# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  आम आदमी पार्टी से जनता की आशा

## The Hero

काफी समय से देश में हलचल मची हुई थी ,जब से अन्ना एंड कंपनी के प्रमुख सदस्य अरविन्द केजरीवाल ने पार्टी बनाकर चुनाव लड़ने की घोषणा करी थी , तब से राजनितिक गलियारों में अटकलें तेज़ हो गयी थीं , आज अरविन्द केजरीवाल ने पार्टी का नामकरण कर लिया है |  
पार्टी का नाम होगा "आम आदमी पार्टी"  
अब प्रश्न ये है की पूरे भारतवर्ष में कांग्रेस और भारतीय जनता पार्टी का साम्राज्य है , ऐसे में "आम आदमी पार्टी" को कितनी सफलता मिलेगी ? 

"आम आदमी पार्टी" 
"aam aadmi party" 
आप सभी सदस्यों के विचार शांत एवं शालीन भाषा में आमंत्रित हैं |

----------


## The Hero

"आम आदमी पार्टी" के नामकरण की घोषणा के कुछ घंटोँ के पश्चात ही पार्टी को चंदे के रूप मे 1 करोड़ रुपए की धनराधि प्राप्त हुई है |

----------


## gill1313

> काफी समय से देश में हलचल मची हुई थी ,जब से अन्ना एंड कंपनी के प्रमुख सदस्य अरविन्द केजरीवाल ने पार्टी बनाकर चुनाव लड़ने की घोषणा करी थी , तब से राजनितिक गलियारों में अटकलें तेज़ हो गयी थीं , आज अरविन्द केजरीवाल ने पार्टी का नामकरण कर लिया है |  
> पार्टी का नाम होगा "आम आदमी पार्टी"  
> अब प्रश्न ये है की पूरे भारतवर्ष में कांग्रेस और भारतीय जनता पार्टी का साम्राज्य है , ऐसे में "आम आदमी पार्टी" को कितनी सफलता मिलेगी ? 
> 
> "आम आदमी पार्टी" 
> "aam aadmi party" 
> आप सभी सदस्यों के विचार शांत एवं शालीन भाषा में आमंत्रित हैं |


मित्र आप ने बड़ा ही अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है 
मेरे मित्र आम आदमी पार्टी की सफलता अब जनता के हाथ में है | सभी जानते हैं के पहले दोनों पार्टियों ने आम जनता को क्या दिया है |ये तो अब लोगोने देखना ही क वो क्या चाहते हैं |जो दोनों बड़ी पार्टियाँ उनके साथ जो पैसे वाले लोग जुड़े हुए हैं जो गरीब लोगों पैसे के लालच दे कर चुनाव के टाइम खरीद लेते हैं |जो पार्टी जियादा पैसा खर्च करती है वो जीत जाती है | इस बार भी २०१४ के चुनाव में ऐसा ही होगा |सब जानते है के इंडिया की ५८% जनता गरीब है और २२%जनता मिडल क्लास है २०%लोग अमीर हैं |२२% लोग हैं जो आपनी मर्जी से वोट डालेगी |अमीर लोग तो जाहिर है के उनमे से ९५ % लोग उसी को वोट डालेंगे जिस पार्टी से वो जुड़े हुए हैं या जिस पार्टी से उनको फायेदा हुआ है |
अब बात आती है गरीब लोग या ऐसा कहे आम जनता की अब इनको सोचना है के थोड़े से लालच में आ करफिर ५ साल वैसे ही पिसना है या कुछ बदल चाहते हैं ? आम आदमी पार्टी की जीत इन लोगों पर ही निर्भर करती है अगर हर आम आदमी येसोचे के कुछ बदलना चाहिए तो "जरूर आम जनता पार्टी "जीत सकती है | 
बस मित्र मई इतना ही कह सकता हूँ

----------


## jaggajat

*विधान सभा चुनाव के नतिजे आ गये है आम आदमी पार्टी दिल्ली विधान सभा में दूसरे नम्बर पर आयी है सब्से बड़ी लेकिन भाजपा है लेकिन 3 सीटे कम होने के कारण अल्प मत में है अब क्या होगा। किरण भेदी ने दोनो (आप व भाजपा) को मिल के सरकार बनाने की बात की है लेकिन आप सुप्रिमो "केजरीवाल" ने मना कर दिया है
1. क्या लोक सभा चुनाव के साथ साथ दिल्ली विधान सभा के फिर से मई 2014 मे चुनाव होंगे?
2. क्या "आप" को भाजपा का समर्थन लेकर सत्ताशीन हो जाना चाहिये?
3. क्या "आप" को कांग्रेस के 8 सदस्यो के साथ 2 निर्दलियो के समर्थंसे सरकार बनानी चाहिये? जिसके लिये कांग्रेस भी तैयार है।
4. "आप" के प्रशांत भुषण भाजपा की कट्ट्टर राष्टृवादी विचारधारा से सहमत नही है वे राष्ट्रीय अखण्डता के विरुद्ध कश्मीर मसले पर बयानबाजी कर चुके है क्या बीजेपी ओर उसके कार्यकर्ता "आप" के किसी भी नेता की एसी बयानबाजी को सहन कर सकते है? ( कम से कम में तो कोई राष्ट्रविरोधी बयानबाजी को सहन नही कर सकता)
5. केवल ओर केवल भ्रष्टाचार को मुद्दा बनाकर 'दिल्ली-शहर' को लोकतांत्रिक तरिके से फतह करने वाले "आप-सुप्रिमो" केजरीवाल भविष्य में केन्द्रीय सरकार व राष्ट्रिय राजनीति में कोई भूमिका निभा पायेंगे? (क्योकी आप ने अभी तक राष्ट्रिय व अंतराष्ट्रिये मुद्दो के अतिरिक्त भारत पाकिस्तान व भारत् चीन के अलावा अन्य घुपेठिय देश बांगालादेश जैसे द्वि-पक्षिये पड़ोसीयो के मामले मे भी कोई स्पष्ट बात या नितिया देश की जनता के सामने नही रखी है?
6. साम्प्रदायक मामलो के साथ साथ जातिगत मामले भी देश की राजनिती में हमेशा हावि रहे है इन मामलो में केजरीवाल साहब अभी तक मोन रहे है?*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> bewkoof delhi wale .pichhle 15 saal mein jo tasweer badli h wo dikhayi nahi di in bewkoof logon ko .itna development kahin bhi nahi hua itne kam time mein .apne pairon par kulhadi maar li delhi walon ne


कभी कभार अच्छी बात रज्जी कर ही देती है.
मैं रज्जी आपसे १०१% सहमत हूँ.

----------


## pkj21

आभार मित्रों, कई बार बच्चे मासूमियत में कुछ ऐसा कह जाते हैं जो अच्छो अच्छो को सोचने पर मजबूर कर देता है.

----------


## devvrat

केजरी वाल जी को कांग्रेस बिना शर्त समर्थन देने को तैयार है तो उन्हे सरकार बना कर अपनी जिम्मेदारी सम्भालनी  चाहिये। दिल्ली को आधी दर पर बिजली उपलब्द करानी चाहिये ओर दिल्ली को पुरे देश के सामने उधारण के रूप में एसे राज्य का मॉडल बना कर पेश करना चाहिये जहां भ्रष्टाचार का नामोनिशान ना हो। केजरीवाल को कांग्रेस से टूटे वोट ही मिले है उन्हे कांग्रेस से समर्थन लेने में कोई हिचक नही होनी चाहिये।

----------


## jaggajat

> केजरी वाल जी को कांग्रेस बिना शर्त समर्थन देने को तैयार है तो उन्हे सरकार बना कर अपनी जिम्मेदारी सम्भालनी  चाहिये। दिल्ली को आधी दर पर बिजली उपलब्द करानी चाहिये ओर दिल्ली को पुरे देश के सामने उधारण के रूप में एसे राज्य का मॉडल बना कर पेश करना चाहिये जहां भ्रष्टाचार का नामोनिशान ना हो। केजरीवाल को कांग्रेस से टूटे वोट ही मिले है उन्हे कांग्रेस से समर्थन लेने में कोई हिचक नही होनी चाहिये।


लेकिन केजरीवाल जी टालम टोल कर रहे है आज उन्होने इसी क्रम में 17 - 18 शर्तो वाला पत्र कांग्रेस ओर बीजेपी को लिख कर सशर्त समर्थन मांगा। जो बडा हास्यापद्स्त लग रहा है जब बिना शर्त समर्थन कांग्रेस देने को तैयार है तो ये 18 मुद्दे बडा मजाक सा लग रहा है "ये जो मुद्दे इस चिठ्ठी मे लिखे है ये तो केजरीवाल जी को सीएम बन कर पुरे करने चाहिये इसके लिये ये मजाकिया पत्राचार की जरुरत क्या थी?
केजरीवाल जी आगे बढो सीएम बनो ओर दिल्ली वालो को आधी दर पर बिजली तथा 700 लीतर पीने का पानी मुफ्त दो दिल्ली की जनता आपका इंतजार कर रही है। सीएम बन गये तो बाकी ओर काम भी आपको ही करने करवाने है आपका मेनेफेस्टो आपकी जिम्मेदारी है कांग्रेस ओर बीजेपी की नही...

----------


## RaniSingh111

_दिल्ली से खबर आ रही है वहां राष्ट्रपति शासन लगाने की सिफारिस जल्द ही हो सकती है यानि केजरीवाल की भट्टी बुझने वाली है।

साथ ही लोक पाल विधेयक के मामले में तो अन्ना कांग्रेस के साथ आने से केजरीवाल व अन्ना आपस मे विरोधी बयानबाजी कर रहे है।_

----------


## biji pande

ये केजरी सबको बेवकूफ बना रहा है

----------


## rehan0101

आम आदमी पर्टी ने सर्कार बनानी चाहियेउनोने जो वादे किये उसे पूरा करना चाहिये

----------


## mangaldev

सरकार बन गई है देखो ओर इंतजार करो केजरीवाल दिल्ली सीएम की शपथ जल्द ही लेने वाले है।

----------


## loolugupta

मुबारक हो जी आपके अरविन्द केजरीवाल जी ने मुख्यमंत्री पद की शपथ ले ली है और वह आपनी सरकार बनाने जा रहे है बधाई हो जी

----------


## loolugupta

यदि वे दिल्ली की जनता के लिए कुछ अच्छा करते है तो उम्मीद की जा सकती है की वह अन्य प्रदेश में भी जगह बना सकते है

----------


## loolugupta

और यदि उन्होंने अच्छा नहीं किये तो शायद उनका भविष्य में किसी और प्रदेश में आने की संभावना कम ही होगी

----------


## loolugupta

कहा खोये है ज़नाब (सूत्र धारक महोदय )

----------


## RaniSingh111

_केजरीवाल के मामले में मुझे थोड़ी शंका है वे अपने आन्दोलनकरी गुरु अन्ना हजारे को साथ नही रख पाये, उन्होने अपनी धुर विरोधी पार्टी कांग्रेस के समर्थन से सरकार बनाई है ओर अब खबर आ रही है कि वे वामपंथियो के छुपे हुये एजेंडे के साथ है।  विदेशो से चन्दा देने दिलाने में वामपन्थी पर्दे के पीच्छे उनके साथ थे। 
भ्रष्टाचार विरोधी आन्दोलन को सीढी बना कर सीएम तक तो पहुच गये लेकिन कही पांव चका यानि भटके तो सीधे नीचे गिरेंगे। कोई बचाने वाला नही मिलेगा क्योकि सहारा कांग्रेस जैसी शातिर व अनुभवी राजनेतिक पार्टी ने दिया है।_

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> लेकिन केजरीवाल जी टालम टोल कर रहे है आज उन्होने इसी क्रम में 17 - 18 शर्तो वाला पत्र कांग्रेस ओर बीजेपी को लिख कर सशर्त समर्थन मांगा। जो बडा हास्यापद्स्त लग रहा है जब बिना शर्त समर्थन कांग्रेस देने को तैयार है तो ये 18 मुद्दे बडा मजाक सा लग रहा है "ये जो मुद्दे इस चिठ्ठी मे लिखे है ये तो केजरीवाल जी को सीएम बन कर पुरे करने चाहिये इसके लिये ये मजाकिया पत्राचार की जरुरत क्या थी?
> केजरीवाल जी आगे बढो सीएम बनो ओर दिल्ली वालो को आधी दर पर बिजली तथा 700 लीतर पीने का पानी मुफ्त दो दिल्ली की जनता आपका इंतजार कर रही है। सीएम बन गये तो बाकी ओर काम भी आपको ही करने करवाने है आपका मेनेफेस्टो आपकी जिम्मेदारी है कांग्रेस ओर बीजेपी की नही...


हो हो हो जनाब अब खाग्रेस ने भी वेवकूफो वाली बात कर दी है जो अपने आप आप पार्टी को समर्थन देने कि घिश्ना कर दी और तो ओए उसकी 18 सूत्रीय शर्तो को भी मान लिया >>>>>
अब ये आप वाले भी बहुते चालाक दिखाई देते हैं इन्को पता था कि दुबारा चुनाव करवाने का इल्जाम उस पर न आये इसलिए जिसके साथ लादे उसी के साथ मिलकर सरकार बना डी <<<<<
सबसे ज्यादा बुद्धू तो कांग्रेस बन गयी है ये तो 100% है कि  एक न एक दिन कांग्रेस अपना समर्थन वापस लेगी ही >>> और दुबारा चुनाव करने का इल्जाम उसी के सर आ जायेगा <<<<<<

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> हो हो हो जनाब अब खाग्रेस ने भी वेवकूफो वाली बात कर दी है जो अपने आप आप पार्टी को समर्थन देने कि घिश्ना कर दी और तो ओए उसकी 18 सूत्रीय शर्तो को भी मान लिया >>>>>
> अब ये आप वाले भी बहुते चालाक दिखाई देते हैं इन्को पता था कि दुबारा चुनाव करवाने का इल्जाम उस पर न आये इसलिए जिसके साथ लादे उसी के साथ मिलकर सरकार बना डी <<<<<
> सबसे ज्यादा बुद्धू तो कांग्रेस बन गयी है ये तो 100% है कि  एक न एक दिन कांग्रेस अपना समर्थन वापस लेगी ही >>> और दुबारा चुनाव करने का इल्जाम उसी के सर आ जायेगा <<<<<<


सत्य वचन ब्रो

----------


## shahrukh khan1

पर अच्छा हे अब जब की आप के पास 6 महीने हें , उन्हें ये बहुत स्त्रोंगली साबित करना होगा की वो वाकई कुछ कर सकते हें

----------


## ashwanimale

आप वाले सीधे होते तो जीतते नहीं 
और अब भी यदि सीधापना दिखाया तो इन दोनों विकराल पार्टियों के पैरों तले कुचल जायेंगे, इसलिए चाणक्य निति जरूरी

----------


## RaniSingh111

अब "आप" कांग्रेस जैसी पार्टी बन चुकी है। केजरीवाल की सुरक्षा पर दस गुना खर्चा पड़ रहा है। आज सभी विधायको ने दिल्ली सरकार की ईनोवा गाडिया भी लेली जल्द ही सरकारी बन्ग्ले भी अलाट हो रहे है। सभी "आप" पार्टी के विधायक कुच्छ ही दिनो में वी वी आई पी नजर आने लगेंगे। लोक सभा चुनाव के लिये धन खर्च करते भी नजर आयेंगे। फिर बेचारा आम आदमी सोचेगा ये किसकी पार्टी है क्या ये ही वो पार्टी है जो मेरे नाम से बनी है लेकिन ये मेरी तो नही है।

----------


## RaniSingh111

> आप वाले सीधे होते तो जीतते नहीं 
> और अब भी यदि सीधापना दिखाया तो इन दोनों विकराल पार्टियों के पैरों तले कुचल जायेंगे, इसलिए चाणक्य निति जरूरी


सिधी तो जनता थी जिसने 28 सीटे दे दी अब चेयर मिल गई तो फायदा उठायंगे। शायद एसा ही कुच्छ नजर आने लगा है

----------


## shahrukh khan1

ये मीडिया का कमाल हे या वाकई राखी बिड़ला ने हँगामा मचा रखा हे एक बॉल पर ?

----------


## mangaldev

*आज मिडिया वालो ने केजरीवाल से पुच्छा माओवाद नक्सलवास पर आपके क्या विचार है तो वो बोले पहले राहुल ओर मोदी से पुच्छो । 
क्या ये केजरीवाल जनता को मुर्ख समझता है जो पुराने राजनेताओ की तरह जवाब देकर उल्लु बनाना चाह्ता है। 
बीजेपी व मोदी तो माओवादियो ओर नक्सलवादियो के विरुद्ध है राहुल  जानता ही नही ये (मावओवद ओर नक्सलवाद) क्या होता है? 
केजरीवाल से ये जिसने पूच्छा वो जानता है ये केजरीवाल कमिन्युष्ठो के जरीये विदेशो से चन्दा लेकर नेता बना ओर पार्टी बनाई अब ये कमिन्युष्ठो(नक्सल  यो ओर माओवादियो) के विरुद्ध कैसे बोले? 
*

----------


## RaniSingh111

> *आज मिडिया वालो ने केजरीवाल से पुच्छा माओवाद नक्सलवास पर आपके क्या विचार है तो वो बोले पहले राहुल ओर मोदी से पुच्छो । 
> क्या ये केजरीवाल जनता को मुर्ख समझता है जो पुराने राजनेताओ की तरह जवाब देकर उल्लु बनाना चाह्ता है। 
> बीजेपी व मोदी तो माओवादियो ओर नक्सलवादियो के विरुद्ध है राहुल  जानता ही नही ये (मावओवद ओर नक्सलवाद) क्या होता है? 
> केजरीवाल से ये जिसने पूच्छा वो जानता है ये केजरीवाल कमिन्युष्ठो के जरीये विदेशो से चन्दा लेकर नेता बना ओर पार्टी बनाई अब ये कमिन्युष्ठो(नक्सल  यो ओर माओवादियो) के विरुद्ध कैसे बोले? 
> *


*****////****** 
???? क्या ये कमिन्युष्ठ है ???????

----------


## biji pande

> *आज मिडिया वालो ने केजरीवाल से पुच्छा माओवाद नक्सलवास पर आपके क्या विचार है तो वो बोले पहले राहुल ओर मोदी से पुच्छो । 
> क्या ये केजरीवाल जनता को मुर्ख समझता है जो पुराने राजनेताओ की तरह जवाब देकर उल्लु बनाना चाह्ता है। 
> बीजेपी व मोदी तो माओवादियो ओर नक्सलवादियो के विरुद्ध है राहुल  जानता ही नही ये (मावओवद ओर नक्सलवाद) क्या होता है? 
> केजरीवाल से ये जिसने पूच्छा वो जानता है ये केजरीवाल कमिन्युष्ठो के जरीये विदेशो से चन्दा लेकर नेता बना ओर पार्टी बनाई अब ये कमिन्युष्ठो(नक्सल  यो ओर माओवादियो) के विरुद्ध कैसे बोले? 
> *






नक्सली ही नहीं इसे तो पाकिस्तान से और आतंकवादियों से भी चन्दा और समर्थन मिल रहा है.




..........................................

----------


## RaniSingh111

*आज सुबह केजरीवाल जी ने दिल्ली की जनता को जन-सुनवाई के नाम पर इख्खटा कर लिया भीड इतनी जुटी की केजरीवाल जी खुद नही सम्भल पाये ओर ना ही जनता के सवाल सुन पाये उन्हे एक मकान की छत पर चढ कर एलान करना पडा ओर फिर जन सुनावाई की अगली तारिक बिना बताये इसे स्थगित कर निकल लिये।* 



> http://www.livehindustan.com/news/de...39-392106.html


*लगता है दिल्ली की जनता ने अपने मातहत अफसरो के माध्यम से नोकरी करने वाले अनुभव हीन आदमी को सीएम बना दिया है उनके पास कोई संगठन नही है कोई विचार नही है वह फिल्मी अन्दाज मे राजनिति करते है ओर उनके कुमार विश्वास राजनिति के मंच ओर बयानो को अपना कॉमेडी श्यो मानते है मस्सकरे पन से राजनिति नही चलती है*

----------


## chandni

> *आज सुबह केजरीवाल जी ने दिल्ली की जनता को जन-सुनवाई के नाम पर इख्खटा कर लिया भीड इतनी जुटी की केजरीवाल जी खुद नही सम्भल पाये ओर ना ही जनता के सवाल सुन पाये उन्हे एक मकान की छत पर चढ कर एलान करना पडा ओर फिर जन सुनावाई की अगली तारिक बिना बताये इसे स्थगित कर निकल लिये।* 
> 
> 
> *लगता है दिल्ली की जनता ने अपने मातहत अफसरो के माध्यम से नोकरी करने वाले अनुभव हीन आदमी को सीएम बना दिया है उनके पास कोई संगठन नही है कोई विचार नही है वह फिल्मी अन्दाज मे राजनिति करते है ओर उनके कुमार विश्वास राजनिति के मंच ओर बयानो को अपना कॉमेडी श्यो मानते है मस्सकरे पन से राजनिति नही चलती है*


आपकी बात कुछ हद तक ठीक हे रानी जी 
पर जिन लोगों को राजनीति आती थी और पुराने खिलाड़ी थे उन्होने ही कोन सा अच्छा उदाहरण रख दिया हे इतने सालो मे अछि राजनीति का

----------


## mangaldev

> *आज सुबह केजरीवाल जी ने दिल्ली की जनता को जन-सुनवाई के नाम पर इख्खटा कर लिया भीड इतनी जुटी की केजरीवाल जी खुद नही सम्भल पाये ओर ना ही जनता के सवाल सुन पाये उन्हे एक मकान की छत पर चढ कर एलान करना पडा ओर फिर जन सुनावाई की अगली तारिक बिना बताये इसे स्थगित कर निकल लिये।* 
> *लगता है दिल्ली की जनता ने अपने मातहत अफसरो के माध्यम से नोकरी करने वाले अनुभव हीन आदमी को सीएम बना दिया है उनके पास कोई संगठन नही है कोई विचार नही है वह फिल्मी अन्दाज मे राजनिति करते है ओर उनके कुमार विश्वास राजनिति के मंच ओर बयानो को अपना कॉमेडी श्यो मानते है मस्सकरे पन से राजनिति नही चलती है*


*लगता है दिल्ली की जनता के साथ वो ही कहावत लागु हो गई 
नादान की दोस्ती ओर जी का जंजाल
बेहकूब दोस्त से तो समझदार दुश्मन अच्छे*

----------


## mangaldev

> आपकी बात कुछ हद तक ठीक हे रानी जी 
> पर जिन लोगों को राजनीति आती थी और पुराने खिलाड़ी थे उन्होने ही कोन सा अच्छा उदाहरण रख दिया हे इतने सालो मे अछि राजनीति का


आपकी बात ठीक है चान्दनी जी लेकिन अपने आप को समझदार व इमानदार कह कर आम आदमी कह कर व्यवस्था बदलने की बात करने वाला नवनीत राजनेता मि. केजरीवाल ऐसी बेहकूबी करे तो खिल्ली उडनी तय है मै मानता हुं आज की राजनिती मे भयंकर भ्रष्टाचार व्याप्त है जिसे हटाने या मिटाने का कोई प्रयास पुराने राजनेताओ ने नही किया लेकिन इस प्रकार के नाटक से बदलाव आयेगा क्या? एक रिटायर्ड राजस्व सेवा के अफसर की अक्ल पर तरस आता है। 
एसी हरकतो से तो ये साबित हो जायेगा कि देश को वे ही लोग सम्भाल सकते है जो परम्परागत तरिके से राजनिति मे है। 
मि.केजरीवाल को अक्ल से काम लेना चाहिये!

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

केजरीवाल जी निसंदेह राजनीति में कम अनुभवी है लेकिन अभी तक तो ये दिख ही रहा है कि  उनकी नीयत पाक-साफ हैं और इसमे भी कोई शक नहीं है कि रातोरात भ्रष्टाचार दूर नहीं हो सकता है हमें आम आडमी  पार्टी को कुछ समय जरुर देना चाहियें

----------


## RaniSingh111

> केजरीवाल जी निसंदेह राजनीति में कम अनुभवी है लेकिन अभी तक तो ये दिख ही रहा है कि  उनकी नीयत पाक-साफ हैं और इसमे भी कोई शक नहीं है कि रातोरात भ्रष्टाचार दूर नहीं हो सकता है हमें आम आडमी  पार्टी को कुछ समय जरुर देना चाहियें


बात राजनेतिक अनुभव की नही है केजरीवाल जी आयकर विभाग के अफसर रहे है उनकी बीबी भी आयकर विभाग में वर्तमान मे अफसर है उन्हे सरकार में काम करने का पूरा अनुभव है उन्हे पता है अफसर ओर कर्मचारी रिश्वत कैसे खाते है कैसे आयकर के इंसफेक्टर ओर बाबु बडे लोगो के मामले दबाने के लिये फायलो व मामलो को दबा देते है डिले कर देते है तो फिर केजरीवाल जी उन मामलो पर ध्यान देने के बजाये सस्ती लोकप्रैयता कमाने के काम कर रहे है लगता है केजरीवाल जी या तो उद्देश्यो भटक गये है या फिर उनके उद्द्श्य कुच्छ ओर ही है जैसा सोचते है वैसे नही है। 
प्रशांत भुषण के बचाव से तो लगता है वो वामप्ंथियो व नक्सलियो के एजेंट है।

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> बात राजनेतिक अनुभव की नही है केजरीवाल जी आयकर विभाग के अफसर रहे है उनकी बीबी भी आयकर विभाग में वर्तमान मे अफसर है उन्हे सरकार में काम करने का पूरा अनुभव है उन्हे पता है अफसर ओर कर्मचारी रिश्वत कैसे खाते है कैसे आयकर के इंसफेक्टर ओर बाबु बडे लोगो के मामले दबाने के लिये फायलो व मामलो को दबा देते है डिले कर देते है तो फिर केजरीवाल जी उन मामलो पर ध्यान देने के बजाये सस्ती लोकप्रैयता कमाने के काम कर रहे है लगता है केजरीवाल जी या तो उद्देश्यो भटक गये है या फिर उनके उद्द्श्य कुच्छ ओर ही है जैसा सोचते है वैसे नही है। 
> प्रशांत भुषण के बचाव से तो लगता है वो वामप्ंथियो व नक्सलियो के एजेंट है।


यूं एकदम से केजरीवाल पर हमला करना ठीक नहीं , जहां दूसरी राज़्नेतिक पार्टियों को 65 साल दिये हें उन्हें आप 65 महीने तो छोड़िए 65 दिन देने को टेयार नहीं , 
बच्चा जब चलना सीखता हे तो पहले पहल लदखड़ाकर गिरता ही हे कई बार इससे ये कह देना की इससे कुछ नहीं होगा ये कभी चल नहीं पाएगा गलत हे 

हम ऑफिस संभालते हें , घर चलाते हें  तो क्या हमसे वहाँ गलती नहीं होती ?
अगर हमारी हर छोटी बड़ी हर मूव पर कटाक्ष होगा तो क्या हम स्वस्थ मानसिकता के साथ काम कर पाएंगे ?

गांधी वादी विचार धारा और क्रांतिकारी विचार धारा एकदम विपरीत थी , पर फिर भी क्या आपको नहीं लगता की दोनों सही थे क्यूँ की दोनों देश हित को सर्वोच मानते थे ? अब हम और आप और हमारा महान मीडिया देश हित का ना सोच कर पंचायत करने बैठ गए हें की कोण सही हे कोण गलत

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बात राजनेतिक अनुभव की नही है केजरीवाल जी आयकर विभाग के अफसर रहे है उनकी बीबी भी आयकर विभाग में वर्तमान मे अफसर है उन्हे सरकार में काम करने का पूरा अनुभव है उन्हे पता है अफसर ओर कर्मचारी रिश्वत कैसे खाते है कैसे आयकर के इंसफेक्टर ओर बाबु बडे लोगो के मामले दबाने के लिये फायलो व मामलो को दबा देते है डिले कर देते है तो फिर केजरीवाल जी उन मामलो पर ध्यान देने के बजाये सस्ती लोकप्रैयता कमाने के काम कर रहे है लगता है केजरीवाल जी या तो उद्देश्यो भटक गये है या फिर उनके उद्द्श्य कुच्छ ओर ही है जैसा सोचते है वैसे नही है। 
> प्रशांत भुषण के बचाव से तो लगता है वो वामप्ंथियो व नक्सलियो के एजेंट है।


बाकी बातों पर बाद में बात करते हैं पहले बताइए.........
प्रशांत भूषण का बचाव कैसे???

----------


## satya_anveshi

> यूं एकदम से केजरीवाल पर हमला करना ठीक नहीं , जहां दूसरी राज़्नेतिक पार्टियों को 65 साल दिये हें उन्हें आप 65 महीने तो छोड़िए 65 दिन देने को टेयार नहीं , 
> बच्चा जब चलना सीखता हे तो पहले पहल लदखड़ाकर गिरता ही हे कई बार इससे ये कह देना की इससे कुछ नहीं होगा ये कभी चल नहीं पाएगा गलत हे 
> 
> हम ऑफिस संभालते हें , घर चलाते हें  तो क्या हमसे वहाँ गलती नहीं होती ?
> अगर हमारी हर छोटी बड़ी हर मूव पर कटाक्ष होगा तो क्या हम स्वस्थ मानसिकता के साथ काम कर पाएंगे ?
> 
> गांधी वादी विचार धारा और क्रांतिकारी विचार धारा एकदम विपरीत थी , पर फिर भी क्या आपको नहीं लगता की दोनों सही थे क्यूँ की दोनों देश हित को सर्वोच मानते थे ? अब हम और आप और हमारा महान मीडिया देश हित का ना सोच कर पंचायत करने बैठ गए हें की कोण सही हे कोण गलत


और इसमें यह बात भी एड करते हैं......... सरकार दिल्ली के अलावा चार और राज्यों में भी बनी है पर वहाँ उन्होंने कितने काम किए, वो किस वाहन से ऑफिस जाते हैं ये कोई मीडिया चैनल दिखाता है क्या?? सारे दिन आप कैमरा कंधे पर डाले पीछे लगे रहते हैं और फिर दूसरों को कहने को मिल जाता है, आप वाले तो अपनी सादगी का ढिंडोरा पीटते हैं, ये-वो..................
स्कूलों में भी पढ़ाई का मूल्यांकन कम से कम तिमाही परीक्षा से होता था यहाँ तो हर दिन मूल्यांकन कर रहे हैं.........
दूसरी ओर, सोशल मीडिया......... जहाँ पर पहले भाड़े पर बिठाए गए लोग कांग्रेस के खिलाफ ही पोस्ट किया करते थे, अब उन्होंने कांग्रेस को छोड़ आप के खिलाफ पोस्ट करना शुरू कर दिया है......... मतलब साफ है, उन्हें कांग्रेस से ज्यादा बड़ा खतरा आम आदमी पार्टी से महसूस हो रहा है।
बातें तो और भी है... अब धीरे धीरे सामने आती जाएँगी.........

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> बात राजनेतिक अनुभव की नही है केजरीवाल जी आयकर विभाग के अफसर रहे है उनकी बीबी भी आयकर विभाग में वर्तमान मे अफसर है उन्हे सरकार में काम करने का पूरा अनुभव है उन्हे पता है अफसर ओर कर्मचारी रिश्वत कैसे खाते है कैसे आयकर के इंसफेक्टर ओर बाबु बडे लोगो के मामले दबाने के लिये फायलो व मामलो को दबा देते है डिले कर देते है तो फिर केजरीवाल जी उन मामलो पर ध्यान देने के बजाये सस्ती लोकप्रैयता कमाने के काम कर रहे है लगता है केजरीवाल जी या तो उद्देश्यो भटक गये है या फिर उनके उद्द्श्य कुच्छ ओर ही है जैसा सोचते है वैसे नही है। 
> प्रशांत भुषण के बचाव से तो लगता है वो वामप्ंथियो व नक्सलियो के एजेंट है।


मित्र क्या ये बात मनमोहन सिंह, मोदी जी,राहुल जी  या सोनिया जी नहीं जानते ?? 

इसमे कोई शक नहीं है की आम आदमी पार्टी भ्रष्टाचार, और आम आदमी से जुड़े स्थानीय और छोटे  मुद्दों पर ही राजनीति कर रही है अभी राष्ट्रिय और अंतर्राष्ट्रीय महत्व के कई मुद्दों पर उनकी सोच में  अनुभवहीनता ही दिखाई देती है,हो सकता है कि समय के साथ इनमे परिपक्वता आ जाये ,

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

मेरे विचार से अभी आम आदमी पार्टी में ऐसे अनुभवी लोगों कि कमी है जो देश को बेहतर चला सकें, आम आदमी पार्टी को पहले कुछ राज्यों में सही सरकार चला कर अपने को साबित करना होगा ,
अभी केंद्र में होने वाले चुनाव के लिए बीजेपी या कांग्रेस को ही चुनना ठीक रहेगा ताकि बार बार चुनाव गठबंधन, खिचड़ी सरकार और ब्लेकमेलिंग से बचा जा सके

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

केजरीवाल जी कि एक बात के लिए प्रंशसा करनी ही चाहियें कि वो बदनाम हो चूकी राजनीति को बदलने का प्रयास कर रहें हैं 

काश इतना सांहस राहुल में होता यदि राहुल जी कमीज के बाजू ऊपर उठाने का नाटक न करके वाकई में इमानदारी से भ्रष्टाचार मिटने का प्रयास करते तो अवश्य कुछ न कुछ सुधार होता मेने राहुल का नाम इसलिए लिया है की यदि राहुल कुछ बोल्ड/कठोर  फैसले लें भी लेते तो उनकी पार्टी में गांधी परिवार के खिलाफ बोलने का सांहस किसी में नहीं है

----------


## RaniSingh111

> बाकी बातों पर बाद में बात करते हैं पहले बताइए.........
> प्रशांत भूषण का बचाव कैसे???


*अपने किसी भी राजनेतिक संगठन का व्यक्ति राष्ट्र विरोधी बयान बाजी करे ओर उस संगठन का मुखिया उसके बयान पर कोई स्प्ष्टीकरण नही देकर उसे टाल दे, उसे निजी राय बता कर टाल दे या मूक बन कर मुह मिठ्ठु-मिया बने ये बचाव ही कहलायेगा। 
कश्मीरघाटी, करगिल चियाचिन, अरुणाचल लेह लद्दाक जैसे सिमांत सामरिक इलाको को बिना सेना की प्रोपर तेनातगी के पाकिस्तान ओर चीन जैसे दुष्ट ओर धूर्त देशो की नजरो से बचाया जाना सम्भव नही है अगर ऐसे मामलो में जनमत लेने लगे तो अच्छा होगा आप दिल्ली की सत्ता इस्लामाबाद या पेचिंग(चीन) को सोप दे।
आप ने या प्रशांत भुषण ने शायद ये उक्त इलाके नही देखे है अशांत ओर दुश्मन की घुषपेठ के अन्देशे वाले इलाको पर सेना की तेनातगी सेना के आफिसर्स व केबिनेट आदि के विचार विमर्स के आधार पर की जाती है इसके मूल में राष्ट्र की सुरक्षा की बात सबसे उपर होती है दिल्ली-मेट्रो स्टेट के शहर की तरह देश का बार्डर नही जो प्रषांत भुषण की सलाह अनुसार सेना काम करेगी। 
*

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> *अपने किसी भी राजनेतिक संगठन का व्यक्ति राष्ट्र विरोधी बयान बाजी करे ओर उस संगठन का मुखिया उसके बयान पर कोई स्प्ष्टीकरण नही देकर उसे टाल दे, उसे निजी राय बता कर टाल दे या मूक बन कर मुह मिठ्ठु-मिया बने ये बचाव ही कहलायेगा। 
> कश्मीरघाटी, करगिल चियाचिन, अरुणाचल लेह लद्दाक जैसे सिमांत सामरिक इलाको को बिना सेना की प्रोपर तेनातगी के पाकिस्तान ओर चीन जैसे दुष्ट ओर धूर्त देशो की नजरो से बचाया जाना सम्भव नही है अगर ऐसे मामलो में जनमत लेने लगे तो अच्छा होगा आप दिल्ली की सत्ता इस्लामाबाद या पेचिंग(चीन) को सोप दे।
> आप ने या प्रशांत भुषण ने शायद ये उक्त इलाके नही देखे है अशांत ओर दुश्मन की घुषपेठ के अन्देशे वाले इलाको पर सेना की तेनातगी सेना के आफिसर्स व केबिनेट आदि के विचार विमर्स के आधार पर की जाती है इसके मूल में राष्ट्र की सुरक्षा की बात सबसे उपर होती है दिल्ली-मेट्रो स्टेट के शहर की तरह देश का बार्डर नही जो प्रषांत भुषण की सलाह अनुसार सेना काम करेगी। 
> *


रानी जी आपका कहना सही है 
लेकिन इस प्रकार के विवादास्पद व्यक्तव्य अधिकतर पार्टियों के कुछ बडबोले  नेताओं की और से गाहे बगाहे आ ही जाते  है जिससे सम्बंधित  पार्टी की भी फजीहत होती है  और मजबूरन  पार्टी किनारा बयान से  कर लेती है

----------


## mangaldev

> रानी जी आपका कहना सही है 
> लेकिन इस प्रकार के विवादास्पद व्यक्तव्य अधिकतर पार्टियों के कुछ बडबोले  नेताओं की और से गाहे बगाहे आ ही जाते  है जिससे सम्बंधित  पार्टी की भी फजीहत होती है  और मजबूरन  पार्टी किनारा बयान से  कर लेती है


_रानी जी विचार से में पुर्णतया सहमत हुं लेकिन फिर भी आप(छुपेरुस्तम) गलत तरिके से केजरीवाल के प्रशांत का बचाव कर रहे है।
मेरे परिवार के दो सदस्य भारतीय सेना में है। वहा भारतीय सेना बहुत ही विकट स्थिति मे अपना कर्तव्य निभाती है भारत पर हर हमला 1948,1965 शियाचिन अतिक्रमण ओर कारगिल घुषपेठ सभी पाकिस्तान ने कश्मीर होकर ही किये है क्योकि पाकिस्तान जानता है कि कश्मीर से सेना हट जाये तो पाकिस्तान के हमले करने पर फिर से प्रयाप्त सेना कश्मीर तक आसानी से नही पहुच सकती ओर एक बार अतिक्रमण करने के बाद इलाका छुडाना कितना मुश्किल होता है ये हम कार्गिल वार में देख चुके है। फिर प्रशांत जैसे गधे बकवास क्यू करते है क्या इस बकवास से दिल्ली का भ्रष्टाचार दूर होगा। 
मुझे लगता है इन्हे भ्रष्टाचार दूर नही करना इन्हे तो भ्रष्टाचार के गीत गाकर सत्ता हासिल करनी है ओर फिर देश में नकस्लवाद फेलाना है 
किनारा करना, बचाव करना ये शब्द क्या है "हम" आप पार्टी को इमानदार ओर देश भक्त पार्टी समझते थे लेकिन ये तो आते ही राष्ट्रिय मुद्दो पर मावोवादियो व कमिन्युष्ठो की भाषा बोलने लगे है अगर इन्हे इन मुद्दो की समझ नही है तो केजरीवाल को इस प्रशांत भुषण को निकाल बाहर करना चाहिये। जो वो क्यो नही कर रहे है? एक बार इस प्रशांत को पन्द्रह दिन के लिये आज के इस मोसम मे शियाचिन के बार्डर पर डाल दो तो पता लगेगा हमारे देश की सेना किन्न परिस्थितियो में बार्डर पर तेनात होती है सेनिक अपना शीश तक कटा रहे है ओर ये प्रशांत सेना के चरित्र पर सवाल उठा रहा है ये तथाकथित मानवाधिकारी अरुधति की तरह चीन ओर पाकिस्तान का जासूस प्रतीत होता है जब तक इस मनहूस को आप पार्टी बाहर का रास्ता नही दिखायेगी वो देश भक्त राष्ट्रवादियो की नजर में सन्देह के घेरे में ही रहेगी।_

----------


## jaggajat

*(ये है आम आदमी पार्टी के विवादित चहरे)*

----------


## jaggajat

*(*ये है आम आदमी पार्टी के विवादित चहरे*)*

----------


## jaggajat

*('ये है आम आदमी पार्टी के विवादित चहरे')*

----------


## jaggajat

*("ये है आम आदमी पार्टी के विवादित चहरे")*

----------


## jaggajat

*((ये है आम आदमी पार्टी के विवादित चहरे))*

----------


## jaggajat

*(''ये है आम आदमी पार्टी के विवादित चहरे'')*

----------


## jaggajat

ओर इस पार्टी के एक मि. योगेन्द्रे यादव है जो भविष्य मे हरियाणा की सी एम बनने के सपने देख रहे है ये एसे पत्रकारो की पार्टी बनती जा रही है जिसे मिडिया चलायेगा

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

भाई लोगों सिर्फ दो-चार बयानों के आधार पर  आप पार्टी को लेकर जल्दबाजी न करें 
और जंहा तक मैरी जानकारी है कुमार विश्वास का कथित स्टिंग उनसे उनकी कविता पाठ/सेवाओं के सम्बन्ध रखता है कुमार विश्वास का अपने कला के लिए केश,हवाई टिकट आदि कि मांग करना कोई बुरा नहीं है और  कवि लोग अक्सर अपनी कविता में गंभीर मुद्दों को भी हास्य या हल्के-फुल्के अंदाज में प्रस्तुत करते रहते हैं जिनके पचासों विडिओ मिल जायेंगे जिनको विवादास्पद नहीं कहना चाहिएl 

जंहा हमारे देश के नेताओं नें आज़ादी से लेकर अब तक हजारों घोटाले कर दिए हैं और देश को दीमक कि तरह चाटे जा रहें हैं वंहा आप पार्टी का राजनीतिक-बदलाव लेन का प्रयास स्वागत योग्य है

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> _रानी जी विचार से में पुर्णतया सहमत हुं लेकिन फिर भी आप(छुपेरुस्तम) गलत तरिके से केजरीवाल के प्रशांत का बचाव कर रहे है।
> मेरे परिवार के दो सदस्य भारतीय सेना में है। वहा भारतीय सेना बहुत ही विकट स्थिति मे अपना कर्तव्य निभाती है भारत पर हर हमला 1948,1965 शियाचिन अतिक्रमण ओर कारगिल घुषपेठ सभी पाकिस्तान ने कश्मीर होकर ही किये है क्योकि पाकिस्तान जानता है कि कश्मीर से सेना हट जाये तो पाकिस्तान के हमले करने पर फिर से प्रयाप्त सेना कश्मीर तक आसानी से नही पहुच सकती ओर एक बार अतिक्रमण करने के बाद इलाका छुडाना कितना मुश्किल होता है ये हम कार्गिल वार में देख चुके है। फिर प्रशांत जैसे गधे बकवास क्यू करते है क्या इस बकवास से दिल्ली का भ्रष्टाचार दूर होगा। 
> मुझे लगता है इन्हे भ्रष्टाचार दूर नही करना इन्हे तो भ्रष्टाचार के गीत गाकर सत्ता हासिल करनी है ओर फिर देश में नकस्लवाद फेलाना है 
> किनारा करना, बचाव करना ये शब्द क्या है "हम" आप पार्टी को इमानदार ओर देश भक्त पार्टी समझते थे लेकिन ये तो आते ही राष्ट्रिय मुद्दो पर मावोवादियो व कमिन्युष्ठो की भाषा बोलने लगे है अगर इन्हे इन मुद्दो की समझ नही है तो केजरीवाल को इस प्रशांत भुषण को निकाल बाहर करना चाहिये। जो वो क्यो नही कर रहे है? एक बार इस प्रशांत को पन्द्रह दिन के लिये आज के इस मोसम मे शियाचिन के बार्डर पर डाल दो तो पता लगेगा हमारे देश की सेना किन्न परिस्थितियो में बार्डर पर तेनात होती है सेनिक अपना शीश तक कटा रहे है ओर ये प्रशांत सेना के चरित्र पर सवाल उठा रहा है ये तथाकथित मानवाधिकारी अरुधति की तरह चीन ओर पाकिस्तान का जासूस प्रतीत होता है जब तक इस मनहूस को आप पार्टी बाहर का रास्ता नही दिखायेगी वो देश भक्त राष्ट्रवादियो की नजर में सन्देह के घेरे में ही रहेगी।_


मैरे भाई में आपके कथन से पूर्णतया सहमत हूँ 2-4 गधे हर पार्टी में होते हैं और वो गलतफहमी में रहते हैं और  अपने को अरबी घोड़ा समझने लगते हैं 

इनको हमें भी ज्यादा भाव नहीं देना चाहिये एसे लोग  चाहे किसी भी पार्टी से सम्बन्धत हों    उनको चुनाव में हराकर उनकी ओकात बता देनी चाहियें

----------


## RaniSingh111

> भाई लोगों सिर्फ दो-चार बयानों के आधार पर  आप पार्टी को लेकर जल्दबाजी न करें 
> और जंहा तक मैरी जानकारी है कुमार विश्वास का कथित स्टिंग उनसे उनकी कविता पाठ/सेवाओं के सम्बन्ध रखता है कुमार विश्वास का अपने कला के लिए केश,हवाई टिकट आदि कि मांग करना कोई बुरा नहीं है और  कवि लोग अक्सर अपनी कविता में गंभीर मुद्दों को भी हास्य या हल्के-फुल्के अंदाज में प्रस्तुत करते रहते हैं जिनके पचासों विडिओ मिल जायेंगे जिनको विवादास्पद नहीं कहना चाहिएl
> जंहा हमारे देश के नेताओं नें आज़ादी से लेकर अब तक हजारों घोटाले कर दिए हैं और देश को दीमक कि तरह चाटे जा रहें हैं वंहा आप पार्टी का राजनीतिक-बदलाव लेन का प्रयास स्वागत योग्य है


छुपे रुस्तम साहब, इस "आप पार्टी" ने ऐसा का बदलाव कर दिया जब से सत्ता सम्भाली है तब से सिर्फ नादानिया करने के सिवा, इनका एक भी नेता धीर गम्भीर ओर गहरी सोच वाला व राष्ट्रिय सोच वाला नजर नही आ रहा है ओर ये कुमार विश्वास तो 100% मस्स्करा-कामेडी श्यो दिखाने वाला जोकर है देश इसका कामेडी श्यो पसन्द कर सकता है लेकिन राजनेतिक मंच से कामेडी नही चलती है ओर ना ही कामेडी से राजनिती ओर देश की व्यवस्था। कामेडी से केवल मनोरंजन होता है व्यवस्थाये नही बदलती।

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

Janab kya ye badlav kam he ki aaj ham aap ji charcha kar rahe hen janab<<<<<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

Har taraf jalva jalva >>><<
aapka jalva jalva<<<<<<
aapka jalva jalva<<<<<
ho ho ho ho

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

Janab majak me sahi lekin pate ki ek baat kah raha hu chor-dakuo ki sarkar se badiya to kaviyo ki sarkar hi badiya hogi <<<<<<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

Janab Men bhee chunav ladne ki soch raha hu 
kya mujhe ladna chahiye krpya apna mat rakkhen <<<<<<<<<<

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> छुपे रुस्तम साहब, इस "आप पार्टी" ने ऐसा का बदलाव कर दिया जब से सत्ता सम्भाली है तब से सिर्फ नादानिया करने के सिवा, इनका एक भी नेता धीर गम्भीर ओर गहरी सोच वाला व राष्ट्रिय सोच वाला नजर नही आ रहा है ओर ये कुमार विश्वास तो 100% मस्स्करा-कामेडी श्यो दिखाने वाला जोकर है देश इसका कामेडी श्यो पसन्द कर सकता है लेकिन राजनेतिक मंच से कामेडी नही चलती है ओर ना ही कामेडी से राजनिती ओर देश की व्यवस्था। कामेडी से केवल मनोरंजन होता है व्यवस्थाये नही बदलती।


रानी जी अगर दिन रात चौवीसों घंटे मीडिया आपके ( रानी जी के ) पीछे पड़ा रहेगा तो निसंदेह रानी जी की भी ढेर सारी गलतियाँ उजागर हो जाएंगी 

मुझे ये बताइये ये मीडिया जिन तीन राज्यों मे बीजेपी ने झाड़ू लगा दी हे वहाँ की कोई डैलि अपडेट क्यूँ नहीं देता ?

 मीडिया ने कभी इतना हो हल्ला कभी शीला दीक्षित के कामकाज पर क्यूँ नहीं किया ?( सब किया धरा मीडिया का हे )

----------


## shahrukh khan1

थोड़े मे कहूँ तो इन " महान " न्यूज़ चेनल्स को सहन करने से अच्छा तो किसी सास बहू सिरियल को बर्दाश्त कर लेना हे :BangHead:

जब हम छोटे थे और मौका मिलते ही टीवी पर फिल्म या गाने देखते थे तब अक्सर पिताजी से डांट खाते थे की इन सब फालतू की चीजों को देखने से अच्छा होगा न्यूज़(दूरदर्शन ) देखा करो , पर आज न्यूज़ चेनल्स का हाल एसा हे की हम बच्चों को न्यूज़ चेनल देखने के बजाय खुद कह सकते हें की हास्य प्रोग्राम देखना हे तो कपिल शर्मा का प्रोग्राम ही देख लो

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *अपने किसी भी राजनेतिक संगठन का व्यक्ति राष्ट्र विरोधी बयान बाजी करे ओर उस संगठन का मुखिया उसके बयान पर कोई स्प्ष्टीकरण नही देकर उसे टाल दे, उसे निजी राय बता कर टाल दे या मूक बन कर मुह मिठ्ठु-मिया बने ये बचाव ही कहलायेगा। 
> कश्मीरघाटी, करगिल चियाचिन, अरुणाचल लेह लद्दाक जैसे सिमांत सामरिक इलाको को बिना सेना की प्रोपर तेनातगी के पाकिस्तान ओर चीन जैसे दुष्ट ओर धूर्त देशो की नजरो से बचाया जाना सम्भव नही है अगर ऐसे मामलो में जनमत लेने लगे तो अच्छा होगा आप दिल्ली की सत्ता इस्लामाबाद या पेचिंग(चीन) को सोप दे।
> आप ने या प्रशांत भुषण ने शायद ये उक्त इलाके नही देखे है अशांत ओर दुश्मन की घुषपेठ के अन्देशे वाले इलाको पर सेना की तेनातगी सेना के आफिसर्स व केबिनेट आदि के विचार विमर्स के आधार पर की जाती है इसके मूल में राष्ट्र की सुरक्षा की बात सबसे उपर होती है दिल्ली-मेट्रो स्टेट के शहर की तरह देश का बार्डर नही जो प्रषांत भुषण की सलाह अनुसार सेना काम करेगी। 
> *


आपकी बात बिल्कुल सही है रानी जी......... ऐसे संवेदनशील मसले पर किसी को अपने निजी विचार सबके सामने नहीं रखने चाहिए। और जहाँ तक बात है अरविंद द्वारा प्रशांत भूषण के बचाव की, तो मुझे लगता है अरविंद जी ने प्रशांत भूषण का बचाव किसी तरह नहीं किया। उन्होंने सिर्फ अपनी पार्टी को उनके निजी बयान से अलग किया था। उन्होंने साफ कहा था यह प्रशांत की निजी राय है पर पार्टी की राय यह नहीं है। इस तरह उन्होंने प्रशांत भूषण को इस बयान के लिए जिम्मेदार ठहराया था। जब बयान देने की पूरी जिम्मेदारी प्रशांत भूषण पर डाल दी तो फिर बचाव कैसा??

यदि आप एक पार्टी के संयोजक होते और आपकी पार्टी का एक सदस्य ऐसा ही कुछ बयान देता, तो आपका एक्शन क्या होता? मतलब आप अरविंद से क्या एक्सपेक्ट कर रही थीं?

----------


## satya_anveshi

> छुपे रुस्तम साहब, इस "आप पार्टी" ने ऐसा का बदलाव कर दिया जब से सत्ता सम्भाली है तब से सिर्फ नादानिया करने के सिवा, इनका एक भी नेता धीर गम्भीर ओर गहरी सोच वाला व राष्ट्रिय सोच वाला नजर नही आ रहा है ओर ये कुमार विश्वास तो 100% मस्स्करा-कामेडी श्यो दिखाने वाला जोकर है देश इसका कामेडी श्यो पसन्द कर सकता है लेकिन राजनेतिक मंच से कामेडी नही चलती है ओर ना ही कामेडी से राजनिती ओर देश की व्यवस्था। कामेडी से केवल मनोरंजन होता है व्यवस्थाये नही बदलती।


साहिबा जी बदलाव तो आपको तब पता चलेगा जब बिजली कंपनियों की ऑडिट रिपोर्ट आएगी......... यह आपको तब भी पता चलेगा जब दिल्ली के जो छोटे व्यापारी हैं उनके व्यापार में फिर से बहार आएगी।
और साब आपने सरकार के सामने सुशासन देने से ज्यादा बड़ी अपनी कमीज उजली रखने की चुनौती पेश की हुई है तो बताओ कौनसी चुनौती पहले पूरी करे?

----------


## satya_anveshi

और रानी जी सच तो यह है कि आप खुद भी दिल्ली सरकार से उम्मीदें लगाए बैठी हैं......... तभी तो आप दो तीन दफे आप की उपलब्धियाँ पूछ चुकी हैं......... ;): पर मैं क्या कहता हूँ इतनी ज्यादा उम्मीदें मत लगाइए, उम्मीदों का बोझ पत्थरों के ढेर से कहीं ज्यादा भारी होता है... :):

----------


## biji pande

सच्चाई आम आदमी पार्टी की

----------


## biji pande

अब कहते हैं सबूत नहीं है

----------


## biji pande

ये हैं इनके विचार

----------


## satya_anveshi

वेरी गुड.........
पांडे जी, आप मुझे ऐसी कोई वीडियो क्लिप दिखा दो या फिर चलो कोई न्यूज पेपर की कटिंग ही दिखा दो या फिर किसी विश्वसनीय स्रोत के हवाले से खबर बता दो जिसमें आम आदमी पार्टी के अरविंद भाई ने या किसी और ने यह कहा हो कि 'हमारे पास शीला दीक्षित के खिलाफ घोटाले के सबूत है।'

----------


## biji pande

ठीक हा बड़े भाई मै सबूत जरुर दूंगा पर उसके बाद आप कहोगे ये खबर झूठी है

----------


## biji pande

..........................................

----------


## satya_anveshi

> ठीक हा बड़े भाई मै सबूत जरुर दूंगा पर उसके बाद आप कहोगे ये खबर झूठी है


मैं ऐसा क्यों कहूंगा यार....
सच बात आपको बताऊं क्या?
इस खबर को मेरा मन मान नहीं रहा है जी, क्योंकि मैंने ऐसा कभी कुछ सुना नहीं। दूसरा यह कि आजकल आप जानते ही हो, डिजिटल संसार में फोटो पर और किसी व्यक्ति के कहे पर बिल्कुल भी विश्वास नहीं कर सकते। मुजफ्फरनगर दंगो का ही उदाहरण लीजिए... एक फोटो ने घटना को विकराल रूप दे दिया था। पर इसमें दोष केवल पोस्ट करने वालों का ही नहीं है बल्कि दोष उन सब पढ़ने वालों का भी है जो इन सब बातों पर बिना प्रामाणिकता के विश्वास कर लेते हैं। आप यदि नेट पर सर्च करो तो लोगों के इस आलसीपने के बारे में आपको बहुत बड़ा लेख मिल जाएगा और केवल एक नहीं बहुत से लेख आपको मिल जाएँगे।
हाँ तो मैं कह रहा था, मैं ऐसी पोस्टों/चित्रों पर विश्वास नहीं करता और मैं तो कहता हूँ आपको भी नहीं करना चाहिए, किसी को भी नहीं करना चाहिए......... इसलिए यदि आप कोई प्रामाणिक जानकारी दे पाएँ तो खुशी होगी और अच्छा लगेगा।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> ..........................................


जी इसी तरह के अनेक व्यंग्यात्मक पोस्ट आपको मिलेंगी नेट पर जिन्हें लोग असली बताकर फैलाया करते हैं।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> news channels pe kaha tha . india tv k aap ki adalat mein bhi .
> ye AAP supporters aql ko ghar par rakhke aate hn kya .blind hokar follow karne lag gye hn


जी......... शुक्रिया.. आपकी टिप्पणी के लिए...........
मैंने ऐसा कह दिया क्या, यह बात बिल्कुल झूठ है, आप तो ऐसे ही किसी को बदनाम कर रहे हो!!
अरे मैंने तो कहा मुझे भी देखना है बस, मैंने ऐसा कोई समाचार नहीं देखा.....
असल में दिक्कत यह है मेरे घर में डेली सोप चलते रहते हैं रात में और दिन में मैं घर पर कम रहता हूँ, रहता हूँ तो भी टीवी कम देख पाता हूँ......... इसलिए मैंने कभी ऐसा देखा नहीं।

----------


## biji pande

जी बड़े भाई केजरीवाल ने सच में ऐसा कहा था मैंने खुद सुना है रही बात सबूत की तो मै आपको दिखने की कोशिश जरुर करूंगा पर मै इंटरनेट का कोई एक्सपर्ट नहीं हूँ इस वजह से समय कुछ ज्यादा लग सकता है

----------


## biji pande

चेतन भगत जी ट्विटर पर

----------


## RaniSingh111

> वेरी गुड.........
> पांडे जी, आप मुझे ऐसी कोई वीडियो क्लिप दिखा दो या फिर चलो कोई न्यूज पेपर की कटिंग ही दिखा दो या फिर किसी विश्वसनीय स्रोत के हवाले से खबर बता दो जिसमें आम आदमी पार्टी के अरविंद भाई ने या किसी और ने यह कहा हो कि 'हमारे पास शीला दीक्षित के खिलाफ घोटाले के सबूत है।'


*तो एफ आइ आर कराओ इस्तगासा दिलाओ गिरफादार कराओ शीला सरकार के किसी पुर्व मंत्री अफसर या उनको, नाटक क्यो कर रहे हो .... कुच्छ तो करो नाटक छोडो .....*

----------


## RaniSingh111

> साहिबा जी बदलाव तो आपको तब पता चलेगा जब बिजली कंपनियों की ऑडिट रिपोर्ट आएगी......... यह आपको तब भी पता चलेगा जब दिल्ली के जो छोटे व्यापारी हैं उनके व्यापार में फिर से बहार आएगी।
> और साब आपने सरकार के सामने सुशासन देने से ज्यादा बड़ी अपनी कमीज उजली रखने की चुनौती पेश की हुई है तो बताओ कौनसी चुनौती पहले पूरी करे?


_आपको तो ये भी पता नही है दिल्ली की स्टेट-सरकार के पास आडिट करने का कोई विभाग ही नही है उसने सी ये जी को लिखा है सी ऐ जी भारत सरकार के लेखो की आडिट करता है प्राईवेट ओर मल्टीनेसन कम्पनीयो के लेखे की नही। केजरीवाल के अनुसार ये बिजली कम्पनियो के लेखो की जांच व आडिट कभी नही हो पायेगी क्योकि ये प्राईवेट मल्टीनेसन कम्पनीया है। आप ओर आपकी आप-पार्टी आडिट के सपने देखती ही रहेगी।_

----------


## biji pande

> *तो एफ आइ आर कराओ इस्तगासा दिलाओ गिरफादार कराओ शीला सरकार के किसी पुर्व मंत्री अफसर या उनको, नाटक क्यो कर रहे हो .... कुच्छ तो करो नाटक छोडो .....*


रानी जी ये केवल जनता को दिखाने का काम करते हैं हाथी के दांत हैं

----------


## deshpremi

> वेरी गुड.........
> पांडे जी, आप मुझे ऐसी कोई वीडियो क्लिप दिखा दो या फिर चलो कोई न्यूज पेपर की कटिंग ही दिखा दो या फिर किसी विश्वसनीय स्रोत के हवाले से खबर बता दो जिसमें आम आदमी पार्टी के अरविंद भाई ने या किसी और ने यह कहा हो कि 'हमारे पास शीला दीक्षित के खिलाफ घोटाले के सबूत है।'


लै बेन भर्रा आ वेख :

----------


## deshpremi

एक और देखो

----------


## deshpremi

केजरीवाल उन लड़के वालों कि तरह हैं जो धीरे धीरे अपनी शर्तें लड़की वाले के सामने रखता है …… हमें गाड़ी नही चाहिए, ......वैसे देंगे तो आपकी लड़की घूमेगी उसमे , हमें बंगला भी नहीं चाहिए ,.......वैसे देंगे तो आपके बेटी दामाद कि ही इज़ज़त बढ़ेगी , हमें कैश भी नहीं चाहिए, .....वैसे देंगे तो आप के दामाद के ही काम आएगा। हमारा क्या है ,हमें तो कुछ भी नहीं चाहिए।।

----------


## mangaldev

> केजरीवाल उन लड़के वालों कि तरह हैं जो धीरे धीरे अपनी शर्तें लड़की वाले के सामने रखता है …… हमें गाड़ी नही चाहिए, ......वैसे देंगे तो आपकी लड़की घूमेगी उसमे , हमें बंगला भी नहीं चाहिए ,.......वैसे देंगे तो आपके बेटी दामाद कि ही इज़ज़त बढ़ेगी , हमें कैश भी नहीं चाहिए, .....वैसे देंगे तो आप के दामाद के ही काम आएगा। हमारा क्या है ,हमें तो कुछ भी नहीं चाहिए।।


*दोनो विडियो देखने से केजरीवाल की पोल खुल जाती है वो अब दिल्ली में कांग्रेस के ऐजेंट के रूप में बेठे है ओर जनता को बेहकूब बना रहे है*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> जी बड़े भाई केजरीवाल ने सच में ऐसा कहा था मैंने खुद सुना है रही बात सबूत की तो मै आपको दिखने की कोशिश जरुर करूंगा पर मै इंटरनेट का कोई एक्सपर्ट नहीं हूँ इस वजह से समय कुछ ज्यादा लग सकता है


ओ जी कोई गल नहीं जी......... जब कोई पीएम इन वेटिंग रह सकता है तो हम भी वीवर इन वेटिंग तो रह ही लेंगे जी......... ;):

----------


## satya_anveshi

> _आपको तो ये भी पता नही है दिल्ली की स्टेट-सरकार के पास आडिट करने का कोई विभाग ही नही है उसने सी ये जी को लिखा है सी ऐ जी भारत सरकार के लेखो की आडिट करता है प्राईवेट ओर मल्टीनेसन कम्पनीयो के लेखे की नही। केजरीवाल के अनुसार ये बिजली कम्पनियो के लेखो की जांच व आडिट कभी नही हो पायेगी क्योकि ये प्राईवेट मल्टीनेसन कम्पनीया है। आप ओर आपकी आप-पार्टी आडिट के सपने देखती ही रहेगी।_


ओजी आपके पास है ना जी गलत इनफोरमेशन हैगी जी......... असल में क्या हुआ था कि जब सरकार ने बिजली कंपनियों को पूछा था कि आपका ऑडिट सीएजी से क्यों न करवाया जाए? इसका जवाब देने के लिए एक दिन का समय बिजली कंपनियों को दिया था......... तब बिजली कंपनियों ने लेटर लिखकर यह कहा था कि आप सीएजी से हमारा ऑडिट नहीं करवा सकते, सीएजी केवल सरकारी बॉडीज का ऑडिट कर सकती है.........
यह न्यूज तो आपने टीवी पर देख ली.... पर उस दिन आप टीवी नहीं देख पाईं जब न्यूज में दिखाया था- एल जी नजीब जंग ने बिजली कंपनियों को यह कहा था कि जो कंपनी 'सीएजी' से ऑडिट नहीं करवाएगी उसका लाइसेंस रद्द कर दिया जाएगा......... सीएजी के पास ऑडिट करने की पावर है तभी तो लेफ्टिनेंट गवर्नर ने ऐसा कहा होगा न??
अधिक वदिया ते विस्तृत जानकारी दे वास्ते एक नजर इत्थे पावो जी......... :right:
* और उप राज्यपाल महोदय आम आदमी पार्टी से निर्वाचित नहीं है। :):

----------


## satya_anveshi

> Attachment 823416
> 
> चेतन भगत जी ट्विटर पर




मेरा भी ट्वीट शेयर करो जी.........
आप कहो तो अपना ट्वीटर हेंडल आपको बताऊं...
चेतन भगत कौन सा सीबीआई का अफसर है जो उसकी बात मानें पर हाँ उनके विचारों का हम स्वागत करते हैं। पांडे जी क्या आप बताएँगे, उनके विचार हमें क्यों दिखाए जा रहे हैं?..... यहाँ मैं देश के प्रधानमंत्री की भी नहीं मानता... वो कहते रहते हैं हमारी सरकार ने बहुत काम करवाए हैं.... किसी को विश्वास है???
तो चेतन भगत की क्यों सुनें......... हा हा हा :cool:

----------


## satya_anveshi

> लै बेन भर्रा आ वेख :


शुक्रिया प्रेमी प्रा.........
* यदि किसी को वीडियो देखने के बाद आने वाले मेरे कमेंट का इंतजार है, तो जी वो कल मिलेगा......... :p:

----------


## satya_anveshi

> एक और देखो


एक होर ठेँक्यू.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

शुभरात्रि बहनों और भाइयों......... कल मिलकर पोल खोलेंगे.........

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> मेरा भी ट्वीट शेयर करो जी.........
> आप कहो तो अपना ट्वीटर हेंडल आपको बताऊं...
> चेतन भगत कौन सा सीबीआई का अफसर है जो उसकी बात मानें पर हाँ उनके विचारों का हम स्वागत करते हैं। पांडे जी क्या आप बताएँगे, उनके विचार हमें क्यों दिखाए जा रहे हैं?..... यहाँ मैं देश के प्रधानमंत्री की भी नहीं मानता... वो कहते रहते हैं हमारी सरकार ने बहुत काम करवाए हैं.... किसी को विश्वास है???
> तो चेतन भगत की क्यों सुनें......... हा हा हा :cool:


हा हा हा हा 
जी बेन भाई मैरी समझ में ये नहीं आ रहा है कि आजकल सोशल मीडिया आप के पीछे हाथ धोकर क्यों पड गया है 
 छोटी मोटी गलतियाँ  का भी बबंडर बनाया जा रहा है

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

आप  नइ पार्टी  है उनका कहना है कि हम राजनीती करने नहीं आये हैं हम राजनीती बदलने आये हैं 
अगर आम आदमी पार्टी भी अन्य पार्टीयों कि तरह हो जाएगी तो भारत कि जनता का इमानदार राजनीती से विश्वास उठ जायेगा 


और देश का कोई भी आम आदमी ऐसा नहीं चाहेगा ई 



हमें दुवा चाहियें कि आप अपने  मकसद में  कामयाब हो

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

आप को भी अपने कदम फूंक फूंक कर रखने होंगे मेरा सोचना है कि वर्तमान विवादों से आप और मजबूत होकर उभरेगी

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> शुभरात्रि बहनों और भाइयों......... कल मिलकर पोल खोलेंगे.........


किसकी जी ..........

----------


## satya_anveshi

> हा हा हा हा 
> जी बेन भाई मैरी समझ में ये नहीं आ रहा है कि आजकल सोशल मीडिया आप के पीछे हाथ धोकर क्यों पड गया है 
>  छोटी मोटी गलतियाँ  का भी बबंडर बनाया जा रहा है


इस विषय पर आपको दशमलव का एक लेख पढ़ना चाहिए......... वो आप के बारे में तो नहीं है पर इस बारे में जरूर है कि सोशल मीडिया कितने नीचे स्तर पर पहुँच चुका है......... कुछ लोगों के कारण।

वो आप के पीछे क्यों पड़े हैं इसका उत्तर शायद मेरे पास आपको मिल जाएगा......... गोवा प्रदेश के मुख्यमंत्री जिनका सादगी के आजकल हर जगह चर्चे हैं.... मनोहर जी......... उनका बयान आया है कि आम आदमी पार्टी अभी उस मुकाम पर है जहाँ पर पहले कभी भाजपा होती थी......... और आम आदमी पार्टी आज वैसी है जैसा कि भाजपा को होना चाहिए था......... (AAP is what the BJP was originally and we need to be ourselves) भाजपा के मुख्यमंत्री का यह बयान गले नहीं उतर रहा न? यह लिंक फॉलो करिए... TOI की कटिंग है......... http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/i...ntenttarget=no
हाँ तो मैं मनोहर जी के बयान के बारे में बोल रहा था......... उन्होंने जो कहा उसका मतलब है आप अच्छा कर रही है... आप के अच्छा करने से लोकसभा चुनाव में उसे फायदा होगा......... आप को लाभ हुआ मतलब नुकसान किसका??? बाकी तो आप तो समझदार हो ही.........
इसलिए आजकल आप का विरोध हर जगह हो रहा है। (मेरे विचार से)
वैसे मैं क्या कहता हूँ छिपे भाई......... कि चेतन भगत के एक ट्वीट से ज्यादा वैल्यू तो मनोहर जी के इस बयान की होगी.... हा हा हा हा :laugh:

----------


## satya_anveshi

> किसकी जी ..........


आप मेरी दूसरी आईडी की खोलना और मैं आपकी दूसरी आईडी की..... he he he.

----------


## satya_anveshi

ये उन यूट्यूब वीडियो के एमपी3 फाइल है जो कल प्रेमी प्रा ने दिए थे.........
आप भी डाउनलोड करके एक दफे सुन लीजिए फिर हम इस पर चर्चा करेंगे.........
File "Arvind Kejriwal defends Sheila Dikshit"
File "Arvind Kejriwal On Sheila Dikshit"

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> लै बेन भर्रा आ वेख :


धन्यवाद प्रेमी प्रा 
बिलकुल सच हे की अरविंद केजरीवाल के बयानो मे विरोधाभास हे 

पर अब जो बाबा रामदेव ने भी कितनी बार न्यूज़ चेनल्स पर और अपने योग के शिवरों मे काले धन की बात की थी , यहाँ तक की उनके पास स्विस बेंक अकाउंट होल्डेर्स की लिस्ट हाथ मे हे वो हाथ से कभी इस "महान मीडिया " के साथ क्यूँ शेअर नहीं की गई ?

क्या इसका जवाब किसी के पास हे ?

जिस वक्त का ये वीडियो हे साफ हे उस वक्त केजरीवाल अन्ना और किरण बेदी के साथ थे तो फिर उन्होने तब संगठित हो कर इस घोटाले की रिपोर्ट क्यूँ नहीं कराई ?
अगर कराई तो फिर उसके बाद उसका फॉलो अप और नतीजा मीडिया से शेअर क्यूँ नहीं किया ?


मुझे तो लगता हे यहाँ थोड़े बहुत सभी भ्रष्ट हें या कमजोर बुज़दिल हें और अपनी कमजोरी मानने के बजाय आसान रास्ता सामने वाले को गलत बताने का इख्तियार कर रहे हें

----------


## deshpremi

> धन्यवाद प्रेमी प्रा 
> बिलकुल सच हे की अरविंद केजरीवाल के बयानो मे विरोधाभास हे 
> 
> पर अब जो बाबा रामदेव ने भी कितनी बार न्यूज़ चेनल्स पर और अपने योग के शिवरों मे काले धन की बात की थी , यहाँ तक की उनके पास स्विस बेंक अकाउंट होल्डेर्स की लिस्ट हाथ मे हे वो हाथ से कभी इस "महान मीडिया " के साथ क्यूँ शेअर नहीं की गई ?
> 
> क्या इसका जवाब किसी के पास हे ?
> 
> जिस वक्त का ये वीडियो हे साफ हे उस वक्त केजरीवाल अन्ना और किरण बेदी के साथ थे तो फिर उन्होने तब संगठित हो कर इस घोटाले की रिपोर्ट क्यूँ नहीं कराई ?
> अगर कराई तो फिर उसके बाद उसका फॉलो अप और नतीजा मीडिया से शेअर क्यूँ नहीं किया ?
> ...


अन्ना किरण रामदेव अभी कही भी पावर में नहीं है केजरीवाल जी पावर में है और ये कहने कि बजाए कि हम उस पर अतिशीघ्र कार्यावाही करेंगे वो हर्षवर्धन से सबूत मांग रहे है जिनका कि वो पहले दावा कर रहे थे कि उनके पास है 

अभी आप पार्टी परिपक्व पार्टी नहीं है मैं भी इनका विरोधी नहीं हूँ राजकीय लेवल तक केजरीवाल जी एक अच्छे प्रशासक हो सकते है पर कल भी उनका एक बचपना देखने को मिला : बलात्कार पीड़ित विदेशी महिला 
के मामले में प्रेस को जवाब देते हुए कहा कि पुलिस कमिश्नर आज दिल्ली में नहीं है जबकि पुलिस कमिश्नर दिल्ली में ही मोजूद थे और उन्होंने कैमरे के आगे स्वीकार किया क्या आपने आज तक राष्ट्रिय मुद्दे पर केजरीवाल जी का कोई ब्यान सुना है अगर उनके नेता कोई ब्यान देते है तो वो उसे उस नेता कि निजी राय बता देते है 

अभी उन्हें दिल्ली में काम करके दिखाना चाहिये फिर राष्ट्रीय लेवल की राजनीति में आने को सोचना चाहिये

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> अन्ना किरण रामदेव अभी कही भी पावर में नहीं है केजरीवाल जी पावर में है और ये कहने कि बजाए कि हम उस पर अतिशीघ्र कार्यावाही करेंगे वो हर्षवर्धन से सबूत मांग रहे है जिनका कि वो पहले दावा कर रहे थे कि उनके पास है 
> 
> अभी आप पार्टी परिपक्व पार्टी नहीं है मैं भी इनका विरोधी नहीं हूँ राजकीय लेवल तक केजरीवाल जी एक अच्छे प्रशासक हो सकते है पर कल भी उनका एक बचपना देखने को मिला : बलात्कार पीड़ित विदेशी महिला 
> के मामले में प्रेस को जवाब देते हुए कहा कि पुलिस कमिश्नर आज दिल्ली में नहीं है जबकि पुलिस कमिश्नर दिल्ली में ही मोजूद थे और उन्होंने कैमरे के आगे स्वीकार किया क्या आपने आज तक राष्ट्रिय मुद्दे पर केजरीवाल जी का कोई ब्यान सुना है अगर उनके नेता कोई ब्यान देते है तो वो उसे उस नेता कि निजी राय बता देते है 
> 
> अभी उन्हें दिल्ली में काम करके दिखाना चाहिये फिर राष्ट्रीय लेवल की राजनीति में आने को सोचना चाहिये


बिलकुल यही बात तो मै छुपा रुस्तम जी और बेन महोदय कह रहे हें की उन्हें थोड़ा टाइम तो दीजिये ,

अभी जेसे कल की केजरीवाल की कोन्फ्रेंस मेरी समझ नहीं आई की एसा कैसे हो सकता हे की एक पुलिस ऑफिसर किसी मिनिस्टर की बात को तवज्जो ना दे

----------


## shahrukh khan1

पर दिन रात उनकी हर बात को केमरे मे रिकॉर्ड करने से अच्छा हे की उन्हें  कुछ टाइम दे के फिर सवाल किए जाएँ

----------


## deshpremi

आपको यदिं कठिन पहाड़ी रास्तों की यात्रा पर जाना हो तो आप कौन सी टेक्सी किराए पर लेंगें , L (लर्निंग) लिखी हुई टेक्सी लेंगें या किसी अनुभवी ड्राइवर के साथ जाना पसंद करेंगें ? - श्री श्री रविशंकर

सत्यवचन : फैसला आपके अपने दिमाग से

----------


## satya_anveshi

> आपको यदिं कठिन पहाड़ी रास्तों की यात्रा पर जाना हो तो आप कौन सी टेक्सी किराए पर लेंगें , L (लर्निंग) लिखी हुई टेक्सी लेंगें या किसी अनुभवी ड्राइवर के साथ जाना पसंद करेंगें ? - श्री श्री रविशंकर
> 
> सत्यवचन : फैसला आपके अपने दिमाग से


इस पर तो फिलहाल मैं भी असमंजस में हूँ..... मैं सोच रहा हूँ अभी जो नया नया ड्राइवर आया है.... उसे मैदानी और कम भीड़ वाले इलाकों में अभ्यास करके खुद को साबित करने देते हैं तब तक पहाड़ी यात्रा अनुभवी ड्राइवर के साथ करते हैं.........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
पर जब इस बारे में मैं उस अनुभवी ड्राइवर से बात कर रहा था, मैंने उससे उसका ड्राइविंग लाइसेंस माँगा..... उसके पास अभी नया वाला हाईटेक लाइसेंस था जिसमें उसके पीछे के नियम तोड़ने की घटनाओं का ब्योरा लिखा होता है.... जब मैं वो लाइसेंस देख रहा था तो मुझे पता चला कि यह अनुभवी ड्राइवर तो शराब पीकर ड्राइव करता है (बी एस येदुरप्पा की बीजेपी में वापसी - Punjab Kesari)
अब दिमाग में यह सोच चल रही है कि पहाड़ी रास्ते पर शराबी के हाथों गाड़ी का स्टेयरिंग थमाऊँ या कम अनुभव वाले नौसिखिए को एक मौका दूँ.. कौन जाने जान बच जाए..................
- श्री श्लोक होम्स

----------


## comred756

आम आदमी पार्टी जब तक  आम जनता कि समस्याओ और उनके सामाजिक सरोकार से जुड़े मुद्दे उठा रही है तब तक उसे हमारा भी समर्थन मिलेगा

----------


## satya_anveshi

> धन्यवाद प्रेमी प्रा 
> बिलकुल सच हे की अरविंद केजरीवाल के बयानो मे विरोधाभास हे 
> 
> पर अब जो बाबा रामदेव ने भी कितनी बार न्यूज़ चेनल्स पर और अपने योग के शिवरों मे काले धन की बात की थी , यहाँ तक की उनके पास स्विस बेंक अकाउंट होल्डेर्स की लिस्ट हाथ मे हे वो हाथ से कभी इस "महान मीडिया " के साथ क्यूँ शेअर नहीं की गई ?
> 
> क्या इसका जवाब किसी के पास हे ?
> 
> जिस वक्त का ये वीडियो हे साफ हे उस वक्त केजरीवाल अन्ना और किरण बेदी के साथ थे तो फिर उन्होने तब संगठित हो कर इस घोटाले की रिपोर्ट क्यूँ नहीं कराई ?
> अगर कराई तो फिर उसके बाद उसका फॉलो अप और नतीजा मीडिया से शेअर क्यूँ नहीं किया ?
> ...


खान भाई मेरे विचार थोड़े अलग हैं......... मुझे तो कहीं भी विरोधाभास दिखाई नहीं दिया... दोनों ऑडियो क्लिप्स को सुना मैंने..... अरविंद भाई के मुँह से कहीं भी यह शब्द नहीं सुनाई दिया कि हमारे पास एस दीक्षित जी के खिलाफ सबूत है.........

उन्होंने यह जरूर कहा था कि एस दीक्षित आज भ्रष्टाचार का चिन्ह बन गई हैं.... मैं भी कह सकता हूँ और आप भी कह सकते हैं और कभी यार दोस्तों के बीच कहते भी होंगे कि कांग्रेस भ्रष्टाचार का पर्याय बन गई है, कांग्रेस भ्रष्टाचारी है..... पर यह कहने के लिए मुझे किसी सबूत की जरूरत नहीं है और ना ही आपके पास कोई सबूत है... पर फिर भी यह बात मुझे और आपको पता है...... मैं कांग्रेस के खिलाफ केवल ऐसा कहूँ और आप खुद ही मान लें कि मैं ऐसा कह रहा हूँ मतलब मेरे पास कांग्रेस के खिलाफ सबूत है तो इसमें गलती किसकी???
कहने का मतलब है कई बार चीजें हमें पता होती है..... ये काम उसने किया है/ ऐसा फलां आदमी ने इस कारण किया है.... पर हमारे पास उस चीज का सबूत नहीं होता......... पर फिर भी हमें पता होता है। यही तो उन्होंने किया.........

दूसरी क्लिप जो कि लगता है कहीं बीच में से शुरू करके डाली गई है, की शुरुआत में अरविंद केजरीवाल कहते हुए सुनाई देते हैं......... हमारे पास इनके खिलाफ ठोस सबूत है... सबूत किनके खिलाफ है यह नाम नहीं आया हुआ.... अब हो सकता है यहाँ पर वीडियो अपलोडर की चालाकी हो.... हो सकता है उसने केवल इतना ही भाग जानबूझकर अपलोड किया हो... इससे पहले का भाग जिसमें नाम लिए गए हैं हो सकता है वो हटाकर उसने वीडियो नेट पर डाला है.. ये बातें हो भी सकती है और नहीं भी.........
और जो सबूत उन्होंने दिए हैं वो क्या है.... ये चीज बाजार में इतने की मिलती है और इसे खरीदा गया है इससे बहुत ज्यादा मूल्य पर.... ठीक है यही सबूत दिए हैं उन्होंने..... पर ये काम तो ऑरगेनाइजिंग कमेटी का था......... एस दीक्षित के अंडर में mcd आदि थे जिनके जिम्मे सफाई, स्ट्रीट लाइटिंग आदि काम थे......... (हालाँकि भ्रष्टाचार इस सफाई और लाइट वाले काम में भी हुआ था जिसके लिए सीधी दिल्ली सरकार ही जिम्मेदार थी) पर अरविंद जी इस वीडियो में सफाई से जुड़े सबूत दिखाते हुए नहीं सुनाई पड़ रहे हैं..... वो तो खेल गाँव वगैरह के लिए हुई सामान खरीद में गड़बड़ी के खिलाफ सबूत लेकर आए हैं... मतलब कि जो भी नाम उन्होंने लिए होंगे उनमें 'शायद' एस दीक्षित का नाम नहीं लिया होगा.. क्योंकि सामान खरीदने में वो शामिल नहीं थी.......
और इससे आगे, इस वीडियो में उन्होंने कहा तो है कि हम बाबा के नेतृत्व में रिपोर्ट दर्ज करवा कर आए हैं.... उन उन सबूतों के आधार पर उन्हें जो करना था उन्होंने कर दिया..... अब एक ही सबूत पर बार बार तो रिपोर्ट नहीं करेंगे न....


तो मैं कहना चाहता हूँ दोनों वीडियो में कहीं भी यह सुनाई नहीं पड़ा/सुनाई क्या ऐसा कोई संकेत भी नहीं मिला कि उनके पास एस दीक्षित के खिलाफ सबूत है...... और मजबूत केस बनाने के लिए उन्हें सबूत चाहिए..... शायद इसी लिए दोनों ही वीडियो के अंत में उन्होंने सबूत ढूँढने में मदद करने के लिए नेता प्रतिपक्ष डॉक्टर साहब को कहा है......... और चूँकि उनके पास सबूत नहीं है इसीलिए शायद उन्होंने दिल्ली सरकार और एमसीडी के क्रियाकलापों की जाँच की बात अपने घोषणा पत्र में कही थी ताकि कोई सबूत मिल पाए.........

* अब भाई इन दोनों क्लिप को देखने के बाद तो मुझे यही समझ आया......... किसी क्लिप में अरविंद भाई एस दीक्षित के खिलाफ सबूत की बात कर रहे हों तो वह दिखाइए ताकि अरविंद की वादाखिलाफी के बारे में मैं आपने दोस्तों को एक पक्का साबूत दिखा पाऊं... और उन्हें कहूँ वो अपने दोस्तों को दिखाए......

----------


## comred756

> आपको यदिं कठिन पहाड़ी रास्तों की यात्रा पर जाना हो तो आप कौन सी टेक्सी किराए पर लेंगें , L (लर्निंग) लिखी हुई टेक्सी लेंगें या किसी अनुभवी ड्राइवर के साथ जाना पसंद करेंगें ? - श्री श्री रविशंकर
> 
> सत्यवचन : फैसला आपके अपने दिमाग से


श्रीमान जी राजनीती कोई टैक्सी या ड्राईवर नहीं है फिर भी आपने तुलना कि है तो में यह कहना चाहूँगा कि जिन्हें आप अनुभवी ड्राईवर कह रहे हो उनमे अधिकतर कम पढ़े लिखे , बाहुबली, राजा रजवाड़ों के नबाब, वंशवाद या राजनीती के ठेकेदार हैं 


इनसे कही अच्छा है कि हम पढ़े लिखे सामजिक सोच रखने वाले नोजवान को कमान दें भले ही वो टैक्सी को मंजिल तक थोड़ी देर में ले जाये

----------


## comred756

देश को एक सही और इमानदार सरकार देने के लिए कॉमुनिस्ट पार्टी के नेतृत्व में सभी क्षेत्रीय पार्टियों को एक जुट होना होगा और इसमे आप कि एक बड़ी भूमिका निभा सकता है

----------


## biji pande

> खान भाई मेरे विचार थोड़े अलग हैं......... मुझे तो कहीं भी विरोधाभास दिखाई नहीं दिया... दोनों ऑडियो क्लिप्स को सुना मैंने..... अरविंद भाई के मुँह से कहीं भी यह शब्द नहीं सुनाई दिया कि हमारे पास एस दीक्षित जी के खिलाफ सबूत है.........
> 
> उन्होंने यह जरूर कहा था कि एस दीक्षित आज भ्रष्टाचार का चिन्ह बन गई हैं.... मैं भी कह सकता हूँ और आप भी कह सकते हैं और कभी यार दोस्तों के बीच कहते भी होंगे कि कांग्रेस भ्रष्टाचार का पर्याय बन गई है, कांग्रेस भ्रष्टाचारी है..... पर यह कहने के लिए मुझे किसी सबूत की जरूरत नहीं है और ना ही आपके पास कोई सबूत है... पर फिर भी यह बात मुझे और आपको पता है...... मैं कांग्रेस के खिलाफ केवल ऐसा कहूँ और आप खुद ही मान लें कि मैं ऐसा कह रहा हूँ मतलब मेरे पास कांग्रेस के खिलाफ सबूत है तो इसमें गलती किसकी???
> कहने का मतलब है कई बार चीजें हमें पता होती है..... ये काम उसने किया है/ ऐसा फलां आदमी ने इस कारण किया है.... पर हमारे पास उस चीज का सबूत नहीं होता......... पर फिर भी हमें पता होता है। यही तो उन्होंने किया.........
> 
> दूसरी क्लिप जो कि लगता है कहीं बीच में से शुरू करके डाली गई है, की शुरुआत में अरविंद केजरीवाल कहते हुए सुनाई देते हैं......... हमारे पास इनके खिलाफ ठोस सबूत है... सबूत किनके खिलाफ है यह नाम नहीं आया हुआ.... अब हो सकता है यहाँ पर वीडियो अपलोडर की चालाकी हो.... हो सकता है उसने केवल इतना ही भाग जानबूझकर अपलोड किया हो... इससे पहले का भाग जिसमें नाम लिए गए हैं हो सकता है वो हटाकर उसने वीडियो नेट पर डाला है.. ये बातें हो भी सकती है और नहीं भी.........
> और जो सबूत उन्होंने दिए हैं वो क्या है.... ये चीज बाजार में इतने की मिलती है और इसे खरीदा गया है इससे बहुत ज्यादा मूल्य पर.... ठीक है यही सबूत दिए हैं उन्होंने..... पर ये काम तो ऑरगेनाइजिंग कमेटी का था......... एस दीक्षित के अंडर में mcd आदि थे जिनके जिम्मे सफाई, स्ट्रीट लाइटिंग आदि काम थे......... (हालाँकि भ्रष्टाचार इस सफाई और लाइट वाले काम में भी हुआ था जिसके लिए सीधी दिल्ली सरकार ही जिम्मेदार थी) पर अरविंद जी इस वीडियो में सफाई से जुड़े सबूत दिखाते हुए नहीं सुनाई पड़ रहे हैं..... वो तो खेल गाँव वगैरह के लिए हुई सामान खरीद में गड़बड़ी के खिलाफ सबूत लेकर आए हैं... मतलब कि जो भी नाम उन्होंने लिए होंगे उनमें 'शायद' एस दीक्षित का नाम नहीं लिया होगा.. क्योंकि सामान खरीदने में वो शामिल नहीं थी.......
> और इससे आगे, इस वीडियो में उन्होंने कहा तो है कि हम बाबा के नेतृत्व में रिपोर्ट दर्ज करवा कर आए हैं.... उन उन सबूतों के आधार पर उन्हें जो करना था उन्होंने कर दिया..... अब एक ही सबूत पर बार बार तो रिपोर्ट नहीं करेंगे न....
> 
> ...



अंत में मेरी बात सच हुई न सारे सबूत झूटे है तो इसके पास जिसके खिलाफ सबूत हैं उनके खिलाफ क्या किया इसने सिवाय जालीदार टोपी पहन कर घूमने के

----------


## biji pande

दिल्ली में मंहगाई ख़तम हो गयी क्या?
गरीबो की गरीबी खत्म हो गयी क्या ?
सब के सब ईमानदार हो गए क्या ?
रेप होने बंद हो गए क्या ?
सभी भ्रष्टाचारी जेल चले गए क्या ?
पाच लाख कर्मचारी परमानेंट हो गए क्या ?
सभी अवैध कालोनियाँ वैध हो गयीं क्या ?
फूंक से चलने वाले पानी के मीटर बदल दिए गए क्या ?
बिजली के भागने वाले मीटर ठीक कर लिए गए क्या ?
सारे माफिया जेल चले गए क्या ?
शीला दीक्षित ,कलमाड़ी,बुखारी जेल गयें क्या ?
खाँसी ठीक हो गयी क्या ? ...नहीं, नहीं नहीं ????

अगर नहीं, तो डाक्टर ने बताया था PM बनने को दौड़ो ? अरे पहले ढंग से CM तो बनना सीख लेते

----------


## biji pande

..................................................  ....

----------


## comred756

देश ने कांग्रेस का 50 साल का शासनकाल और बीजेपी का 6 साल का शासन देख लिया है और इससे उन्हें निराशा ही हाथ आई है आम जनता आज महगाई और भ्रष्टाचार से परेशां हो गयी है 
अब समय आ गया है  कि हमारी पार्टी को  भी मोका मिले

----------


## satya_anveshi

> दिल्ली में मंहगाई ख़तम हो गयी क्या?
> गरीबो की गरीबी खत्म हो गयी क्या ?
> सब के सब ईमानदार हो गए क्या ?
> रेप होने बंद हो गए क्या ?
> सभी भ्रष्टाचारी जेल चले गए क्या ?
> पाच लाख कर्मचारी परमानेंट हो गए क्या ?
> सभी अवैध कालोनियाँ वैध हो गयीं क्या ?
> फूंक से चलने वाले पानी के मीटर बदल दिए गए क्या ?
> बिजली के भागने वाले मीटर ठीक कर लिए गए क्या ?
> ...


दिल्ली में महँगाई कम हो गई क्या? दिल्ली में रेप कम हो गए क्या? दिल्ली में भ्रष्टाचारियों को जेल हो गई क्या? दिल्ली में नौकरी मिल गई क्या? दिल्ली में ईमानदारी बढ़ गई क्या? दिल्ली में जनसंख्या कम हो गई क्या? दिल्ली में चूहे ज्यादा हो गए क्या? दिल्ली में बिल्लियां 75000 से ज्यादा हो गई क्या? दिल्ली में वेटिकन सिटी से कोई फ्लाइट आती है क्या?
ऊपर किसी का भी जवाब दो या न दो......... एक सवाल का जवाब जरूर देना......... दिल्ली में सरकार 1 या 2 साल पुरानी हो गई क्या??

अरे भाई कितनी बार कहना पड़ेगा......... ऐसे बचकाने पोस्ट न किया करो यार.. बच्चे तो ऐसे कूदते खेलते ही अच्छे लगते हैं :group-dance:

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अंत में मेरी बात सच हुई न सारे सबूत झूटे है तो इसके पास जिसके खिलाफ सबूत हैं उनके खिलाफ क्या किया इसने सिवाय जालीदार टोपी पहन कर घूमने के


तुरंत एक्शन करते हुए सिर्फ फिल्मों में बाजीराव सिंघम ही अच्छे लगते हैं... मैंने कुछ चर्चाओं में आप के प्रवक्ताओं को सुना है...... वो हर बार यही कहते हैं कि हमारे पास भ्रष्टाचार होने के सबूत हैं......... यह नहीं कहते कि हमारे पास भ्रष्टाचारी के खिलाफ सबूत है......... इसलिए मैं कहता हूँ और हम सब कह है हैं थोड़ा समय दीजिए......... धीरे धीरे रे मना.... धीरे सब कुछ होय..... माली सींचे सौ घड़ा.. ऋतु आए फल होय.......


* उन दो वीडियो से कहीं पर भी आपको यह लगा आप के पास एस दीक्षित के खिलाफ सबूत है??

----------


## satya_anveshi

एक धमाकेदार खबर हाथ लगी है......... पर पहले आप बताएँ कि आम आदमी पार्टी द्वारा कांग्रेस से बाहरी समर्थन लिए जाने पर आप भी डॉ हर्षवर्धन जी की तरह यह जानना चाहते हैं, आप ने इतनी ओछि हरकत क्यों की???

----------


## biji pande

> तुरंत एक्शन करते हुए सिर्फ फिल्मों में बाजीराव सिंघम ही अच्छे लगते हैं... मैंने कुछ चर्चाओं में आप के प्रवक्ताओं को सुना है...... वो हर बार यही कहते हैं कि हमारे पास भ्रष्टाचार होने के सबूत हैं......... यह नहीं कहते कि हमारे पास भ्रष्टाचारी के खिलाफ सबूत है......... इसलिए मैं कहता हूँ और हम सब कह है हैं थोड़ा समय दीजिए......... धीरे धीरे रे मना.... धीरे सब कुछ होय..... माली सींचे सौ घड़ा.. ऋतु आए फल होय.......
> 
> 
> 
> * उन दो वीडियो से कहीं पर भी आपको यह लगा आप के पास एस दीक्षित के खिलाफ सबूत है??






जी भाई समय ही तो नहीं है हमारे पास और इनका भी लक्ष्य लोकसभा चुनावों तक ही भ्रम बना कर रखना है उसके बाद तो ये खुद अपनी पोल खोल देंगे  और यदि इस बार जनता कांग्रेस के इस बहुरूपिये के झांसे में आ गयी तो फिर पांच साल ..............................................

----------


## biji pande

> देश को एक सही और इमानदार सरकार देने के लिए कॉमुनिस्ट पार्टी के नेतृत्व में सभी क्षेत्रीय पार्टियों को एक जुट होना होगा और इसमे आप कि एक बड़ी भूमिका निभा सकता है


सच कहा देश का बड़ा गर्क करने के लिए तो कम्युनिस्ट ही काफी हैं

----------


## comred756

आम आदमी ने किसी से समर्थन नहीं लिया है कांग्रेस नें अपने आप उसे समर्थन दिया है में और आप को समर्थन मजबूरी में लेना पड़ा है नहीं तो आम जनता पे चुनावो का बोझ आ जाता मैं उम्मीद करता हूँ कि आप पार्टी हाशिये पर चले गए गरीबो मजलूमों के लिए काम करेगी आप को घमंड और आत्ममुग्धता से बचना होगा उसे कॉमुनिस्ट पार्टी से सीखना होगा हमारा  भी बोंगाल में 40 सालका  शासनकाल सफल रहा है

----------


## comred756

> सच कहा देश का बड़ा गर्क करने के लिए तो कम्युनिस्ट ही काफी हैं


श्रीमान जी देश में शासन तो कांग्रेस और बीजेपी बारी-बारी से चला रहें हैं फिर बेडा गर्क हमने कैसे कर दिया ?????

----------


## comred756

कांग्रेस सरकार हर मुद्दे पर विफल रही है

----------


## comred756

बीजेपी का भी कांग्रेसिकरण हो गया है

----------


## comred756

अब तीसरे विकल्प पर देश कि निगाहें टिक गयी हैं

----------


## comred756

आप में एक कमी दिखायी दे रही है कि ये व्यक्तिवादी पार्टी बन रही है जिसमे सुधर कि आवशयकता है कोई भी व्यक्ति बड़ा नहीं होता संघटन बड़ा होता है

----------


## satya_anveshi

> जी भाई समय ही तो नहीं है हमारे पास और इनका भी लक्ष्य लोकसभा चुनावों तक ही भ्रम बना कर रखना है उसके बाद तो ये खुद अपनी पोल खोल देंगे  और यदि इस बार जनता कांग्रेस के इस बहुरूपिये के झांसे में आ गयी तो फिर पांच साल ..............................................


हा हा हा.........
पांडे भाई देखो यार अब जल्दी तो कुछ भी पता चल नहीं सकता ना... हम बस उनके वर्तमान कार्यों को देखकर कुछ अंदाज लगा सकते हैं कि आगे वे कैसा करेंगे... और जैसा आप कह रहे हो और भाजपा कहती है कि आप कांग्रेस से एक होटल के कमरे में बैठक करके सारा खेल तय कर चुकी है......... तो भैया वो नितिन जी देश को इस बात का कोई सबूत क्यों नहीं दे रहे.........जैसा कि खुद हठ लगाए रहते हैं कि आप के पास एस दीक्षित के खिलाफ सबूत है पर आप केस दर्ज नहीं कर रहे हो......... इसी तरह उनके पास भी तो आप के खिलाफ कांग्रेस से बातचीत का सबूत होगा, वो उस सबूत को सार्वजनिक कर आम आदमी पार्टी का खेल खत्म क्यों नहीं करते? इससे मोदी जी को चुनावों में कितना लाभ होगा!! और सबसे बड़ा लाभ तो जनता को होगा..... जो कि उनके अनुसार आम आदमी पार्टी द्वारा मूर्ख बनाई जा रही है....
रही बात लोकसभा तक भ्रम बनाकर रखने की......... तो भैया मुझे तो अभी आप पार्टी के काम में कोई कमी नजर नहीं आ रही है..... और हम सूत्र पर यही तो चर्चा कर रहे हैं.... यदि आपको कोई कमी मालूम हो तो बताएँ...... या तो हमें नई जानकारी मिलेगी या फिर हम आपकी गलतफहमी को दूर करेंगे...

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बीजेपी का भी कांग्रेसिकरण हो गया है


सच कहा जनाब कॉमरेड जी आपने...... यह देखिए.........
दिल्ली के सीएम उम्मीदवार डॉक्टर साब ने चुनावों से पहले चीख चीख कर कहा था हम एस दीक्षित सरकार के घोटालों की जाँच नहीं करेंगे......... http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/...w/25262248.cms

पिछले लोकसभा चुनावों में अभिनय से राजनीति में आए शत्रुघ्न सिन्हा जी और ईमानदारी की प्रतिमा नितिन गडकरी जी यह कह चुके हैं कि देश हित के लिए यदि कांग्रेस का साथ स्वीकार करना पड़े तो करेंगे......... अविश्वसनीय??
https://twitter.com/aajtak/status/408143942597615616 (आज तक के इस ट्विटर एकाउंट के आगे आपको वेरीफाइड किए जाने के बाद लगा राइट का निशान मिलेगा  मतलब यह अकाउंट फर्जी नहीं है)

और जब दिल्ली विस में अरविंद एंड पार्टी विश्वास मत लेकर आए थे तो भाजपा के डॉक्टर साब ने चालीस मिनट के अपने भाषण में यह पूछा था कि आप पार्टी ने कांग्रेस से गठबंधन क्यों किया? क्योंकि आप पार्टी ने कांग्रेस से गठबंधन किया है इसलिए हम उन्हें अपना विश्वास मत नहीं देंगे......... पर डॉक्टर साब पता नहीं क्यों भूल गए थे कि 2009 में सिक्किम के विधान सभा चुनावों से पहले विपक्ष की पार्टियों भाजपा और कांग्रेस ने सत्तारूढ़ पार्टी को हटाने के लिए आपस में समझौता करके एलायंस बनाया था......... http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/C...m/1/29230.html

पर इतना सब होने के बाद भी भाजपा में कुछ तो अलग है......... :D:

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जनाब खुजलीवाल जी नें पहले खाग्रेस और बीजेपी दोनों को भ्रष्ट कहा था <<<<<<
और अब तो ये  ये लगता है की अगर BJP गंजों को कंघे बेचती है और AAP
गंजों के हेयर कट करवा रही है और  कांग्रेस तो 
अंधों को आईने और बहरों को रेडियो बेच रही है।

यानि ये साब जनता को उल्लू बना रहें हैं जनाब <<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जनाब इस चित्र के क्या मायने निकल्र रहे हैं <<<<<
बुद्दिजीवी लोग जरूर राय दें जनाब <<<<<<<

----------


## satya_anveshi

हा हा हा......... कवि साब कमाल का फोटो ढूँढा है जी आपने......... मजा आ गया जनाब।

----------


## RaniSingh111

केजरीवाल जी की पुलिस का थाणेदार भी नही सुनता। पुलिस कमिश्नर उनका फोन नही उठाता, अब वे ग़ृह मंत्री से मिलेंगे। क्या गृह मंत्री उनके बताये थाणेदारो को सस्पेंट कर उनके विरुद्ध कार्यवाही करेंगे ? कांग्रेस का सपोर्ट ही आप पार्टी की अकाल मोत का कारण बनेगा।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> केजरीवाल जी की पुलिस का थाणेदार भी नही सुनता। पुलिस कमिश्नर उनका फोन नही उठाता, अब वे ग़ृह मंत्री से मिलेंगे। क्या गृह मंत्री उनके बताये थाणेदारो को सस्पेंट कर उनके विरुद्ध कार्यवाही करेंगे ? कांग्रेस का सपोर्ट ही आप पार्टी की अकाल मोत का कारण बनेगा।


आज ही की बात है क्या??
थोड़ा विस्तार से तो बताइए क्या हुआ?

----------


## RaniSingh111

वामपंथ दुनिया से खत्म हो चुका है बंगाल से भी, लगता है वो एंजीओ के रूप मे इखट्टा होकर दिल्ली मे आया है देखते है रंगा सिहार कब तक पहचाना नही जाता है।

----------


## RaniSingh111

> आज ही की बात है क्या??
> थोड़ा विस्तार से तो बताइए क्या हुआ?


आज कुच्छ न्यूज वेब साईटो पर खबर आई है ये वामपंथिओ का छुपा रुस्तम (केजरीवाल) अब सिन्द्धे के विरुद्ध धरने पर बेठ सकता है जिनसे सपोर्ट उनके विरुद्ध धरना।
एसे तमासे कांग्रेस ओर वामपंथ ने इतिहास मे कई बार खेले है

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> केजरीवाल जी की पुलिस का थाणेदार भी नही सुनता। पुलिस कमिश्नर उनका फोन नही उठाता, अब वे ग़ृह मंत्री से मिलेंगे। क्या गृह मंत्री उनके बताये थाणेदारो को सस्पेंट कर उनके विरुद्ध कार्यवाही करेंगे ? कांग्रेस का सपोर्ट ही आप पार्टी की अकाल मोत का कारण बनेगा।


मुझे भी ऐसा ही लगता है जनाब <<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> आज कुच्छ न्यूज वेब साईटो पर खबर आई है ये वामपंथिओ का छुपा रुस्तम (केजरीवाल) अब सिन्द्धे के विरुद्ध धरने पर बेठ सकता है जिनसे सपोर्ट उनके विरुद्ध धरना।
> एसे तमासे कांग्रेस ओर वामपंथ ने इतिहास मे कई बार खेले है


ऐसा केसे होगा भाया>>>>
एक मुखमंत्री धरने पे कोनी बैठ सकता जनाब <<<<

ऐसा होगा तो बहुत गलत हो जायेगा जनाब <<<<

----------


## RaniSingh111

> ऐसा केसे होगा भाया>>>>
> एक मुखमंत्री धरने पे कोनी बैठ सकता जनाब <<<<
> 
> ऐसा होगा तो बहुत गलत हो जायेगा जनाब <<<<


_में आदमी नही महीला हुं भाषा सुधारे शब्द सही करे_

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> हा हा हा......... कवि साब कमाल का फोटो ढूँढा है जी आपने......... मजा आ गया जनाब।


जनाब में तो फोटू अपलोड करने कि प्रेक्टिस कर रहा था >>>>
कोई मुझे बीजेपी या कांग्रेस का एजेंट न कहे <<<<  में आप का भी सपोर्टर नहीं हूँ <<<<

मैरी पार्टी इन सबसे अलग होगी बस एक बार में भी मुखमंत्री बन जाऊं<<<<<
कषम झुलेलाल कि देश का नक्शा बदल दूंगा जनाब <<<<<<<

----------


## RaniSingh111

> मुझे भी ऐसा ही लगता है जनाब <<<<<<


_सही शब्दो का उपयोग करे_

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> _में आदमी नही महीला हुं भाषा सुधारे शब्द सही करे_


ठीक है मेड्डम जी आपसे मिलकर बहुते खुशी हुई <<<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> _सही शब्दो का उपयोग करे_


Rani सिंग जी ये गलती  आगे से नहीं होगा <<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

तो रानी सिंग मेड्मड आपके विचार से अगला प्रधानमंत्री कोण बन्ने जा रहा है <<<<<<

----------


## satya_anveshi

> आज कुच्छ न्यूज वेब साईटो पर खबर आई है ये वामपंथिओ का छुपा रुस्तम (केजरीवाल) अब सिन्द्धे के विरुद्ध धरने पर बेठ सकता है जिनसे सपोर्ट उनके विरुद्ध धरना।
> एसे तमासे कांग्रेस ओर वामपंथ ने इतिहास मे कई बार खेले है


अच्छा..................
और वो पुलिस वाली खबर क्या है? कमिश्नर फोन नहीं उठाते!!

----------


## RaniSingh111

> ठीक है मेड्डम जी आपसे मिलकर बहुते खुशी हुई <<<<<<<


..................................................  .....
Good:lips:

----------


## RaniSingh111

> तो रानी सिंग मेड्मड आपके विचार से अगला प्रधानमंत्री कोण बन्ने जा रहा है <<<<<<


*ये केजरीवाल तो नही बनेगा, पूत के पांव पालने मे ही नजर आ गये .............*

----------


## RaniSingh111

> अच्छा..................
> और वो पुलिस वाली खबर क्या है? कमिश्नर फोन नहीं उठाते!!


_नेट पर बेठो खुद खोल कर पढो, केजरीवाल सोमवार से धरने पर बेठ सकता है_

----------


## satya_anveshi

> _नेट पर बेठो खुद खोल कर पढो, केजरीवाल सोमवार से धरने पर बेठ सकता है_


हम्म......... खुद ही उद्योग करता हूँ......... मदद करने वाला है ही कौन......... :(:

----------


## RaniSingh111

> हम्म......... खुद ही उद्योग करता हूँ......... मदद करने वाला है ही कौन......... :(:


शायद आपने कल की खबर भी नही पढी, कांग्रेस के एक नेता ने तो आप पार्टी के एक्सिडेंटल बच्चा कहा था क्या अपने ही एसे सहयोगीयो का सपोर्ट लेकर कोई सरकार चला सकता है लेकिन केजरीवाल जी सत्ता पाने की जल्दी बाजी कर बेठे वामपंथियो ओर सेकूलरो के हत्थे चढ गये आज तक जो भी कांग्रेस के हत्थे चढा है वो वो बेमोत मरा है। कांग्रेस चाणक्य निती की कूट नीती की मास्टर पार्टी है।

----------


## ashwanimale

मित्र: कूटिनीति धरी-२ कि धरी भी रह जाती है, नमूना यूपी में देखिये, सत्ता से दूर  हुए दशकों होने जा रहे हैं, अमेठी रायबरेली की जनता ने यदि साथ छोड़ा तो  नामलेने वाला भी न मिलेगा!

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> शायद आपने कल की खबर भी नही पढी, कांग्रेस के एक नेता ने तो आप पार्टी के एक्सिडेंटल बच्चा कहा था क्या अपने ही एसे सहयोगीयो का सपोर्ट लेकर कोई सरकार चला सकता है लेकिन केजरीवाल जी सत्ता पाने की जल्दी बाजी कर बेठे वामपंथियो ओर सेकूलरो के हत्थे चढ गये आज तक जो भी कांग्रेस के हत्थे चढा है वो वो बेमोत मरा है। कांग्रेस चाणक्य निती की कूट नीती की मास्टर पार्टी है।


अब इसके जवाब मे तो यही कह सकते हें की कुछ तो लोग कहेंगे लोगों का काम हे कहना 

जिस वक्त आप ने कॉंग्रेस का समर्थन ( जो की मांगा नहीं था )स्वीकार नहीं किया था तब ये ही " महान मीडिया "  वाले पूरे पूरे दिन आप पर सवाल खड़े कर रहे थे की क्यूँ आप पार्टी जनता के बदलाव की मांग को ठुकरा रही हे , क्यूँ ना वो बीजेपी या कॉंग्रेस किसी से हाथ मिला कर सरकार बना ले और अपने आप को प्रूव करे 

और जब समर्थन स्वीकार कर लिया तब यही " महान मीडिया " आप पर निशाना साधती हे की जैसा शक था वो ही हुआ ये आप वाले कॉंग्रेस से मिले हुए हें 

मै ये नहीं कहता की केजरीवाल दूध के धुले हें पर ये भी तो सच हे की दूध का धुला तो कोई भी नहीं 

आज का यूथ बहुत ज़्यादा जागरूक हे वो आसानी से किसी के बहकावे मे नहीं आता और ना ही 80-90 के यूथ की तरह हिंसक बदलाव मे विश्वास करता हे , वो सकारात्मक कंस्ट्रक्टिव बदलाव चाहता हे तो अगर कोई उसे बेवकूफ बनाने की कोशिश करेगा तो ओंधे मुह गिरेगा ये तय हे 

इसलिए बेहतर हे की आप को सकारात्मक सपोर्ट दिया जाये , फिर वो खुद ही प्रूव कर देंगे की वो क्या कर सकते हें और क्या नहीं

----------


## shahrukh khan1

रही बात आगामी लोक सभा चुनावों की तो उसके लिए तो फिलहाल एक ही विकल्प हे नरेंद्र मोदी 

आप को अभी कई साल लगेंगे नेशनल लेवल की पार्टी बनने और काबिलियत हासिल करने मे 

और कॉंग्रेस का तो अब दूर दूर तक कोई अस्तित्व या चांस ही नहीं

----------


## shahrukh khan1

कल सुनन्दा पुष्कर की मौत का मामला सामने आया, चलो अच्छा हुआ 

अरे जनाब उनकी मौत को अच्छा नहीं बोल रहा मै , बल्कि मुझे तो इस बात का सुकून हे अब कुछ टाइम के लिए तो टीवी पर केजरीवाल को देखने से मुक्ति मिली 

सुनन्दा जी की आत्मा को शांति मिले

----------


## satya_anveshi

हा हा हा हा.........

----------


## deshpremi

> रही बात आगामी लोक सभा चुनावों की तो उसके लिए तो फिलहाल एक ही विकल्प हे नरेंद्र मोदी 
> 
> आप को अभी कई साल लगेंगे नेशनल लेवल की पार्टी बनने और काबिलियत हासिल करने मे 
> 
> और कॉंग्रेस का तो अब दूर दूर तक कोई अस्तित्व या चांस ही नहीं


१००% सहमती है मेरी भी

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

में भी सहमत हूँ <<<<<
एक ही विकल्प <<<<<<
नरेन्द्र मोदी <<<<<

----------


## deshpremi

सोजन्य दैनिक भास्कर से :  आप समर्थकों के लिए 

नई दिल्*ली. कानून मंत्री सोमनाथ भारती और उनके समर्थकों ने बुधवार को मालवीय नगर के खिड़की एक्*सटेंशन में जब छापेमारी के दौरान यु****ा की महिला को बुरी तरह पीटा था। इतना ही नहीं, महिला को टॉयलेट तक नहीं जाने दिया और उसे सार्वजनिक तौर पर पेशाब करने के लिए मजबूर किया गया। यह आरोप पीडि़त महिला ने मीडिया से बातचीत में लगाया है। महिला ने कहा- वे मुझे मार रहे थे, हर जगह पर, एक बार तो मुझे लगा कि वे मेरी हत्*या ही कर देंगे। इसके बाद वे मुझे पुलिस के पास ले गए। पुलिस ने मेरी काफी मदद की। दूसरी ओर आम आदमी पार्टी की नेता मल्लिका साराभाई ने भी सोमनाथ भारती की ओर मारे गए छापे की कड़े शब्*दों में निंदा की। उन्*होंने कानून मंत्री भारती की कार्रवाई को नस्*लीय करार दिया है। गौरतलब है कि साराभाई इससे पहले 'आप' के वरिष्*ठ नेता कुमार विश्*वास की भी आलोचना कर चुकी हैं। 

बहरहाल, पीडि़त महिला ने मीडिया से बातचीत में बताया कि भारती और उनके साथ आई समर्थकों की भीड़ ने उनकी कैब को रोका और बाहर निकाला। इसके बाद भीड़ ने यु**** की महिला को पीटा, जिससे उसकी आंख चोट भी आई। महिला ने इस संबंध में अज्ञात लोगों के खिलाफ केस भी दर्ज कराया है, उसके वकील हरीश साल्*वी ने बताया कि महिला को जबरन ड्रग टेस्*ट के लिए ले जाया गया था। इससे पहले उसने टॉयलेट जाने के लिए कहा था, लेकिन भीड़ ने उसे जाने नहीं दिया और खुले में सबके सामने उसे पेशाब करने को मजबूर कर दिया गया। साल्*वी ने कहा कि पुलिस ने रेड करने से इनकार कर दिया था, इसलिए भारती अपने समर्थकों को साथ लेकर खुद एक्*शन में आ गए।

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

भ्रष्टाचार के विरुद्ध 
उन्होंने सोची 
कदम उठाने की 
कुछ ही दिनों में 
नौबत आ गई 
चार लोगों से 
उन्हें उठाने कि 
r.k.श्रीवास्तव

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> सोजन्य दैनिक भास्कर से :  आप समर्थकों के लिए 
> 
> नई दिल्*ली. कानून मंत्री सोमनाथ भारती और उनके समर्थकों ने बुधवार को मालवीय नगर के खिड़की एक्*सटेंशन में जब छापेमारी के दौरान यु****ा की महिला को बुरी तरह पीटा था। इतना ही नहीं, महिला को टॉयलेट तक नहीं जाने दिया और उसे सार्वजनिक तौर पर पेशाब करने के लिए मजबूर किया गया। यह आरोप पीडि़त महिला ने मीडिया से बातचीत में लगाया है। महिला ने कहा- वे मुझे मार रहे थे, हर जगह पर, एक बार तो मुझे लगा कि वे मेरी हत्*या ही कर देंगे। इसके बाद वे मुझे पुलिस के पास ले गए। पुलिस ने मेरी काफी मदद की। दूसरी ओर आम आदमी पार्टी की नेता मल्लिका साराभाई ने भी सोमनाथ भारती की ओर मारे गए छापे की कड़े शब्*दों में निंदा की। उन्*होंने कानून मंत्री भारती की कार्रवाई को नस्*लीय करार दिया है। गौरतलब है कि साराभाई इससे पहले 'आप' के वरिष्*ठ नेता कुमार विश्*वास की भी आलोचना कर चुकी हैं। 
> 
> बहरहाल, पीडि़त महिला ने मीडिया से बातचीत में बताया कि भारती और उनके साथ आई समर्थकों की भीड़ ने उनकी कैब को रोका और बाहर निकाला। इसके बाद भीड़ ने यु**** की महिला को पीटा, जिससे उसकी आंख चोट भी आई। महिला ने इस संबंध में अज्ञात लोगों के खिलाफ केस भी दर्ज कराया है, उसके वकील हरीश साल्*वी ने बताया कि महिला को जबरन ड्रग टेस्*ट के लिए ले जाया गया था। इससे पहले उसने टॉयलेट जाने के लिए कहा था, लेकिन भीड़ ने उसे जाने नहीं दिया और खुले में सबके सामने उसे पेशाब करने को मजबूर कर दिया गया। साल्*वी ने कहा कि पुलिस ने रेड करने से इनकार कर दिया था, इसलिए भारती अपने समर्थकों को साथ लेकर खुद एक्*शन में आ गए।


इस तरह तो अराजकता का माहोल हो जायेगा जनाब <<<<<<<
अगर ये घटना सत्य है तो इस घटना कि जितनी भी निन्दा कि जाये कम है जनाब <<<<<

----------


## deshpremi

> इस तरह तो अराजकता का माहोल हो जायेगा जनाब <<<<<<<
> अगर ये घटना सत्य है तो इस घटना कि जितनी भी निन्दा कि जाये कम है जनाब <<<<<


कविवर ये एक प्रसिद्ध अखबार में छपी खबर है

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

चंद सिक्कों के लिए बिक जाते हैं  लोग ,
पल भर में नए सांचे में ढल जाते हैं लोग l 
राजनीति में कोई हमेशा दुश्मन नहीं होता ,
यंहा गिरगिट की तरह बदल जाते हैं लोग ll

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> कविवर ये एक प्रसिद्ध अखबार में छपी खबर है


जी जनाब अब  अखबार वाले भी तिल का ताड़ बना देते है >>>>>>

फिर भी इसमे कुछ न कुछ सच्चाई अवश्य होगी <<<<

जो भी हो महिलाओं के साथ असभ्यता से पेश नहीं आना चाहिए था चाहे वो अपराधी ही क्यों न हो <<<<<

----------


## alymax

> हा हा हा हा.........


का हो का हाल बा बेन बाबू

----------


## satya_anveshi

> का हो का हाल बा बेन बाबू


इहां हम मजे में.........
तोहार वास्ते एको काम लाए रहे.........
अरे मार झाड़ू रे, ई विनोद बिन्निया बउराइल बा......... ;):

----------


## satya_anveshi

> सोजन्य दैनिक भास्कर से :  आप समर्थकों के लिए 
> 
> नई दिल्*ली. कानून मंत्री सोमनाथ भारती और उनके समर्थकों ने बुधवार को मालवीय नगर के खिड़की एक्*सटेंशन में जब छापेमारी के दौरान यु****ा की महिला को बुरी तरह पीटा था। इतना ही नहीं, महिला को टॉयलेट तक नहीं जाने दिया और उसे सार्वजनिक तौर पर पेशाब करने के लिए मजबूर किया गया। यह आरोप पीडि़त महिला ने मीडिया से बातचीत में लगाया है। महिला ने कहा- वे मुझे मार रहे थे, हर जगह पर, एक बार तो मुझे लगा कि वे मेरी हत्*या ही कर देंगे। इसके बाद वे मुझे पुलिस के पास ले गए। पुलिस ने मेरी काफी मदद की। दूसरी ओर आम आदमी पार्टी की नेता मल्लिका साराभाई ने भी सोमनाथ भारती की ओर मारे गए छापे की कड़े शब्*दों में निंदा की। उन्*होंने कानून मंत्री भारती की कार्रवाई को नस्*लीय करार दिया है। गौरतलब है कि साराभाई इससे पहले 'आप' के वरिष्*ठ नेता कुमार विश्*वास की भी आलोचना कर चुकी हैं। 
> 
> बहरहाल, पीडि़त महिला ने मीडिया से बातचीत में बताया कि भारती और उनके साथ आई समर्थकों की भीड़ ने उनकी कैब को रोका और बाहर निकाला। इसके बाद भीड़ ने यु**** की महिला को पीटा, जिससे उसकी आंख चोट भी आई। महिला ने इस संबंध में अज्ञात लोगों के खिलाफ केस भी दर्ज कराया है, उसके वकील हरीश साल्*वी ने बताया कि महिला को जबरन ड्रग टेस्*ट के लिए ले जाया गया था। इससे पहले उसने टॉयलेट जाने के लिए कहा था, लेकिन भीड़ ने उसे जाने नहीं दिया और खुले में सबके सामने उसे पेशाब करने को मजबूर कर दिया गया। साल्*वी ने कहा कि पुलिस ने रेड करने से इनकार कर दिया था, इसलिए भारती अपने समर्थकों को साथ लेकर खुद एक्*शन में आ गए।


न्यूज वालों में थोड़ा दिमाग भी होता तो मजा आ जाता...... खोजी पत्रकारिता तो जैसे विलुप्त प्रजातियों की श्रेणी में आ जाएगी जल्द ही... वो तो भला हो हमारे एक मित्र का जिन्होंने यह जानकारी कहीं से एकत्रित करके मुझे बताई.........

दैनिक भास्कर में प्रकाशित और अन्य सभी न्यूज चैनल्स पर दिखाई गई इस खबर को पढ़ने के बाद अपनी कोई राय सोमनाथ भारती के प्रति बनाने से पहले एक बार यहाँ भी गौर फरमाएं......... इसके बाद आप अपने विवेक से दिल्ली के कानून मंत्री को दोषी या निर्दोष ठहराने के लिए स्वतंत्र हैं......... ध्यान रहे अपने विवेक से, किसी दूसरे के नहीं......... हा हा हा



खिडली गाँव (नई दिल्ली) के लोगों ने 24 नवम्बर 2013 को नाइजीरियन नागरिकों द्वारा चलाये जा रहे सेक्स और ड्रग रेकेट के खिलाफ FIR की थी......... मगर जब पुलिस द्वारा कोई कार्यवाही नहीं की गयी तो लोग अपने जनप्रतिनिधि के पास आये उम्मीदें लेकर, और उन्हें इस बारे में चिट्ठी लिखकर जानकारी दी......... ऐसे में कोई इमानदार जनप्रतिनिधि वही करता जो दिल्ली के कानून मंत्री सोमनाथ भारती ने किया है.........

अब दिल्ली की पुलिस क्यों नहीं गई मंत्री के साथ?? पुलिस ने कहा कि हम वारंट के बिना रेड नहीं डाल सकते......... जबकि Section 42 : Narcotic Drugs and Psychotropic Substance Act, 1985
और
Section 15 : Immoral Traffic (Prevention) Act, 1956 के मुताबिक ऐसे मामले जिनमें ड्रग रेकेट की सम्भावना हो पुलिस उस जगह की घेरेबंदी करके बिना वारंट के भी छापा मार सकती है.........
दो सरकारी वेबसाइट के लिंक दे रहा हूँ, यदि किसी को इस बात पर शक हो तो पीडीएफ डाउनलोड करके खुद पढ़ भी सकता है.........
http://www.cbn.nic.in/html/ndpsact1985.pdf

http://tcw.nic.in/Acts/Immoral_Traff...ITPA)_1956.pdf
इन दो लिंक में दोनों एक्ट से संबंधित कानूनी दस्तावेज है......... (वकील मित्र कहाँ हो यार.........)
* रानी सिंह जी आप बताओ.... क्या अरविंद केजरीवाल ऐसे पुलिस वालों को निलंबित करने के लिए यदि गृह मंत्री शिंदे से बात करता है तो वो क्या गलत कर रहे हैं?? (आपने ही शायद धरने वाली पोस्ट की थी)

ये धंधे शिव मंदिर और साँई बाबा मंदिर के पास चल रहे थे... अब सवाल उठता है......... तब आम आदमी पार्टी के कार्यालय में तोड़फोड़ करने वाले हिंदू रक्षक दल के कार्यकर्ता कहाँ थे? हमारे पवित्र हिंदू मंदिर के पास ऐसे अपवित्र कार्य वो कैसे होने दे सकते हैं???

# मित्रों जिस तरह से पुलिस के साथ न चलने पर कानून मंत्री का खुद से जाकर छापा मारने के एक्शन को नेगेटिव तरीके से पेश किया गया है जबकि सच्चाई कुछ अलग है जो मैंने आपको बताई भी है......... उसे देखकर यह संदेह भी उठता ही है कि कहीं महिलाओं के साथ दुर्व्यवहार की बात झूठी तो नहीं!! जिस पुलिस ने 24 नवंबर से लेकर रेड पड़ने की तारीख तक एफआईआर पर जानबूझकर कोई कार्रवाई नहीं की क्या वो ऐसी गलतफहमी भी नहीं पैदा कर सकती??
मेरा मन तो नहीं मानता......... बाकी सच्चाई तो सामने आ ही जाएगी।
इसलिए कहता हूँ......... घटनाओं/कार्यों का फौरी विश्लेषण करके निर्णय मत कीजिए, परतों को खुल जाने के लिए समय दीजिए.........

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जानकारी बताने के लिए शुक्रिया जनाब <<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

अगर आप के मंत्री वंहा कार्यवाही नहीं करते तो शोसल मिडिया वाले कहते की आप वालो नें सुचना देने पर भी कोई कार्यवाही नहीं की

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जनाब आम आदमी के ऊपर  अजीब मुसीबत आन पडी है करेगा तो मरेगा नहीं करेगा तो भी मरेगा <<<<<<<<

----------


## satya_anveshi

और हमारे जो मित्र अरविंद केजरीवाल को घोटालों की जाँच के संबंध में अपने ही बयान का विरोधी बयान देने वाला बताते हैं...

Arvind Kejriwal
Files of the CWG Scam & DJB irregularities are being studied. Expect action shortly.
CWG और दिल्ली जल बोर्ड की फाइलें पढ़ी जा रही है। दोषियों के खिलाफ कार्रवाई जल्दी की जाएगी।
3 hours ago
29,518· Like· 4,209 Comments

----------


## satya_anveshi

> जनाब आम आदमी के ऊपर  अजीब मुसीबत आन पडी है करेगा तो मरेगा नहीं करेगा तो भी मरेगा <<<<<<<<


भाई......... ये सब अपने गर्म कोट की दोनों साइड की जेबों का भरपूर उपयोग करते हैं......... दोनों जेब में दो अलग अलग गेंद रखते हैं......... स्थिति देखकर गेंद डाल देते हैं......... यदि काम किया तो एक गेंद और यदि काम नहीं किया तो दूसरी गेंद..... बड़े गंदे किस्म के लोग हैं जी.........

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> भाई......... ये सब अपने गर्म कोट की दोनों साइड की जेबों का भरपूर उपयोग करते हैं......... दोनों जेब में दो अलग अलग गेंद रखते हैं......... स्थिति देखकर गेंद डाल देते हैं......... यदि काम किया तो एक गेंद और यदि काम नहीं किया तो दूसरी गेंद..... बड़े गंदे किस्म के लोग हैं जी.........


जी जनाब अगर ऐसा ही हाल रहा तो भविष्य में आम इमानदार आदमी राजनीति में आने से पहले हजार बार सोचेगा <<<<<


हम जेसे बुद्धू जीवी लोग ही एक नायिपहलको मजाक बना रहे हैं  ये बहुत खेदजनक है :(:वेसे एक हंसगुल्ला मेने भी बना दिया है जनाब आप अवश्य पड़े जनाब :p:<<<<<

----------


## satya_anveshi

> जी जनाब अगर ऐसा ही हाल रहा तो भविष्य में आम इमानदार आदमी राजनीति में आने से पहले हजार बार सोचेगा <<<<<
> 
> 
> हम जेसे बुद्धू जीवी लोग ही एक नायिपहलको मजाक बना रहे हैं  ये बहुत खेदजनक है :(:वेसे एक हंसगुल्ला मेने भी बना दिया है जनाब आप अवश्य पड़े जनाब :p:<<<<<


बुद्धि जीवी अपनी बुद्धि का सही उपयोग नहीं कर रहे हैं न जनाब (कुछ को छोड़कर जो आंधियों में भी दिए को बचाए रखना चाहते हैं, क्योंकि वो जानते हैं इन आंधियों को यदि पार कर लिया तो आगे ऐसी 'इन्ड्यूस्ड आंधियां' तो नहीं आएँगी.... पर यदि पार नहीं कर पाए तो आगे कोई भी दिया जलाने की नहीं सोचेगा......... तब लोग केवल सड़कों पर मोमबत्तियां जलाकर श्रद्धांजलि जुलूस में चला करेंगे.........
उन पाँच प्रतिशत लोगों को देखकर ही तो मैंने कहा था, इस देश का सबसे खतरनाक तबका वो पाँच प्रतिशत बुद्धि जीव प्रेत हैं जिनके पास माइक, मंच और कम्यूनिकेशन जैसे साधन उपलब्ध है.........)

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> बुद्धि जीवी अपनी बुद्धि का सही उपयोग नहीं कर रहे हैं न जनाब (कुछ को छोड़कर जो आंधियों में भी दिए को बचाए रखना चाहते हैं, क्योंकि वो जानते हैं इन आंधियों को यदि पार कर लिया तो आगे ऐसी 'इन्ड्यूस्ड आंधियां' तो नहीं आएँगी.... पर यदि पार नहीं कर पाए तो आगे कोई भी दिया जलाने की नहीं सोचेगा......... तब लोग केवल सड़कों पर मोमबत्तियां जलाकर श्रद्धांजलि जुलूस में चला करेंगे.........
> उन पाँच प्रतिशत लोगों को देखकर ही तो मैंने कहा था, इस देश का सबसे खतरनाक तबका वो पाँच प्रतिशत बुद्धि जीव प्रेत हैं जिनके पास माइक, मंच और कम्यूनिकेशन जैसे साधन उपलब्ध है.........)


जी जनाब आपका कहना सोलह आने सही  है और ये बुद्धि जीव प्रेत सिर्फ आलोचना करना  ही जानता है जो भी ऊपर जाता है ये उसकी टांग खीचने लग जाते हैं <<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

शब्बेखेर जनाब <<<<<<<

----------


## RaniSingh111

> न्यूज वालों में थोड़ा दिमाग भी होता तो मजा आ जाता...... खोजी पत्रकारिता तो जैसे विलुप्त प्रजातियों की श्रेणी में आ जाएगी जल्द ही... वो तो भला हो हमारे एक मित्र का जिन्होंने यह जानकारी कहीं से एकत्रित करके मुझे बताई.........
> 
> दैनिक भास्कर में प्रकाशित और अन्य सभी न्यूज चैनल्स पर दिखाई गई इस खबर को पढ़ने के बाद अपनी कोई राय सोमनाथ भारती के प्रति बनाने से पहले एक बार यहाँ भी गौर फरमाएं......... इसके बाद आप अपने विवेक से दिल्ली के कानून मंत्री को दोषी या निर्दोष ठहराने के लिए स्वतंत्र हैं......... ध्यान रहे अपने विवेक से, किसी दूसरे के नहीं......... हा हा हा
> 
> 
> 
> खिडली गाँव (नई दिल्ली) के लोगों ने 24 नवम्बर 2013 को नाइजीरियन नागरिकों द्वारा चलाये जा रहे सेक्स और ड्रग रेकेट के खिलाफ FIR की थी......... मगर जब पुलिस द्वारा कोई कार्यवाही नहीं की गयी तो लोग अपने जनप्रतिनिधि के पास आये उम्मीदें लेकर, और उन्हें इस बारे में चिट्ठी लिखकर जानकारी दी......... ऐसे में कोई इमानदार जनप्रतिनिधि वही करता जो दिल्ली के कानून मंत्री सोमनाथ भारती ने किया है.........
> 
> अब दिल्ली की पुलिस क्यों नहीं गई मंत्री के साथ?? पुलिस ने कहा कि हम वारंट के बिना रेड नहीं डाल सकते......... जबकि Section 42 : Narcotic Drugs and Psychotropic Substance Act, 1985
> ...


*अगर कोई इमानदार आदमी चोरो क सहयोग लेकर अच्छा काम करे तो भी लोग उसे चोर ही समझते है ये एक सच्चाई है केजरीवाल ने कांगेस का राजनेतिक साथ लिया है ओर छुपे हुये तोर पर वामपंथीयो का साथ लिया है इस लिये देश की बुद्धीजिवी जनता इन्हे पुर्ण इमानदार नही मान सकती। इन्हे देश के नेशलिजम संस्क़ृति ओर देश्भक्ति के साथ चलना होगा स्थानीय मुद्दो में केजरीवाल चाहे कितने ही इमानदार बने ये स्वीकार्य नही हो पायेंगे।*

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> *अगर कोई इमानदार आदमी चोरो क सहयोग लेकर अच्छा काम करे तो भी लोग उसे चोर ही समझते है ये एक सच्चाई है केजरीवाल ने कांगेस का राजनेतिक साथ लिया है ओर छुपे हुये तोर पर वामपंथीयो का साथ लिया है इस लिये देश की बुद्धीजिवी जनता इन्हे पुर्ण इमानदार नही मान सकती। इन्हे देश के नेशलिजम संस्क़ृति ओर देश्भक्ति के साथ चलना होगा स्थानीय मुद्दो में केजरीवाल चाहे कितने ही इमानदार बने ये स्वीकार्य नही हो पायेंगे।*


अमा मोहतरमा आपने तो मान ही लिया हे की केजरीवाल गलत हे , तो फिर कुछ कहने डिस्कस करने  का क्या फायेदा:94:

----------


## RaniSingh111

> अमा मोहतरमा आपने तो मान ही लिया हे की केजरीवाल गलत हे , तो फिर कुछ कहने डिस्कस करने  का क्या फायेदा:94:


*इस गलत को सुधरना पड़ेगा, वामपंथीयो ओर पाकपरस्तियो का साथ छोड़ना होगा*

----------


## satya_anveshi

शुक्रिया आपकी टिप्पणी के लिए..................
* वामपंथी कौन होते हैं और उनकी विचारधारा क्या होती है? क्या कोई बताएगा? मुझे इस बारे में जानकारी नहीं है।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

बेन जी ,तस्वीर के दूजे पहलु की  विश्लेषण करने की आपकी इस क्षमता के लिए आपको साधुवाद |

----------


## satya_anveshi

1. राणी सिंह जी... आपने कहा कि आप पार्टी ने कांग्रेस पार्टी से समर्थन लिया है इसलिए हम उन्हें माफ नहीं कर सकते...... उन्हें इसका अंजाम भुगतना ही पड़ेगा......... ठीक है, मैं भी आम आदमी पार्टी के बारे में यही समझता हूँ, ऐसे लोगों का साथ नहीं देना चाहिए।
2. कल या परसौं मैंने एक लिंक दिया था......... द इकोनॉमिक टाइम्स की वेबसाइट का था शायद......... उसमें लिखा था सन् 2009 में सिक्किम राज्य के विधानसभा चुनावों से पहले भाजपा और कांग्रेस ने जो कि उस समय विपक्ष में थे, अन्य विपक्षी दलों के साथ मिलकर सत्तारूढ़ दल के खिलाफ जीतने के उद्देश्य से आपस में समझौता करके 32 सीटों पर मिलकर चुनाव लड़ने का फैसला किया था।
इसके अतिरिक्त कुछ समय पूर्व शायद बीते नवंबर में भाजपा के शत्रुघ्न सिन्हा जी ने और एक टीवी चैनल पर साक्षात्कार में पूर्व अध्यक्ष नितिन जी ने कहा था कि देशहित के लिए हम कांग्रेस के सहयोग के लिए भी तैयार हैं......... (इसका भी लिंक मैंने दिया था)
3. कांग्रेस खुद कांग्रेस है ही.........

अब मैं थोड़ा असमंजस में हूँ कि लोकसभा चुनाव में वोट किसे दूँ?? जो तीन पार्टियाँ लोकसभा चुनावों में सबसे बड़ी पार्टी दिखाई दे रही थी उनमें से एक तो कांग्रेस है ही और दूसरी दोनों कांग्रेस का समर्थन लेने वाली पार्टियाँ है......... ऐसे में इन्हें तो वोट दे नहीं सकते......... तो मैं क्या सोच रहा था इस बार तीसरे मोर्चे का ख्वाब देख रहे मुलायम या मायावती को वोट दे आते हैं.... क्योंकि बाकी तो ये ही बचते हैं..... इस पर आपकी राय चाहिए.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन जी ,तस्वीर के दूजे पहलु की  विश्लेषण करने की आपकी इस क्षमता के लिए आपको साधुवाद |


अरे इसमें कोई भेद नहीं... मैंने उल्टा चश्मा लगाया हुआ है....... :D:

----------


## logical indian

> न्यूज वालों में थोड़ा दिमाग भी होता तो मजा आ जाता...... खोजी पत्रकारिता तो जैसे विलुप्त प्रजातियों की श्रेणी में आ जाएगी जल्द ही... वो तो भला हो हमारे एक मित्र का जिन्होंने यह जानकारी कहीं से एकत्रित करके मुझे बताई.........
> 
> दैनिक भास्कर में प्रकाशित और अन्य सभी न्यूज चैनल्स पर दिखाई गई इस खबर को पढ़ने के बाद अपनी कोई राय सोमनाथ भारती के प्रति बनाने से पहले एक बार यहाँ भी गौर फरमाएं......... इसके बाद आप अपने विवेक से दिल्ली के कानून मंत्री को दोषी या निर्दोष ठहराने के लिए स्वतंत्र हैं......... ध्यान रहे अपने विवेक से, किसी दूसरे के नहीं......... हा हा हा
> 
> 
> 
> खिडली गाँव (नई दिल्ली) के लोगों ने 24 नवम्बर 2013 को नाइजीरियन नागरिकों द्वारा चलाये जा रहे सेक्स और ड्रग रेकेट के खिलाफ FIR की थी......... मगर जब पुलिस द्वारा कोई कार्यवाही नहीं की गयी तो लोग अपने जनप्रतिनिधि के पास आये उम्मीदें लेकर, और उन्हें इस बारे में चिट्ठी लिखकर जानकारी दी......... ऐसे में कोई इमानदार जनप्रतिनिधि वही करता जो दिल्ली के कानून मंत्री सोमनाथ भारती ने किया है.........
> 
> अब दिल्ली की पुलिस क्यों नहीं गई मंत्री के साथ?? पुलिस ने कहा कि हम वारंट के बिना रेड नहीं डाल सकते......... जबकि Section 42 : Narcotic Drugs and Psychotropic Substance Act, 1985
> ...


हो हो हो जनाब >>>> आपका धन्यवाद जनाब की आपने हमारा नाम किसी को नहीं बताया >>>> मेंने आपसे यही तो कहा था जनाब की जानकारी तो में दे दूँगा पर आप किसी को मेरा नाम मत बताना >>>> और जनाब आप तो सच मे अपनी बात के पके निकले जनाब >>>>> हो हो हो जनाब >>> में आगे भी आपको ऐसी कोई बात बताऊ तो आप फिर मेरा नाम मत बताना किसी को जनाब >>>>
हो हो हो <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## satya_anveshi

> हो हो हो जनाब >>>> आपका धन्यवाद जनाब की आपने हमारा नाम किसी को नहीं बताया >>>> मेंने आपसे यही तो कहा था जनाब की जानकारी तो में दे दूँगा पर आप किसी को मेरा नाम मत बताना >>>> और जनाब आप तो सच मे अपनी बात के पके निकले जनाब >>>>> हो हो हो जनाब >>> में आगे भी आपको ऐसी कोई बात बताऊ तो आप फिर मेरा नाम मत बताना किसी को जनाब >>>>
> हो हो हो <<<<<<<<<<<<


मान्यवर मैंने तो आपका नाम किसी को नहीं बताया पर फिर भी सभी को पता तो चल ही गया है कि आप ही वो खास आदमी हो जिसने यह जानकारी मुझे दी......... अब लोगों के कैसे पता चला यह आप ही पता करो......... हा हा हा

----------


## biji pande

आप ' विदेशी छात्रा से बत्तमीजी कर देश की इज्जत को विदेश में उछालते है ,

' आप ' गुंडागर्दी की हदें पार करते हुए एक मंत्री की गरिमा को तार तार करते हुए किसी विदेशी छात्रा के घर में आधी रात में अपने ' गुंडों ' और मीडिया कैमरे के साथ घुसते है ,

' आप ' या आपके साथी अकारण उस छात्रा के साथ बत्तमीजी करते है , मारपीट करते है ,
' आप ' उस महिला पर नस्ल भेदी टिपण्णी करते है , दरवाजा न खोलने पर गोली मारने की धमकी देते है ....!!

' आप ' उसी विदेशी छात्रा को जबरन खुले में कार के पीछे ले जा कर सबके सामने बाथरूम कराके मूत्र का सेम्पिल लेते है , और

टेस्टिंग होने पर उस सेम्पिल में किसी प्रकार की नशा या शराब नहीं मिलती है , तब आप को शर्म भी नहीं आती ....!!

देवयानी के खिलाफ अत्याचार होने पर हमारे देश में एक भावनात्मक उबाला और क्रोध आया था , क्या अब कोई विदेशी हमारे यहाँ पढ़ने आयेंगे ,

और सबसे बड़ी बात कि जो हमारी देश की बहिने विदेशों में पढ़ रही है , कल के दिन उनको कोई सामूहिक रूप से वैश्या बोलेगा तब तब ' आप ' जिम्मेदार होंगे , या जिम्मेदारी लेंगे , ...!!

दिल्ली ' आप ' सरकार के के ' कानून मंत्री सोमनाथ भारती अगर जरा भी शर्म अब बांकी है तो चुल्लू भर डूब के मर जा ....!!
और वो सब भी ढोंग करना बंद कर दें जो अनशन करने वाले है , जेल भेजो इस गंवार ' कानून मंत्री ' को जिसको न कानून का ज्ञान है , न एक स्त्री की मर्यादा का .....!

----------


## biji pande

कल तक दोगले कहते थे की फलाना दागी मंत्रीमंडल में क्यों है ? फलाना के उपर केस दर्ज हो गया तो तो उसे तुरंत पद छोड़ना चाहिए..
दिल्ली के कानूनमंत्री सोमनाथ भारती के उपर आठ विभिन धाराओ में केस दर्ज हुआ है .. और ये केस अदालत के आदेश पर दर्ज हुआ है ..

आज संजय सिंह ने कहा की सिर्फ केस दर्ज होने से कोई अपराधी साबित नही होता इसलिए सोमनाथ भारती जी इस्थिपा नही देंगे |

"आप" इतने कमीने, नीच और दोगले होंगे....सोचा न था

नोट "आप" से मेरा मतलब आप से है... आप से नही

----------


## biji pande

आज तक के सहयोग से झाडू वालों का एक और ड्रामा |
खबर चलवा दी है कि कजरी का अपहरण हो सकता है |
दिल्ली में सरकार के स्थान पर नौटंकी कम्पनी चल रही है |

इन गधों से कोई ये पूछे कि केजरीवाल का अपहरण कौन करेगा ?
आतंकवादी करेंगे नहीं क्योंकि इसकी पार्टी कश्मीर को तश्तरी में पाकिस्तान को पेश करने का प्रस्ताव दे चुकी है |

नक्सलवादी भी नहीं करेंगे क्योंकि इसकी पार्टी का आधार ही नक्सलवाद पर टिका है ?
लिट्टे का भी अस्तित्व ही समाप्त हो चुका है |

आप खुद सोचिये इस चलती फिरती खांसी की दुकान का अपहरण कोई क्यों करेगा ?

----------


## biji pande

वो रस्सी आज भी संग्रहालय में है.......... जिससे गाँधी बकरी बाँधा करते
थे ...
किन्तु---. वो रस्सी कहा है..... जिस पे भगत सिंह सुखदेव, राजगुरु हंस के
झूले थे ???
"हालात.ए.मुल्क देख के........ रोया न गया..
कोशिश तो की पर मुँह ढक के सोया ना गया...!!!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

> आप ' विदेशी छात्रा से बत्तमीजी कर देश की इज्जत को विदेश में उछालते है ,
> 
> ' आप ' गुंडागर्दी की हदें पार करते हुए एक मंत्री की गरिमा को तार तार करते हुए किसी विदेशी छात्रा के घर में आधी रात में अपने ' गुंडों ' और मीडिया कैमरे के साथ घुसते है ,
> 
> ' आप ' या आपके साथी अकारण उस छात्रा के साथ बत्तमीजी करते है , मारपीट करते है ,
> ' आप ' उस महिला पर नस्ल भेदी टिपण्णी करते है , दरवाजा न खोलने पर गोली मारने की धमकी देते है ....!!
> 
> ' आप ' उसी विदेशी छात्रा को जबरन खुले में कार के पीछे ले जा कर सबके सामने बाथरूम कराके मूत्र का सेम्पिल लेते है , और
> 
> ...


हाँ पांडे जी......... यह बात अगर हुई तो गलत हुई......... कानून की किताब भी कहती है चाहे सौ अपराधी छूट जाएँ पर एक बेगुनाह को सजा नहीं मिलनी चाहिए......... साथ ही कानून की किताब में यह भी लिक्खा है..... जब तक कोर्ट में आरोप साबित न हो जाएँ तब तक कृपया किसी को अपराधी की उपाधि से न नवाजें...

----------


## satya_anveshi

> कल तक दोगले कहते थे की फलाना दागी मंत्रीमंडल में क्यों है ? फलाना के उपर केस दर्ज हो गया तो तो उसे तुरंत पद छोड़ना चाहिए..
> दिल्ली के कानूनमंत्री सोमनाथ भारती के उपर आठ विभिन धाराओ में केस दर्ज हुआ है .. और ये केस अदालत के आदेश पर दर्ज हुआ है ..
> 
> आज संजय सिंह ने कहा की सिर्फ केस दर्ज होने से कोई अपराधी साबित नही होता इसलिए सोमनाथ भारती जी इस्थिपा नही देंगे |
> 
> "आप" इतने कमीने, नीच और दोगले होंगे....सोचा न था
> 
> नोट "आप" से मेरा मतलब आप से है... आप से नही


आसमान से आया परिंदा प्यार का सबक सिखलाने.........
पांडे जी कोर्ट के आदेश पर मालवीय नगर पुलिस ने जो केस दर्ज किया है वो 'अज्ञात' लोगों के खिलाफ है.........
आपने कहाँ पढ़ लिया सोमनाथ भारती का नाम?? कहीं फेसबुक पर तो नहीं......... हा हा हा

----------


## satya_anveshi

> by the way un cases aur in cases mein farq hota h . ye us tarah k kes nahi jo modi gadkari mulayam jaison par chal rahe hn .corruption massacre gundagardi type


ओए ममी जी कमाल कर दिया......... आपने तो मिसाल के तौर पर भी किसी कांग्रेसी नेता का नाम नहीं लिया......... :p:

----------


## satya_anveshi

> ye jo modi supporters hote hn inka sachayi se koi lena dena nahi hota . ye aise suni sunayi baton se logon k behkaawe mein aake rumors failaane mein kaam aate hn


मोदी सपोर्टर्स की बात नहीं है कौर जी......... जो किसी पर भी अपना विश्वास कर लेते हैं, बिना सोचे समझे... वो यदि उस बात को अपने तक सीमित रखे तो ठीक है चलो कोई नहीं, केवल उसका व्यक्तिगत नुकसान होगा.... पर यदि लोगों को भी बताता है तो फिर ऐसे मानव को बाद में शर्मिंदगी ही उठानी पड़ती है।

----------


## biji pande

> आसमान से आया परिंदा प्यार का सबक सिखलाने.........
> पांडे जी कोर्ट के आदेश पर मालवीय नगर पुलिस ने जो केस दर्ज किया है वो 'अज्ञात' लोगों के खिलाफ है.........
> आपने कहाँ पढ़ लिया सोमनाथ भारती का नाम?? कहीं फेसबुक पर तो नहीं......... हा हा हा


लगता है आप पूरी तरह से  ठान कर बैठे हैं की  आप के खिलाफ  कोई बात नहीं मानेंगे 

http://zeenews.india.com/news/delhi/...ic_905018.html





http://www.firstpost.com/politics/de...t-1347673.html

In further signs of trouble for controversial Delhi law minister Somnath Bharti, a Saket court has ordered the Delhi police to file an FIR against him, based on the complaints by two U****an women. The women have alleged they had been manhandled by a mob led by Bharti, who led a midnight 'raid' against 'drugs and prostitution' in Khirki village of his constituency of Malviya Nagar. The court passed the order under section 156 (3) of the Criminal Procedure Code, which gives a magistrate the right to to order registration of a criminal offence.

Read more at: http://www.firstpost.com/politics/de...ce=ref_article

----------


## biji pande

> by the way un cases aur in cases mein farq hota h . ye us tarah k kes nahi jo modi gadkari mulayam jaison par chal rahe hn .corruption massacre gundagardi type




जी बहन जी ये गुंडागर्दी नहीं तो क्या था ?

----------


## biji pande

> ye jo modi supporters hote hn inka sachayi se koi lena dena nahi hota . ye aise suni sunayi baton se logon k behkaawe mein aake rumors failaane mein kaam aate hn



बहन जी सच्चाई से तो आपका कोई वास्ता नहीं मै किसी का सपोर्टर नहीं हूँ पर किसी का अंधा भक्त भी नहीं हूँ

----------


## biji pande

> wise speaks becoz they hv something to say .bjp speaks becpz they have to SAY something ...



जी बातों से तो आप कांग्रेस की भक्त लग रही हैं

----------


## biji pande

> हाँ पांडे जी......... यह बात अगर हुई तो गलत हुई......... कानून की किताब भी कहती है चाहे सौ अपराधी छूट जाएँ पर एक बेगुनाह को सजा नहीं मिलनी चाहिए......... साथ ही कानून की किताब में यह भी लिक्खा है..... जब तक कोर्ट में आरोप साबित न हो जाएँ तब तक कृपया किसी को अपराधी की उपाधि से न नवाजें...


सच कहा बड़े भाई पर ये लोग जो मोदी को हत्यारा और न जाने क्या क्या कहते हैं उस बारे  में आप के क्या विचार हैं

----------


## biji pande

> wise speaks becoz they hv something to say .bjp speaks becpz they have to SAY something ...




बात तो आपकी सही है बस जहाँ bjp लिखा है वहां राहुल गाँधी लिख दो बकवास करने में माहिर है वो

----------


## biji pande

> he is the only one jisse ummeeed lagayi ja sakti h .aap apni ankhon se parda hata k soch k dekhna kabhi .




सच कहा आप जैसों को अपनी तरह के लोगों से ही उम्मीद हो सकती है

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> जी बहन जी ये गुंडागर्दी नहीं तो क्या था ?


सच कहा आपने , ये तो सरासर गुंडागर्दी हे पर इस वाकये के बाद एक प्रैस कोंफेरेंस मे भारती जी ने कहा था की दिल्ली पुलिस ने एक्शन नहीं लिया तब मजबुर हो कर उन्हें खुद जाना पड़ा और फिर जो भी हुआ उसके लिए भीड़ ज़िम्मेवार हे 

हो सकता हे जैसा आप कह रहे हें की वो विदेशी महिलाएं बेकसूर थीं सच हो , पर ये भी तो सोचिए की अगर ये झूठ होता तो ये " महान मीडिया " हाथ मे माइक लिए भारती और केजरीवाल से पूछ रहा होता की कोई त्वरित एक्शन क्यूँ नहीं लिया गया

----------


## biji pande

> सच कहा आपने , ये तो सरासर गुंडागर्दी हे पर इस वाकये के बाद एक प्रैस कोंफेरेंस मे भारती जी ने कहा था की दिल्ली पुलिस ने एक्शन नहीं लिया तब मजबुर हो कर उन्हें खुद जाना पड़ा और फिर जो भी हुआ उसके लिए भीड़ ज़िम्मेवार हे 
> 
> हो सकता हे जैसा आप कह रहे हें की वो विदेशी महिलाएं बेकसूर थीं सच हो , पर ये भी तो सोचिए की अगर ये झूठ होता तो ये " महान मीडिया " हाथ मे माइक लिए भारती और केजरीवाल से पूछ रहा होता की कोई त्वरित एक्शन क्यूँ नहीं लिया गया


पहले ये बताइये की मीडिया को वहाँ साथ लेकर कौन गया ?ये सारे बरसाती मेढक खुद हमेशा लाईट में रहने के लिए मीडिया को साथ लेकर चलते हैं . और पुलिस ने एक्सन क्यूँ नहीं लिया आप मंत्री है और 

पुलिस वाले आप की बात नहीं मानते क्यूँ? -- क्यूंकि उन्हें कानून के खिलाफ काम करने को कहा जाएगा तो वो क्यूँ मानेंगे ?

और ऊपर बेन जी ने इसी गुंडे के समर्थन में कहा की जब तक कोई गुनाहगार साबित न हो जाये तब तक वो बेगुनाह है तो क्या इस महिला के ऊपर ये नियम नहीं लागू होता केवल आम आदमी पार्टी के गुंडे और आतंक्व्वादी ही इसका फायदा ले  सकते हैं .

और हर जुर्म के लिए कानून बना है जिसका की एक प्रोसीजर है  पर ये बरसाती  मेंढक जो स्वयंभू हैं केवल खबरों में  रहने के लिए कुछ भी  कर सकते हैं 

केजरीवाल खांस सकते हैं 

प्रशांत भूषण कश्मीर पाकिस्तान को  दे सकते हैं 

और कुमार बकवास तो .............................................

----------


## biji pande

> mazedaar baat to ye h ki vodeshon mein bharat ki izzat ka hawala dene wale log videshi cheejon aur logon k sabse jyada khilaaf h . hahaha khud


 

दादी जी मै आपके ज्ञान के आगे नत मस्तक हूँ क्योंकि बेवकूफों ..................................................  .

----------


## biji pande

आपियों और दिल्ली वालों के पसंदीदा श्रीमान खुजलीवाल का नया खेल;
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
"आओ धरना धरना खेलें"...
.
.
हाहाहाहा..क्या कमाल का जोकर सीएम पाया है दिल्ली वालों ने..क्या कभी सुना है कि किसी राज्य का सीएम अपनी ही पुलिस के खिलाफ सख्त कदम उठाने के बजाय उनसे धरना धरना खेलने की इजाजत माँगे..पता नहीं मंगल ग्रह से तो नहीं आया है ये कहीं ??

----------


## satya_anveshi

> लगता है आप पूरी तरह से  ठान कर बैठे हैं की  आप के खिलाफ  कोई बात नहीं मानेंगे 
> 
> http://zeenews.india.com/news/delhi/...ic_905018.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/politics/de...t-1347673.html
> ...


अरे भाई मैं कौन होता हूँ आप का बचाव करने वाला? मैं तो बस वो बोला पांडे जी जो टीवी पर देखा था और जो सच है......... अभी भी कई न्यूज साइट पर अज्ञात लोगों के खिलाफ रिपोर्ट का लिखा हुआ दिखा सकता हूँ.........
अभी तो आजतक पर देखिए......... इस मामले में लड़कियों की शिकायत के बाद दिल्ली की एक अदालत ने कानून मंत्री पर मामला दर्ज करने का आदेश दिया है. इसके बाद मालवीय नगर थाने में कई धाराओं में अज्ञात लोगों के खिलाफ केस दर्ज किया गया है. एफआईआर में सोमनाथ भारती का नाम शामिल नहीं है. http://aajtak.intoday.in/story/court...-1-752580.html
जी न्यूज पर भी.........
मिडनाइट रेड : सोमनाथ भारती नहीं, अज्ञात के खिलाफ FIR दर्ज हुआ
जज ने पुलिस को कहा था उन महिलाओं को वीडियो दिखाकर अपराधियों की पहचान करने के लिए.... तो बिना पहचान किए किसी के खिलाफ मुकदमा कैसे दाखिल हो सकता है? इसलिए अज्ञात के खिलाफ केस दर्ज किया गया है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> oye mummy hogi teri maa . haha mazaak kiya ben ji .
> sach kahun to main baaki sabhi parties par congress ko tarjeeh deti hun . my vote for congress .so thats why .


हु हु हा हा हा......... ठीक है जी.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

> सच कहा बड़े भाई पर ये लोग जो मोदी को हत्यारा और न जाने क्या क्या कहते हैं उस बारे  में आप के क्या विचार हैं


दो दो जाँच तो कह चुकी है कि मोदी जी का कोई हाथ उस घटना में नहीं था..... फिर जो सरकारी अफसर मोदी जी को झूठा बता रहा था एसआईटी की जाँच में वो खुद झूठा निकला.... अब एसआईटी और हाईकोर्ट के आगे मैं क्या बोलूँ?

----------


## satya_anveshi

> आपियों और दिल्ली वालों के पसंदीदा श्रीमान खुजलीवाल का नया खेल;
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> "आओ धरना धरना खेलें"...
> ...


धरना क्यों दे रहे हैं? क्योंकि गृह मंत्रालय कोई बात नहीं मान रहा......... इन्होंने कहा दोषियों को निलंबित कर दो उन्होंने कहा नहीं करेंगे......... उन्होंने कहा हम जाँच करेंगे.... इन्होंने कहा ठीक है जी आप जाँच कर दो..... लेकिन इन पुलिस वालों का तबादला तो कर दो क्योंकि इनके रहते हुए जाँच कैसे सही होगी? उन्होंने तबादले से भी मना कर दिया.........

----------


## jaggajat

धारा ३५६ के तहत दिल्ली की विधान सभा को भंग कर देना चाहिए और संविधान में संशोधन कर दिल्ली को फिर से केंद्रीय शाषित प्रदेश बना देना चाहिए| एक क्षेत्र में दो सरकार नहीं चल सकती| दिल्ली की पुलिस तो राष्ट्रीय यानि केंद्रीय सरकार के अधी​न ही रहेगी| ऐसे में दिल्ली में अन्य पार्टी की सरकार आई तो उसकी खेर नहीं यानि पुलिस उसकी राग बिगाड़ेगी| दिल्ली में आप-सरकार वालो का काम जन सुविधाये देना है क़ानून व्यवस्था का काम केंद्रीय सरकार का है तो ये आप वाले खामखा पंगा ले रहे है जो काम इनका है ही नहीं उसमे क्यों हाथ डाल रहे है| सब जानते है दिल्ली देश की राजधानी है तो वहा की क़ानून व्यवस्था तो केंद्रीय सरकार के हाथ में ही रहनी है राज्य को नहीं सोपी जा सकती, रही बात किसी मा म ले में रपट दर्ज करवाने कि तो वह पुलिस नहीं करती है तो सीधा कोर्ट में इस्तगाशा भी दिया जा सकता है| केजरीवाल जी को अब पुरानी हरकते छोड़कर दिल्ली के लोगो को जादा से जादा जन सुविधाये जुटाने पर ध्यान देना चाहिए| इस मेट्रो सीटी की गरीब जनता को सही चिकित्सा, स्वास्थ्य, व शिक्षा आदि की व्यवस्था पर ध्यान देना चाहिए| अपराध नियंतरण व क़ानून व्यवस्था का काम जब केंद्रीय गृह मंत्रालय के पास है तो इन्हे उसमे पंगेबाजी नहीं करनी चाहिए|

----------


## jaggajat

> धरना क्यों दे रहे हैं? क्योंकि गृह मंत्रालय कोई बात नहीं मान रहा......... इन्होंने कहा दोषियों को निलंबित कर दो उन्होंने कहा नहीं करेंगे......... उन्होंने कहा हम जाँच करेंगे.... इन्होंने कहा ठीक है जी आप जाँच कर दो..... लेकिन इन पुलिस वालों का तबादला तो कर दो क्योंकि इनके रहते हुए जाँच कैसे सही होगी? उन्होंने तबादले से भी मना कर दिया.........


_केजरीवाल जी को अपना काम करना चाहिये दिल्ली मे अपराध नियंतरण ओर कानून व्यवस्था का काम केन्द्रिय गृह मंत्रालय का है उसमे जबरदस्ती की पंगे बाजी मुख्यमंत्री को नही करनी चाहिये यदि किसी मामले में पुलिस अफ आई आर दर्ज नही करती है तो सम्बन्धित या केजरीवाल के मंन्त्री सीधे कोर्ट में इस्तागासा दे सकते है इस काम के लिये आप वाले के पास बहुत से वकील पार्टी मे ही पदाधिकारी बने बैठे है। केजरीवाल् यानि सीएम ही धरने देगा तो राजधानी की कानून व्यवस्था ओर जादा बिगडेगी केन्द्र सरकार ही नही कोर्ट तक को केजरीवाल-सरकार के विरुद्ध कदम उठाने का बाहना मिल जायेगा।_

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

किसी मुख्यमंत्री का धरना/आन्दोलन जेसा कार्य करना एक अदूरदर्शी कदम हैं इससे ये भी जाहिर करता है कि वो एक अच्छा का प्रशासक नहीं है फिर चाहे उसका कोई भी वाजिब कारण हो !!! 
केजरीवाल जी और आप  पार्टी को ये समझ जाना चाहियें कि उनको जितना भी मिला है उतने से ही धरातल पर अच्छा कार्य करना है यहाँ कोई शार्ट कट नहीं है भारत में जहाँ विभिन्न भाषाई संस्कृतियों/विचारधारा/भोगोलिक/सामजिक विभिन्नताये हैं वहा सिर्फ भ्रष्टाचार और वंशवाद के आधार पर ही आपको लोकसभा में  272 सीट तो मिलने से रही !! 
शोसल मिडिया और अन्ना आन्दोलन एक  चीज है राजनीति दूसरी चीज !!!और यदि आप  राजनीति में आये हो आपको ये पता होना चाहियें कि यंहा चीजे रातो रात नहीं बदल सकती!!! आपको दूरगामी सोच लेकर कार्य करना होगा और साथ अपने अधिक से अधिक ईमानदार ओर कर्मठ लोगों को भी जोड़ना होगा   !!!! नहीं तो जिस पार्टी को हम बबंडर समझ रहे है वो एक बुलबुले के समान फुस्स हो जाएगी !!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

> धारा ३५६ के तहत दिल्ली की विधान सभा को भंग कर देना चाहिए और संविधान में संशोधन कर दिल्ली को फिर से केंद्रीय शाषित प्रदेश बना देना चाहिए| एक क्षेत्र में दो सरकार नहीं चल सकती| दिल्ली की पुलिस तो राष्ट्रीय यानि केंद्रीय सरकार के अधी​न ही रहेगी| ऐसे में दिल्ली में अन्य पार्टी की सरकार आई तो उसकी खेर नहीं यानि पुलिस उसकी राग बिगाड़ेगी| दिल्ली में आप-सरकार वालो का काम जन सुविधाये देना है क़ानून व्यवस्था का काम केंद्रीय सरकार का है तो ये आप वाले खामखा पंगा ले रहे है जो काम इनका है ही नहीं उसमे क्यों हाथ डाल रहे है| सब जानते है दिल्ली देश की राजधानी है तो वहा की क़ानून व्यवस्था तो केंद्रीय सरकार के हाथ में ही रहनी है राज्य को नहीं सोपी जा सकती, रही बात किसी मा म ले में रपट दर्ज करवाने कि तो वह पुलिस नहीं करती है तो सीधा कोर्ट में इस्तगाशा भी दिया जा सकता है| केजरीवाल जी को अब पुरानी हरकते छोड़कर दिल्ली के लोगो को जादा से जादा जन सुविधाये जुटाने पर ध्यान देना चाहिए| इस मेट्रो सीटी की गरीब जनता को सही चिकित्सा, स्वास्थ्य, व शिक्षा आदि की व्यवस्था पर ध्यान देना चाहिए| अपराध नियंतरण व क़ानून व्यवस्था का काम जब केंद्रीय गृह मंत्रालय के पास है तो इन्हे उसमे पंगेबाजी नहीं करनी चाहिए|


कोई यह बता सकता है, आखिर क्यों दिल्ली पुलिस केंद्र सरकार के अधीन है? मतलब इससे क्या लाभ है?
* जब अरविंद जी दिल्ली को पूर्ण राज्य का दर्जा देने की बात कह रहे हैं और सभी पार्टियाँ इसके साथ भी है..... इसके अलावा दिल्ली के पास काफी चीजें ऐसी है जो किसी राज्य के पास होती है; मसलन कि अपना हाईकोर्ट, अपनी विधानसभा आदि आदि.....
जब सभी राजनीतिक दल दिल्ली को पूर्ण राज्य बनाने के लिए सहमत हैं जिनमे की केंद्र में सत्ताधीश कांग्रेस भी शामिल है..... यानी कि हम मानकर चलें कि दिल्ली जल्द ही पूर्ण राज्य बन जाएगा......... तो फिर इन्हें आज ही दिल्ली पुलिस दिल्ली सरकार के अधीन कर देने में क्या दिक्कत हो सकती है?
और दिल्ली सरकार ने तो यह भी नहीं कहा कि दिल्ली पुलिस हमारे हवाले कर दो, उन्होंने तो यह कहा कि दो तीन अधिकारियों को हटा दो.... और हटाओ नहीं तो चलो ट्रांसफर कर दो..... पर इसे मानने को भी कोई तैयार नहीं......... उल्टा कहते हैं पद की गरिमा का खयाल रखो......... अरे भाई मुख्यमंत्री जनता की समस्या का समाधान करे या फिर अपनी गरिमा को बचाने के लिए एस दीक्षित जी की तरह चुपचाप बैठा रहे... दिल्ली पुलिस वाले ऑटो वालों से और ठेले वालों से पैसे लेते हैं; अरे भैया किस बात के?? उनको पूछने वाला कौन है? देश के गृह मंत्री जी तो निश्चित ही नहीं जाएँगे और राज्य के मंत्री जी को यह अधिकार देने को वो तैयार नहीं..... तभी तो मंत्री महोदय पुलिस की लाठियाँ खाकर आज अस्पताल में पड़े हैं.... सोमनाथ भारती ने ठीक ही कहा था.....वी आर द पीपल हू गेट बीटन, वी आर नॉट हू बीट....

----------


## satya_anveshi

> _केजरीवाल जी को अपना काम करना चाहिये दिल्ली मे अपराध नियंतरण ओर कानून व्यवस्था का काम केन्द्रिय गृह मंत्रालय का है उसमे जबरदस्ती की पंगे बाजी मुख्यमंत्री को नही करनी चाहिये यदि किसी मामले में पुलिस अफ आई आर दर्ज नही करती है तो सम्बन्धित या केजरीवाल के मंन्त्री सीधे कोर्ट में इस्तागासा दे सकते है इस काम के लिये आप वाले के पास बहुत से वकील पार्टी मे ही पदाधिकारी बने बैठे है। केजरीवाल् यानि सीएम ही धरने देगा तो राजधानी की कानून व्यवस्था ओर जादा बिगडेगी केन्द्र सरकार ही नही कोर्ट तक को केजरीवाल-सरकार के विरुद्ध कदम उठाने का बाहना मिल जायेगा।_


मध्यप्रदेश के मुख्यमंत्री जी भी धरने पर बैठे थे... पुलिस थाने में......

----------


## biji pande

> धरना क्यों दे रहे हैं? क्योंकि गृह मंत्रालय कोई बात नहीं मान रहा......... इन्होंने कहा दोषियों को निलंबित कर दो उन्होंने कहा नहीं करेंगे......... उन्होंने कहा हम जाँच करेंगे.... इन्होंने कहा ठीक है जी आप जाँच कर दो..... लेकिन इन पुलिस वालों का तबादला तो कर दो क्योंकि इनके रहते हुए जाँच कैसे सही होगी? उन्होंने तबादले से भी मना कर दिया.........


बड़े भाई अब आप अपनी ही कही बात का विरोध कर रहे हैं क्या उन पुलिस वालों के खिलाफ दोष साबित हुआ ? उन्हें  जांच से पहले निलंबन क्यों ?

ये जो कहें वो ही सच माना जाए इन्हें इश्वर ने इमानदारी  का प्रमाणपत्र देकर भेजा है बाकी  पूरी दुनिया झूठी है  ये अगर क़ानून तोड़े तो  कोई बात नहीं बाकियों को सजा मिलनी चाहिए पर ये तो  स्वयं घोषित इमानदार है इनके गुंडे चाहे जो करे उन्हें पूरी छुट है पूरी दिल्ली की जनता इनके धरने की वजह से परेशान है पर इन्हें कहाँ फिक्र है

----------


## biji pande

> कोई यह बता सकता है, आखिर क्यों दिल्ली पुलिस केंद्र सरकार के अधीन है? मतलब इससे क्या लाभ है?
> * जब अरविंद जी दिल्ली को पूर्ण राज्य का दर्जा देने की बात कह रहे हैं और सभी पार्टियाँ इसके साथ भी है..... इसके अलावा दिल्ली के पास काफी चीजें ऐसी है जो किसी राज्य के पास होती है; मसलन कि अपना हाईकोर्ट, अपनी विधानसभा आदि आदि.....
> जब सभी राजनीतिक दल दिल्ली को पूर्ण राज्य बनाने के लिए सहमत हैं जिनमे की केंद्र में सत्ताधीश कांग्रेस भी शामिल है..... यानी कि हम मानकर चलें कि दिल्ली जल्द ही पूर्ण राज्य बन जाएगा......... तो फिर इन्हें आज ही दिल्ली पुलिस दिल्ली सरकार के अधीन कर देने में क्या दिक्कत हो सकती है?
> और दिल्ली सरकार ने तो यह भी नहीं कहा कि दिल्ली पुलिस हमारे हवाले कर दो, उन्होंने तो यह कहा कि दो तीन अधिकारियों को हटा दो.... और हटाओ नहीं तो चलो ट्रांसफर कर दो..... पर इसे मानने को भी कोई तैयार नहीं......... उल्टा कहते हैं पद की गरिमा का खयाल रखो......... अरे भाई मुख्यमंत्री जनता की समस्या का समाधान करे या फिर अपनी गरिमा को बचाने के लिए एस दीक्षित जी की तरह चुपचाप बैठा रहे... दिल्ली पुलिस वाले ऑटो वालों से और ठेले वालों से पैसे लेते हैं; अरे भैया किस बात के?? उनको पूछने वाला कौन है? देश के गृह मंत्री जी तो निश्चित ही नहीं जाएँगे और राज्य के मंत्री जी को यह अधिकार देने को वो तैयार नहीं..... तभी तो मंत्री महोदय पुलिस की लाठियाँ खाकर आज अस्पताल में पड़े हैं.... सोमनाथ भारती ने ठीक ही कहा था.....वी आर द पीपल हू गेट बीटन, वी आर नॉट हू बीट....




केजरीवाल एन्ड कंपनी दिल्ली को संपूर्ण राज्य का दरजा दिलाने के लिए टूकडे टूकडे में डिमांड कर रही है । अब दिल्ली की पोलिस पर अपना अधिकार चाहती है ।

केजरी और दिल्ली के नागरिकों को लगता है कि दिल्ली के मालिक दिल्लीवासी है । वो भूल जाते हैं की दिल्ली पूरे देश की राजधानी है, पूरा देश उसका मालिक है । लोकशाही देश वामपंथी और नक्षलियों की बनी दिल्ली सरकार के हाथ में पावर देकर राष्ट्रपति भवन और संसद को खतरे में नही डाल सकता ।

फिर भी पावर चाहिए तो संसद के आसपास के १५ -२० कि.मी का इलाका खाली करो और मिल्ट्री या पेरा मिल्ट्री कोलोनी बसाओ केन्द्र की सुरक्षा के लिए ।

----------


## biji pande

कल मै सुबह बगीचे की तरफ जा रहा था
ठण्ढ ज्यादा थी इसलिए कान मे मफलर लपेट
लिया था।
रास्ते मे बच्चे चिल्लाने लगे
वो देखो गिरगिट जा रहा है, वो देखो खुजलीलाल जा रहा है,

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बड़े भाई अब आप अपनी ही कही बात का विरोध कर रहे हैं क्या उन पुलिस वालों के खिलाफ दोष साबित हुआ ? उन्हें  जांच से पहले निलंबन क्यों ?
> 
> ये जो कहें वो ही सच माना जाए इन्हें इश्वर ने इमानदारी  का प्रमाणपत्र देकर भेजा है बाकी  पूरी दुनिया झूठी है  ये अगर क़ानून तोड़े तो  कोई बात नहीं बाकियों को सजा मिलनी चाहिए पर ये तो  स्वयं घोषित इमानदार है इनके गुंडे चाहे जो करे उन्हें पूरी छुट है पूरी दिल्ली की जनता इनके धरने की वजह से परेशान है पर इन्हें कहाँ फिक्र है


हाँ ठीक कहा आपने.........इसीलिए तो सस्पेंशन से मना करने पर इन्होंने कहा चलो जाँच कर दो... पर जाँच तक इन पुलिस वालों को ट्रांसफर तो कर दो... इनके रहते हुए जाँच कैसे हो पाएगी... वो भी इन्होंने नहीं किया इसलिए धरना हो रहा है।

----------


## biji pande

> और दिल्ली सरकार ने तो यह भी नहीं कहा कि दिल्ली पुलिस हमारे हवाले कर दो, उन्होंने तो यह कहा कि दो तीन अधिकारियों को हटा दो.... और हटाओ नहीं तो चलो ट्रांसफर कर दो..... पर इसे मानने को भी कोई तैयार नहीं......... उल्टा कहते हैं पद की गरिमा का खयाल रखो......... अरे भाई मुख्यमंत्री जनता की समस्या का समाधान करे या फिर अपनी गरिमा को बचाने के लिए एस दीक्षित जी की तरह चुपचाप बैठा रहे... दिल्ली पुलिस वाले ऑटो वालों से और ठेले वालों से पैसे लेते हैं; अरे भैया किस बात के?? उनको पूछने वाला कौन है? देश के गृह मंत्री जी तो निश्चित ही नहीं जाएँगे और राज्य के मंत्री जी को यह अधिकार देने को वो तैयार नहीं..... तभी तो मंत्री महोदय पुलिस की लाठियाँ खाकर आज अस्पताल में पड़े हैं.... सोमनाथ भारती ने ठीक ही कहा था.....वी आर द पीपल हू गेट बीटन, वी आर नॉट हू बीट....




बड़े भाई आप फिर उलटी बात कर रहे हो बिना सबूत के इलज़ाम और सज़ा अगर पैसे लिए भी जा रहे हैं तो भी बिना सबूत के कार्यवाही कैसे होगी जो इनके गुंडे कह दे वो ही मुजरिम  वाह

----------


## biji pande

> हाँ ठीक कहा आपने.........इसीलिए तो सस्पेंशन से मना करने पर इन्होंने कहा चलो जाँच कर दो... पर जाँच तक इन पुलिस वालों को ट्रांसफर तो कर दो... इनके रहते हुए जाँच कैसे हो पाएगी... वो भी इन्होंने नहीं किया इसलिए धरना हो रहा है।


बिना किसी कारण ट्रांसफर भी क्यों केवल इस आदमी की जिद पर क्यूँ ?

----------


## satya_anveshi

> केजरीवाल एन्ड कंपनी दिल्ली को संपूर्ण राज्य का दरजा दिलाने के लिए टूकडे टूकडे में डिमांड कर रही है । अब दिल्ली की पोलिस पर अपना अधिकार चाहती है ।
> 
> केजरी और दिल्ली के नागरिकों को लगता है कि दिल्ली के मालिक दिल्लीवासी है । वो भूल जाते हैं की दिल्ली पूरे देश की राजधानी है, पूरा देश उसका मालिक है । लोकशाही देश वामपंथी और नक्षलियों की बनी दिल्ली सरकार के हाथ में पावर देकर राष्ट्रपति भवन और संसद को खतरे में नही डाल सकता ।
> 
> फिर भी पावर चाहिए तो संसद के आसपास के १५ -२० कि.मी का इलाका खाली करो और मिल्ट्री या पेरा मिल्ट्री कोलोनी बसाओ केन्द्र की सुरक्षा के लिए ।


नहीं जी पांडे भाई ऐसा कुछ नहीं है... इस बार का धरना पुलिस पर अधिकार माँगने के लिए नहीं है...... (हो सकता है आगे कभी ऐसे धरने का आयोजन हो) हम दोनों भाई (मैं और जग्गा जी) तो ऐसे ही बात कर रहे थे कि क्यों न दिल्ली पुलिस अभी से ही इनके हाथ में दे दी जाए.........

धरने से पहले मनीष ने साफ कहा था कि हम एस दीक्षित जी की कांग्रेस सरकार की तरह बहाने नहीं बनाना चाहते कि दिल्ली पुलिस हमारे अधीन नहीं है.... हालाँकि दिल्ली पुलिस हमारे अधीन नहीं है पर फिर भी हम उन्हें ठीक करेंगे..... और आप देखना ये अरविंद नाम का आदमी ऐसा है जो इनके घुटनों से आँसू निकलवा देगा.........

----------


## biji pande

> नहीं जी पांडे भाई ऐसा कुछ नहीं है... इस बार का धरना पुलिस पर अधिकार माँगने के लिए नहीं है...... (हो सकता है आगे कभी ऐसे धरने का आयोजन हो) हम दोनों भाई (मैं और जग्गा जी) तो ऐसे ही बात कर रहे थे कि क्यों न दिल्ली पुलिस अभी से ही इनके हाथ में दे दी जाए.........
> 
> धरने से पहले मनीष ने साफ कहा था कि हम एस दीक्षित जी की कांग्रेस सरकार की तरह बहाने नहीं बनाना चाहते कि दिल्ली पुलिस हमारे अधीन नहीं है.... हालाँकि दिल्ली पुलिस हमारे अधीन नहीं है पर फिर भी हम उन्हें ठीक करेंगे..... और आप देखना ये अरविंद नाम का आदमी ऐसा है जो इनके घुटनों से आँसू निकलवा देगा.........




बड़े भाई अब आप खुल कर आये हो ........................

पहले तो आप बहाने बना रहे थे की  मै    न्यूज  नहीं देख पाता ..................................................  ........और पुलिस का तो पता नहीं पर ये आदमी जनता के आंसू  जरूर निकलवा रहा है जैसा काम अखिलेश के गुंडे हमारे उत्तर प्रदेश में कर रहे हैं वैसा ही देल्ली में  आम आदमी पार्टी के लोग 


दोनों ही अप्रत्याशित सफलता को पचा नहीं सके हैं 


इसी लिए मुलायम और कजरी बाबू दोनों प्रधान मंत्री का ख्वाब देख रहे हैं ये सारा ड्रामा उसी के लिए है और अपने गुंडे मंत्री को बचाने के लिए  आअक थू .................

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बिना किसी कारण ट्रांसफर भी क्यों केवल इस आदमी की जिद पर क्यूँ ?


यार ट्रांसफर का तो वाजिब कारण बनता है ही......... ये कोई क्रिकेट का मैच नहीं है जहाँ आउट है या नहीं का पता करने के लिए की जाने वाली जाँच में संशय का लाभ बल्लेबाज को दे दिया जाता है......... ये जिंदगी के फैसले हैं और निष्पक्ष जाँच के लिए उनका स्थानांतरण जरूरी है......... मान लो अगर वो दोषी हुए तो अपने खिलाफ क्यों जाँच को सही होने देंगे......... और उनका स्थानांतरण दिल्ली में ही तो होगा......... बस विभाग बदल देंगे तो फिर स्थानांतरण में भी शहर बदलने घर बदलने जैसी तो कोई दिक्कत नहीं.........
फिर भी यदि आप ज़िद कहो तो ज़िद ही सही.........
बिठा रखा है मुजरिमो को तुमने सर आँखों में, खींचकर नीचे लाना अगर ज़िद है तो फिर ज़िद ही सही..
सुकून से बैठे हो तुम अपने राजमहलों में सामने तुम्हारे फरियाद लगाना अगर ज़िद है तो फिर ज़िद ही सही.........

----------


## biji pande

> यार ट्रांसफर का तो वाजिब कारण बनता है ही......... ये कोई क्रिकेट का मैच नहीं है जहाँ आउट है या नहीं का पता करने के लिए की जाने वाली जाँच में संशय का लाभ बल्लेबाज को दे दिया जाता है......... ये जिंदगी के फैसले हैं और निष्पक्ष जाँच के लिए उनका स्थानांतरण जरूरी है......... मान लो अगर वो दोषी हुए तो अपने खिलाफ क्यों जाँच को सही होने देंगे......... और उनका स्थानांतरण दिल्ली में ही तो होगा......... बस विभाग बदल देंगे तो फिर स्थानांतरण में भी शहर बदलने घर बदलने जैसी तो कोई दिक्कत नहीं.........
> फिर भी यदि आप ज़िद कहो तो ज़िद ही सही.........
> बिठा रखा है मुजरिमो को तुमने सर आँखों में, खींचकर नीचे लाना अगर ज़िद है तो फिर ज़िद ही सही..
> सुकून से बैठे हो तुम अपने राजमहलों में सामने तुम्हारे फरियाद लगाना अगर ज़िद है तो फिर ज़िद ही सही.........



चलये आपकी बात को मानता हूँ की जांच प्रभावित होगी पर आदर्शवादी महोदय को पहले घर से शुरुवात करनी चाहिये अपनी संपत्ति का जो ब्योरा उन्होंने चुनाव के समय दिया था वो कहाँ से आई इसका जवाब कौन देगा ?

सोमनाथ भारती के खिलाफ भी जांच उन्हें पद से हटा कर ही होनी चाहिए वो तो मंत्री पद पर है जिसका दुरूपयोग वो बखूबी कर रहा है

----------


## biji pande

अगर किसी के कह देने से कोई मुजरिम हो जाता या शेर तो इस देश में अदालतों की क्या जरूरत ?

----------


## biji pande

ये तो वही बात हो गयी की 


खुद मियाँ फजीहत 
औरों को नसीहत

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बड़े भाई अब आप खुल कर आये हो ........................
> 
> पहले तो आप बहाने बना रहे थे की  मै    न्यूज  नहीं देख पाता ..................................................  ........और पुलिस का तो पता नहीं पर ये आदमी जनता के आंसू  जरूर निकलवा रहा है जैसा काम अखिलेश के गुंडे हमारे उत्तर प्रदेश में कर रहे हैं वैसा ही देल्ली में  आम आदमी पार्टी के लोग 
> 
> 
> दोनों ही अप्रत्याशित सफलता को पचा नहीं सके हैं 
> 
> 
> इसी लिए मुलायम और कजरी बाबू दोनों प्रधान मंत्री का ख्वाब देख रहे हैं ये सारा ड्रामा उसी के लिए है और अपने गुंडे मंत्री को बचाने के लिए  आअक थू .................


भाई मैं कॉलेज का छात्र हूँ......... एक साल में तीन बार पेपर देता हूँ......... अभी भी पेपर दिया था......... पेपर के बाद छुट्टियां हो गई यार......... छुट्टियां हो गई है तो मैं टीवी भी देख सकता हूँ.... टाइम मिल ही जाता है मुझे टीवी देखने के लिए.....
और जनता के आँसू कौन निकलवा रहा है आपको पता है?
गृह मंत्रालय... गृह मंत्रालय ने ही दिल्ली के मेट्रो स्टेशन बंद करवाए हैं.... गृह मंत्रालय ने ही दिल्ली की सड़कों पर भारी भरकम बैरीकेड्स रखवाए हैं.... दिल्ली के परिवहन मंत्री सौरभ भारद्वाज ने पुलिस और गृह मंत्रालय को आश्वासन दिया था कि आपकी मेट्रो और बसों को कोई नुकसान नहीं पहुँचाया जाएगा पर फिर भी वो सड़क और मेट्रो नहीं खोल रहे......... तो जनता के आँसू कौन निकलवा रहा है??
यह तस्वीर बनाने की कोशिश चल रही है कि जनता की परेशानी का कारण आप का धरना है.........
अभी अभी परिवहन मंत्री ने यह कहा.........
आप पूछो इससे पहले बता दूँ यार कि टीवी ही देख रहा हूँ.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

> चलये आपकी बात को मानता हूँ की जांच प्रभावित होगी पर आदर्शवादी महोदय को पहले घर से शुरुवात करनी चाहिये अपनी संपत्ति का जो ब्योरा उन्होंने चुनाव के समय दिया था वो कहाँ से आई इसका जवाब कौन देगा ?
> 
> सोमनाथ भारती के खिलाफ भी जांच उन्हें पद से हटा कर ही होनी चाहिए वो तो मंत्री पद पर है जिसका दुरूपयोग वो बखूबी कर रहा है


पांडे जी जाँच तो दिल्ली पुलिस ही करेगी शायद और दिल्ली पुलिस दिल्ली मंत्री की बात नहीं मानती... तभी तो यह बखेड़ा खड़ा हुआ है.... तो मैं नहीं समझता मंत्री जी को हटाने की जरूरत निष्पक्ष जाँच के लिए है.........

# संपत्ति के बारे में मैं कुछ नहीं कह सकता..... हो सकता है दिल्ली के मंत्री जी किसी राजा महाराजा की औलाद हो......... :pointlol:

----------


## biji pande

[QUOTE=ben ten;2060090]पांडे जी जाँच तो दिल्ली पुलिस ही करेगी शायद और दिल्ली पुलिस दिल्ली मंत्री की बात नहीं मानती... तभी तो यह बखेड़ा खड़ा हुआ है.... तो मैं नहीं समझता मंत्री जी को हटाने की जरूरत निष्पक्ष जाँच के लिए है.........

ये तो खुद उस मंत्री का कहना है की पुलिस बात नहीं मानती क्या वाकई में ऐसा है उसका कहा कोई वेद वाक्य  है बाकी सारे झूठे हैं पहले दूसरों के लिए आदर्श बनो फिर नसीहत दो पहले उसे पद से हटा कर उसके खिलाफ जाँच कराओ अगर वो निर्दोष निकलता है तो फिर दूसरों पर इलज़ाम लगाओ

----------


## biji pande

> भाई मैं कॉलेज का छात्र हूँ......... एक साल में तीन बार पेपर देता हूँ......... अभी भी पेपर दिया था......... पेपर के बाद छुट्टियां हो गई यार......... छुट्टियां हो गई है तो मैं टीवी भी देख सकता हूँ.... टाइम मिल ही जाता है मुझे टीवी देखने के लिए.....
> और जनता के आँसू कौन निकलवा रहा है आपको पता है?
> गृह मंत्रालय... गृह मंत्रालय ने ही दिल्ली के मेट्रो स्टेशन बंद करवाए हैं.... गृह मंत्रालय ने ही दिल्ली की सड़कों पर भारी भरकम बैरीकेड्स रखवाए हैं.... दिल्ली के परिवहन मंत्री सौरभ भारद्वाज ने पुलिस और गृह मंत्रालय को आश्वासन दिया था कि आपकी मेट्रो और बसों को कोई नुकसान नहीं पहुँचाया जाएगा पर फिर भी वो सड़क और मेट्रो नहीं खोल रहे......... तो जनता के आँसू कौन निकलवा रहा है??
> यह तस्वीर बनाने की कोशिश चल रही है कि जनता की परेशानी का कारण आप का धरना है.........
> अभी अभी परिवहन मंत्री ने यह कहा.........
> आप पूछो इससे पहले बता दूँ यार कि टीवी ही देख रहा हूँ.........



और भाई मै आपको बता दूं की मै एक छोटा सा दुकानदार हूँ tv देखने का समय मात्र रत को आधे घंटे के लिए ही मिल पाता है आप tv देख रहे हो इसलिए आपसे तात्कालिक जानकारी की उम्मीद रहेगी

----------


## biji pande

................................................

----------


## biji pande

हमारे देश के किसी राज्य में क्या अनपढ़ मंत्री भी इतना ढक्कन हो सकता है, जो पुलिस इंस्पेक्टर से आधी रात को किसी महिला को अरेस्ट करने को कहे और इसके लिए खुद मीडिया वालों के साथ पुलिस वालों के पास पहुंच जाए..? अरे, मंत्री का मतलब होता है हनक..। कायदे से मंत्री अपने सचिव से कहता, फिर सचिव (जो खुद आईएएस होता है) वो पुलिस वालों को तबीयत से कायदा-कानून समझा देता और मंत्री के हुक्म पर चुटकी बजाते ही अमल हो जाता..। लेकिन, यहां तो हद है..। केजरीवाल एंड कैबिनेट ने खुद ही भद्द पिटवाई, फिर जब पुलिस वाले नियम-कायदा समझाने लगे, तो सड़क पर उतर कर पूरी सरकार ही स्यापा करने लगी..। केजरीवाल को समझ लेना चाहिए कि सरकार कायदे-कानून से चलती है..अभी जो कायदा है, पुलिस वाले वही समझते हैं..। अगर केजरीवाल नहीं समझते, तो धरना छोड़ें और पहले अपनी समझ के हिसाब से सदन में कायदा-कानून बनवा लें..

----------


## jaggajat

> ]कोई यह बता सकता है, आखिर क्यों दिल्ली पुलिस केंद्र सरकार के अधीन है? मतलब इससे क्या लाभ है?
> * जब अरविंद जी दिल्ली को पूर्ण राज्य का दर्जा देने की बात कह रहे हैं और सभी पार्टियाँ इसके साथ भी है..... इसके अलावा दिल्ली के पास काफी चीजें ऐसी है जो किसी राज्य के पास होती है; मसलन कि अपना हाईकोर्ट, अपनी विधानसभा आदि आदि.....
> जब सभी राजनीतिक दल दिल्ली को पूर्ण राज्य बनाने के लिए सहमत हैं जिनमे की केंद्र में सत्ताधीश कांग्रेस भी शामिल है..... यानी कि हम मानकर चलें कि दिल्ली जल्द ही पूर्ण राज्य बन जाएगा......... तो फिर इन्हें आज ही दिल्ली पुलिस दिल्ली सरकार के अधीन कर देने में क्या दिक्कत हो सकती है?
> और दिल्ली सरकार ने तो यह भी नहीं कहा कि दिल्ली पुलिस हमारे हवाले कर दो, उन्होंने तो यह कहा कि दो तीन अधिकारियों को हटा दो.... और हटाओ नहीं तो चलो ट्रांसफर कर दो..... पर इसे मानने को भी कोई तैयार नहीं......... उल्टा कहते हैं पद की गरिमा का खयाल रखो......... अरे भाई मुख्यमंत्री जनता की समस्या का समाधान करे या फिर अपनी गरिमा को बचाने के लिए एस दीक्षित जी की तरह चुपचाप बैठा रहे... दिल्ली पुलिस वाले ऑटो वालों से और ठेले वालों से पैसे लेते हैं; अरे भैया किस बात के?? उनको पूछने वाला कौन है? देश के गृह मंत्री जी तो निश्चित ही नहीं जाएँगे और राज्य के मंत्री जी को यह अधिकार देने को वो तैयार नहीं..... तभी तो मंत्री महोदय पुलिस की लाठियाँ खाकर आज अस्पताल में पड़े हैं.... सोमनाथ भारती ने ठीक ही कहा था.....वी आर द पीपल हू गेट बीटन, वी आर नॉट हू बीट....[/SIZE]


*आपके कहने से या तरह तरह के तर्क देने से दिल्ली पुलिस दिल्ली के राज्य सरकार के अधीन नही आ सकती क्यो कि दिल्ली एक राज्य ही नही है वह राज्य से पहले देश की राजधानी भी है वहां की पुलिस को आम आदमी से जादा देश के वीवीआइपीज की सुरक्षा का खयाल रखना पड़ता है वहां देश के ही नही विश्व के अनेक देशो के राजदूत, प्रतिनिधी व सभी राज्यो के प्रतिनिधी व कार्यालय स्थापित है देश की राजधानी की पुलिस को अंतराष्ट्रीय मानको व प्रोटोकाल के साथ चलना पड़्ता है। केजरीवाल खामखा का पंगा कर रहा है। उसे धरने के बजाय दोषियो के विरुद्ध एफ आई आर करवानी चाहिये थी अगर इसके लिये दिल्ली पुलिस मना करे तो कोर्ट मे इस्तगासा दे देते इस काम के लिये उनकी पार्टी में एक से एक वकील भी उपलब्द है लेकिन केजरीवाल को सडक़ पर राजनिती करने में मजा आता है लगता है विधानसभा में रखी मुख्यमंत्री की कुर्सी उसके चुभती है।  
*

----------


## biji pande

चार पुलिसवालों को सस्पेंड करवाने के चक्कर में चार हजार पुलिसवाले अतिरिक्त ड्यूटी पर... व्यवस्थाएं अस्त-व्यस्त... क्या गजब का "कर्मवीर" मुख्यमंत्री पाया है दिल्ली वालों ने... 

==============
अरे कहाँ हो भाई नक्सलियों?? तुम्हारे चचा तुम्हारे लिए "सुनहरा मौका" लाए हैं गणतंत्र दिवस पर...

----------


## biji pande

एक बाबा रामदेव है जिन्होंने स्वतंत्रता दिवस पर देश के स्वाभिमान के लिए अपना आन्दोलन स्थगित कर दिया था ( 15 अगस्त 2012 ),और एक ये फोर्ड फाउंडेशन का एजेंट अरविन्द केजरीवाल है जो गणतंत्र दिवस का बहिष्कार करने की कह रहा है |करे भी क्यों ना भारत को निचा दिखाने का इसने फोर्ड फाउंडेशन से ठेका जो ले रखा है |देशद्रोही ,नक्सलवादी ,अलगाववादी लोग इसी काम के लिए तो आप से जुड़े है |

----------


## satya_anveshi

[QUOTE=biji pande;2060092]


> ये तो खुद उस मंत्री का कहना है की पुलिस बात नहीं मानती क्या वाकई में ऐसा है उसका कहा कोई वेद वाक्य  है बाकी सारे झूठे हैं पहले दूसरों के लिए आदर्श बनो फिर नसीहत दो पहले उसे पद से हटा कर उसके खिलाफ जाँच कराओ अगर वो निर्दोष निकलता है तो फिर दूसरों पर इलज़ाम लगाओ


अरे भैया पुलिस मंत्री की नहीं सुनती मतलब पुलिस उनके अधीन है ही नहीं.... वो तो दिल्ली सरकार से स्वतंत्र है..... फिर कैसे जाँच प्रभावित होगी?
इसलिए मैं समझता हूँ मंत्री को हटाने की जरूरत नहीं।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> और भाई मै आपको बता दूं की मै एक छोटा सा दुकानदार हूँ tv देखने का समय मात्र रत को आधे घंटे के लिए ही मिल पाता है आप tv देख रहे हो इसलिए आपसे तात्कालिक जानकारी की उम्मीद रहेगी


अच्छा अच्छा..... तो आप एक व्यापारी हैं......... बढ़िया है जी....... मैं तो कहता हूँ अपने घर का धंधा सबसे अच्छा..... यदि व्यक्ति संतोषी हो तो......... बाकी सरकारी और प्राइवेट नौकरियों में बहुत मारा मारी है जी.........

मैं तो आपको जानकारी दूँगा ही साथ ही आपके पास इंटरनेट है तो आप भी दो तीन न्यूज चैनल की आरएसएस फीड को सबस्क्राइब कर लीजिए.........

----------


## biji pande

[QUOTE=ben ten;2060252]


> अरे भैया पुलिस मंत्री की नहीं सुनती मतलब पुलिस उनके अधीन है ही नहीं.... वो तो दिल्ली सरकार से स्वतंत्र है..... फिर कैसे जाँच प्रभावित होगी?
> इसलिए मैं समझता हूँ मंत्री को हटाने की जरूरत नहीं।




fir तो मै समझता हूँ आप इस बात से अनजान हो की भारत में एक कैबिनेट मंत्री क्या कर सकता है अगर उसके खिलाफ का मामला हो तो मंत्री वो भी गुंडा टाइप का

----------


## deshpremi

कृपया सिर्फ ये बताए कि *मंत्री जी और आप समर्थकों का क़ानून अपने हाथ में लेना क्या ठीक था* ? क्या महिलाओं (चाहे किसी भी देश की हो) सड़क पर मूत्र का सेम्पल देने के लिए मजबूर करना ठीक था, जिसका कि रिजल्ट भी नेगटिव (कुछ नहीं मिला) पाया गया 
भारतीय सविधान की पालना हर एक को करनी चाहिये फिर केजरीवाल जी तो एक मुख्मंत्री है और सविधान के अनुसार दिल्ली पुलिस केन्द्र सरकार के अंडर काम करती है और इस बात का केजरीवाल जी को पहले से पता था तो क्यों नहीं सवैधानिक रूप से पुलिस को दिल्ली सरकार के अंडर लाने का काम करते 
ये सिर्फ और सिर्फ अपने मंत्री को बचाने का उनका एक नया ड्रामा भर है और इसका मकसद लोकसभा चुनावों में फायदा लेने से है २५ फरवरी को आचार संहिता लग जायेगी उसके बाद वो ऐसे कुछ फ़ालतू के फंड नहीं कर पायेंगे

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *आपके कहने से या तरह तरह के तर्क देने से दिल्ली पुलिस दिल्ली के राज्य सरकार के अधीन नही आ सकती क्यो कि दिल्ली एक राज्य ही नही है वह राज्य से पहले देश की राजधानी भी है वहां की पुलिस को आम आदमी से जादा देश के वीवीआइपीज की सुरक्षा का खयाल रखना पड़ता है वहां देश के ही नही विश्व के अनेक देशो के राजदूत, प्रतिनिधी व सभी राज्यो के प्रतिनिधी व कार्यालय स्थापित है देश की राजधानी की पुलिस को अंतराष्ट्रीय मानको व प्रोटोकाल के साथ चलना पड़्ता है। केजरीवाल खामखा का पंगा कर रहा है। उसे धरने के बजाय दोषियो के विरुद्ध एफ आई आर करवानी चाहिये थी अगर इसके लिये दिल्ली पुलिस मना करे तो कोर्ट मे इस्तगासा दे देते इस काम के लिये उनकी पार्टी में एक से एक वकील भी उपलब्द है लेकिन केजरीवाल को सडक़ पर राजनिती करने में मजा आता है लगता है विधानसभा में रखी मुख्यमंत्री की कुर्सी उसके चुभती है।  
> *


जी......... सही कहा आपने

----------


## satya_anveshi

> fir तो मै समझता हूँ आप इस बात से अनजान हो की भारत में एक कैबिनेट मंत्री क्या कर सकता है अगर उसके खिलाफ का मामला हो तो मंत्री वो भी गुंडा टाइप का


जी......... सही कहा आपने

----------


## satya_anveshi

> कृपया सिर्फ ये बताए कि *मंत्री जी और आप समर्थकों का क़ानून अपने हाथ में लेना क्या ठीक था* ? क्या महिलाओं (चाहे किसी भी देश की हो) सड़क पर मूत्र का सेम्पल देने के लिए मजबूर करना ठीक था, जिसका कि रिजल्ट भी नेगटिव (कुछ नहीं मिला) पाया गया 
> भारतीय सविधान की पालना हर एक को करनी चाहिये फिर केजरीवाल जी तो एक मुख्मंत्री है और सविधान के अनुसार दिल्ली पुलिस केन्द्र सरकार के अंडर काम करती है और इस बात का केजरीवाल जी को पहले से पता था तो क्यों नहीं सवैधानिक रूप से पुलिस को दिल्ली सरकार के अंडर लाने का काम करते 
> ये सिर्फ और सिर्फ अपने मंत्री को बचाने का उनका एक नया ड्रामा भर है और इसका मकसद लोकसभा चुनावों में फायदा लेने से है २५ फरवरी को आचार संहिता लग जायेगी उसके बाद वो ऐसे कुछ फ़ालतू के फंड नहीं कर पायेंगे


बिल्कुल गलत है जी.........
आपकी बात सही है.........

----------


## ashwanimale

> बिल्कुल गलत है जी.........
> आपकी बात सही है.........


क्या बात कह रहे हैं, बेनतेन जी,
कभी -2 जनता इतने भाोले ढंग से रियेक्ट करती है कि ताज्जुब होता है।
अब देखिये और समझिये जांच की राजनीति। जांच का मतलब अपने मन की मर्जी का खेल रचना।
चेक करिये - स्व. सुनंदा के मामले में कितनी जल्दी-2 स्टेप आगे बढ़ रहे हैं। क्यों, क्लीन चिट देने की जल्दी है भई।
फिर चेक करिये - लगभग एक हफ्ता होने को आये, आप के इस वाले ताजे मामले को, जांच कब कम्पलीट होनी, किसी को कोई आइडिया नहीं,

----------


## satya_anveshi

> क्या बात कह रहे हैं, बेनतेन जी,
> कभी -2 जनता इतने भाोले ढंग से रियेक्ट करती है कि ताज्जुब होता है।
> अब देखिये और समझिये जांच की राजनीति। जांच का मतलब अपने मन की मर्जी का खेल रचना।
> चेक करिये - स्व. सुनंदा के मामले में कितनी जल्दी-2 स्टेप आगे बढ़ रहे हैं। क्यों, क्लीन चिट देने की जल्दी है भई।
> फिर चेक करिये - लगभग एक हफ्ता होने को आये, आप के इस वाले ताजे मामले को, जांच कब कम्पलीट होनी, किसी को कोई आइडिया नहीं,


जी......... सही कहा आपने.........

----------


## ingole

मुझे लगता है आम आदमी पार्टी राजनीति के चक्रव्यूह में बुरी तरह फंस गयी है

----------


## satya_anveshi

किसने फंसाया? क्या लगता है आपको?

----------


## ashwanimale

गोली जी बेनतेन जी, जितनी कि आप के नेताओं को अपनी चिंता नहीं, उससे ज्यादा उसके विपक्षियों को है। उन्होंने तो बिना डरे सत्ता के विरुद्ध ताल ठोक रखी है, पहले शीला जी अपनी स्टाइल से पुलिस को दिल्ली के अधीन करने की मांग दस साल तक करती रहीं, कुछ न हुआ, अब यह आपकी स्टाइल है कि इस पर फैसला करवा पाये तो करवा ले,  वरना भारत की राजनीति ही है जो दशकों लगाती है फैसला करने में,  यह तो मानेंगे मूर्ख नहीं है केजरीवाल? बिना पालिटिकल बैक ग्राउंड के जहां वह है वहां पहुचने में कई दशक लग जाते हैं। जरा सोचिये तो आज हमारे देश का राजनीतिज्ञ रातो दिन किस कार्य में लगा है, कि सत्ता कैसे पाई जाये, कैसे कायम रखी जाये,  और वहीं हमारा पड़ोसी देश चीन कहां से कहां पहुंचता जा रहा है। भारत पाक जापान अमेरिका सबकी नाक में भांति-2 से डंडा कर रखा है, क्या चीन में देश हित पर कार्य नहीं हो रहा, कि जो करना है करते जायेंगे,  जो होगा देखा जायेगा,

----------


## deshpremi

> क्या बात कह रहे हैं, बेनतेन जी,
> कभी -2 जनता इतने भाोले ढंग से रियेक्ट करती है कि ताज्जुब होता है।
> अब देखिये और समझिये जांच की राजनीति। जांच का मतलब अपने मन की मर्जी का खेल रचना।
> चेक करिये - स्व. सुनंदा के मामले में कितनी जल्दी-2 स्टेप आगे बढ़ रहे हैं। क्यों, क्लीन चिट देने की जल्दी है भई।
> फिर चेक करिये - लगभग एक हफ्ता होने को आये, आप के इस वाले ताजे मामले को, जांच कब कम्पलीट होनी, किसी को कोई आइडिया नहीं,


तो आप मानते है विदेशी मेहमान महिलाओं का सरेआम निरादर करना उचित था 
और दूसरी बात केजरीवाल जी तो सिर्फ जिद्द पर अड़े बैठे है की या तो पुलिसकर्मियों को सस्पेंड करो या फिर ट्रांसफर 
इसमें सिर्फ वो लोकसभा चुनावों के लिए जमीन पक्की कर रहे है और अपने सबसे विवादित मंत्री का बचाव कर रहे है 
अभी अभी टेलीविजन पर चर्चा देख कर आया हु उसमे एक नेता ने पूछा की कल महिला आयोग ने दिल्ली के क़ानून मंत्री को बुलाया था सपश्टीकर्ण के लिए पर वो वहां नहीं गए जाते तो क्या मुंह ले कर जाते और आप के प्रवक्ता कह रहे है अगर महिला आयोग को जरूरी था तो वो धरना स्थल पर आ सकते थे 
केजरीवाल जी कह रहे है की हम सडक पर बैठ कर सरकार चलाएंगे, अब कल उनकी हरियाणा के मुख्यमंत्री से यमुना के पानी को लेकर मीटिंग थी उसमे नहीं गये और हरियाणा के मुख्यमंत्री २ घंटे इन्तजार करके वापिस गए किसका नुक्सान हुआ हरियाणा से दिल्ली पानी लेता है न की देता है 
इस धरने में सिर्फ और सिर्फ राजनीति कर रहे है केजरीवाल जी वो भी अपने मंत्री को बचाने की

----------


## deshpremi

ये कैसी भाषा शैली कानून मंत्री की ??
एक वरिष्ठ नेता अरुण जेटली के लिए
कानून मंत्री सोमनाथ का बयान --"मैं इनके मुँह पर थूकना चाहता हूँ ।"

ये कही नेट से नहीं ली बल्कि टी वी पर इसकी कन्फर्मेशन देख कर लिखी है

----------


## deshpremi

> गोली जी बेनतेन जी, जितनी कि आप के नेताओं को अपनी चिंता नहीं, उससे ज्यादा उसके विपक्षियों को है। उन्होंने तो बिना डरे सत्ता के विरुद्ध ताल ठोक रखी है, पहले शीला जी अपनी स्टाइल से पुलिस को दिल्ली के अधीन करने की मांग दस साल तक करती रहीं, कुछ न हुआ, अब यह आपकी स्टाइल है कि इस पर फैसला करवा पाये तो करवा ले,  वरना भारत की राजनीति ही है जो दशकों लगाती है फैसला करने में,  यह तो मानेंगे मूर्ख नहीं है केजरीवाल? बिना पालिटिकल बैक ग्राउंड के जहां वह है वहां पहुचने में कई दशक लग जाते हैं। जरा सोचिये तो आज हमारे देश का राजनीतिज्ञ रातो दिन किस कार्य में लगा है, कि सत्ता कैसे पाई जाये, कैसे कायम रखी जाये,  और वहीं हमारा पड़ोसी देश चीन कहां से कहां पहुंचता जा रहा है। भारत पाक जापान अमेरिका सबकी नाक में भांति-2 से डंडा कर रखा है, क्या चीन में देश हित पर कार्य नहीं हो रहा, कि जो करना है करते जायेंगे,  जो होगा देखा जायेगा,


माले जी ये वाही केजरीवाल जी है जिन्होंने ने अन्ना के धरने का कोई फल न मिलते देख कहा था की हम खुद सरकार में जायेंगे इन धरनों से कुछ नहीं होने वाला और आज उनकी ही सरकार है और वो ही धरना दे रहे है

----------


## deshpremi

दिल्ली पुलिस के चार अधिकारियों के निलंबन की मांग को लेकर सोमवार से धरने पर बैठे मुख्यमंत्री अरविंद केजरीवाल ने मंगलवार रात धरना वापस ले लिया। उन्होंने बताया कि पहाड़गंज और मालवीय नगर के SHO को छुट्टी पर भेजा जाएगा। केजरीवाल ने कहा कि उन्होंने धरना समाप्त करने का फैसला लेते वक्त गणतंत्र दिवस और उपराज्यपाल नजीब जंग की अपील को भी ध्यान में रखा। उन्होंने प्रेस क्लब में पौने छह बजे से सवा सात बजे चली आम आदमी पार्टी की बैठक के बाद धरना खत्म करने का एलान किया।

----------


## satya_anveshi

ब्रेकिंग न्यूज.........

अपना धरना खतम कर अरविंद सीधे पहुँचे अपने घर पर और चालू किया ए सी......... कहा बाहर की ठंड से बुरा हाल हो गया......... आगे से थोड़ी कम नौटंकी करनी पड़ेगी.........

इसी बीच अपने दर्शकों को हम बता दें कि हमारे संवाददा खास आदमी जी अरविंद के घर पहुँच चुके हैं आइए सीधा उन्हीं का रुख करते हैं.........
खास आदमी: अरविंद जी आपने इतनी जल्दी धरना खतम करने का फैसला क्यों लिया?
अरविंद: मेरा मकसद था जनता को पुलिस से पिटवाना ताकि मुझे सहानुभूति मिल सके
खास आदमी: क्या आपको लगता है आपके इस धरने से आम आदमी को बहुत कठिनाई उठानी पड़ी?
अरविंद- हाँ मुझे पहले से ही पता था कि लोगों को बहुत परेशानी होगी इसलिए हमने जानबूझकर ऐसा किया.... हमने सब कुछ जानते हुए रेल भवन को चुना.....
खास आदमी: जब आपके धरने की इस स्टाइल से लोगों को तकलीफ हुई है तो आगे भी क्या आप ऐसे ही धरना देंगे?
अरविंद- नहीं आगे से हम ऐसा नहीं करेंगे......... विरोध जताना सीखने के लिए हमें कांग्रेस और भाजपा से काफी कुछ सीखना चाहिए......... विरोध जताने के लिए आगे से हम कभी भारत बंद तो की दिल्ली बंद तो कभी राजस्थान बंद करवाएँगे......... जिस तरह हमारे मंत्री जी गुंडों को साथ लेकर चलते हैं इस तरह से तो हमारा विरोध का यह तरीका कारगर साबित होगा......... हमारे भेजे हुए लोग भी फिर भाजपा और कांग्रेस के लोगों की तरह जबरन लोगों की दुकानें बंद करवाया करेंगे.... मैंने आज लोगों से अपील की थी कि अपनी नौकरी से छुट्टी लेकर हमारे साथ धरने पर आओ पर लोग नहीं आए......... जब हमारे लोग जबरन दुकानें आदि बंद करवा देंगे तो लोगों को मजबूरन हमारे साथ विरोध रैली में आना होगा.... इससे हमें बहुत लाभ होगा......... हालाँकि लाखों लोगों के पेट पर लात पड़ेगी... देश की अर्थव्यवस्था को कुछ करोड़ रुपए का नुकसान होगा पर दिल्ली मेट्रो के चार स्टेशन बंद होने से परेशान हुए कुछ हजार लोगों की परेशानी के सामने तो यह कुछ भी नहीं है.....
------
खास आदमी जी क्या आप मुझे सुन पा रहे हैं?
लगता है खास आदमी जी से हमारा संपर्क टूट चुका है..... हम फिर से संपर्क बनाने की कोशिश करते हैं.... लेकिन आप कहीं न जाइए...... बने रहिए हमारे साथ क्योंकि खबरें अभी जारी है...

----------


## RaniSingh111

*केजरीवाल का धरना इसी प्रकार उठना था ये धरना फिसिंग कार्यक्रम मुझे पहले से नजर आ रहा था।
एकबार सरकारी कर्मचारीयो की हड्ताल हुई यूनीयन के नेता बड़े जोश मे थे सरकार भी शक्त हो गयी नेताओ को सभी कर्मचारियो का सपोर्ट नही मिला। यूनीयन के छुपे हुये एजेंट सरकार के प्रतिनिधी से मिले ओर समझोता कुच्छ ऐसा ही हुआ जैसा कि केजरीवाल सरकार(यूनियन) का केंद्रिय सरकार के साथ हुआ यानि कि बीच का रास्ता निकाला गया ताकि जनता को बेहकूब बनाया जा सके। अब केजरीवाल कभी धरना नही देगा उसके धरने की धूआ निकल गयी है।*

----------


## alymax

नमसकार बेन जी कैसे है

----------


## satya_anveshi

ये थी हमारी संवाददाता राणी सिंह जी प्रेस क्लब नई दिल्ली से..... शुक्रिया राणी जी इस तमाम जानकारी के लिए....

----------


## alymax

मित्रवर आप कितने दिनो नाराज है

----------


## alymax

मुसाफिर हुँ यारो ना दर है ना ठिकाना  बस चलते जाना है

----------


## alymax

माफ करना भाई जी गलत जगह पर आ गया हुँ चलता हुँ

----------


## RaniSingh111

> माफ करना भाई जी गलत जगह पर आ गया हुँ चलता हुँ


_आये तो सही जगह ही हो,लेकिन देर से आये; धरना खत्म हो चुका है। अब कोई नया नाटक शुरु हो तब आ जाना, हमे अच्छा लगेगा। _

----------


## gupta rahul

*नया नाटक शुरु हो  gaya hai bhai*

----------


## ashwanimale

> *नया नाटक शुरु हो  gaya hai bhai*


कौन सा, किसने शुरू किया

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

खेल गजब का चल रहा है
यारो चूहा और बिल्ली का
दुनिया सारी आश्चर्य चकित है
देख ड्रामा दिल्ली का
चूहा बोला बिल्ली को
जो करना है जल्दी करना
वर्ना मै दे दूंगा धरना
बिल्ली भी है बड़ी सायानी
बोली करले तुझे जो कुह्ह है करना
मै तुझसे कभी न डरना
चूहा को अब आया गुस्सा
पूरी सेना लेकर दे दिया धरना
डर न मुझे ठण्ड न सिल्ली का
देख ड्रामा दिल्ली का। …
खेल गजब का चल रहा है
यारो चूहा और बिल्ली का
दुनिया सारी आश्चर्य चकित है
देख ड्रामा दिल्ली का
हीटर रजाई गद्दे लेकर
चूहा दे रहा है धरना
ड्रामे से हो गई पूरी देल्ली बंद
अब जब तक चूहा जीत न जाता
तब तक किसीको कोई काम न
करना
बिल्ली बन्दर शेर बोल रहे हैं
भय्या
चूहे ने ड्रामे के सिवाय कुछ
नहीं करना
चूहे कि चाहत जंगल
का राजा बनाना
चाहे पड़े ठंडे या डंडे से मरना
ड्रामे से होगया बेहाल अब
दिल्ली का
खेल गजब का चल रहा है
यारो चूहा और बिल्ली का
दुनिया सारी आश्चर्य चकित है
देख ड्रामा दिल्ली का
बात न मानी जब तक मेरी
पुलिस देगी मेरा पहरा। .
चूहा करे राजा बनाने
कि तैय्यारी
शेर और बिल्ली को डर
कुर्सी का है खतरा
कुतर रहाहै पर अब चूहा
शेर और बिल्ली का
ड्रामे से होगया बेहाल अब
दिल्ली का
खेल गजब का चल रहा है
यारो चूहा और बिल्ली का
दुनिया सारी आश्चर्य चकित है
देख ड्रामा दिल्ली का
# अलबेला

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> ब्रेकिंग न्यूज.........
> 
> अपना धरना खतम कर अरविंद सीधे पहुँचे अपने घर पर और चालू किया ए सी......... कहा बाहर की ठंड से बुरा हाल हो गया......... आगे से थोड़ी कम नौटंकी करनी पड़ेगी.........
> 
> इसी बीच अपने दर्शकों को हम बता दें कि हमारे संवाददा खास आदमी जी अरविंद के घर पहुँच चुके हैं आइए सीधा उन्हीं का रुख करते हैं.........
> खास आदमी: अरविंद जी आपने इतनी जल्दी धरना खतम करने का फैसला क्यों लिया?
> अरविंद: मेरा मकसद था जनता को पुलिस से पिटवाना ताकि मुझे सहानुभूति मिल सके
> खास आदमी: क्या आपको लगता है आपके इस धरने से आम आदमी को बहुत कठिनाई उठानी पड़ी?
> अरविंद- हाँ मुझे पहले से ही पता था कि लोगों को बहुत परेशानी होगी इसलिए हमने जानबूझकर ऐसा किया.... हमने सब कुछ जानते हुए रेल भवन को चुना.....
> ...


Ye kya ben bhai aapne bhi party badal li <<<<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मै धरना कार्यक्रम के लिये केजरीवाल जी की का समर्थन करता हूं ज़नाब >>>>>>>>>

----------


## deshpremi

> ये कैसी भाषा शैली कानून मंत्री की ??
> एक वरिष्ठ नेता अरुण जेटली के लिए
> कानून मंत्री सोमनाथ का बयान --"मैं इनके मुँह पर थूकना चाहता हूँ ।"
> 
> ये कही नेट से नहीं ली बल्कि टी वी पर इसकी कन्फर्मेशन देख कर लिखी है

----------


## deshpremi

झूठे लोग झूठी बाते

----------


## biji pande

धरना देने वालों को एक मुफ्त की सलाह....
लम्बी खांसी TB बीमारी को दर्शाती है. ये एक संक्रिमित बिमारी होती है.
अगर आप धरने में शामिल हैं और
वहां किसी को काफी पुरानी खांसी दिखती है तो तुरंत उसको महरौली में
हांथिवाले TB अस्पताल भेजिए या फिर आप उसके बोलते समय अपने नाक
या मुह पे रुमाल बाँध लीजियेगा.











.................................................



इस सलाह का सम्बन्ध आपलोग केजरीवाल की खांसी से न  जोड़ें

----------


## biji pande

एक मुख्यमंत्री पुरे मंत्रिमंडल और विधायकों सहित ३६ घंटे तह कोंग्रेस प्रायोजित धरने कि नौटंकी करे और परिणाम दो SHO को मात्र छुट्टी पर भेंजना?? और फिरभी पलटू अपनी जित बताये?? ये क्या ड्रामा हो रहा है??

----------


## biji pande

काम एक है बस पार्टी का  नाम और प्रदेश का नाम बदल गया है

----------


## RaniSingh111

*जानिए कैसे माने केजरीवाल, क्या था धरना खत्म करने का फॉर्मूला
आम आदमी पार्टी के संयोजक और दिल्ली के सीएम अरविंद केजरीवाल का धरना खत्म हो गया है. लेकिन एक सवाल हर किसी के जेहन में है कि मंगलवार सुबह तक केंद्र सरकार को खरी-खरी सुनाने वाले केजरीवाल आखिर शाम ढलते-ढलते अचानक कैसे मान गए.**यकीनन समर्थकों से राजपथ भरने और गणतंत्र दिवस को धता बताने वाले केजरीवाल यूं ही नहीं माने हैं. दरअसल, दिल्ली पुलिस और उनके के लिए बीच का रास्ता निकालने की माथापच्ची करीब पांच घंटे चली है. सूत्रों की मानें तो इस पूरी डील के पीछे आम आदमी पार्टी सरकार को समर्थन दे रहे जेडीयू विधायक शोएब इकबाल ने अहम भूमिका निभाई है. आइए सि*लसिलेवार ढंग से जानें, कैसे बनी बात...*
*समय: दोपहर 2 बजे...
धरना खत्म करवाने के लिए दिल्ली पुलिस की तरफ से एक बड़े अधिकारी ने मोर्चा संभाला. उधर, दिल्ली के जेडीयू विधायक शोएब इकबाल ने केजरीवाल को मनाने की बात पुलिस अधिकारियों से की. पुलिस ने अपने अधिकारियों के निलंबन और तबादले की मांग खारिज कर दी. लेकिन शोएब से कहा गया कि सावलों के घेरे में आए पुलिस वालों को छुट्टी पर भेजा जा सकता है.*
*समय: दोपहर 3 बजे, जगह: रेल भवन धरना स्थल
शोएब पुलिस का फॉर्मुला लेकर टीम केजरीवाल के पास पहुंचते हैं. अचानक केजरीवाल की गाड़ी में ही बैठक बुलाई जाती है. केजरीवल को बताया जाता है कि बुधवार तक रेल भवन का धरना स्थल खाली करना होगा. लेकिन टीम केजरीवाल अड़ जाती है कि मालवीय नगर के एसएचओ को हटाए बिना वह मानने वाले नहीं हैं.*
*समय: शाम 4 बजे
जेडीयू विधायक टीम केजरीवाल की बात लेकर पुलिस के उसी आला अधिकारी के पास पहुंचते हैं.*
*समय: शाम 5 बजे
धरना बंद कराने के इस फॉर्मूले की जानकारी दिल्ली के उपराज्यपाल नजीब जंग को दी जाती है. उपराज्यपाल खुद अरविंद केजरीवाल से बात करते हैं.*
*समय: शाम 6 बजे
टीम केजरीवाल प्रेस क्लब में मीटिंग बुलाती है. मीटिंग में धरना खत्म करने के उपलब्*ध सभी फॉर्मूलों पर चर्चा होती है. फॉर्मूला तय होता है और यह भी तय किया जाता है कि यह सब मीडिया से बच-बचाकर करना है.*
*समय: शाम 7 बजे
उपराज्यपाल ने मालवीय नगर के एसएचओ और पहाड़गंज के पीसीआर वैन ऑपरेटर को छुट्टी पर जाने को कहा. जिसके बाद केजरीवाल ने धरना तोड़ा और इस तरह पुलिस समेत केजीरवाल की लाज बच गई.*



> http://aajtak.intoday.in/story/how-a...-1-752821.html से सआभार

----------


## biji pande

जानकारी के लिए आभार रानी जी

----------


## jaggajat

*कांग्रेस पार्टी ने राज करना अंग्रेजो से सीखा है ओर दुसरो के राज का खात्मा करना भी अंग्रेजो से ही सीखा है। ये केजरीवाल क्या चीज है 1977-78 में कांग्रेस ने चौ0 चरणसिंह जैसे दबंग जातिगत उत्तरी-पच्छिमी भारत में सबसे बडी जातिगत प्रभाव रखने वाले नेता का अपनी कूटनिती ओर शातीर अन्दाज से वो हाल किया था कि आज उसका बेटा व पोता भी कांग्रेस की गुलामी कर रहे है जो भी पार्टी कांग्रेस का समर्थन लेगी। उसका साथ देगी उसका हाल खराब होना निश्चित है। कांग्रेस ने गांव गांव ढाणी धाणी मोहल्ले मोहल्ले अपने चमचो के रूप में कार्यकर्ताओ की फोज बना रखी है एसे में नयी पार्टी इसके सामने टिक ही नही सकती। 
बीजेपी के पास आर.एस.एस. सहित 173 राष्ट्रवादी व हिन्दु धर्म को सपोर्ट करने वाले संगठन है फिर भी वो कांग्रेस से टक्कर लेने में जादातर मात ही खाती है वो साम्प्रदायिकता का नारा देकर अपने कार्यकर्ताओ के माध्यम से हिन्दुओ मे दरार डाल देती है तो गैर हिन्दुओ को बीजेपी से अज्ञात-भयाक्रत करके गैर-हिन्दुओ को भी अपने पक्ष में वोट करवाने में कामयाब हो जाती है। 
कांग्रेस एक प्रबल सत्ताधारी पार्टी है वह अजगर की तरह अपने नजदिक आने वाली छोटी पार्टीयो को बड़े ही प्यार से लपेट कर मार देती है।
वह जातिगत आधार पर तो बीजेपी के कार्यकर्ताओ व निचले स्तर के पदाधिकारीयो तक को तोड़कर उन्हे बीजेपी के विरुद्ध ही खड़ा करने में भी आसानी से कामयाब हो जाती है।
अगर केजरीवाल को राजनिति करनी है तो उसे आप पार्टी सहित कांग्रेस में शामील हो जाना चाहिये। 
उसकी विचारधारा अस्पष्ट है इसलिये बीजेपी उसके साथ नही आयेगी। *

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> 


ये तो वो ही बात हुई प्रेमी प्रा की बदमाश चोरी करे, डंका डाले, लूटपाट करे, गफलत करे , बलात्कार करे वहाँ तक कोई बात नहीं पर एक शरीफ आदमी उसे बदमाश ना बोले उसके बारे मे अपशब्द ना बोले क्यूँ की वो शरीफ हे ????????

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> धरना देने वालों को एक मुफ्त की सलाह....
> लम्बी खांसी TB बीमारी को दर्शाती है. ये एक संक्रिमित बिमारी होती है.
> अगर आप धरने में शामिल हैं और
> वहां किसी को काफी पुरानी खांसी दिखती है तो तुरंत उसको महरौली में
> हांथिवाले TB अस्पताल भेजिए या फिर आप उसके बोलते समय अपने नाक
> या मुह पे रुमाल बाँध लीजियेगा..........................  .....................इस सलाह का सम्बन्ध आपलोग केजरीवाल की खांसी से न  जोड़ें


माननीय पांडे जी 
हेट्स ऑफ टू यू 
आपको ये नहीं दिखाई दे रहा की जिस व्यक्ति की तबीयत ठीक नहीं वो फिर भी लड़ रहा हे व्यवस्था मे सुधार के लिए , बल्कि आपको चिंता हे की कहीं दूसरों को रोगी ना बना दे :759:

वेसे शायद आप टीवी नहीं देखते , टीवी छुत की बीमारी नहीं हे और उसका इलाज संभव हे (जनहित मे जारी )

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> *कांग्रेस पार्टी ने राज करना अंग्रेजो से सीखा है ओर दुसरो के राज का खात्मा करना भी अंग्रेजो से ही सीखा है। ये केजरीवाल क्या चीज है 1977-78 में कांग्रेस ने चौ0 चरणसिंह जैसे दबंग जातिगत उत्तरी-पच्छिमी भारत में सबसे बडी जातिगत प्रभाव रखने वाले नेता का अपनी कूटनिती ओर शातीर अन्दाज से वो हाल किया था कि आज उसका बेटा व पोता भी कांग्रेस की गुलामी कर रहे है जो भी पार्टी कांग्रेस का समर्थन लेगी। उसका साथ देगी उसका हाल खराब होना निश्चित है। कांग्रेस ने गांव गांव ढाणी धाणी मोहल्ले मोहल्ले अपने चमचो के रूप में कार्यकर्ताओ की फोज बना रखी है एसे में नयी पार्टी इसके सामने टिक ही नही सकती। 
> बीजेपी के पास आर.एस.एस. सहित 173 राष्ट्रवादी व हिन्दु धर्म को सपोर्ट करने वाले संगठन है फिर भी वो कांग्रेस से टक्कर लेने में जादातर मात ही खाती है वो साम्प्रदायिकता का नारा देकर अपने कार्यकर्ताओ के माध्यम से हिन्दुओ मे दरार डाल देती है तो गैर हिन्दुओ को बीजेपी से अज्ञात-भयाक्रत करके गैर-हिन्दुओ को भी अपने पक्ष में वोट करवाने में कामयाब हो जाती है। 
> कांग्रेस एक प्रबल सत्ताधारी पार्टी है वह अजगर की तरह अपने नजदिक आने वाली छोटी पार्टीयो को बड़े ही प्यार से लपेट कर मार देती है।
> वह जातिगत आधार पर तो बीजेपी के कार्यकर्ताओ व निचले स्तर के पदाधिकारीयो तक को तोड़कर उन्हे बीजेपी के विरुद्ध ही खड़ा करने में भी आसानी से कामयाब हो जाती है।
> अगर केजरीवाल को राजनिति करनी है तो उसे आप पार्टी सहित कांग्रेस में शामील हो जाना चाहिये। 
> उसकी विचारधारा अस्पष्ट है इसलिये बीजेपी उसके साथ नही आयेगी। *


आपकी पूरी बात शत प्रतिशत सही हे सिवाय इसके 
अंग्रेजों को भी यही गलत फहमी थी की इन जाहिलों ( भारतियों ) को क्या पता की राज कैसे करते हें , देश कैसे चलते हें , पर हमने कर दिखाया 
वो भी अजगर के समान ही थे , पर हम उनसे बचे भी और भगाने मे कामयाब भी हुए 

तो हर बुराई का अंत एक ना एक दिन होता ज़रूर हे और ये अंत तब ही आता हे जब लगता हे की इसका कोई अंत ही नहीं

----------


## jaggajat

> आपकी पूरी बात शत प्रतिशत सही हे सिवाय इसके 
> अंग्रेजों को भी यही गलत फहमी थी की इन जाहिलों ( भारतियों ) को क्या पता की राज कैसे करते हें , देश कैसे चलते हें , पर हमने कर दिखाया 
> वो भी अजगर के समान ही थे , पर हम उनसे बचे भी और भगाने मे कामयाब भी हुए 
> तो हर बुराई का अंत एक ना एक दिन होता ज़रूर हे और ये अंत तब ही आता हे जब लगता हे की इसका कोई अंत ही नहीं


"आप" कांग्रेस को कांग्रेस के साथ मिल के खत्म नही कर सकती बल्कि एक दिन हो सकता है जल्द ही खुद खत्म हो जायेगी

----------


## jaggajat

अब देखो "आप" के खिलाप एक ओर तैयार नया तीर
[h=1]सीएजी ऑडिट को हाई कोर्ट में दी चुनौती
नवभारत टाइम्स | Jan 22, 2014, 06.49PM IST
*वस, हाई कोर्ट
*बिजली कंपनियों के खातों की जांच सीएजी से कराने के केजरीवाल सरकार के फैसले को डिस्कॉम ने दिल्ली हाई कोर्ट में चुनौती दी है। डिस्कॉम ने केजरीवाल सरकार के फैसले को गैरकानूनी बताते हुए अदालत से इस पर रोक लगाने की मांग की है।
बीएसईएस के प्रवक्ता चंद्रप्रकाश कामत ने बताया कि उन्होंने हाई कोर्ट में दाखिल अपनी याचिका में तीन अहम बातें कही हैं। पहला यह कि वे कानून के दायरे में किसी भी तरह की ऑडिट के लिए तैयार हैं। दूसरा यह कि दिल्ली की बिजली कंपनियां सीएजी के अधिकार क्षेत्र में नहीं आती हैं और तीसरा यह कि सीएजी से मान्यता प्राप्त एम्पैनल्ड ऑडिटिंग संस्थान पिछले 10 सालों से उनकी ऑडिट कर रहे हैं।
बिजली कंपनियों ने केजरीवाल सरकार के इस फैसले को गैरकानूनी बताते हुए अदालत से इस पर रोक लगाने की मांग की है। याचिका में यह भी कहा गया है कि डीईआरसी भी इलेक्ट्रिसिटी ऐक्ट 2003 में दी गई शक्तियों का इस्तेमाल करते हुए, बिजली कंपनियों की कई बार स्पेशल ऑडिट कर चुकी है।




> http://navbharattimes.indiatimes.com...w/29209547.cms


 से साभार

----------


## ashwanimale

> "आप" कांग्रेस को कांग्रेस के साथ मिल के खत्म नही कर सकती बल्कि एक दिन हो सकता है जल्द ही खुद खत्म हो जायेगी


कांग्रेस और आप एक नहीं हैं।
कांग्रेस ने बिना मांगे जंग जी के पास समर्थन पत्र सौंप दिया था, यह दांव काटने के लिये कांग्रेस का समर्थन स्वीकार करना आप की मजबूरी बन गया।
पर चिंता नकू करिये।
नये और ताजे हालातों में लवली जी के सुर बदल चुके हैं, मैं तो यही कहुंगा कि लोस चुनाव से पूर्व दिल्ली सरकार गिरनी है।
आप की कोशिश यही रहेगी कि सरकार गिराने का दारोमदार कांग्रेस पर डाल कर ताबूत की अंतिम कील ठोंक सके।
सभी जानते हैं कि आप का काम आसान नहीं है, और अब कठिनाई बढ़ चुकी है, पहले सिर्फ शीला से सामना था, 
परंतु अब लोस चुनाव के परिपेक्ष्य में उसे सबसे निपटना है राहुल मोदी शीला अखिलेश सभी से निपटना है वो भी एक साथ। और ये चारों नाम मंजे हुए कलाकारों के ये है, वर्षों से सत्ता की गोटियां खेल रहे इन कलाकारों से पार पाना आसान नहीं, इस बात को जनता जानती है।
जनता को जो झेलना है वह झेल ही रही है, और अब जनता सीख रही है कि कैसे नेताओं को झेलाया जाये, तय मानिये मित्रों सादगी से जीना नेताओं के लिये आसान नहीं है इसलिये सभी नेता पारिकर (गोवा के सीएम) की तरह नहीं जी सकते।
ऐसे में आप कार्यों की इतनी बढ़ी लाइन खींचना चाहती है कि भाजपा कांग्रेस के लिये उस लाइन से बढ़ी लाइन खींचना असम्भव हो जाये।
रहीं बात बिन्नी बेदी इत्यादि मामलों की तो यह देखिये कि आप का निर्माण इतनी तेजी से हो रहा है कि उनके पास अच्छे आदमियों, अच्छे थिंक टैंक का आभाव सा क्रियेट हो रहा है, थोड़ा समय लगेगा। आप के पास इन आसन्न समस्याओं का इलाज जरूर होगा।

----------


## ashwanimale

> अब देखो "आप" के खिलाप एक ओर तैयार नया तीर
> [h=1]सीएजी ऑडिट को हाई कोर्ट में दी चुनौती
> नवभारत टाइम्स | Jan 22, 2014, 06.49PM IST
> *वस, हाई कोर्ट
> *बिजली कंपनियों के खातों की जांच सीएजी से कराने के केजरीवाल सरकार के फैसले को डिस्कॉम ने दिल्ली हाई कोर्ट में चुनौती दी है। डिस्कॉम ने केजरीवाल सरकार के फैसले को गैरकानूनी बताते हुए अदालत से इस पर रोक लगाने की मांग की है।
> बीएसईएस के प्रवक्ता चंद्रप्रकाश कामत ने बताया कि उन्होंने हाई कोर्ट में दाखिल अपनी याचिका में तीन अहम बातें कही हैं। पहला यह कि वे कानून के दायरे में किसी भी तरह की ऑडिट के लिए तैयार हैं। दूसरा यह कि दिल्ली की बिजली कंपनियां सीएजी के अधिकार क्षेत्र में नहीं आती हैं और तीसरा यह कि सीएजी से मान्यता प्राप्त एम्पैनल्ड ऑडिटिंग संस्थान पिछले 10 सालों से उनकी ऑडिट कर रहे हैं।
> बिजली कंपनियों ने केजरीवाल सरकार के इस फैसले को गैरकानूनी बताते हुए अदालत से इस पर रोक लगाने की मांग की है। याचिका में यह भी कहा गया है कि डीईआरसी भी इलेक्ट्रिसिटी ऐक्ट 2003 में दी गई शक्तियों का इस्तेमाल करते हुए, बिजली कंपनियों की कई बार स्पेशल ऑडिट कर चुकी है।
> 
>  से साभार


अच्छा है, जनता को दिखना चाहिए कि बचने की कोशिशें कैसे की जाती हैं, 
तो विधुत कम्पनियां सीएजी जाँच से बचने की कोशिश कर रहीं हैं कलमाड़ी जी कि तरह!

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जनाब सांप भी मर गया और लाठि भी बच गयी >>>>>>>>

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जिन्दाबाद जिन्दाबाद >>>>>>>

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मुर्दाबाद मुर्दाबाद >>>>>>>

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

हो बरबाद हो बरबाद >>>>>>>>>>

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

आम आदमी जिन्दाबाद >>>>>>>>

----------


## satya_anveshi

> Ye kya ben bhai aapne bhi party badal li <<<<<<<<


शायद आप समझे नहीं......... आपको कोई गलतफहमी हुई लगती है।

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

तब तो ठीक है ज़नाब>>>>>>>

----------


## comred756

आज आम  आदमी सड़को पर उतरना सीख गया है जो इसे अराजकता कह रहे है वो नहिं चाहते कि गरीब शोषित समाज अपने हक के लिए आवाज उठाये

----------


## comred756

*आएगी-आएगी क्रांति !
जरुर आएगी क्रन्ति एक दिन !
उस दिन !
सहनशीलता का गुलदस्ता 
बिखर चूका होगा !
तुम्हारे तानाशाही चेहरे का 
मुखोटा हट चूका होगा !
अन्याय और अत्याचार 
विवश हो जायेंगे !
समझोतों के सारे स्रोत 
सुख जायेंगे !
अरे तानाशाहों !
सुन लो !
वो तुम्हारा अंतिम दिन होगा !!*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> आपकी पूरी बात शत प्रतिशत सही हे सिवाय इसके 
> अंग्रेजों को भी यही गलत फहमी थी की इन जाहिलों ( भारतियों ) को क्या पता की राज कैसे करते हें , देश कैसे चलते हें , पर हमने कर दिखाया 
> वो भी अजगर के समान ही थे , पर हम उनसे बचे भी और भगाने मे कामयाब भी हुए 
> 
> तो हर बुराई का अंत एक ना एक दिन होता ज़रूर हे और ये अंत तब ही आता हे जब लगता हे की इसका कोई अंत ही नहीं


जब बहुत से लोगों की अचानक सक्रिय राजनीति में रुचि उत्पन्न हो जाए तो समझ लो यही क्रांति का संकेत है।
- लेनिन

----------


## comred756

*लड़ो!!


लड़ो!
कब तक चुप रहोगे 
कब तक अन्याय सहोगे 
चुपचाप सहना 
बुजदिली है 
इससे तो अच्छा है 
सिद्धातो के लिए मर जाना !!!!

*
कामरेड 756

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

गिजब कामरेड साब >>>>>
कषम झूलेलाल कि जनाब बहुते जौश आ गया >>>>>>
मैं आज ही अपने दादाजी पुरानी बंदूक ठीक करवाता हूं जनाब >>>>>>

----------


## deshpremi

> ये तो वो ही बात हुई प्रेमी प्रा की बदमाश चोरी करे, डंका डाले, लूटपाट करे, गफलत करे , बलात्कार करे वहाँ तक कोई बात नहीं पर एक शरीफ आदमी उसे बदमाश ना बोले उसके बारे मे अपशब्द ना बोले क्यूँ की वो शरीफ हे ????????


जिन नेताओं के बारे में ऐसे अपशब्द प्रयोग किये गए है उन्होंने कोनसी बदमाशी करी डाके डाले बलात्कार किये महिला उत्पीडन किये है और अगर माना ये लोग गंदे है तो उनके साथ आप भी गंदे हो जाओ ये कहाँ तक सही है 

मैं भी आप का कोई विरोधी नहीं हूँ पर उनके कार्य करने के तरीके से संतुष्ट नहीं हू क्योंकि मुझे इनसे इस तरह की उम्मीद नहीं थी

----------


## biji pande

> माननीय पांडे जी 
> हेट्स ऑफ टू यू 
> आपको ये नहीं दिखाई दे रहा की जिस व्यक्ति की तबीयत ठीक नहीं वो फिर भी लड़ रहा हे व्यवस्था मे सुधार के लिए , बल्कि आपको चिंता हे की कहीं दूसरों को रोगी ना बना दे :759:
> 
> वेसे शायद आप टीवी नहीं देखते , टीवी छुत की बीमारी नहीं हे और उसका इलाज संभव हे (जनहित मे जारी )




खान भाई वो बिमारी का बहाना बना कर ही लोगों की हमदर्दी ले रहा है और व्यवस्था सुधार के लिए नहीं अपनी पार्टी  के मंत्री को बचाने के लिए लड़ रहा है  और ये बात साबित भी हो चुकी है की वो गुंडा सोमनाथ उस दिन की घटना का नेतृत्व कर रहा था .



और जनाब tb का इलाज़ जरूर संभव है पर है ये संक्रामक बिमारी ही वैसे आप ने सच कहा मै tv नहीं देखता ?

----------


## biji pande

> गिजब कामरेड साब >>>>>
> कषम झूलेलाल कि जनाब बहुते जौश आ गया >>>>>>
> मैं आज ही अपने दादाजी पुरानी बंदूक ठीक करवाता हूं जनाब >>>>>>




बहुत खूब कवी महोदय

----------


## deshpremi

वैसे ये सब ड्रामा केजरीवाल ने अपने कानून मंत्री सोमनाथ को बचाने के लिए ही किया था पर सोमनाथ को सजा मिलनी ही चाहिये

----------


## biji pande

aadarshwadi aam aadmi

----------


## biji pande

.................................

----------


## satya_anveshi

> वैसे ये सब ड्रामा केजरीवाल ने अपने कानून मंत्री सोमनाथ को बचाने के लिए ही किया था पर सोमनाथ को सजा मिलनी ही चाहिये


ड्रामा तो टीवी वाले करते हैं.... फिल्मों में डायरेक्शन टीवी की तुलना में बहुत अच्छा होता है। उदाहरण के लिए टीवी पर मकर संक्रांति के दिन पतंग उड़ाते हुए दिखाया जाएगा.... डोर हाथ में एकदम लूज पड़ी है और बंदा ए जोर जोर से हिचके मार रहा है..... कोई भी देखकर ही बता दे झूठा है.... फिल्मों में ऐसी बेवकूफी तो कम से कम नहीं दिखाई जाती।
इसी तरह यदि यह अरविंद का ड्रामा था तो ड्रामा ही सही...... आज तक भारत में ऐसा कोई राजनेता पैदा नहीं हुआ जो तेज बीमारी के ड्रामे के साथ तेज ठंड और बारिश आदि को सहते हुए ऐसा ड्रामा कर सके............
और अब कोई बदहाल कानून व्यवस्था के लिए अरविंद की तरफ उँगली नहीं उठा सकता......... पुलिस वालों पर भी दबाव रहेगा.... उनके मन में यह खुटका तो रहेगा ही कि कहीं भी हमने कुछ किया और बात आगे तक पहुँच गई तो फिर कोई धरना प्रदर्शन न हो जाए..... जनता को भी यह भरोसा होगा कि यदि कोई पुलिस वाला मुझे परेशान करे तो मैं किसी को अपनी बात बता सकता हूँ

----------


## deshpremi

> ड्रामा तो टीवी वाले करते हैं.... फिल्मों में डायरेक्शन टीवी की तुलना में बहुत अच्छा होता है। उदाहरण के लिए टीवी पर मकर संक्रांति के दिन पतंग उड़ाते हुए दिखाया जाएगा.... डोर हाथ में एकदम लूज पड़ी है और बंदा ए जोर जोर से हिचके मार रहा है..... कोई भी देखकर ही बता दे झूठा है.... फिल्मों में ऐसी बेवकूफी तो कम से कम नहीं दिखाई जाती।
> इसी तरह यदि यह अरविंद का ड्रामा था तो ड्रामा ही सही...... आज तक भारत में ऐसा कोई राजनेता पैदा नहीं हुआ जो तेज बीमारी के ड्रामे के साथ तेज ठंड और बारिश आदि को सहते हुए ऐसा ड्रामा कर सके............
> और अब कोई बदहाल कानून व्यवस्था के लिए अरविंद की तरफ उँगली नहीं उठा सकता......... पुलिस वालों पर भी दबाव रहेगा.... उनके मन में यह खुटका तो रहेगा ही कि कहीं भी हमने कुछ किया और बात आगे तक पहुँच गई तो फिर कोई धरना प्रदर्शन न हो जाए..... जनता को भी यह भरोसा होगा कि यदि कोई पुलिस वाला मुझे परेशान करे तो मैं किसी को अपनी बात बता सकता हूँ


बेन भर्रा ये ड्रामा ही था अगर ऐसा न होता केजरीवाल अपने कथन पर कायम रहता और पुलिस वालो के ट्रान्सफर से कम पे नहीं हटता जबकि वास्तविकता ये है कि आम आदमी पार्टी के बार बार कहने पर भी वहाँ उतने समर्थक नहीं पहुंचे दो दो बार एस एम् एस द्वारा बुलाने के बावजूद इससे जाहिर था कि उनके धरने को उनकी पार्टी के सदस्य ही समर्थन नहीं कर रहे थे और उसे ये भी पता था कि रात को सेना उसे वहाँ से हटा देगी इसलिए उसने वहाँ से हटने के लिए बीच का रास्ता निकाला और मोका देख कर निकल लिया सोमनाथ भारती ने कानून अपने हाथ में लिया है और गलत काम किया है उसे सजा मिलनी ही चाहिए और सजा केजरीवाल को भी मिलेगी उसने भी क़ानून तोडा है 

मकसद सही था केजरीवाल का पर तरीका गलत

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मकसद सही था केजरीवाल
का पर तरीका गलत>>>



जी प्रेमी भाई >>>>
अगर मंशा सही है तो कोई बात नही 
जनाब >>>>>>> आम आदमी जिन्दाबाद

----------


## biji pande

> ड्रामा तो टीवी वाले करते हैं.... फिल्मों में डायरेक्शन टीवी की तुलना में बहुत अच्छा होता है। उदाहरण के लिए टीवी पर मकर संक्रांति के दिन पतंग उड़ाते हुए दिखाया जाएगा.... डोर हाथ में एकदम लूज पड़ी है और बंदा ए जोर जोर से हिचके मार रहा है..... कोई भी देखकर ही बता दे झूठा है.... फिल्मों में ऐसी बेवकूफी तो कम से कम नहीं दिखाई जाती।
> इसी तरह यदि यह अरविंद का ड्रामा था तो ड्रामा ही सही...... आज तक भारत में ऐसा कोई राजनेता पैदा नहीं हुआ जो तेज बीमारी के ड्रामे के साथ तेज ठंड और बारिश आदि को सहते हुए ऐसा ड्रामा कर सके............
> और अब कोई बदहाल कानून व्यवस्था के लिए अरविंद की तरफ उँगली नहीं उठा सकता......... पुलिस वालों पर भी दबाव रहेगा.... उनके मन में यह खुटका तो रहेगा ही कि कहीं भी हमने कुछ किया और बात आगे तक पहुँच गई तो फिर कोई धरना प्रदर्शन न हो जाए..... जनता को भी यह भरोसा होगा कि यदि कोई पुलिस वाला मुझे परेशान करे तो मैं किसी को अपनी बात बता सकता हूँ



नेताओं से ज्यादा ड्रामेबाज़ तो शायद ही दुनिया में कोई भी हो जब भी कैमरा उसकी तरफ घूमता है उसे तुरंत खांसी आ जाती है वाह रे खंसिवाल


और वो धरना छोड़ कर इसी लिए भागा की सारी  उंगलियाँ उसी की तरफ उठ चुकी हैं और जनता के सामने उसे अपनी पोल खुलती दिखी इसी लिए जनता ने इस बार उसे अकेला उसके भांडों के भरोसे ही छोड़ दिया था इसीलिए वो दम दबा कर भाग खडा हुआ

----------


## biji pande

......................................

----------


## biji pande

केजरीवाल के इस बार के अनुभव बहुत कडवे रहे अब वो कुछ दिन तक तो ड्रामे से परहेज रखेगा ही

----------


## deshpremi

बी जे पी बंगलादेशी मुसलमानों का विरोध करती है इस पर आप पार्टी को ऐतराज देखिये ८.२८ से आगे शुरू से देखना चाहे तो देखे दो कुत्ते भोंक रहे है

----------


## biji pande

सर जी बांग्लादेशी ही तो इनके मुख्या  वोट बैंक हैं .

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन भर्रा ये ड्रामा ही था अगर ऐसा न होता केजरीवाल अपने कथन पर कायम रहता और पुलिस वालो के ट्रान्सफर से कम पे नहीं हटता जबकि वास्तविकता ये है कि आम आदमी पार्टी के बार बार कहने पर भी वहाँ उतने समर्थक नहीं पहुंचे दो दो बार एस एम् एस द्वारा बुलाने के बावजूद इससे जाहिर था कि उनके धरने को उनकी पार्टी के सदस्य ही समर्थन नहीं कर रहे थे और उसे ये भी पता था कि रात को सेना उसे वहाँ से हटा देगी इसलिए उसने वहाँ से हटने के लिए बीच का रास्ता निकाला और मोका देख कर निकल लिया सोमनाथ भारती ने कानून अपने हाथ में लिया है और गलत काम किया है उसे सजा मिलनी ही चाहिए और सजा केजरीवाल को भी मिलेगी उसने भी क़ानून तोडा है 
> 
> मकसद सही था केजरीवाल का पर तरीका गलत


जी..................

----------


## deshpremi

सोजन्य : नवभारत टाइम्स 

नई दिल्ली
दिल्ली की सरकार और मुख्यमंत्री अरविंद केजरीवाल धरने को लेकर कानूनी रूप से घिरते जा रहे हैं। 'आप' के धरने के खिलाफ पहले ही चार एफआईर दर्ज हो चुकी हैं और अब सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने इस मामले में नोटिस जारी कर दिया है। इस मामले में दाखिल जनहित याचिका पर सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने केंद्र और दिल्ली सरकार को नोटिस जारी कर जवाब तलब किया है।

उधर, केजरीवाल के धरने के मामले में चौथी एफआईआर गेस्ट लेडी टीचर्स ने दर्ज कराई है। आरोप है कि इन टीचर्स के साथ बदतमीजी की गई थी। ये टीचर्स नौकरी पक्की करने और अन्य मांगों को लेकर वहां गई थीं और धरने पर बैठे केजरीवाल से मिलना चाहती थीं। आरोप है कि जब वे सीएम को ज्ञापन देने की कोशिश कर रही थीं, तो 'आप' के कुछ कार्यकर्ताओं ने इन्हें रोक लिया। इनके साथ धक्कामुक्की की गई और कुछ कार्यकर्ताओं ने बदतमीजी की।

इससे पहले दर्ज एफआईआर में एक केजरीवाल, उनके मंत्री और कुछ अन्य लोग नामजद हैं। शेष तीन एफआईआर अज्ञात लोगों के खिलाफ हैं। इनमें एक एफआईआर पत्थरबाजी के सिलसिले में है। एक रफी मार्ग पर बैरिकेड्स तोड़ने के मामले में है और एक गेस्ट टीचर्स के मामले में। तीनों ही एफआईआर के 'अज्ञात' को ज्ञात का दर्जा देने का काम शुरू हो गया है। विडियो फुटेज देख कर चेहरे साफ किए जा रहे हैं। चेहरों की सही पहचान के लिए कई स्तरीय कोशिशें शुरू कर दी गई हैं। लिस्ट बनाई जा रही हैं। जल्द पूछताछ का सिलसिला शुरू किया जा सकता है। दो दिने के धरने की पुलिस ने भी विडियोग्राफी कराई थी। उस विडियो से काफी कुछ निकल रहा है। पुलिस टीवी चैनलों की फुटेज से भी मदद लेने की कोशिश में है। अभी और केस दर्ज होने की संभावना से इनकार नहीं किया गया है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> नेताओं से ज्यादा ड्रामेबाज़ तो शायद ही दुनिया में कोई भी हो जब भी कैमरा उसकी तरफ घूमता है उसे तुरंत खांसी आ जाती है वाह रे खंसिवाल
> 
> 
> और वो धरना छोड़ कर इसी लिए भागा की सारी  उंगलियाँ उसी की तरफ उठ चुकी हैं और जनता के सामने उसे अपनी पोल खुलती दिखी इसी लिए जनता ने इस बार उसे अकेला उसके भांडों के भरोसे ही छोड़ दिया था इसीलिए वो दम दबा कर भाग खडा हुआ


जी.... सही कहा आपने..... राम जाने कैसा आदमी है जो कैमरा देखते ही खाँसने लग जाता है.....

खैर आप यह बताइए, ट्रांसफर करने और छुट्टी पर भेजने में क्या अंतर है? (मतलब क्या दोनों ही एक्शन से पुलिस महकमे में उन पुलिस वालों का हस्तक्षेप एक बार के लिए बंद नहीं हो जाता?)

----------


## satya_anveshi

कोर्ट में मामला गया है तो सही फैसला ही निकल कर आएगा..... देखते हैं कब जाँच होकर फैसला आता है..... इंतजार रहेगा.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

अहा... मजा आ गया.........
12500 पोस्ट हो गई मेरी.... अभी पता चला... हा हा हा..

----------


## deshpremi

> अहा... मजा आ गया.........
> 12500 पोस्ट हो गई मेरी.... अभी पता चला... हा हा हा..


मुबारका.............................

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मुबारका.............................


ओए ठेंक्यू यारा..... गड्डी चे बोतलां शोतलां ते कुक्कड़ मुर्ग पड़े ने, कढ्ढी जरा....

----------


## biji pande

> अहा... मजा आ गया.........
> 12500 पोस्ट हो गई मेरी.... अभी पता चला... हा हा हा..


बधाई हो भाई ..............

----------


## Kamal Ji

> ओए ठेंक्यू यारा..... गड्डी चे बोतलां शोतलां ते कुक्कड़ मुर्ग पड़े ने, कढ्ढी जरा....


o mundyaa jad shuru hovege te menu v yaad kr lenaa......

----------


## Kamal Ji

> kumar vishwas k sath achha mzaak bana hua h bechaare ko apne stage performance ki maafi mangni pad rahi h baar baar . bahut akadbaaz tha ye bhi . haha


teraa juuthaa khaya si os ne.

----------


## chandni

मै तो दिल्ली मे रहती नहीं पर हमारे एक करीबी रिश्तेदार जो की खुद दिल्ली निवासी हें आए थे , उनके मुताबिक केजरीवाल की जितनी भी आलोचना हो रही हे वो या तो दिल्ली का टॉप ब्यूरोक्रेट वर्ग हे या मीडिया ( और मीडिया के जरिये केजरीवाल को जानने वाले लोग )। 

उनके मुताबिक दिल्ली का आम नागरिक केजरीवाल से बहुत खुश हे

----------


## biji pande

> मोदी सपोर्टर्स की बात नहीं है कौर जी......... जो किसी पर भी अपना विश्वास कर लेते हैं, बिना सोचे समझे... वो यदि उस बात को अपने तक सीमित रखे तो ठीक है चलो कोई नहीं, केवल उसका व्यक्तिगत नुकसान होगा.... पर यदि लोगों को भी बताता है तो फिर ऐसे मानव को बाद में शर्मिंदगी ही उठानी पड़ती है।



बेन भाई बिलकुल सच कहा है आपके ऊपर एकदम सटीक बैठती है

----------


## satya_anveshi

> o mundyaa jad shuru hovege te menu v yaad kr lenaa......


आहो जी.... चंगा.....

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन भाई बिलकुल सच कहा है आपके ऊपर एकदम सटीक बैठती है


 ben ten liked this post

----------


## satya_anveshi

> kumar vishwas k sath achha mzaak bana hua h bechaare ko apne stage performance ki maafi mangni pad rahi h baar baar . bahut akadbaaz tha ye bhi . haha


ज़माने भर के सारे ऐब हम में आ गए तब से....
अमीर-ए-शहर की आँखों में आँखे डाल दी जब से........

----------


## ashwanimale

क्या खूब कहा 
बेन तेन जी 
अमीर-ए-शहर की आँखों में आँखे डाल दी जब से

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> ज़माने भर के सारे ऐब हम में आ गए तब से....
> अमीर-ए-शहर की आँखों में आँखे डाल दी जब से........


वाह सुभान अल्लाह बेन महोदय 
इन दो लाइनों मे केजरीवाल को पूरी तरह बयां कर दिया आपने :759:

----------


## satya_anveshi

दिल्ली में तीन पुलिस वालों को सस्पेंड क्यों किया गया? उनके खिलाफ कोई दोष साबित नहीं हुआ था और न ही किसी ने कहा था इनका तबादला करो या इन्हें हटाओ फिर भी क्यों उन्हें हटाया गया?
तार्किक प्रश्न है, जरा सोचिएगा.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

> दिल्ली में तीन पुलिस वालों को सस्पेंड क्यों किया गया? उनके खिलाफ कोई दोष साबित नहीं हुआ था और न ही किसी ने कहा था इनका तबादला करो या इन्हें हटाओ फिर भी क्यों उन्हें हटाया गया?
> तार्किक प्रश्न है, जरा सोचिएगा.........


क्योंकि एक बार जाँच करने के लिए किसी को सस्पेंड किया जा सकता है...... इस तरह का सस्पेंशन उस कर्मचारी के लिए कोई सजा नहीं है... और ऐसा मैं नहीं कहता बल्कि सब ऐसा कहते हैं......... मुक्त ज्ञानकोश विकिपीडिया का इस बारे में क्या खयाल है......... Suspension on full pay can also be used when an employee needs to be removed from the workplace to avoid prejudicing an investigation. This is used not as a punishment, but in the employer's best interest. For example, a police officer who shoots a person while on duty will be given a suspension with pay during the investigation, not to punish, but to enable the department to carry out its investigation. Most officers involved in such shootings end up receiving no punishment.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suspension_(punishment)
(पांडे जी अब तो मानोगे कि यदि उन पुलिस वालों को एक बारगी हटा भी दिया जाता तो भी उनके साथ कोई अन्याय नहीं होता)
दिल्ली का गृह मंत्रालय तब भी जाँच के लिए उन तीन पुलिस वालों को हटा सकता था जिनका नाम अरविंद ने बताया था...... पर नहीं... उन्होंने यह दिखाना चाहा के हम आपके नीचे नहीं हैं तो हम आपकी बात नहीं मानेंगे, भले ही आप सच क्यों न कह रहे हों.... उन्होंने इसे अपनी जिद का सवाल बनाया..
अरविंद ने उनकी इस जिद के खिलाफ धरना दिया था न कि अपने मंत्री को बचाने के लिए... बल्कि मैं तो कहूंगा पुलिस को मंत्री के पीछे लगने के बहाने ड्रग माफिया को बचाने का रास्ता मिल गया...... आज तक उस इलाके में ड्रग कारोबार के खिलाफ कुछ भी हुआ हो तो बता दें...
इन्होंने बड़े मुद्दों को तो गौण बना दिया और गौण मुद्दों को बना दिया हिमालय.. और लोग इनके बनाए गए प्रोजेक्शन को सच मान भी लेते हैं....
मैं यह नहीं कहता कि सोमनाथ भारती पर कुछ कार्रवाई मत करो, वो कानून कर ही रहा है पर साथ ही कानून उस जगह रह रहे विदेशी लोगों की भी जाँच करे...

----------


## biji pande

> क्योंकि एक बार जाँच करने के लिए किसी को सस्पेंड किया जा सकता है...... इस तरह का सस्पेंशन उस कर्मचारी के लिए कोई सजा नहीं है... और ऐसा मैं नहीं कहता बल्कि सब ऐसा कहते हैं......... मुक्त ज्ञानकोश विकिपीडिया का इस बारे में क्या खयाल है......... Suspension on full pay can also be used when an employee needs to be removed from the workplace to avoid prejudicing an investigation. This is used not as a punishment, but in the employer's best interest. For example, a police officer who shoots a person while on duty will be given a suspension with pay during the investigation, not to punish, but to enable the department to carry out its investigation. Most officers involved in such shootings end up receiving no punishment.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suspension_(punishment)
> (पांडे जी अब तो मानोगे कि यदि उन पुलिस वालों को एक बारगी हटा भी दिया जाता तो भी उनके साथ कोई अन्याय नहीं होता)
> दिल्ली का गृह मंत्रालय तब भी जाँच के लिए उन तीन पुलिस वालों को हटा सकता था जिनका नाम अरविंद ने बताया था...... पर नहीं... उन्होंने यह दिखाना चाहा के हम आपके नीचे नहीं हैं तो हम आपकी बात नहीं मानेंगे, भले ही आप सच क्यों न कह रहे हों.... उन्होंने इसे अपनी जिद का सवाल बनाया..
> अरविंद ने उनकी इस जिद के खिलाफ धरना दिया था न कि अपने मंत्री को बचाने के लिए... बल्कि मैं तो कहूंगा पुलिस को मंत्री के पीछे लगने के बहाने ड्रग माफिया को बचाने का रास्ता मिल गया...... आज तक उस इलाके में ड्रग कारोबार के खिलाफ कुछ भी हुआ हो तो बता दें...
> इन्होंने बड़े मुद्दों को तो गौण बना दिया और गौण मुद्दों को बना दिया हिमालय.. और लोग इनके बनाए गए प्रोजेक्शन को सच मान भी लेते हैं....
> मैं यह नहीं कहता कि सोमनाथ भारती पर कुछ कार्रवाई मत करो, वो कानून कर ही रहा है पर साथ ही कानून उस जगह रह रहे विदेशी लोगों की भी जाँच करे...



बेन भाई आप घूम फिर कर फिर वहीँ पहुँच गए एक बे फिजूल की जिद अगर मान भी ली जाती तो ये खान्सिवाल फिर कोई नया बखेड़ा शुरू कर देता पर अब अपनी दम टांगों में दबाये घूम रहा है और सोमनाथ  को बचाने के लिए in लोगो ने नए हाथ कंडे निकालना शुरू कर दिया है

----------


## deshpremi

> क्योंकि एक बार जाँच करने के लिए किसी को सस्पेंड किया जा सकता है...... इस तरह का सस्पेंशन उस कर्मचारी के लिए कोई सजा नहीं है... और ऐसा मैं नहीं कहता बल्कि सब ऐसा कहते हैं......... मुक्त ज्ञानकोश विकिपीडिया का इस बारे में क्या खयाल है......... Suspension on full pay can also be used when an employee needs to be removed from the workplace to avoid prejudicing an investigation. This is used not as a punishment, but in the employer's best interest. For example, a police officer who shoots a person while on duty will be given a suspension with pay during the investigation, not to punish, but to enable the department to carry out its investigation. Most officers involved in such shootings end up receiving no punishment.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suspension_(punishment)
> (पांडे जी अब तो मानोगे कि यदि उन पुलिस वालों को एक बारगी हटा भी दिया जाता तो भी उनके साथ कोई अन्याय नहीं होता)
> दिल्ली का गृह मंत्रालय तब भी जाँच के लिए उन तीन पुलिस वालों को हटा सकता था जिनका नाम अरविंद ने बताया था...... पर नहीं... उन्होंने यह दिखाना चाहा के हम आपके नीचे नहीं हैं तो हम आपकी बात नहीं मानेंगे, भले ही आप सच क्यों न कह रहे हों.... उन्होंने इसे अपनी जिद का सवाल बनाया..
> अरविंद ने उनकी इस जिद के खिलाफ धरना दिया था न कि अपने मंत्री को बचाने के लिए... बल्कि मैं तो कहूंगा पुलिस को मंत्री के पीछे लगने के बहाने ड्रग माफिया को बचाने का रास्ता मिल गया...... आज तक उस इलाके में ड्रग कारोबार के खिलाफ कुछ भी हुआ हो तो बता दें...
> इन्होंने बड़े मुद्दों को तो गौण बना दिया और गौण मुद्दों को बना दिया हिमालय.. और लोग इनके बनाए गए प्रोजेक्शन को सच मान भी लेते हैं....
> मैं यह नहीं कहता कि सोमनाथ भारती पर कुछ कार्रवाई मत करो, वो कानून कर ही रहा है पर साथ ही कानून उस जगह रह रहे विदेशी लोगों की भी जाँच करे...


बेन भर्रा मन्नी तेरी गल कि सुस्पेंष्ण कोई सजा नहीं तो ये बात क़ानून मंत्री पर क्यों नहीं लागू होती उन्हें क्यों नहीं सुस्पेंड या अवकाश पर भेजा जाता जब कि उनके खिलाफ कोर्ट और गवर्नर दोनों ने जांच के आर्डर दिए है क्यों नहीं वो महिला आयोग के सामने प्रस्तुत होते जो कल तक दिन में पांच पांच बार मीडिया को सम्बोंधित करते थे क्यों नजरे बचाते घूम रहे है 

केजरीवाल जी को चाहिये था कि सोमनाथ भारती को सस्पेंड करते या अवकाश पर भेज देते जांच की रिपोर्ट आने के बाद पुनः बहाल कर देते क्या किसी को दोषित करने का अधिकार सिर्फ केजरीवाल को है कोर्ट कुछ मायने नहीं रखती

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन भर्रा मन्नी तेरी गल कि सुस्पेंष्ण कोई सजा नहीं तो ये बात क़ानून मंत्री पर क्यों नहीं लागू होती उन्हें क्यों नहीं सुस्पेंड या अवकाश पर भेजा जाता जब कि उनके खिलाफ कोर्ट और गवर्नर दोनों ने जांच के आर्डर दिए है क्यों नहीं वो महिला आयोग के सामने प्रस्तुत होते जो कल तक दिन में पांच पांच बार मीडिया को सम्बोंधित करते थे क्यों नजरे बचाते घूम रहे है 
> 
> केजरीवाल जी को चाहिये था कि सोमनाथ भारती को सस्पेंड करते या अवकाश पर भेज देते जांच की रिपोर्ट आने के बाद पुनः बहाल कर देते क्या किसी को दोषित करने का अधिकार सिर्फ केजरीवाल को है कोर्ट कुछ मायने नहीं रखती


जी...... मेरे विचार के अनुसार जवाब देता हूँ... कानून मंत्री के मामले में जाँच चल रही है जो पता नहीं कौन कर रहा है... पुलिस ही कर रही है शायद..... और पुलिस जो है वो किसी भी तरह से दिल्ली सरकार या उसके किसी मंत्री के दबाव में नहीं है... क्योंकि फिलहाल दिल्ली पुलिस की जवाबदेही दिल्ली सरकार के प्रति नहीं है यह केंद्र के अंतर्गत है...... इसलिए जाँच के लिए मंत्री के इस्तीफे या छुट्टी की कोई जरूरत है... तो वो मुझे नहीं दिखाई देती.....
मंत्री जी महिला आयोग के सामने क्यों नहीं जा रहे यह मुझे नहीं पता.. मैं बस अनुमान लगा सकता हूँ.. उस धरने वाले दिन अंदर के लोगों को बाहर और बाहर के लोगों को अंदर नहीं आने दिया जा रहा था शायद इसलिए वो नहीं गए हों... क्योंकि आप का जो विधायक अखिलेश त्रिपाठी घायल हुआ है वो बाहर से अंदर आने के प्रयास में था तब पुलिस ने उसकी कुटाई की थी..... शायद कानून मंत्री अपने को वैसी हालत में न देखना चाहते हों.... :D:
उस दिन के बाद महिला आयोग ने कोई दूसरी तारीख दी हो और तब वो न गए हों तो ऐसा मामला मुझे ध्यान नहीं......

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन भाई आप घूम फिर कर फिर वहीँ पहुँच गए एक बे फिजूल की जिद अगर मान भी ली जाती तो ये खान्सिवाल फिर कोई नया बखेड़ा शुरू कर देता पर अब अपनी दम टांगों में दबाये घूम रहा है और सोमनाथ  को बचाने के लिए in लोगो ने नए हाथ कंडे निकालना शुरू कर दिया है


ये आपको बेफिजूल की जिद लगती है????
अपना काम न करने वाले को हटाने की बात करना मान लिया कि जिद है पर क्या ये फिजूल की है???
सोमनाथ भारती ने आज मीडिया को बिकाऊ बोल दिया... इस पर आआप ने सोमनाथ के इस बयान पर नाराजगी जताई और कार्रवाई करने की बात बोल दी... फिर सोमनाथ ने मीडिया से माफी माँग ली... जो पार्टी इतनी सी बात पर अपने मंत्री पर इंटरनल कार्रवाई कर रही आप कह रहे हो बचाने का प्रयास कर रही है?
आपके देश के फिल्म स्टार की अमेरिका में हवाई अड्डे पर जाँच होती है क्योंकि उसका नाम खान है, आपके देश के एक सन्यासी की इंग्लैंड में जाँच होती है क्योंकि उसकी दाढ़ी लंबी है.... इन दोनों का कोई कसूर नहीं था और न ही जाँच में दोषी पाए गए... फिर भी अमेरिका या ब्रिटेन ने माफी नहीं माँगी...... और आपके अपने देश में ड्रग्स बेची जा रही है... वाजिब कारण से किसी की जाँच हुई और वो निर्दोष निकला (चावल में से कंकर बीनने के लिए पहले पहले सभी चावल को थाली में डालना ही पड़ता है, आप सीधा कंकर अलग नहीं कर सकते। इसलिए ये राग अलापना कि वो निर्दोष थी फिर भी उसकी जाँच करवाई आदि आदि बिल्कुल भी तर्क संगत नहीं लगता) उस देश को कोई आपत्ति नहीं जिसका वो नागरिक है उल्टा वो देश धन्यवाद करता है, और आप उस जाँच के खिलाफ बोल रहे हो.. सारे जहान का दर्द आपके ही सीने में आ गया...
आपने कभी यह तो नहीं कहा कि चलो सोमनाथ भारती के साथ साथ एक बार उस जगह रहने वाले स्थानीय नागरिकों की बात को ध्यान रखते हुए यह पता तो करना चाहिए कि वास्तव में ये लोग ड्रग बेचते हैं या नहीं? क्या इनके पास पासपोर्ट वीजा भी है या नहीं? कहीं ये ड्रग्स रैकेट से आगे निकल कर राष्ट्रविरोधी गतिविधियों तक तो नहीं पहुँच गए?? और ना ही आप ये सब बातें न जाँचने के लिए पुलिस को कोस रहे हो क्योंकि आपके द्वारा कोसे जाने के लिए तो धरती पर एक ही आदमी ने जन्म लिया है न!!
चलो इन सब को छोड़, आप ये बताओ कि आप क्या कभी बाइक चलाते हो? यदि चलाते हो तो क्या ट्रैफ़िक पुलिस की गुमटी के पास से निकलते समय हेलमेट भी पहनते हो?

----------


## deshpremi

> जी...... मेरे विचार के अनुसार जवाब देता हूँ... कानून मंत्री के मामले में जाँच चल रही है जो पता नहीं कौन कर रहा है... पुलिस ही कर रही है शायद..... और पुलिस जो है वो किसी भी तरह से दिल्ली सरकार या उसके किसी मंत्री के दबाव में नहीं है... क्योंकि फिलहाल दिल्ली पुलिस की जवाबदेही दिल्ली सरकार के प्रति नहीं है यह केंद्र के अंतर्गत है...... इसलिए जाँच के लिए मंत्री के इस्तीफे या छुट्टी की कोई जरूरत है... तो वो मुझे नहीं दिखाई देती.....
> मंत्री जी महिला आयोग के सामने क्यों नहीं जा रहे यह मुझे नहीं पता.. मैं बस अनुमान लगा सकता हूँ.. उस धरने वाले दिन अंदर के लोगों को बाहर और बाहर के लोगों को अंदर नहीं आने दिया जा रहा था शायद इसलिए वो नहीं गए हों... क्योंकि आप का जो विधायक अखिलेश त्रिपाठी घायल हुआ है वो बाहर से अंदर आने के प्रयास में था तब पुलिस ने उसकी कुटाई की थी..... शायद कानून मंत्री अपने को वैसी हालत में न देखना चाहते हों.... :D:
> उस दिन के बाद महिला आयोग ने कोई दूसरी तारीख दी हो और तब वो न गए हों तो ऐसा मामला मुझे ध्यान नहीं......


आप के अनुमान गलत है महिला आयोग ने शुक्रवार को भी बुलाया था सोमनाथ भारती को पर उसने खुद न जाके वकील भेज दिय जिस महिला आयोग ने सवीकार नहीं किया

----------


## deshpremi

पहले भी कई विवादों में रह चुके दिल्ली के कानून मंत्री सोमनाथ भारती फिर विवादों में हैं। उन्होंने 'आप ' की हिदायत भी नहीं मानी है और एक बार फिर विवादित बयान दिया है। इस बार उन्होंने मीडिया पर पैसे खाने का आरोप लगाया है। उन्होंने पत्रकारों से सवाल किया, 'आप लोगों को नरेंद्र मोदी से कितने पैसे मिले हैं?' हालांकि बाद में सोमनाथ भारती ने अपने बयान पर माफी मांगी। उन्होंने कहा कि उनके कहने का मतलब कुछ और था। कानून मंत्री ने कहा कि अगर उनके बयान से किसी को चोट पहुंची है, तो वे माफी मांगते हैं।

----------


## biji pande

> पहले भी कई विवादों में रह चुके दिल्ली के कानून मंत्री सोमनाथ भारती फिर विवादों में हैं। उन्होंने 'आप ' की हिदायत भी नहीं मानी है और एक बार फिर विवादित बयान दिया है। इस बार उन्होंने मीडिया पर पैसे खाने का आरोप लगाया है। उन्होंने पत्रकारों से सवाल किया, 'आप लोगों को नरेंद्र मोदी से कितने पैसे मिले हैं?' हालांकि बाद में सोमनाथ भारती ने अपने बयान पर माफी मांगी। उन्होंने कहा कि उनके कहने का मतलब कुछ और था। कानून मंत्री ने कहा कि अगर उनके बयान से किसी को चोट पहुंची है, तो वे माफी मांगते हैं।


    अब तो ये बेन भाई ही बताएँगे की मोदी ने आपको कितने पैसे दिए हैं इस बयान का दूसरा मतलब क्या हो सकता है क्योंकि वे इनकी सभी कारगुजारियों को न्याय सांगत बता रहे हैं

----------


## gulabo

आजकल कुछ ज्यादा ही विवादों में फंस या फंसाई जा रही है आप !

----------


## biji pande

> आप के अनुमान गलत है महिला आयोग ने शुक्रवार को भी बुलाया था सोमनाथ भारती को पर उसने खुद न जाके वकील भेज दिय जिस महिला आयोग ने सवीकार नहीं किया


     जब भी कोई गलती सामने आती है बेन भाई कहते हैं मुझे इस बारे में जानकारी नहीं है

----------


## deshpremi

> आजकल कुछ ज्यादा ही विवादों में फंस या फंसाई जा रही है आप !


फंसी नहीं है गुलाबो जी सिर्फ अनुभवहीन लोग है : वो कहावत है अधजल गगरी छलकत जाये

----------


## biji pande

> ये आपको बेफिजूल की जिद लगती है???? अपना काम न करने वाले को हटाने की बात करना मान लिया कि जिद है पर क्या ये फिजूल की है??? सोमनाथ भारती ने आज मीडिया को बिकाऊ बोल दिया... इस पर आआप ने सोमनाथ के इस बयान पर नाराजगी जताई और कार्रवाई करने की बात बोल दी... फिर सोमनाथ ने मीडिया से माफी माँग ली... जो पार्टी इतनी सी बात पर अपने मंत्री पर इंटरनल कार्रवाई कर रही आप कह रहे हो बचाने का प्रयास कर रही है? आपके देश के फिल्म स्टार की अमेरिका में हवाई अड्डे पर जाँच होती है क्योंकि उसका नाम खान है, आपके देश के एक सन्यासी की इंग्लैंड में जाँच होती है क्योंकि उसकी दाढ़ी लंबी है.... इन दोनों का कोई कसूर नहीं था और न ही जाँच में दोषी पाए गए... फिर भी अमेरिका या ब्रिटेन ने माफी नहीं माँगी...... और आपके अपने देश में ड्रग्स बेची जा रही है... वाजिब कारण से किसी की जाँच हुई और वो निर्दोष निकला (चावल में से कंकर बीनने के लिए पहले पहले सभी चावल को थाली में डालना ही पड़ता है, आप सीधा कंकर अलग नहीं कर सकते। इसलिए ये राग अलापना कि वो निर्दोष थी फिर भी उसकी जाँच करवाई आदि आदि बिल्कुल भी तर्क संगत नहीं लगता) उस देश को कोई आपत्ति नहीं जिसका वो नागरिक है उल्टा वो देश धन्यवाद करता है, और आप उस जाँच के खिलाफ बोल रहे हो.. सारे जहान का दर्द आपके ही सीने में आ गया... आपने कभी यह तो नहीं कहा कि चलो सोमनाथ भारती के साथ साथ एक बार उस जगह रहने वाले स्थानीय नागरिकों की बात को ध्यान रखते हुए यह पता तो करना चाहिए कि वास्तव में ये लोग ड्रग बेचते हैं या नहीं? क्या इनके पास पासपोर्ट वीजा भी है या नहीं? कहीं ये ड्रग्स रैकेट से आगे निकल कर राष्ट्रविरोधी गतिविधियों तक तो नहीं पहुँच गए?? और ना ही आप ये सब बातें न जाँचने के लिए पुलिस को कोस रहे हो क्योंकि आपके द्वारा कोसे जाने के लिए तो धरती पर एक ही आदमी ने जन्म लिया है न!! चलो इन सब को छोड़, आप ये बताओ कि आप क्या कभी बाइक चलाते हो? यदि चलाते हो तो क्या ट्रैफ़िक पुलिस की गुमटी के पास से निकलते समय हेलमेट भी पहनते हो?


   सभी बातों का जवाब दूंगा ---------------   पहले शाहरुख़ खान की बात करे इस आदमी की जो एयर पोर्ट पर जांच हुई उसका इसने बखेड़ा बना दिया और इसी आदमी ने दुहाई दी की वो मुसलमान है इस लिए ऐसा हो रहा है .  हमारे देश का तथा कथित धर्म निरपेक्ष ढांचा ही ऐसा है की सभी पार्टियाँ मुसलमानों के वोट के लिए इस किसी बात को तूल देती हैं अगर मैंने इस विषय में ज्यादा कहा तो बात लम्बी खिचेगी इसलिए .....   और अमेरिका वाले अपने देश की सुरक्षा के लिए कोई भी समझौता नहीं करते अगर किसी पर शक होने पर वो जांच करते है तो इतना हो हल्ला क्यूँ

----------


## biji pande

जहां तक रामदेव जी का सवाल  है तो ये स्पष्ट हो चुका है की उसमें कांग्रेस की चाल थी

----------


## biji pande

और मैंने ये कभी भी नहीं कहा की वो महिला निर्दोष थी सवाल जाँच के तरीके का है जो की गलत है

----------


## biji pande

और कल राखी सावंत ने बिलकुल सही  कहा था  आम आदमी पार्टी ने उसका फार्मूला चुरा  लिया है  -    उल जलूल  हरकत करो और उल जलूल बयान देकर हमेशा मिडिया में बने रहो

----------


## comred756

श्रीमान जी आज दिल्ली में  आम आदमी कि सरकार  इमानदारी से काम करने कि कोशिस कर रही है लेकिन ये मिडिया और अन्य पार्टी वाले इन्हे फेल करने पर उतारू हों गए हैं ताः तरह से बदनाम करने कि साजिश कि जा रही है लेकिन आज गरीब शोषित समाज इनके बहकावे में आने वाला नहीं है

----------


## comred756

आज तक हम  लोगों ने सिर्फ दो पार्टियों कि सरकार देखी है अब समय आ गया है कि तीसरा विकल्प लाया जाये

----------


## comred756

तीसरा विकल्प 

इमानदारी कि सफ़ेद चादर लपेटे 
हर बार वही ढोंगी 
सत्ता में आ जाते हैं 
वही पुराने लोग 
हर बार 
कुछ नए चहरे साथ ले आते हैं 
उनको आगे करके 
ये लोग खुद पीछे से खाते हैं 
नए चेहरे देखकर 
कुछ राहत मिलती है 
पुरानी परम्परा 
टूटती-सी दिखती हैं 
किन्तु जल्द ही 
ये चेहरे बेनकाब हो जाते है 
आम आदमी
एक बार  फिर से खुद को  
ठगा सा महसूस करने लगता है 
किन्तु इस बार 
ये नहीं होगा 
अब आम आदमी को जागना ही होगा 
उसे अपने हक़  के लिए सामने  ही होगा 
आज हमें तीसरा विकल्प आजमाना ही होगा 

कामरेड 756

----------


## mangaldev

> श्रीमान जी आज दिल्ली में  आम आदमी कि सरकार  इमानदारी से काम करने कि कोशिस कर रही है लेकिन ये मिडिया और अन्य पार्टी वाले इन्हे फेल करने पर उतारू हों गए हैं ताः तरह से बदनाम करने कि साजिश कि जा रही है लेकिन आज गरीब शोषित समाज इनके बहकावे में आने वाला नहीं है


*राष्ट्र के प्रति भावना नही होगी तो तीसरा आ ही नही पायेगा। वामपंथ की ये सबसे बड़ी कमी है।*

----------


## comred756

> *राष्ट्र के प्रति भावना नही होगी तो तीसरा आ ही नही पायेगा। वामपंथ की ये सबसे बड़ी कमी है।*


श्रीमान जी क्या बंगाल में हमारा 40 वर्षो तक शासन नहीं रहा ?????
क्या हमने बंगाल को अलग देश बनाने कि मांग कि ?????
हमारे राष्ट्रहित के प्रति समर्पण पर संदेह क्यों ?????

----------


## mangaldev

> श्रीमान जी क्या बंगाल में हमारा 40 वर्षो तक शासन नहीं रहा ?????
> क्या हमने बंगाल को अलग देश बनाने कि मांग कि ?????
> हमारे राष्ट्रहित के प्रति समर्पण पर संदेह क्यों ?????


वांपंथियो ने बंगाल से ही बांगलादेशियो को भारत में आने के अवेद्द रास्ते खोले नतिजा सब जानते है। वामपंथी देश के प्रति वफादार नही होते है। इनके तो हीरो ही विदेशी होते है लेलीन कालमार्क्स आदि, देश की हर परम्परा, हर विचार विचारक सब का ये मखोल उड़ाते है जहा ये वामप्ंथ उपजा सो0 रूस, युगोस्लाविया उसने ये कई टुकटे कर कर मिट चुका है भारतवर्ष की तकदीर अच्छी है कि ये केवल बंगाल या केरल जैसे एक कोने में ही पनपा ओर विश्व से मिट गया।

----------


## comred756

> *राष्ट्र के प्रति भावना नही होगी तो तीसरा आ ही नही पायेगा। वामपंथ की ये सबसे बड़ी कमी है।*


हमारी कमी 

हमारी कमी यही है 
हमने आम जनता के 
वोट छिनने के लिए 
झूठे सब्जबाग नहीं दिखाए 
हमने भ्रष्ट व्यवस्था से 
समझोता नहीं किया 
हमने झूठे आश्वासनो कि पुडिया नहीं दी
हमने राजनीति में गिरगिट कि तरह 
अपने रंग नहीं बदले 
शायद हमारी कमी यही है कि हमने 
सिद्धांतो के साथ 
कभी समझोता नहीं किया 
हमारी कमी 
यही है कि हमने 
आदमी को कभी वोट नहीं समझा 
हमने आदमी को 
सिर्फ इंसान समझा



कामरेड 756

----------


## mangaldev

> हमारी कमी 
> 
> हमारी कमी यही है 
> हमने आम जनता के 
> वोट छिनने के लिए 
> झूठे सब्जबाग नहीं दिखाए 
> हमने भ्रष्ट व्यवस्था से 
> समझोता नहीं किया 
> हमने झूठे आश्वासनो कि पुडिया नहीं दी
> ...


आपकी कविता झूठी है भारतवर्ष के वामपंथी कांग्रेस की तरह अल्प-संख्यक वोटो के लिये कीसी भी हद तक चले जाते है। ये खूब देखने मे आता है। वामपंथ एक झूठे सपने की तरह जहां जन्मा था सो0रूस ओर युगोस्लाविया वहा ही खत्म हो चुका है कविताये छोडॉ ओर राष्ट्रवाद की धारा में आ जाओ। जब तक राष्ट्र के स्वीकार नही करोगे भारतवर्ष में तुम्हे हर कोई स्वीकार नही कर सकता। तुम्हारी पोल खुल चुकी है।
देश में नक्स्ल रूपी आतंक तुम्हारी ही देन है

----------


## comred756

हमें  यकीन है 


हमें  यकीन है
एक दिन आएगा 
जिस दिन 
खोखली प्रगति के नाम पर 
मानवता के क्रूर दरिन्दे 
तथाकथित धर्म के ठेकेदारों 
के खिलाफ 
आम आदमी के ह्रदय में 
प्रतिशोध कि चिंगारी 
जल जाएगी 
मेरे दोस्त
एक दिन 
जनता जरूर होश में आएगी 
निराशा की काल कोठरी से ही 
बगावत का जन्म होगा 
समय फेसला करेगा 
उस दिन हम सही होंगे 
कामरेड 756

----------


## comred756

> आपकी कविता झूठी है भारतवर्ष के वामपंथी कांग्रेस की तरह अल्प-संख्यक वोटो के लिये कीसी भी हद तक चले जाते है। ये खूब देखने मे आता है। वामपंथ एक झूठे सपने की तरह जहां जन्मा था सो0रूस ओर युगोस्लाविया वहा ही खत्म हो चुका है कविताये छोडॉ ओर राष्ट्रवाद की धारा में आ जाओ। जब तक राष्ट्र के स्वीकार नही करोगे भारतवर्ष में तुम्हे हर कोई स्वीकार नही कर सकता। तुम्हारी पोल खुल चुकी है।
> देश में नक्स्ल रूपी आतंक तुम्हारी ही देन है



मेरे दोस्त भी कोई विचारधारा हमेशा बनी नहीं रहती एक दिन बीजेपी और  कांग्रेस भी खत्म हो जाएगी 

सरकार कोई भी बनाये हमें कोई आपति नहीं है लेकिन सरकार को उन 80 %शोषित समाज  के लिए काम करना होगा और इसके लिए हम लड़ते रहेंगे 


और नक्सल समस्या के लिए हम पर अकारण इल्जाम न लगाये श्रीमान 
इसके लिए  सरकार की अन्यायपूर्ण-असमान नीतियां ही जिम्मेवार हैं

----------


## mangaldev

> हमें  यकीन है 
> 
> 
> हमें  यकीन है
> एक दिन आएगा 
> जिस दिन 
> खोखली प्रगति के नाम पर 
> मानवता के क्रूर दरिन्दे 
> तथाकथित धर्म के ठेकेदारों 
> ...


आप वामप्ंथी कभी ना तो सही थे ओर ना ही सही होंगे। सही होते तो सो0 रूस ओर युगोस्लाविया जैसे महा शक्तिशाली देश के ट्कडे नही होते। तुम्हारा एजेंडा देश्द्रोही एजेंडा है। तुम्हारा काम भोले लोगो को भड़्काना है उन्हे देश के विरुद्ध चलाना है उनके हाथो मे हथियार थमा कर खून खराबे के लिये उसकाना है। तुम्हारा नेटवर्क पूंजीपतियो के चन्दे या उनसे की गयी अवेद्ध वसूलियो से ही चलता है ओर तुम अपने आप को पूंजीवाद के विरोधी कहते है यहा भी तुम गद्दर ही होते हो जिस थाली में खाते हो ओर उसी में छेद करते हो।

----------


## comred756

> वांपंथियो ने बंगाल से ही बांगलादेशियो को भारत में आने के अवेद्द रास्ते खोले नतिजा सब जानते है। वामपंथी देश के प्रति वफादार नही होते है। इनके तो हीरो ही विदेशी होते है लेलीन कालमार्क्स आदि, देश की हर परम्परा, हर विचार विचारक सब का ये मखोल उड़ाते है जहा ये वामप्ंथ उपजा सो0 रूस, युगोस्लाविया उसने ये कई टुकटे कर कर मिट चुका है भारतवर्ष की तकदीर अच्छी है कि ये केवल बंगाल या केरल जैसे एक कोने में ही पनपा ओर विश्व से मिट गया।


श्रीमान जी वामपंथ में भी अलग अलग विचारधाराए है हमारे हीरो भगत सिंह और चंद्रशेखर आजाद भी हें

----------


## comred756

> आप वामप्ंथी कभी ना तो सही थे ओर ना ही सही होंगे। सही होते तो सो0 रूस ओर युगोस्लाविया जैसे महा शक्तिशाली देश के ट्कडे नही होते। तुम्हारा एजेंडा देश्द्रोही एजेंडा है। तुम्हारा काम भोले लोगो को भड़्काना है उन्हे देश के विरुद्ध चलाना है उनके हाथो मे हथियार थमा कर खून खराबे के लिये उसकाना है। तुम्हारा नेटवर्क पूंजीपतियो के चन्दे या उनसे की गयी अवेद्ध वसूलियो से ही चलता है ओर तुम अपने आप को पूंजीवाद के विरोधी कहते है यहा भी तुम गद्दर ही होते हो जिस थाली में खाते हो ओर उसी में छेद करते हो।


देखिये तर्क वितर्क से हमें कोई परहेज नहीं है लेकिनआप पूर्वाग्रह  से ग्रसित होकर हम पर इस तरह के गंभीर इल्जाम लगा रहे हो तो फिर हमारा कुछ सफाई देना व्यर्थ है 


सभी दोस्तों को मेरा आखरी लाल सलाम

----------


## mangaldev

> मेरे दोस्त भी कोई विचारधारा हमेशा बनी नहीं रहती एक दिन बीजेपी और  कांग्रेस भी खत्म हो जाएगी 
> सरकार कोई भी बनाये हमें कोई आपति नहीं है लेकिन सरकार को उन 80 %शोषित समाज  के लिए काम करना होगा और इसके लिए हम लड़ते रहेंगे 
> और नक्सल समस्या के लिए हम पर अकारण इल्जाम न लगाये श्रीमान 
> इसके लिए  सरकार की अन्यायपूर्ण-असमान नीतियां ही जिम्मेवार हैं


कोई अकारण आरोप नही है ये एक सच्चाई है वामपंथ ओर नक्सलवाद पुजीपतियो ओर माईंसपतियो के वामपंथी गथजोड से चलता है हथियारो के लिये धन पूंजीपती ओर अवेद्ध खनन करने वाले लोग ही नकस्लियो को उपलब्द कराते है या नक्सली उनसे अवेद्ध वसूली करते है आप सरकार पर झूटे आरोप लगा रहे है वामप्ंथी दुनिया के हर देश के लिये खतर्नाक है वामपंथी देश अपने पड़ोसी देशो के लिये भी खतरनाक है। उत्तरीकोरिया चीन इसके जीते जागते उधारण है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> आप के अनुमान गलत है महिला आयोग ने शुक्रवार को भी बुलाया था सोमनाथ भारती को पर उसने खुद न जाके वकील भेज दिय जिस महिला आयोग ने सवीकार नहीं किया


अनुमान ही तो था... कभी गलत तो कभी सही... कोई दिक्कत वाली बात नहीं...
कानून मंत्री महिला आयोग के पास क्यों नहीं जा रहे मुझे नहीं मालूम..... इस बारे में मैं कुछ नहीं कह सकता....
पर एक जानकारी जो इससे जुड़ी हुई है वो दे सकता हूँ...... दिल्ली में गुड़िया से बलात्कार हुआ... इसी दिल्ली पुलिस ने दो हजार रुपए देकर उसके घर वालों को चुप रहने के लिए कहा और इसी महिला आयोग की अध्यक्षा ममता शर्मा जी ने कहा था आज छुट्टी है कल मैं पीड़िता से मिलने जाऊंगी... आप खुद ही देख लो कानून मंत्री की नैतिक जाँच करने वाली आयोग की सुप्रीमो में कितनी नैतिकता है!!!
(पांडे जी मेरी इस बात का यह मतलब न निकाल लीजिएगा कि बेन टेन ने कानून मंत्री को निर्दोष कह दिया... :D:)

----------


## mangaldev

> देखिये तर्क वितर्क से हमें कोई परहेज नहीं है लेकिनआप पूर्वाग्रह  से ग्रसित होकर हम पर इस तरह के गंभीर इल्जाम लगा रहे हो तो फिर हमारा कुछ सफाई देना व्यर्थ है 
> सभी दोस्तों को मेरा आखरी लाल सलाम


में कोई तर्क नही दे रहा ना ही कविता ओर कहानिया लिख रहा हौ 
में तो वामपंथ के वास्तविक उद्दारण प्रस्तुत कर रहा है जो लिख रहा हुन वह कोई जादा पुराना इतिहास नही है कुच्छ तो मुस्किल से 25-30 वर्ष पुराना होगा कुच्छ वर्तमान में चल रहा है में तो हकिकत से अवगत हुन ओर अवगत करवा रहा हु। मेरा कोई पुर्वाग्रह नही है बीजेपी कांग्रेस मेरे लिये कुच्छ नही है भारत देश का नागरिक हु मेरे लिये भारत प्रथ्म है कांग्रेस हो या बिजेपी जो देश के लिये काम करएगी उसे वोट दूंगा। जो देश विरोधी बात करगी उसका जम के विरोध करुंगा।

----------


## mangaldev

> अनुमान ही तो था... कभी गलत तो कभी सही... कोई दिक्कत वाली बात नहीं...
> कानून मंत्री महिला आयोग के पास क्यों नहीं जा रहे मुझे नहीं मालूम..... इस बारे में मैं कुछ नहीं कह सकता....
> पर एक जानकारी जो इससे जुड़ी हुई है वो दे सकता हूँ...... दिल्ली में गुड़िया से बलात्कार हुआ... इसी दिल्ली पुलिस ने दो हजार रुपए देकर उसके घर वालों को चुप रहने के लिए कहा और इसी महिला आयोग की अध्यक्षा ममता शर्मा जी ने कहा था आज छुट्टी है कल मैं पीड़िता से मिलने जाऊंगी... आप खुद ही देख लो कानून मंत्री की नैतिक जाँच करने वाली आयोग की सुप्रीमो में कितनी नैतिकता है!!!
> (पांडे जी मेरी इस बात का यह मतलब न निकाल लीजिएगा कि बेन टेन ने कानून मंत्री को निर्दोष कह दिया... :D:)


ये आयोग कांग्रेस के बिठाये हुये प्यादे है इनका काम कांग्रेस के लिये होता है ये देश ओर समाज के हित में काम नही करते है इन्हे विदेशी महिलाओ का दर्द है जो वे वेश्याव्रति कर रही थी उसके विरुद्ध इन्होने कोई कार्यवाही क्यो नही की।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अब तो ये बेन भाई ही बताएँगे की मोदी ने आपको कितने पैसे दिए हैं इस बयान का दूसरा मतलब क्या हो सकता है क्योंकि वे इनकी सभी कारगुजारियों को न्याय सांगत बता रहे हैं


पांडे भाई आपकी इस पोस्ट से पहले ही मैं इस घटना पर अपना बयान दे चुका हूँ.... मैंने कानून मंत्री के इस बयान को गलत कहा था... और साथ ही यह भी कहा था कि इस बयान पर पार्टी ने अपनी नाराजगी भी जताई जिसके बाद मंत्री ने माफी माँग ली..
मैं आपके गलत को सही कहता हूँ तो गलत को गलत कहने की भी हिम्मत रखता हूँ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> ये आयोग कांग्रेस के बिठाये हुये प्यादे है इनका काम कांग्रेस के लिये होता है ये देश ओर समाज के हित में काम नही करते है इन्हे विदेशी महिलाओ का दर्द है जो वे वेश्याव्रति कर रही थी उसके विरुद्ध इन्होने कोई कार्यवाही क्यो नही की।


ये किसके बिठाए हुए हैं सो तो मैं नहीं कह सकता..... पर इन्होंने विदेशियों के खिलाफ कार्रवाई छोड़ जाँच तक का सवाल क्यों नहीं उठाया? मैं भी जानना चाहता हूँ.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

> जब भी कोई गलती सामने आती है बेन भाई कहते हैं मुझे इस बारे में जानकारी नहीं है


भाई मुझे जो पता होगा उसी के बारे में तो मैं बात कर पाऊंगा न..... या मैंने यहाँ कभी कोई भी बात बिना तथ्य के कही हो तो आप बता दें.... या बिना तथ्य के आपकी बात काटी हो तो वो बता दें...
अब बिना जानकारी के बोलकर मैं फोरम की बची खुची लड़कियों के सामने अपनी बेइज्जती नहीं करवाना चाहता ;): इसलिए जिसके बारे में पता नहीं होता साफ कह देता हूँ.....

----------


## satya_anveshi

> सभी बातों का जवाब दूंगा ---------------   पहले शाहरुख़ खान की बात करे इस आदमी की जो एयर पोर्ट पर जांच हुई उसका इसने बखेड़ा बना दिया और इसी आदमी ने दुहाई दी की वो मुसलमान है इस लिए ऐसा हो रहा है .  हमारे देश का तथा कथित धर्म निरपेक्ष ढांचा ही ऐसा है की सभी पार्टियाँ मुसलमानों के वोट के लिए इस किसी बात को तूल देती हैं अगर मैंने इस विषय में ज्यादा कहा तो बात लम्बी खिचेगी इसलिए .....   और अमेरिका वाले अपने देश की सुरक्षा के लिए कोई भी समझौता नहीं करते अगर किसी पर शक होने पर वो जांच करते है तो इतना हो हल्ला क्यूँ


हाँ यही तो मैं आपको समझाना चाहता हूँ.... अमेरिका अपने देश की सुरक्षा के लिए हमारे देश की हस्तियों तक को नंगा कर के तलाशी ले सकता है तो क्या हम अपने देश और देश के युवाओं की सुरक्षा के लिए किसी विदेशी की जाँच नहीं कर सकते???
इस पर इतना हो हल्ला क्यों?
क्या आपको नहीं लगता इस हो हल्ले के बीच उस जाँच को दबाया जा रहा है जो वास्तव में उस इलाके के विदेशियों की होनी चाहिए थी?
आपको एक घटना बताता हूँ... शायद पिछले साल की बात है... गोआ में एक नाइजीरियन की हत्या हो गई... उसके साथियों ने सड़क रोक दी... पुलिस ने उन 50 लोगों को गिरफ्तार करके जब उनकी जाँच की तो उन पचास में से केवल एक के पास पासपोर्ट मिला..... बाकी सब अवैध रूप से रह रहे थे..... यदि यहाँ के लोगों की भी जाँच हो तो क्या ऐसा मामला सामने नहीं आ सकता??? बिल्कुल आ सकता है...... तो फिर जाँच क्यों नहीं हो रही?? क्योंकि संभावना है कि भाजपा और कांग्रेस दोनों ही ड्रग के धंधे में शामिल है...... सबूत चाहिए...?? लिंक पर जाइए......... http://****************/news/congres...881-3-241.html
पंजाब के पूर्व डीजीपी ने पंजाब मुख्यमंत्री को खत लिखकर बताया था कि ड्रग के धंधे में शिरोमणी अकाली दल (एनडीए की घटक) और कांग्रेस के नेता शामिल है... और इस तरह कमाए गए पैसे को चुनाव में उपयोग किया जा रहा है
और दिल्ली भी पंजाब के पास ही है... तो क्या संभावना नहीं है कि दिल्ली में भी ये गिरोह राजनीतिक देखरेख में चल रहे हैं?? अभी हमारे राजस्थान में जो कि दिल्ली की ही तरह पंजाब के पास ही है ड्रग रैकेट के सक्रिय होने की खबर सबूत सहित आई थी... पिछले पाँच साल से कांग्रेस थी तब ये रैकेट स्थापित हुआ... और अब जब भाजपा का शासन है तब इस मामले में कोई प्रगति नहीं हुई है... क्या दिल्ली में भी ऐसा नहीं हो सकता? आप यह क्यों नहीं सोचते कि यदि वास्तव में ऐसा ही है तो कितनी चतुराई से गिरोह के मुखियाओं ने जनता और मीडिया का ध्यान कानून मंत्री की ओर कर दिया है.....
* दिए गए लिंक में जो स्टार बन जाते हैं वहाँ पर आप आईबीएनलाईव.इन.कॉम लिख लें.... पता नहीं क्यों फोरम पर ibnlive को सेंसर किया हुआ है

----------


## satya_anveshi

> जहां तक रामदेव जी का सवाल  है तो ये स्पष्ट हो चुका है की उसमें कांग्रेस की चाल थी


ठीक है उसमें कांग्रेस की चाल थी......... मतलब कि अनुचित तरीके से उनकी जाँच हुई..... यानी कि विदेश की सरकार में तो इतना दम है कि वो हमारे देश के नागरिक की अनुचित तरीके से बिना किसी कारण जाँच कर सकती है और हमारी सरकार जब वाजिब कारण से भी किसी विदेशी की जाँच करे तो हमारे देश वालों को ही आपत्ति होने लगती है....
इतना सब पढ़ने के बाद अब आप उस जाँच को सही कहते हैं या गलत?? हाँ ना में जवाब दे सकते हैं.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

> और मैंने ये कभी भी नहीं कहा की वो महिला निर्दोष थी सवाल जाँच के तरीके का है जो की गलत है


सहमति.................. यदि कुछ गलत हुआ है तो सजा मिल ही जाएगी.........

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जी बेन भाई आपका कहना सही है कि विदशियों की जाँच करने में कोई हर्ज नही है लेकिन महिलाओ कि जाँच करने के लिए ज्यादा सतर्कता बरतनी ही चाहियें और जाँच में महिला पुलिस का साथ होना भी आवश्यक है <<<<
अगर विदेशो में भारतीय महिलाओ कि अचानक से दिल्ली कि तर्ज पर जाँच होने लगे तो क्या हमें सही लगेगा  <<<<
फिर भी में यही कहूँगा कि इस  घटना को अधिक तूल देना सही नहीं है <<<<<

----------


## satya_anveshi

> श्रीमान जी आज दिल्ली में  आम आदमी कि सरकार  इमानदारी से काम करने कि कोशिस कर रही है लेकिन ये मिडिया और अन्य पार्टी वाले इन्हे फेल करने पर उतारू हों गए हैं ताः तरह से बदनाम करने कि साजिश कि जा रही है लेकिन आज गरीब शोषित समाज इनके बहकावे में आने वाला नहीं है


सहमति.........
राजनीति के केस में जनता भगवान की तरह है और मीडिया तथा बुद्धिजीवी पंडित की तरह है जो भगवान की पूजा करवाता है.... और सरकार उस यजमान की तरह है जो पूजा कर रहा है......
जिस तरह भगवान इंसान की सारी हरकतों पर नजर रखता है और भक्त की केवल भावना देखता है उसी तरह जनता हर सरकार पर नजर रखती है और केवल सरकार के इरादे और उसके द्वारा जनहित में लिए गए फैसलों को देखती है.... यदि आपने पूरे भाव से पूजा नहीं की पर पंडित ने सारी रस्म से पूजा करवाई है तो भी फल नहीं मिलेगा..... पर यदि आपने मन से भगवान की पूजा की और पंडित ने चाहे गलत मंत्र ही बोले हों तो भी भगवान खुश है.........
इसी तरह दिल्ली सरकार पूरे मन से काम कर रही है... अब चाहे मीडिया और कुछ बुद्धिजीवी सोचें हमने गलत मंत्र बोलकर पूजा को नष्ट कर दिया है... पर वास्तव में ऐसा नहीं है... भगवान बहुत खुश है.........

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

देवयानी वाला मामला अलग था वो हमारे देश कि राजनयिक थी राजनयिक को कुछ विशेष छुट प्राप्त होती है इस आधार पर उनकी गिरफ़्तारी अनुचित थी <<<<<
मुझे पहली बार लगा कि भारत सारकार ने इस मुद्दे में अपना पक्ष गंभीरता से रक्खा और अमेरिका को माकूल जबाब दिया <<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> ये आयोग कांग्रेस के बिठाये हुये प्यादे है इनका काम कांग्रेस के लिये होता है ये देश ओर समाज के हित में काम नही करते है इन्हे विदेशी महिलाओ का दर्द है जो वे वेश्याव्रति कर रही थी उसके विरुद्ध इन्होने कोई कार्यवाही क्यो नही की।


निसंदेह महिला आयोग वाले भी सिर्फ हाई प्रोफाइल मामलो में ज्यादा रूची दिखाते है दिल्ली रेड कि घटना के बाद अब तक देश में देश में कई जगह महिला उत्पीडन कि घटनाये हो चूकी हैं इनको उन मामलो में ध्यान देना चाहिए  लेकिन इनको सिर्फ ये जिद है कि क़ानून मंत्री भारती जी हमारे दरबार में आकर सफाई दें <<<<<<<<

----------


## satya_anveshi

> जी बेन भाई आपका कहना सही है कि विदशियों की जाँच करने में कोई हर्ज नही है लेकिन महिलाओ कि जाँच करने के लिए ज्यादा सतर्कता बरतनी ही चाहियें और जाँच में महिला पुलिस का साथ होना भी आवश्यक है <<<<
> अगर विदेशो में भारतीय महिलाओ कि अचानक से दिल्ली कि तर्ज पर जाँच होने लगे तो क्या हमें सही लगेगा  <<<<
> फिर भी में यही कहूँगा कि इस  घटना को अधिक तूल देना सही नहीं है <<<<<


कवि साब आपने बिल्कुल सही कहा..... महिलाओं के मामले में बेहद सावधानी रखनी चाहिए.... इसलिए उस समय महिला पुलिस भी कानून मंत्री के साथ में थी....
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SZxWyzU...%3DSZxWyzUNOt4
आपकी यह बात भी सही है कि इस मुद्दे को इतना तूल देना सही नहीं है.........

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> कवि साब आपने बिल्कुल सही कहा..... महिलाओं के मामले में बेहद सावधानी रखनी चाहिए.... इसलिए उस समय महिला पुलिस भी कानून मंत्री के साथ में थी....
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SZxWyzU...%3DSZxWyzUNOt4
> आपकी यह बात भी सही है कि इस मुद्दे को इतना तूल देना सही नहीं है.........


मुझे ये बात मालूम नहीं थी बेन भाई <<<

जनाब फिर काहे को इतना हो- हल्ला हो रहा है <<<
काहे को इतना लफड़ा मचा हुआ है <<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

हमारा मिडिया भी छोटी छोटी बातो का बतंगड़ बना रहा है इनको  सिर्फ मसाला चाहिय होता है छापने के लिए  <<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

विडिओ दिखाने के लिए शुक्रिया जनाब <<<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

कुछ लोगो का कहना है कि क़ानून मंत्री को जल्द सजा मिलनी चाहिए <<<<
जनाब कानून मंत्री नें कोनसा ऐसा जुर्म कर दिया जो ये लोग जल्द से जल्द उन्हें सजा दिलवाना चाहते है <<<<
क्या जुर्म को रोकने का प्रयास करना जुर्म है <<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

सुना है कि किसी फ़िल्मी हीरो ने  ने खुलकर अपने
कट्टरता और देश द्रोह का परिचय देते हुये
कहा की अगर मोदी प्रधानमंत्री बने तब
देश
छोड़ दूंगा।<<<<<<<


अगर ये खबर सही है तो में इस फ़िल्मी होरो कि घोर निन्दा करता हूँ <<<<<

----------


## ashwanimale

> माले साब! आज अरविंद भाई का भाषण सुना क्या? नहीं सुना हो तो सुन लीजिएगा... अच्छा लगेगा... मैं उस सूत्र पर एमपी3 लिंक डाल रहा हूँ थोड़ी देर में....


अभी सीएम का एमपी३ लिंक मुझे नहीं दिखा|
हाँ कुछ टेक्स्ट मैटर मिला है,
कि संविधान में कहीं नहीं है कि सीएम धरना नहीं दे सकता।
मैंने कई दिन पहले यही पोस्ट किया था। कि इन आसन्न समस्याओं का जवाब आप के पास अवश्य होगा।
आइये चुनाव तक तेल की धार देखते हैं, पहले कांग्रेस के उछलने का समय था। अब भाजपा का समय आया बताया जा रहा है। रुकिये अब हम यानी कि असली जनता देखेगी कि आखिरी लड़ाई तक स्थितियां क्या-2 करवट लेती है। और परिणामों पर क्या असर डालती हैं।

----------


## satya_anveshi

आज गणतंत्र दिवस समारोह में अरविंद भाई का भाषण था.... सुबह टीवी पर नहीं देख पाया इसलिए नेट से वीडियो देखा.........
फरवरी में जनलोकपाल आने वाला है... पहली बार कोई कानून खुले आसमान के नीचे जनता के बीच पास होगा...... इस जन लोकपाल की तुलना केन्द्र के जोकपाल से करके शायद किरण बेदी जी को अच्छा लगेगा....
इसके अलावा उन्होंने बताया स्वराज कानून भी जल्दी ही पास होगा....
अंत में जब बच्चों के साथ गाना गाया तो आखिर मैं भावुक हो ही गया.....
मैंने मैदान में जाकर मोदी जी को सुना जब वो यहाँ आए थे.... मैंने मैदान में जाकर राहुल को सुना जब वो यहाँ आए थे.... दोनों ही के भाषण में एक बात हमेशा कॉमन होती है.. ये एक दूसरे का मजाक उड़ाते हैं और जनता ताली बजाती है..... फिर मैंने अरविंद को टीवी पर सुना.... वो किसी का मजाक नहीं उड़ाते... सीधी बात बोलते हैं.... और जनता तालियाँ बजाती है...
खैर छोड़िए इन बातों को... आप भी यदि उस भाषण को सुनना चाहें तो लगभग 16 मिनट की ऑडियो है जिसका लिंक दे रहा हूँ.....

Full Speech

जब पूरी स्पीच सुन चुका तो बड़े शायर का एक शेर याद हो आया.........
नेकियाँ कर के जो दरिया में कभी डाली थीं...
वो ही तूफान में मिल जाएँगी कश्ती बन कर...

----------


## ashwanimale

> सुना है कि किसी फ़िल्मी हीरो ने  ने खुलकर अपने
> कट्टरता और देश द्रोह का परिचय देते हुये
> कहा की अगर मोदी प्रधानमंत्री बने तब
> देश
> छोड़ दूंगा।<<<<<<<
> 
> 
> अगर ये खबर सही है तो में इस फ़िल्मी होरो कि घोर निन्दा करता हूँ <<<<<


निंदा या गुस्सा करने का कोई औचित्य नहीं| कोई भी भारतीय क्रिकेटर या बालीवुड अभिनेता हो सबकी दाल सिर्फ और सिर्फ भारत में ही पक सकती है| मित्र
इनके विरोध और प्रदर्शन से इन्हें इनका मकसद यानि पपुलरटी मिलती है

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अभी सीएम का एमपी३ लिंक मुझे नहीं दिखा|
> हाँ कुछ टेक्स्ट मैटर मिला है,
> कि संविधान में कहीं नहीं है कि सीएम धरना नहीं दे सकता।
> मैंने कई दिन पहले यही पोस्ट किया था। कि इन आसन्न समस्याओं का जवाब आप के पास अवश्य होगा।
> आइये चुनाव तक तेल की धार देखते हैं, पहले कांग्रेस के उछलने का समय था। अब भाजपा का समय आया बताया जा रहा है। रुकिये अब हम यानी कि असली जनता देखेगी कि आखिरी लड़ाई तक स्थितियां क्या-2 करवट लेती है। और परिणामों पर क्या असर डालती हैं।


लिंक अभी अभी दिया है.... रात को सुनते हुए आपका टाइमपास अच्छा होगा :p:..... शब्बाख़ैर!!!

----------


## ashwanimale

> जन लोकपाल की तुलना केन्द्र के जोकपाल से करके शायद किरण बेदी जी को अच्छा लगेगा....


अन्ना व केजरी की दूरी क्रिएशन में एक करेक्टर यह भी था 
मैं मनाता हूँ कि सभी जनविरोधियों को आइना जरूर दिखे

----------


## gill1313

> हाँ यही तो मैं आपको समझाना चाहता हूँ.... अमेरिका अपने देश की सुरक्षा के लिए हमारे देश की हस्तियों तक को नंगा कर के तलाशी ले सकता है तो क्या हम अपने देश और देश के युवाओं की सुरक्षा के लिए किसी विदेशी की जाँच नहीं कर सकते???
> इस पर इतना हो हल्ला क्यों?
> क्या आपको नहीं लगता इस हो हल्ले के बीच उस जाँच को दबाया जा रहा है जो वास्तव में उस इलाके के विदेशियों की होनी चाहिए थी?
> आपको एक घटना बताता हूँ... शायद पिछले साल की बात है... गोआ में एक नाइजीरियन की हत्या हो गई... उसके साथियों ने सड़क रोक दी... पुलिस ने उन 50 लोगों को गिरफ्तार करके जब उनकी जाँच की तो उन पचास में से केवल एक के पास पासपोर्ट मिला..... बाकी सब अवैध रूप से रह रहे थे..... यदि यहाँ के लोगों की भी जाँच हो तो क्या ऐसा मामला सामने नहीं आ सकता??? बिल्कुल आ सकता है...... तो फिर जाँच क्यों नहीं हो रही?? क्योंकि संभावना है कि भाजपा और कांग्रेस दोनों ही ड्रग के धंधे में शामिल है...... सबूत चाहिए...?? लिंक पर जाइए......... http://****************/news/congres...881-3-241.html
> पंजाब के पूर्व डीजीपी ने पंजाब मुख्यमंत्री को खत लिखकर बताया था कि ड्रग के धंधे में शिरोमणी अकाली दल (एनडीए की घटक) और कांग्रेस के नेता शामिल है... और इस तरह कमाए गए पैसे को चुनाव में उपयोग किया जा रहा है
> और दिल्ली भी पंजाब के पास ही है... तो क्या संभावना नहीं है कि दिल्ली में भी ये गिरोह राजनीतिक देखरेख में चल रहे हैं?? अभी हमारे राजस्थान में जो कि दिल्ली की ही तरह पंजाब के पास ही है ड्रग रैकेट के सक्रिय होने की खबर सबूत सहित आई थी... पिछले पाँच साल से कांग्रेस थी तब ये रैकेट स्थापित हुआ... और अब जब भाजपा का शासन है तब इस मामले में कोई प्रगति नहीं हुई है... क्या दिल्ली में भी ऐसा नहीं हो सकता? आप यह क्यों नहीं सोचते कि यदि वास्तव में ऐसा ही है तो कितनी चतुराई से गिरोह के मुखियाओं ने जनता और मीडिया का ध्यान कानून मंत्री की ओर कर दिया है.....


मित्र आप ने जो इसमें लिंक दिया है वो खुल नहीं रहा 
किर्पया आप पी एम करें मित्र

----------


## ashwanimale

बेनतेन 
आप प्रमुख का भाषण अच्छा और इफेक्टिव रहा।
एमपी3 के लिये शुक्रिया।

----------


## gill1313

> और कल राखी सावंत ने बिलकुल सही  कहा था  आम आदमी पार्टी ने उसका फार्मूला चुरा  लिया है  -    उल जलूल  हरकत करो और उल जलूल बयान देकर हमेशा मिडिया में बने रहो


हर घर को पानी दे और बिजली के रेट काम कर के ऊल जलूल हरकतें तो की हैं ............?

----------


## gill1313

> आपकी कविता झूठी है भारतवर्ष के वामपंथी कांग्रेस की तरह अल्प-संख्यक वोटो के लिये कीसी भी हद तक चले जाते है। ये खूब देखने मे आता है। वामपंथ एक झूठे सपने की तरह जहां जन्मा था सो0रूस ओर युगोस्लाविया वहा ही खत्म हो चुका है कविताये छोडॉ ओर राष्ट्रवाद की धारा में आ जाओ। जब तक राष्ट्र के स्वीकार नही करोगे भारतवर्ष में तुम्हे हर कोई स्वीकार नही कर सकता। तुम्हारी पोल खुल चुकी है।
> देश में नक्स्ल रूपी आतंक तुम्हारी ही देन है


आप बताएं आप कहाँ मंगलमय कर रहे हैं मित्र ....................?
a, b एंड  c ...........?

----------


## ashwanimale

पूरी दुनिया में ये हिंदुस्तान ही है जहां सभी समुदाय और सोच के लोग ससम्मान रहते हैं, 
और यह किसकी कीमत पर होता है?

----------


## satya_anveshi

राम राम बहनों और भाइयों.... गणतंत्र दिवस बधाई.....

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्र आप ने जो इसमें लिंक दिया है वो खुल नहीं रहा 
> किर्पया आप पी एम करें मित्र


जी भाई आपको पीएम करता हूँ..... फोरम पर **************** दिखाई नहीं दे रहा....
http://****************/news/congres...881-3-241.html

----------


## satya_anveshi

> हर घर को पानी दे और बिजली के रेट काम कर के ऊल जलूल हरकतें तो की हैं ............?


हा हा हा हा.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

> पूरी दुनिया में ये हिंदुस्तान ही है जहां सभी समुदाय और सोच के लोग ससम्मान रहते हैं, 
> और यह किसकी कीमत पर होता है?


ज्यादा देर रहस्य न रखकर आप ही बताएँ.........

----------


## chandni

> हमारा मिडिया भी छोटी छोटी बातो का बतंगड़ बना रहा है इनको  सिर्फ मसाला चाहिय होता है छापने के लिए  <<<<


एकदम सही कहा आपने कवि साहब , छापने के लिए नहीं चौवीसों घंटे हमे बोर करने के लिए ।
फिलहाल लगता तो एसा हे की कॉंग्रेस और बीजेपी नहीं चाहती की केजरीवाल ( जिस मुश्तेदी से वो काम कर रहे थे शुरुआत मे ) कोई पॉज़िटिव काम करें जनता के लिए दिल्ली के लिए , ताकि लोक सभा चुनाव मे वो बचे रहें ये कह सकें की देखो केजरीवाल ने तो कोई काम ही नहीं किया

----------


## Kamal Ji

> सुना है कि किसी फ़िल्मी हीरो ने  ने खुलकर अपने
> कट्टरता और देश द्रोह का परिचय देते हुये
> कहा की अगर मोदी प्रधानमंत्री बने तब
> देश
> छोड़ दूंगा।<<<<<<<
> 
> 
> अगर ये खबर सही है तो में इस फ़िल्मी होरो कि घोर निन्दा करता हूँ <<<<<


MAIN AAPKI ISI BAAT PAR GHOR KYAA GHNGHORTM NINDAA KRTAA HUN, 
MODI KO TO BHAAD ME JHONKO, 
BAAT MUJHE AAPSE SIRF ITNI AHNI HAI KYAA VH HIRO KO KUCHH BHI MAULIK SVTNTRTAA  NHI HAI JO APNI BAAT KAH SKE?
VAH HIRO HAI BHI KAUN MUJHE TO YAH BHI NHI PTAA.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> लिंक अभी अभी दिया है.... रात को सुनते हुए आपका टाइमपास अच्छा होगा :p:..... शब्बाख़ैर!!!


LINK HI NHI KHUL RHAA .......

----------


## biji pande

> हाँ यही तो मैं आपको समझाना चाहता हूँ.... अमेरिका अपने देश की सुरक्षा के लिए हमारे देश की हस्तियों तक को नंगा कर के तलाशी ले सकता है तो क्या हम अपने देश और देश के युवाओं की सुरक्षा के लिए किसी विदेशी की जाँच नहीं कर सकते???
> इस पर इतना हो हल्ला क्यों?
> क्या आपको नहीं लगता इस हो हल्ले के बीच उस जाँच को दबाया जा रहा है जो वास्तव में उस इलाके के विदेशियों की होनी चाहिए थी?
> आपको एक घटना बताता हूँ... शायद पिछले साल की बात है... गोआ में एक नाइजीरियन की हत्या हो गई... उसके साथियों ने सड़क रोक दी... पुलिस ने उन 50 लोगों को गिरफ्तार करके जब उनकी जाँच की तो उन पचास में से केवल एक के पास पासपोर्ट मिला..... बाकी सब अवैध रूप से रह रहे थे..... यदि यहाँ के लोगों की भी जाँच हो तो क्या ऐसा मामला सामने नहीं आ सकता??? बिल्कुल आ सकता है...... तो फिर जाँच क्यों नहीं हो रही?? क्योंकि संभावना है कि भाजपा और कांग्रेस दोनों ही ड्रग के धंधे में शामिल है...... सबूत चाहिए...?? लिंक पर जाइए......... http://****************/news/congres...881-3-241.html
> पंजाब के पूर्व डीजीपी ने पंजाब मुख्यमंत्री को खत लिखकर बताया था कि ड्रग के धंधे में शिरोमणी अकाली दल (एनडीए की घटक) और कांग्रेस के नेता शामिल है... और इस तरह कमाए गए पैसे को चुनाव में उपयोग किया जा रहा है
> और दिल्ली भी पंजाब के पास ही है... तो क्या संभावना नहीं है कि दिल्ली में भी ये गिरोह राजनीतिक देखरेख में चल रहे हैं?? अभी हमारे राजस्थान में जो कि दिल्ली की ही तरह पंजाब के पास ही है ड्रग रैकेट के सक्रिय होने की खबर सबूत सहित आई थी... पिछले पाँच साल से कांग्रेस थी तब ये रैकेट स्थापित हुआ... और अब जब भाजपा का शासन है तब इस मामले में कोई प्रगति नहीं हुई है... क्या दिल्ली में भी ऐसा नहीं हो सकता? आप यह क्यों नहीं सोचते कि यदि वास्तव में ऐसा ही है तो कितनी चतुराई से गिरोह के मुखियाओं ने जनता और मीडिया का ध्यान कानून मंत्री की ओर कर दिया है.....
> * दिए गए लिंक में जो स्टार बन जाते हैं वहाँ पर आप आईबीएनलाईव.इन.कॉम लिख लें.... पता नहीं क्यों फोरम पर ibnlive को सेंसर किया हुआ है



भाई विदेशियों की जांच जरूर होनी चाहिए पर तरीके से क्या आपको एयर पोर्ट पर कस्टम अधिकारियों की जांच और इस जांच में कोई फर्क नहीं समझ में आता ? 



और विदेशियों में जब अवैध रूप से रह रहे लाखों बांग्लादेशी की बात आती है तो मुस्लिम वोट के लिए इस पार्टी का नजरिया बदल जाता है उनके खिलाफ कार्यवाई करना तो दूर उनकी अवैध बस्तियां को कानूनी मान्यता दिलाने की बात करने लगते हैं ये दोगले

----------


## biji pande

> MAIN AAPKI ISI BAAT PAR GHOR KYAA GHNGHORTM NINDAA KRTAA HUN, 
> MODI KO TO BHAAD ME JHONKO, 
> BAAT MUJHE AAPSE SIRF ITNI AHNI HAI KYAA VH HIRO KO KUCHH BHI MAULIK SVTNTRTAA  NHI HAI JO APNI BAAT KAH SKE?
> VAH HIRO HAI BHI KAUN MUJHE TO YAH BHI NHI PTAA.



कमल भाई आपने उस हीरो की मौलिक अभिव्यक्ति की  स्वतन्त्रता की बात तो की पर क्या उस हीरो के लिए   उन करोडो लोगो के वोट का महत्व कुछ भी नहीं है मोदी हो या किसी भी पार्टी का प्रतिनिधि अगर प्रधान मंत्री बनता है तो उसके लिए करोड़ों लोगों का  सहयोग चाहिए तभी वो इस पद  पर जा सकता है ऐसे में उस हीरो को कोई हक़ नहीं  बनता ऐसी बात कहने  का

----------


## biji pande

> हर घर को पानी दे और बिजली के रेट काम कर के ऊल जलूल हरकतें तो की हैं ............?



कितनी बचत होने लगी है आपकी ?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कमल भाई आपने उस हीरो की मौलिक अभिव्यक्ति की  स्वतन्त्रता की बात तो की पर क्या उस हीरो के लिए   उन करोडो लोगो के वोट का महत्व कुछ भी नहीं है मोदी हो या किसी भी पार्टी का प्रतिनिधि अगर प्रधान मंत्री बनता है तो उसके लिए करोड़ों लोगों का  सहयोग चाहिए तभी वो इस पद  पर जा सकता है ऐसे में उस हीरो को कोई हक़ नहीं  बनता ऐसी बात कहने  का


Bhai dono baten alg alg hai , krodon logon ke vot aur uski apni aazaadi dono alg alg hain kyon jbrdasti DHKKESHAAHI SE IN DONO KO MILAA RHE HAIN AAP ?
N MAIN US HIRO SIDE LE RHAA HUN N un logon ko nzr andaaz kar rhaa hun jo modi ko vot denge .

----------


## satya_anveshi

> कितनी बचत होने लगी है आपकी ?


यह आप क्या कह रहे हो??
पेट्रोल की कीमत दो रुपए बढ़ती है केवल दो रुपए.... तब कितना खर्च ज्यादा हो जाता है?
सब्जी के दाम पाँच रुपए बढ़ते हैं तब कितने रुपए ज्यादा खर्च हो जाते हैं?
रिक्शे वाले से दस रुपए के लिए क्यों मोलभाव किया करते हैं?
आप यह क्यों भूल रहे हो.... ए पेनी सेव्ड इज इक्वल टू ए पेनी अर्न्ड

* वैसे गिल जी कनाडा में रहते हैं... इसलिए नहीं बता पाएँगे कि उनके कितने रुपए बचने लगे हैं :D: हा हा हा

----------


## Kamal Ji

> हर घर को पानी दे और बिजली के रेट काम कर के ऊल जलूल हरकतें तो की हैं ............?





> कितनी बचत होने लगी है आपकी ?


yaar aap log bhi n.....

use ( kejrivaal ko ) kuchh kaam to kar lene do....kuchh maukaa to do.... vrnaa aap log bhi apne aap ko kosenge ki shaayd maukaa diyaa hotaa, aur use bhi ek bahana mil jayegaa use maukaa hi nhi diyaa gyaa kaam krne kaa....
is liye thodaa dhairy rkhen use kaam to krne den.......
vrnaa taang jo aap ab iski ghseet rhe hain vh toot to nhi jayegi.... krnaa tab jm k uski aisi kii taisi

----------


## Kamal Ji

tne hue bent ji meraa hindi vala link kaam nhi kare rhaa is ke liye *main bdaa pore shaan hun... main bdasa ... hun yahi main dubaaraa se hindi me likhungaa to aise aayegaa.....
*
सोगल व्ोो जीाेपोोल पहल.

----------


## Kamal Ji

http://www.google.co.in/inputtools/cloud/try/ 

isi link se maine dubaaraa tibaaraa kar ke dekh chukaa hun

----------


## satya_anveshi

> भाई विदेशियों की जांच जरूर होनी चाहिए पर तरीके से क्या आपको एयर पोर्ट पर कस्टम अधिकारियों की जांच और इस जांच में कोई फर्क नहीं समझ में आता ? 
> 
> 
> 
> और विदेशियों में जब अवैध रूप से रह रहे लाखों बांग्लादेशी की बात आती है तो मुस्लिम वोट के लिए इस पार्टी का नजरिया बदल जाता है उनके खिलाफ कार्यवाई करना तो दूर उनकी अवैध बस्तियां को कानूनी मान्यता दिलाने की बात करने लगते हैं ये दोगले


मैं कितनी बार कहूँ भाई कि यदि गलत जाँच हुई है तो मुझे भी कोर्ट के फैसले का इंतजार है.... इंतजार के अलावा मैं कुछ और नहीं कर सकता....
बांग्लादेशी मुसलमान असम और बंगाल में है... क्या दिल्ली में भी है?? मुझे पता नहीं, आपको पता हो तो बताएँ....
यदि हाँ तो क्या कच्ची बस्तियों में केवल बांग्लादेश के मुसलमान ही रहते हैं? हमारे देश का कोई गरीब उनमें नहीं रहता?

----------


## Kamal Ji

Dosto.....meri preshani ka hl nikaalo yar roman me type kr kr ke dukhi ho chukaa hun.....

----------


## satya_anveshi

> LINK HI NHI KHUL RHAA .......


लो जी आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड करो.........
http://www.datafilehost.com/d/eed9ba79
* वैसे माले जी ने डाउनलोड कर लिया था.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

> Dosto.....meri preshani ka hl nikaalo yar roman me type kr kr ke dukhi ho chukaa hun.....


कॉपी पेस्ट करना पड़ेगा......... मंजूर है??

----------


## Kamal Ji

> लो जी आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड करो.........
> http://www.datafilehost.com/d/eed9ba79
> * वैसे माले जी ने डाउनलोड कर लिया था.........


bhaai yah fullspeech karke kuchh kah rhaa hai.....
ptaa nhi kyaa hai yah.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कॉपी पेस्ट करना पड़ेगा......... मंजूर है??


n jii n ....
jase pahle .....ctrl+shift dbane se kaam hotaa thaa. isi mere hstakshr vaale link se.

----------


## satya_anveshi

> bhaai yah fullspeech karke kuchh kah rhaa hai.....
> ptaa nhi kyaa hai yah.


अरविंद केजरीवाल की स्पीच का लिंक चाहिए था ना आपको.... वही दिया है.... इस फाइल को डाउनलोड करिए

----------


## satya_anveshi

> n jii n ....
> jase pahle .....ctrl+shift dbane se kaam hotaa thaa. isi mere hstakshr vaale link se.


गूगल का सॉफ्टवेयर काम नहीं कर रहा है तो माइक्रोसॉफ्ट का सॉफ्टवेयर डाउनलोड कर लीजिए.........

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अरविंद केजरीवाल की स्पीच का लिंक चाहिए था ना आपको.... वही दिया है.... इस फाइल को डाउनलोड करिए


oh......... ok ok ok sir..............

----------


## Kamal Ji

> गूगल का सॉफ्टवेयर काम नहीं कर रहा है तो माइक्रोसॉफ्ट का सॉफ्टवेयर डाउनलोड कर लीजिए.........


to uskaa link ?

----------


## biji pande

> Bhai dono baten alg alg hai , krodon logon ke vot aur uski apni aazaadi dono alg alg hain kyon jbrdasti DHKKESHAAHI SE IN DONO KO MILAA RHE HAIN AAP ?
> N MAIN US HIRO SIDE LE RHAA HUN N un logon ko nzr andaaz kar rhaa hun jo modi ko vot denge .


सर जी मैंने ऐसा कुछ नहीं कहा की आप किसी का पक्ष ले रहे हैं ,    पर अगर उस हीरो ने कहा  होता की वो मोदी को नापसंद करता है या मोदी अच्छा आदमी नहीं है तो ये बात उसकी अभिव्यक्ति की स्वतन्त्रता कही जा सकती है पर विदेश जाने वाली बात ........................  वो केवल भारत में ही रहने पर स्टार रह सकता है वरना .................

----------


## satya_anveshi

> to uskaa link ?


फाइल अपलोड करके कल तक लिंक दे पाऊंगा......... तब तक यदि कॉपी पेस्ट करना चाहें तो quillpad.com से काम चला सकते हैं.........

----------


## biji pande

> मैं कितनी बार कहूँ भाई कि यदि गलत जाँच हुई है तो मुझे भी कोर्ट के फैसले का इंतजार है.... इंतजार के अलावा मैं कुछ और नहीं कर सकता....
> बांग्लादेशी मुसलमान असम और बंगाल में है... क्या दिल्ली में भी है?? मुझे पता नहीं, आपको पता हो तो बताएँ....
> यदि हाँ तो क्या कच्ची बस्तियों में केवल बांग्लादेश के मुसलमान ही रहते हैं? हमारे देश का कोई गरीब उनमें नहीं रहता?



दिल्ली ही नहीं उत्तर भारत और पूर्वी भारत के हर हिस्से में आपको  बांगला देशी मिल जायेंगे हमारे जिले में भी उनकी अच्छी खासी आबादी है और कच्ची बस्तियों में भले ही कुछ हमारे देश के भी लोग हो सकते हैं पर अवैध बस्तियों को कानूनी वैध करना कोई  हल नहीं है अगर आप एक बस्ती को वैध कर देंगे तो ऐसी कई नयी बस्तियां तुरंत आबाद हो जाएँगी इस उम्मीद में की  उन्हें कानूनी दर्ज़ा मिल जाएगा

----------


## biji pande

> yaar aap log bhi n.....
> 
> use ( kejrivaal ko ) kuchh kaam to kar lene do....kuchh maukaa to do.... vrnaa aap log bhi apne aap ko kosenge ki shaayd maukaa diyaa hotaa, aur use bhi ek bahana mil jayegaa use maukaa hi nhi diyaa gyaa kaam krne kaa....
> is liye thodaa dhairy rkhen use kaam to krne den.......
> vrnaa taang jo aap ab iski ghseet rhe hain vh toot to nhi jayegi.... krnaa tab jm k uski aisi kii taisi



सर जी  समय की  ही तो  बात है ये लोग भी ड्रामा समय बिताने के लिए ही कर रहे हैं केवल लोकसभा चुनावों तक  ही जनता को बेवकूफ बनाना  है इन्हें

----------


## biji pande

> हमारा मिडिया भी छोटी छोटी बातो का बतंगड़ बना रहा है इनको  सिर्फ मसाला चाहिय होता है छापने के लिए  <<<<



जनाब शायद आप भूल  रहे हैं की मीडिया ने इस आम आदमी  पार्टी को  इतनी जल्दी इतनी प्रसद्धि दिला दी ये खुद हर जगह मीडिया साथ लेकर चलते थे आज जब वही मीडिया ने इनकी गलती पर एक सवाल क्या पूछ लिया उसमें कमी निकालने लगे हैं इस पार्टी वाले

----------


## Kamal Ji

> सर जी मैंने ऐसा कुछ नहीं कहा की आप किसी का पक्ष ले रहे हैं ,    पर अगर उस हीरो ने कहा  होता की वो मोदी को नापसंद करता है या मोदी अच्छा आदमी नहीं है तो ये बात उसकी अभिव्यक्ति की स्वतन्त्रता कही जा सकती है पर विदेश जाने वाली बात ........................  वो केवल भारत में ही रहने पर स्टार रह सकता है वरना .................


o yaar ik te ess googal ne sir peed kar ditti te duje..... teriyaan ae postaan ne.....
bhaad me gyaa hiro aur modi....
aisi ki taisi donaa di........ tu jityaa te main haaryaa..... hun khush ?
bs hun ess tapik te koj hor chrchaa nyin ji plz... karke.

----------


## satya_anveshi

> दिल्ली ही नहीं उत्तर भारत और पूर्वी भारत के हर हिस्से में आपको  बांगला देशी मिल जायेंगे हमारे जिले में भी उनकी अच्छी खासी आबादी है और कच्ची बस्तियों में भले ही कुछ हमारे देश के भी लोग हो सकते हैं पर अवैध बस्तियों को कानूनी वैध करना कोई  हल नहीं है अगर आप एक बस्ती को वैध कर देंगे तो ऐसी कई नयी बस्तियां तुरंत आबाद हो जाएँगी इस उम्मीद में की  उन्हें कानूनी दर्ज़ा मिल जाएगा


हम्म......... डेढ़ दो साल पहले राजस्थान में भी 20-25 बांग्लादेशी पकड़े गए थे.....
क्या बांग्लादेश के वो नागरिक वोट भी देते हैं?
जैसा कि आपने पहले कहा वो वोट भी देते हैं... मतलब कि उनके पास मतदाता पहचान पत्र है.... मतलब कि उनके पास भारत का नागरिक होने का भी प्रमाण पत्र है.. मतलब वो कानूनी रूप से भारत के नागरिक हुए.... अब यदि लॉजिकली देखा जाए तो दिल्ली की सरकार को भारत के नागरिकों के जीवनस्तर का खयाल तो रखना ही पड़ेगा न..... :laugh:

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

सभी को गणतंत्र दिवस कि बधाई जनाब >>>>>>

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> MAIN AAPKI ISI BAAT PAR GHOR KYAA GHNGHORTM NINDAA KRTAA HUN, 
> MODI KO TO BHAAD ME JHONKO, 
> BAAT MUJHE AAPSE SIRF ITNI AHNI HAI KYAA VH HIRO KO KUCHH BHI MAULIK SVTNTRTAA  NHI HAI JO APNI BAAT KAH SKE?
> VAH HIRO HAI BHI KAUN MUJHE TO YAH BHI NHI PTAA.


जनाब कवी साह्ब को भी मौलिक स्वंत्रतता प्राप्त है <<<<<
में भी अपने अधिकार का प्रयोग करते हुए आपकी इस पोस्ट को भयंकर गर्जना के साथ निन्दा करता हूँ :p:

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जनाब मुझे नेट से प्राप्त न्यूज़  पर कोई यकीन नहीं है इसलिए में उस हीरो का निन्दा  प्रस्ताव वापस लेता हूँ <<<:):

----------


## satya_anveshi

हाल ही में हुए दिल्ली धरने में मीडिया की ताबड़तोड़ कवरेज से उत्साहित होकर आप पार्टी ने अरविंद के जैसे दिखने वाले सैकड़ों लोगों को पूरे भारत में धरना प्रदर्शन के लिए फैलाना आरंभ कर दिया है.... यह अभियान खास तौर से ग्रामीण इलाकों में चलाया जाएगा..... आप के इस कदम से राजनीतिक जगत में हड़कंप मच गया है.... हर कोई इसे 'अहसास ईमानदारी का' नामक कदम से जोड़कर देख रहा है.....
हमारे सूत्रों ने यह बताया है कि अरविंद के हमशक्ल जो पूरे भारत में फैलाए जाने हैं, मैं भी केजरीवाल लिखी हुई टोपी पहने दिखाई देंगे..... पार्टी ने अरविंद के हमशक्ल तैयार करने के लिए ठेका एक नामी कंपनी को दिया था जिसने हर एक छोटी बात का खयाल रखा है.... वही पेंट, वही शर्ट, वही स्वेटर और वही मफलर डाले सैकड़ों अरविंद केजरीवाल जल्द ही आपको दिखाई देंगे..... पार्टी की और से बंबई और तमिलनाडु जैसे कम ठंडे इलाकों में भी स्वेटर और मफलर पहनना हमशक्ल व्यक्तियों के लिए अनिवार्य किया गया है..... नया अरविंद केजरीवाल खांसेगा या नहीं.... इस पर अभी भी संशय की स्थिति बनी हुई है....

तस्वीर में देखिए अरविंद का एक हमशक्ल...

फेकिंग न्यूज के लिए मैं बेन टेन नई दिल्ली से।

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> हाल ही में हुए दिल्ली धरने में मीडिया की ताबड़तोड़ कवरेज से उत्साहित होकर आप पार्टी ने अरविंद के जैसे दिखने वाले सैकड़ों लोगों को पूरे भारत में धरना प्रदर्शन के लिए फैलाना आरंभ कर दिया है.... यह अभियान खास तौर से ग्रामीण इलाकों में चलाया जाएगा..... आप के इस कदम से राजनीतिक जगत में हड़कंप मच गया है.... हर कोई इसे 'अहसास ईमानदारी का' नामक कदम से जोड़कर देख रहा है.....
> हमारे सूत्रों ने यह बताया है कि अरविंद के हमशक्ल जो पूरे भारत में फैलाए जाने हैं, मैं भी केजरीवाल लिखी हुई टोपी पहने दिखाई देंगे..... पार्टी ने अरविंद के हमशक्ल तैयार करने के लिए ठेका एक नामी कंपनी को दिया था जिसने हर एक छोटी बात का खयाल रखा है.... वही पेंट, वही शर्ट, वही स्वेटर और वही मफलर डाले सैकड़ों अरविंद केजरीवाल जल्द ही आपको दिखाई देंगे..... पार्टी की और से बंबई और तमिलनाडु जैसे कम ठंडे इलाकों में भी स्वेटर और मफलर पहनना हमशक्ल व्यक्तियों के लिए अनिवार्य किया गया है..... नया अरविंद केजरीवाल खांसेगा या नहीं.... इस पर अभी भी संशय की स्थिति बनी हुई है....
> 
> तस्वीर में देखिए अरविंद का एक हमशक्ल...
> 
> फेकिंग न्यूज के लिए मैं बेन टेन नई दिल्ली से।


हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा :laugh:

----------


## deshpremi

मुख्यमंत्री अरविंद केजरीवाल रविवार को 65 वें गणतंत्र दिवस परेड समारोह के दौरान वीआईपी एनक्लोजर में बैठे नजर आए। जबकि कुछ दिन से यह बात सामने आ रही थी कि केजरीवाल आम लोगों के साथ भीड़ में बैठकर परेड देखेंगे। लेकिन, केजरीवाल भारी सुरक्षा घेरे में इंडिया गेट पहुंचे और सुरक्षा घेरे में ही बैठे। लेकिन इस बात पर विपक्षियों ने हमला शुरू कर दिया है। न केवल कांग्रेस और बीजेपी उनकी आलोचना कर रहे हैं, बल्कि सोशल मीडिया पर भी उन्हें खूब निशाना बनाया जा रहा है। आम आदमी पार्टी इस मामले में चुप्पी साधे हुए है।

परेड के दौरान साफ देखा जा रहा है कि केजरीवाल के आसपास बड़े-बड़े नेता हैं और उनके साथ भारी सुरक्षाकर्मी भी बैठे हुए हैं। केजरीवाल के इस कदम पर बीजेपी के प्रदेश अध्यक्ष विजय गोयल का कहना है कि एक तरफ वो वीआईपी कल्चर खत्म करने की बात करते हैं और दूसरी तरफ राजपथ जैसे अति सुरक्षित स्थान पर भारी सुरक्षा घेरे में पहुंचते हैं। केजरीवाल के बारे में उन्होंने कहा कि सच तो यह है कि हाथी के दांत दिखाने के और खाने के और हैं। अब केजरीवाल वही कर रहे हैं जिसे उन्होंने नहीं करने की घोषणा की थी।

कांग्रेस नेता मुकेश शर्मा ने कहा कि केजरीवाल न तो पहले आम आदमी थे और न ही आज हैं। वह केवल लोगों को ठग रहे हैं। लोगों को गुमराह करने के लिए कुछ भी बोल देते हैं और अपनी हर नीति को बेहतर समझते हैं। सीएम पद का अपना एक सम्मान है और उन्हें भी वो सम्मान मिलना चाहिए, लेकिन बेवजह सुरक्षा नहीं लेंगे या फिर आम आदमी के साथ कहीं भी बैठ जाएंगे, ऐसी बातें करना सही नहीं है।
कुछ दिन पहले पुलिस सूत्रों को पता चला था कि केजरीवाल ने कहा है कि वो वीआईपी एनक्लोजर वन में बैठने के बजाए आम आदमी के साथ बैठकर गणतंत्र दिवस परेड देखेंगे। हालांकि उन्होंने लिखित में पुलिस को ऐसी कोई सूचना नहीं दी थी। लेकिन इस खबर ने पुलिस की बेचैनी बढ़ा दी थी। लेकिन रविवार को केजरीवाल वीआईपी एनक्लोजर में ही बैठे। पुलिस अधिकारी का कहना है कि रविवार को उनकी सुरक्षा इसलिए बढ़ा दी गई क्योंकि भीड़ में जाने की वजह से कोई उनके साथ कोई बदतमीजी न कर दे। यह भी सूचना थी कि कुछ आंतकी संगठनों ने उनके अपहरण की धमकी दी है, इसलिए सुरक्षा बढ़ा दी गई है।

सोजन्य : नवभारत टाइम्स

----------


## biji pande

> हाल ही में हुए दिल्ली धरने में मीडिया की ताबड़तोड़ कवरेज से उत्साहित होकर आप पार्टी ने अरविंद के जैसे दिखने वाले सैकड़ों लोगों को पूरे भारत में धरना प्रदर्शन के लिए फैलाना आरंभ कर दिया है.... यह अभियान खास तौर से ग्रामीण इलाकों में चलाया जाएगा..... आप के इस कदम से राजनीतिक जगत में हड़कंप मच गया है.... हर कोई इसे 'अहसास ईमानदारी का' नामक कदम से जोड़कर देख रहा है.....
> हमारे सूत्रों ने यह बताया है कि अरविंद के हमशक्ल जो पूरे भारत में फैलाए जाने हैं, मैं भी केजरीवाल लिखी हुई टोपी पहने दिखाई देंगे..... पार्टी ने अरविंद के हमशक्ल तैयार करने के लिए ठेका एक नामी कंपनी को दिया था जिसने हर एक छोटी बात का खयाल रखा है.... वही पेंट, वही शर्ट, वही स्वेटर और वही मफलर डाले सैकड़ों अरविंद केजरीवाल जल्द ही आपको दिखाई देंगे..... पार्टी की और से बंबई और तमिलनाडु जैसे कम ठंडे इलाकों में भी स्वेटर और मफलर पहनना हमशक्ल व्यक्तियों के लिए अनिवार्य किया गया है..... नया अरविंद केजरीवाल खांसेगा या नहीं.... इस पर अभी भी संशय की स्थिति बनी हुई है....
> 
> तस्वीर में देखिए अरविंद का एक हमशक्ल...
> 
> फेकिंग न्यूज के लिए मैं बेन टेन नई दिल्ली से।




bahut khoob ben ji

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जाति देखने वालों --
कृष्ण और कंस एक ही जाति के थे... वशिष्ठ,
परशुराम
और रावण एक ही जाति के थे.
खानदान देखने वालों -- अर्जुन, कर्ण और
दुर्योधन एक
ही खानदान के थे.
मजहब देखने वालों -- एपीजे अब्दुल कलाम
और
ओवेसी एक ही मजहब के हैं.
--------------- --------------- -------------
--------------- --------------- ----------
अतः , जब देश हित की बात आए, तब
खानदान, जाति,
मजहब देखकर नहीं बल्कि नीति-विचार-
नीयतऔर कर्मठता देखकर
फैसला करना <<<<<<

आम आदमी<<<<

----------


## ashwanimale

मुझे पूरी उम्मीद है, केजरीवाल उन नेताओं की तरह नहीं होंगे, जिन्होंने अपनी सुरक्षा व्यवस्था में स्वयं छेद किये थे।
आब्र्जवेशन में पारंगत साथी भलीं भाति समझते हैं, कि अपने देश ने नेताओं द्वारा स्वयं से पैदा किये थे्रड के कारण कम से कम तीन बड़े नेता खो दिये हैं।
अच्छा है कि केजरीवाल सुरक्षा व्यवस्था ले रहे हैं, मूल रूप से जितनी सुरक्षा व्यवस्था चाहिये, उतनी सुरक्षा लेते रहना आवश्यक है। 
मैं तो यही कहुंगा कि केजरीवाल सुरक्षा लेते रहें,  सही करिये अपने ईरादों पर दृढ़ रहिये। जनता ढोंग और आवश्यकता में फर्क करना जानती है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> aur rahi baat aam aadmi party ki to wo kaunsi party h ? haha padhe likhe bewkoofon k group ko party keh rahe ho ?


 :Monkey:  ben ten disliked this post

----------


## biji pande

> ok ok thoda modify karna tha .padhe likhe logon ko bewkoof banane wali party ... ;)




सच्चाई यही है ...............

----------


## biji pande

............................

----------


## biji pande

......................................

----------


## gupta rahul

मित्र आप ने बड़ा ही अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है

----------


## deshpremi

केजरीवाल ने भ्रष्ट नेताओं की लिस्ट जारी की। उन्होंनेसुरेश कलमाड़ी, नीतिन गडकरी, सुशील कुमार शिंदे, प्रफुल्*ल पटेल, अंनत कुमार, वीरप्*पा मोईली, एचडी कुमार स्*वामी, चिदंबरम, कनीमोई, जीके वासन, सलमान खुर्शीद, मायावती, मुलायाम, अनु टंडन, जगन मोहन रेड्डी, पवन बंसल, फारुख अब्*बदुल, शरद पवार, ए राजा, तरुण गोगोई, राहुल गांधी को भ्रष्ट बताया। केजरीवाल ने जनता से अपील की वह इनके खिलाफ वोट करें।

शीला दीक्षित को इस लिस्ट में भी भूल गए और सबकी मम्मी सोनिया गांधी का भी नाम याद नहीं आया

----------


## biji pande

पहले तो सबसे ज्यादा शीला दीक्षित के ही ऊपर आरोप लगाया था इसने

----------


## biji pande

'आपा'' के भ्रष्ट,चोर,देशद्रो  ही और अपराधी नेताओ की सूची--

1. अरविन्द केजरीवाल - चंदा चोर, किताब चोर, अराजक समेत धरने इत्यादि कई केसेज़ में आरोपी.झूठ बोलकर दिल्ली की जनता को गुमराह करनेवाला येड़ा.अमेरिका और पाकिस्तान से चंदा लेने का आरोप 
२. सोमनाथ भारती - इंटरनेशनल स्पैमर,कोर्ट से सबूत मिटाने का दोषी, यु****ा कि महिलाओ से बदसलूकी का आरोपी !
३. कुमार विश्वास - धार्मिक भावनाए आहत करने का आरोपी, बिज़नस क्लास में सफ़र करके काला धन लेने वाला आम आदमी !
४. प्रशांत भूषण - स्टाम्प घोटाला का दोषी, आतंकवादी अलगाववादी माओवादी समर्थक.देशद्रोही.क  श्मीर को अलग करने के लिए कहने वाला चोर.
५. संजय सिंह - माओवादी नक्सलवादी समर्थक
६. मनीष सिसोदिया - विदेशी फंड लेने का आरोपी !
७. शाजिया इल्मी - अपनी माँ-भाई को गालिया देने मारपीट करने की आरोपी, पैसा लेके धरना देने की आरोपी
8. धरमेंदर कोली - शराब पीके दंगा करने और विधायक की पत्नी से छेड़छाड़ करने के आरोपी
9. राखी बिडलान - झूठा केस करने की आरोपी
10. अंजलि दमानिया - किसानो की जमीन हडपके महंगे में बेचने की आरोपी, मुम्बई की रोबर्ट वाड्रा !
11. मयंक गांधी - मुम्बई का रियल एस्टेट माफिआ !
12. कमाल फारूखी - इंडियन मुजाहिद्दीन समर्थक
13. कुंदन सिंह - गेंगस्टर, बिहार
14. मल्लिका सराभाई - कबूतरबाज
15. केप्टन गोपीचंद - कई बैंको का डिफाल्टर चोर !
17. देशराज राघव - राशन माफिया !
18. शोएब इकबाल : स्वघोषित दिल्ली का सबसे बड़ा गुंडा !
19. आशुतोष गुप्ता आईबीएन : पत्रकारो के पेशे को बदनाम करने वाला ''आपा'' का दलाल !बदतमीज 
20. अखिलेश त्रिपाठी : कैंसर के मरीज को जबरन टीबी कि दवा पिलाने का आरोपी

----------


## biji pande

आम आदमी पार्टी का नया ड्रामा 

ख़बरों में बने रहने के लिए नीचता की किसी भी हद को पार कर सकते हैं ये खुजली वाले के आदमी

----------


## biji pande

आज in लोगों ने bjp पर इलज़ाम लगाया की उनकी सरकार गिराने के लिए उनके विधायक  के पास फोन आया था

----------


## biji pande

और ये फोन उनके पास सात दिसंबर को  आया था तारीख पर गौर करियेगा सात दिसंबर

----------


## mangaldev

> 'आपा'' के भ्रष्ट,चोर,देशद्रो  ही और अपराधी नेताओ की सूची--
> 
> 1. अरविन्द केजरीवाल - चंदा चोर, किताब चोर, अराजक समेत धरने इत्यादि कई केसेज़ में आरोपी.झूठ बोलकर दिल्ली की जनता को गुमराह करनेवाला येड़ा.अमेरिका और पाकिस्तान से चंदा लेने का आरोप 
> २. सोमनाथ भारती - इंटरनेशनल स्पैमर,कोर्ट से सबूत मिटाने का दोषी, यु****ा कि महिलाओ से बदसलूकी का आरोपी !
> ३. कुमार विश्वास - धार्मिक भावनाए आहत करने का आरोपी, बिज़नस क्लास में सफ़र करके काला धन लेने वाला आम आदमी !
> ४. प्रशांत भूषण - स्टाम्प घोटाला का दोषी, आतंकवादी अलगाववादी माओवादी समर्थक.देशद्रोही.क  श्मीर को अलग करने के लिए कहने वाला चोर.
> ५. संजय सिंह - माओवादी नक्सलवादी समर्थक
> ६. मनीष सिसोदिया - विदेशी फंड लेने का आरोपी !
> ७. शाजिया इल्मी - अपनी माँ-भाई को गालिया देने मारपीट करने की आरोपी, पैसा लेके धरना देने की आरोपी
> ...


*आरोप तो आरोप होते है राजनिती में आरोप प्रत्यारोप सामान्य सी बात है अगर सत्ता में आये है तो कुच्छ करके दिखाना चाहिये जैसे मोदी ने गुजरात में करके दिखाया तो गुजरात की जनता ने उसको तीसरी बार लगातार सत्ता सोपी। केजरीवाल को दिल्ली की जनता ने मोका दिया है उन्हे दिल्ली की गरीब जनता के लिये कुच्छ तो करना चाहिये था लेकिन वो तो कुर्सी पर बेठते ही वोट-बैंक की छिच्छ्ली राजनीति में उतर गये। आरोप प्रत्यारोप तो सभी पार्टिया एक दुसरे पर लगाती है लेकिन जनता के लिये वो क्या करती है इसी पर उनका भविष्य निर्भर करता है। "आप-पार्टी" का भविष्य स्वमं आप ही नेष्ट कर रही है।*

----------


## biji pande

> *आरोप तो आरोप होते है राजनिती में आरोप प्रत्यारोप सामान्य सी बात है अगर सत्ता में आये है तो कुच्छ करके दिखाना चाहिये जैसे मोदी ने गुजरात में करके दिखाया तो गुजरात की जनता ने उसको तीसरी बार लगातार सत्ता सोपी। केजरीवाल को दिल्ली की जनता ने मोका दिया है उन्हे दिल्ली की गरीब जनता के लिये कुच्छ तो करना चाहिये था लेकिन वो तो कुर्सी पर बेठते ही वोट-बैंक की छिच्छ्ली राजनीति में उतर गये। आरोप प्रत्यारोप तो सभी पार्टिया एक दुसरे पर लगाती है लेकिन जनता के लिये वो क्या करती है इसी पर उनका भविष्य निर्भर करता है। "आप-पार्टी" का भविष्य स्वमं आप ही नेष्ट कर रही है।*


सहमत हूँ मै आपसे गन्दगी तो सभी  राजनितिक पार्टियों में है पर ये उन सभी पार्टियों से चार कदम आगे निकल गए हैं इस कीचड में 


और खुद को सभी राजनितिक दलों से अलग और पाक साफ़ भी बताते हैं

----------


## DIWANA DON

*यदि आप खुद साफ छवि के हैं तो दूसरों को भरोसा दिलाने की कहाँ जरूरत है पर अपनी कमी केओ छिपाने केई लिए दूसरों पर दोषारोपण करना कहाँ तक उचित है ।*

----------


## satya_anveshi

अच्छी जानकारी.... और पोस्ट करें.....

----------


## deshpremi

राजनीती और कोयले की दलाली में मुहं काला होना ही है

----------


## biji pande

दिल्ली विधान सभा के चुनाव परिणाम 8 दिसंबर को आये थे  7 दिसंबर को जब की महाझूठे मदन लाल का विधायक बनना भी तय नहीं था  तभी इसके पास सरकार गिराने के लिए फोन आ गया था

----------


## deshpremi

> दिल्ली विधान सभा के चुनाव परिणाम 8 दिसंबर को आये थे  7 दिसंबर को जब की महाझूठे मदन लाल का विधायक बनना भी तय नहीं था  तभी इसके पास सरकार गिराने के लिए फोन आ गया था


सपने में  आया था

----------


## biji pande

> सपने में  आया था





हाहा हा ............................


                इन्हें केवल हर समय ख़बरों में बने रहना है इसके लिए ये कुछ भी कर सकते है ..        सारी ज़िन्दगी मफलर भी लपेट सकते हैं

----------


## biji pande

*'आप' ज्योतिष कार्यालय Delhi '................आप' पार्टी द्वारा इसका ज्योतिषी कार्यालय भी खुलवा गया है Delhi में l क्योंकि सर्कार कभी भी जा सकता है और भविष्य में काम मिलेगा नहीं मिलेगा पता नहीं, ये सोचकर ज्योतिषी कार्यालय खुलवा गया l इसका प्रधान ज्योतिषी महोदय है 'पाप' पार्टी का बिधायक श्री श्री श्री १०००००८ चारिसबीस मदनलाल महाराज जी ! इनका गणन बहत अभूतपूर्व है ! Delhi में दिसंबर ८, २०१३ सुबह १० बजे में मतगणना सुरु हुआ l लेकिन उनको पता चल गया था दिसंबर ७, २०१३ के रात में कि 'आप' पार्टी को २८ सीटें मिल रहा है ! २८ का एक तिहाई है १०, उनको छोड़कर ९ ! तो अरुण जैटली जी उसी रात को ज्योतिषी जी से गुहार लगाया कि 'प्रभो आप CM बनो, ९ बिधायक अपने साथ ले आओ !' बहत सोचने के बाद मदनलाल महाराज लगभग दो महीने बाद कल ये खुलासा किया इस बजह से कि सर्कार गिरने के बाद उनको काम तो मिल जाएगा ! मित्रों, अगर आपको कोई ज्योतिषी सहायता चाहिए तो कृपया इस ठिकानो में संपर्क करे और फ़ोन भी करे- आपके फ़ोन का रिकॉर्डिंग इनको आता नहीं और कोई साबुत मत मांगे ! 'आप' ज्योतिषी कार्यालय Near 'रेडियो झूठिस्तान' ऑफिस, माओवादी गली, मोहल्ला नो.४२०, नई डेल्ही*

----------


## deshpremi

CM बनते ही केजरीवाल ने मांगे थे दो बड़े बंगले!

दिल्ली के मुख्यमंत्री अरविंद केजरीवाल एक नए विवाद में घिरते दिख रहे हैं। केजरीवाल भले ही विवाद के बाद 10 कमरों का डबल ड्यूप्लेक्स छोड़कर तीन कमरों के फ्लैट में रह रहे हैं, लेकिन उनकी दिली इच्छा बड़े बंगले में रहने की ही थी! दिल्ली के चीफ सेक्रेटरी की लेफ्टिनेंट गवर्नर को लिखी चिट्ठी से इसका खुलासा हुआ है। इस चिट्ठी के मुताबिक केजरीवाल को बड़े बंगले अलॉट नहीं किए गए थे, बल्कि उन्होंने इन बंगलों के लिए डिमांड की थी।

हमारे सहयोगी चैनल 'टाइम्स नाउ' के पास मौजूद केजरीवाल के चीफ सेक्रेटरी की यह चिट्ठी बताती है कि केजरीवाल ने सीएम बनते ही दिल्ली के पॉश इलाके में अपने लिए 5 बेडरूम वाले दो बड़े बंगलों की मांग कर दी थी। चिट्ठी के मुताबिक केजरीवाल ने सीएम पद की शपथ लेने के 48 घंटे के बाद ही बंगलों की यह डिमांड कर दी थी।
गौरतलब है कि केजरीवाल के लिए पहले भगवान दास रोड पर बने दो बड़े ड्यूप्लेक्स अलॉट किए गए थे। उनके लिए अलॉट इस डबल ड्यूप्लेक्स में से हर एक में 5 बेडरूम और एक लॉन था। केजरीवाल ने इसे पसंद भी कर लिया था, लेकिन मकान के आकार को लेकर विवाद बढ़ने पर उन्हें इसे लौटाना पड़ा था। इसके बाद शहरी विकास मंत्रालय ने लुटियंस जोन के तिलक लेन में 3 बेडरूम वाला फ्लैट अलॉट किया, जिसमें वह पिछले हफ्ते शिफ्ट हुए।

'टाइम्स नाउ' ने जब इस बाबत अरविंद केजरीवाल से जाना चाहा, तो वह इस सवाल से बचते हुए अपनी गाड़ी में बैठकर निकल गए। 

http://navbharattimes.indiatimes.com...w/29863013.cms

----------


## deshpremi

सिसोदिया पर एनजीओ के फंड में घपलेबाजी का आरोप

दिल्ली के कानून मंत्री सोमनाथ भारती पर स्पैमिंग में शामिल होने के आरोप के बाद आम आदमी पार्टी (आप) और दिल्ली सरकार के लिए शर्मिंदगी का एक और सबब सामने आ गया है। इस बार आरोप पार्टी में दूसरे नंबर के नेता माने जाने वाले और मुख्यमंत्री अरविंद केजरीवाल के करीबी शिक्षा एवं पीडब्ल्यूडी मंत्री मनीष सिसोदिया पर लगा है। आरोप है कि सिसोदिया के एनजीओ कबीर के लिए जो फॉरेन फंड्स आए थे, उसका उन्होंने निजी इस्तेमाल किया। मुख्यमंत्री केजरीवाल भी इस एनजीओ की गवर्निंग बॉडी में हैं।

यह मामला पुराना है और गृह मंत्रालय के अकाउंट कंट्रोलर की ओर से जारी जांच में कहा गया है, 'कई मामलों में बताए गए खर्च और उसके कागजात में कोई मेल नहीं हैं। जिन अनियमिततताओं के आरोप हैं, उनमें सिसोदिया की पत्नी को बिना रशीद के किराये देने, कर्मचारियों का ब्*योरा न होना, कैशबुक का गायब होना, ऐसी यात्राओं के खर्च दिखाए गए हैं जिनका कोई ब्योरा नहीं है और हद तो यह है कि शिक्षा मंत्री की कार की सर्विसिंग के लिए भी भुगतान इस फंड से किया गया है।

बताया गया है कि कबीर ने 2008 से 2011-12 के दौरान आरटीआई के कार्यकर्ताओं को 17.7 लाख रुपये का भुगतान किया गया है, पर जांच टीम को इसके लिए किए गए समझौता पत्र नहीं दिखाए गए। जांच टीम को कर्मचारियों को सैलरी और भत्ता देने के सबूत भी नहीं मिले।


इस एनजीओ को 2005-06 से 2010-11 के दौरान विदेशों से 2 करोड़ रुपये की मदद मिली। फॉरेन कॉन्ट्रिब्यूशन रेग्युलेशन ऐक्ट के तहत एनजीओ की 2005-06 से 2011-12 के दौरान जांच की गई है। सिसोदिया ने हमारे सहयोगी अखबार टाइम्स ऑफ इंडिया को बताया कि इस मामले में कोर्ट से उन्हें क्लीन चिट मिल चुकी है, लेकिन अब राजनीतिक कारणों से इसे तूल दिया जा रहा है।

जांच रिपोर्ट में कहा गया है कि यह एनजीओ पांडव नगर स्थित उनके घर से चल रहा था और इसके लिए उनकी पत्नी सीमा को 12,000 रुपये प्रतिमाह किराया दिया गया। हालांकि, इस किराए की कोई रशीद उपलब्ध नहीं कराई गई। कबीर का सीमा के साथ कोई रेंट एग्रीमेंट भी नहीं दिखाया गया। इतना ही नहीं, जब टीम ने 2006 से 2008 की कैशबुक मांगी तो सिसोदिया ने जांच टीम को बताया कि ऑफिस बदलने के क्रम में कहीं गुम हो गईं।

रिपोर्ट में कहा गया है कि सिसोदिया को 11 जुलाई 2008 को देहरादून ट्रिप के लिए 17, 900 रुपये का भुगतान किया गया लेकिन बिल के मुताबिक गाड़ी दिल्ली-बहराइच-दिल्ली के लिए किराये पर ली गई थी। यह भी नहीं बताया गया कि इस ट्रिप का मकसद क्या था और कितने लोग गए थे। जांच रिपोर्ट में टिप्पणी की गई है कि प्रथम दृष्टया यह मामला धोखाधड़ी का लग रहा है।

सिसोदिया को 23 नंवबर, 2008 को दिल्ली-लखनऊ-दिल्ली के लिए 6656 रुपये का भुगतान किया गया, लेकिन उनके साथ यात्रा करने वाले वैभव कुमार और दिव्या ज्योति कबीर के बोर्ड में नहीं हैं। इसके अलावा 23 अप्रैल 2008 को सिसोदिया को चित्रकूट जाने के लिए 2496 रुपये दिए गए लेकिन यह स्पष्ट नहीं है कि यह यात्रा ऑफिशल थी कि नहीं। इसके अलावा 11 अगस्त 2008 को कबीर के फंड्स से सिसोदिया ने अपनी ऑल्टो कार की सर्विसिंग के लिए 3900 रुपये का भुगतान किया। रिपोर्ट में कहा गया, 'विदेश से मिले अनुदान का निजी इस्तेमाल के लिए किए गए फर्जीवाड़े का यह एक और प्रमाण है।' 

http://navbharattimes.indiatimes.com...w/29841890.cms

----------


## satya_anveshi

हम्म्म्म.........

----------


## biji pande

> हम्म्म्म.........


बेन भाई कुछ विस्तृत प्रतिक्रया की उम्मीद है आपसे

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन भाई कुछ विस्तृत प्रतिक्रया की उम्मीद है आपसे


सॉरी भाई...










आपकी उम्मीद पर खरा न उतर पाने के लिए..... :D:

----------


## mangaldev

केजरीवाल ने अपना लोकपाल कानून बना कर केबिनेट से पास करवा लिया है अब उसे विधानसभा में पेश किया जायेगा। दिल्ली के ले.राज्यपाल कहते है कि ये असंवेधानिक है क्योकि विधानसभा से पेश करने से पहले इसे केन्द्र सरकार की इस पर स्वीकृति जरुरी है। लेकिन केजरीवाल कहता है मे इसे सिधा विधानसभा मे पेश करुंगा केन्द्र की बिना स्वीकृति के, 
संवेधानिक तनातनी चल रही है अखबार वालो को भी खूब खबरे मिल रही है जनता भी इस तमाशे के मजे ले रही है। दिल्ली मे काम कम ओर नोटंकी जादा हो रही है। 
दिल्ली को राज्य का दर्जा समाप्त करके उसे फिर से केन्द्रिय शाषित प्रदेश बना देना ही उच्चित प्रतीत हो रहा है।

----------


## deshpremi

राजनीति में शुचिता और ईमानदारी की बात करने वाले अरविंद केजरीवाल की पार्टी में हाल ही शामिल हुईं बिहार की पूर्व मंत्री परवीन अमानुल्लाह के दामन पर कई दाग लगे हैं। जिस 2जी स्पेक्ट्रम आवंटन और कोल ब्लॉक आवंटन में शामिल हर शख्स को केजरीवाल खुलेआम करप्ट या फिर चोर कहते हैं ठीक इसी पैटर्न पर बिहार के 2जी घोटाले के नाम से मशहूर BIADA जमीन आवंटन मामले में परवीन अमानुल्लाह आरोपों के घेरे में रही हैं।

जिस वक्त परवीन मंत्री थीं, उस वक्त उनकी बेटी को करोड़ों की जमीन कौड़ियों के भाव में अलॉट किए गए थे। सिर्फ इतना ही परवीन पर बदमीजाजी और खुलेआम रिश्वत मांगने के मुकदमे भी दर्ज हैं। सबसे मजेदार बात यह है कि मामले का खुलासा होने पर हमने अक्सर लोगों को सवालों के घेरे में खड़ा करते रहने वाले आम आदमी पार्टी के प्रवक्ता आशुतोष से बात करने की कोशिश की, तो उन्होंने मामले की जानकारी न होने की बात करते हुए फोन काट दिया। अब सवाल उठने लगा है कि क्या दूसरी पार्टियों के दागदार नेता आप में शामिल होते ही पाक साफ हो जाते हैं?

करीब 3 साल पहले बिहार इंडस्ट्रियल एरिया डिवेलपमेंट अथॉरिटी (BIADA) ने करोड़ों की जमीन कौड़ियों के भाव नेताओं के रिश्तेदारों को अलॉट कर दी थी। इसको लेकर बिहार की राजनीति में जबरदस्त बवाल मचा था। कुछ लोगों ने इसे बिहार का 2जी घोटाला करार दिया था। मंत्री परवीन अमानुल्लाह की बेटी रहमत फातिमा अमानुल्लाह को भी 87,120 वर्ग फुट जमीन दी गई थी। करोड़ों की यह जमीन कौड़ियों के भाव पर दी गई थी। हालांकि, इसमें जिन लोगों को जमीन दी गई थी उनमें बड़ी संख्या में उस वक्त की नीतीश सरकार में शामिल नेताओं के नजदीकी रिश्तेदार शामिल थे। इसमें जेडीयू के साथ-साथ बीजेपी के भी कई नेता शामिल थे।
इस घोटाले के खुलासे के बाद विपक्षी पार्टियों ने इसकी जांच सीबीआई से कराने की मांग की थी, लेकिन नीतीश सरकार ने उनकी मांग खारिज कर दी। उन्होंने चीफ सेक्रेटरी अनुप मुखर्जी को जांच का जिम्मा सौंप दिया। जैसा कि सभी विभागीय जांचों का हश्र होता है, इसका भी वैसा ही हश्र हुआ और सभी आरोपियों को क्लीन चिट मिल गई।

गौरतलब है कि बिहार इंडस्ट्रियल एरिया डिवेलपमेंट अथॉरिटी का गठन प्रदेश में औद्योगिकरण को बढ़ावा देने के लिए किया गया था, लेकिन अधिकांश जमीन उद्योगपतियों की जगह रसूखदार लोगों के बच्चों को अलॉट कर दिया गया। ठीक इसी तरह 2जी घोटाला और कोयला घोटाला हुआ था। इन घोटाले के खिलाफ केजरीवाल आग उगलते हैं, लेकिन बिहार में हुई जमीनों की बंदरबांट के मामले में आरोपी की मां को अपनी पार्टी में शामिल किया। ऐसे में केजरीवाल और उनकी आम आदमी पार्टी पर सवाल उठना लाजिमी है।

गौरतलब है कि ऐसा मामला यूपी में सामने आया था, जहां पर नीरा यादव ने अपनी बेटियों को जमीन अलॉट कराई थी। उस घोटाले की सीबीआई जांच हुई थी, जिसमें नीरा को दोषी पाया गया था। उन्हें लंबे समय तक जेल में रहना पड़ा था।

सीडीपीओ ने लगाए हैं रिश्वतखोरी के आरोप
हाजीपुर के विदुपुर ब्लॉंक की सीडीपीओ कविता कुमारी ने परवीन अमानुल्लाह और उनके सहयोगियों पर मारपीट करने और 10 लाख रुपये रिश्वत मांगने का मुकदमा दर्ज कराया है। सूत्रों की मानें तो शुरू में परवीन ने पुलिस पर अपने प्रभाव का इस्तेमाल किया। पुलिस केस दर्ज करने में आनाकानी करती रही, लेकिन जब यह मामला मीडिया में जोर पकड़ने लगा तो इस मामले में एफआईआर दर्ज की गई।

नाम न बताने की शर्त पर परवीन के एक नजदीकी ने बताया कि उनके काम करने का तरीका यही था। वह औचक निरीक्षण करने पहुंचतीं और सीडीपीओ को निलंबित कर देती थीं। इसके बाद लाखों रुपये लेकर ही उनका निलंबन रद्द करती थीं। वसूली के लिए उन्होंने खास लोग रखे थे।

जब इन मुद्दों पर परवीन अनामुल्लाह से बात की गई तो उन्होंने इसे सिरे से खारिज कर दिया। परवीन ने कहा कि जब मैंने कविता के खिलाफ कार्रवाई की तो उन्होंने मुझ पर झूठे इल्जाम लगाए। परवीन का कहना है कि मैं जब मंत्री बनी थी तो आंगनबाड़ी के सिर्फ 5 पर्सेंट सेंटर चलते थे, जबकि अब 99 फीसदी सेंटर सुचारु ढंग से चलते हैं। 

सोजन्य से : नवभारत टाइम्स

----------


## mangaldev

कांग्रेस ओर केजरीवाल सरकार के बीच गजब का चुहे बिल्ली का खेल चल रहा है केजरीवाल चाहता है कांग्रेस लोकसभा चुनाव से पहले अपना समर्थन वापस ले ले तो वो दिल्ली की विधानसभा को भंग करने का ठिकरा कांग्रेस के माथे फोड सके वहि कांग्रेस चाहती है केजरीवाल सरकार चलाये ओर हर प्रकार से नाकामयाब रहे तो चुनाव मे जनता को यह बता सके कि केवल सरकार कांग्रेस ही चला सकती है ओरो के बस की बात ही नही है।

----------


## biji pande

> राजनीति में शुचिता और ईमानदारी की बात करने वाले अरविंद केजरीवाल की पार्टी में हाल ही शामिल हुईं बिहार की पूर्व मंत्री परवीन अमानुल्लाह के दामन पर कई दाग लगे हैं। जिस 2जी स्पेक्ट्रम आवंटन और कोल ब्लॉक आवंटन में शामिल हर शख्स को केजरीवाल खुलेआम करप्ट या फिर चोर कहते हैं ठीक इसी पैटर्न पर बिहार के 2जी घोटाले के नाम से मशहूर BIADA जमीन आवंटन मामले में परवीन अमानुल्लाह आरोपों के घेरे में रही हैं।
> 
> जिस वक्त परवीन मंत्री थीं, उस वक्त उनकी बेटी को करोड़ों की जमीन कौड़ियों के भाव में अलॉट किए गए थे। सिर्फ इतना ही परवीन पर बदमीजाजी और खुलेआम रिश्वत मांगने के मुकदमे भी दर्ज हैं। सबसे मजेदार बात यह है कि मामले का खुलासा होने पर हमने अक्सर लोगों को सवालों के घेरे में खड़ा करते रहने वाले आम आदमी पार्टी के प्रवक्ता आशुतोष से बात करने की कोशिश की, तो उन्होंने मामले की जानकारी न होने की बात करते हुए फोन काट दिया। अब सवाल उठने लगा है कि क्या दूसरी पार्टियों के दागदार नेता आप में शामिल होते ही पाक साफ हो जाते हैं?
> 
> करीब 3 साल पहले बिहार इंडस्ट्रियल एरिया डिवेलपमेंट अथॉरिटी (BIADA) ने करोड़ों की जमीन कौड़ियों के भाव नेताओं के रिश्तेदारों को अलॉट कर दी थी। इसको लेकर बिहार की राजनीति में जबरदस्त बवाल मचा था। कुछ लोगों ने इसे बिहार का 2जी घोटाला करार दिया था। मंत्री परवीन अमानुल्लाह की बेटी रहमत फातिमा अमानुल्लाह को भी 87,120 वर्ग फुट जमीन दी गई थी। करोड़ों की यह जमीन कौड़ियों के भाव पर दी गई थी। हालांकि, इसमें जिन लोगों को जमीन दी गई थी उनमें बड़ी संख्या में उस वक्त की नीतीश सरकार में शामिल नेताओं के नजदीकी रिश्तेदार शामिल थे। इसमें जेडीयू के साथ-साथ बीजेपी के भी कई नेता शामिल थे।
> इस घोटाले के खुलासे के बाद विपक्षी पार्टियों ने इसकी जांच सीबीआई से कराने की मांग की थी, लेकिन नीतीश सरकार ने उनकी मांग खारिज कर दी। उन्होंने चीफ सेक्रेटरी अनुप मुखर्जी को जांच का जिम्मा सौंप दिया। जैसा कि सभी विभागीय जांचों का हश्र होता है, इसका भी वैसा ही हश्र हुआ और सभी आरोपियों को क्लीन चिट मिल गई।
> 
> गौरतलब है कि बिहार इंडस्ट्रियल एरिया डिवेलपमेंट अथॉरिटी का गठन प्रदेश में औद्योगिकरण को बढ़ावा देने के लिए किया गया था, लेकिन अधिकांश जमीन उद्योगपतियों की जगह रसूखदार लोगों के बच्चों को अलॉट कर दिया गया। ठीक इसी तरह 2जी घोटाला और कोयला घोटाला हुआ था। इन घोटाले के खिलाफ केजरीवाल आग उगलते हैं, लेकिन बिहार में हुई जमीनों की बंदरबांट के मामले में आरोपी की मां को अपनी पार्टी में शामिल किया। ऐसे में केजरीवाल और उनकी आम आदमी पार्टी पर सवाल उठना लाजिमी है।
> 
> ...




चाहे जितने पाप करो कजरी से इमानदारी का प्रमाणपत्र लो

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

'आप'विदेशी छात्रा से बत्तमीजी कर देश की इज्जत को विदेश में उछालते है ,'आप'गुंडागर्दी की हदें पार करते हुए एक मंत्री की गरिमा को तार तार करते हुए किसी विदेशी छात्रा के घर में आधी रात में अपने'गुंडों'और मीडिया कैमरे के साथ घुसते है ,'आप'या आपके साथी अकारण उस छात्रा के साथ बत्तमीजी करते है , मारपीट करते है ,'आप'उस महिला पर नस्ल भेदी टिपण्णी करते है , दरवाजा न खोलने पर गोली मारने की धमकी देते है ....!!'आप'उसी विदेशी छात्रा को जबरन खुले में कार के पीछे ले जा कर सबके सामने बाथरूम कराके मूत्र का सेम्पिल लेते है , और टेस्टिंग होने पर उस सेम्पिल में किसी प्रकार की नशा या शराब नहीं मिलती है , तब आप को शर्म भी नहीं आती ....!!देवयानी के खिलाफ अत्याचार होने पर हमारे देश में एक भावनात्मक उबाला और क्रोध आया था , क्या अब कोई विदेशी हमारे यहाँ पढ़ने आयेंगे , और सबसे बड़ी बात कि जो हमारी देश की बहिने विदेशों में पढ़ रही है , कल के दिन उनको कोई सामूहिक रूप से वैश्या बोलेगा तब तब'आप'जिम्मेदार होंगे , या जिम्मेदारी लेंगे , ...!!दिल्ली'आप'सरकार के के'कानून मंत्री सोमनाथ भारती अगर जरा भी शर्म अब बांकी है तो चुल्लू भर डूब के मर जा ....!! और वो सब भी ढोंग करना बंद कर दें जो अनशन करने वाले है , जेल भेजो इस गंवार'कानून मंत्री'को जिसको न कानून का ज्ञान है , न एक स्त्री की मर्यादा का .....!!sala thu h aisi party pr...aur jo log is party ka smrthan krte h ve to nali k kide se v gye gujre hai.Kisi dost ko bura lga ho to sorry mgr ye meri nizi ray hai, Aam admi party ka koi n koi chhedkhani aur rep me fansta hi rhta hai, gajab hal bna ke rakh diya hai.

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

जब विदेशी Status Symbol हो औरस्वदेशी Cheap लगे तो देश आगे कैसे बढे .जब नहाने केबाद Deo लगाना जरुरी औरभगवान के सामने सर झुकना Boring लगेतो देशआगे कैसे बढेजब Dirty Picture को नेशनल अवार्डमिले....और पान सिंह तोमर फ्लॉप रहे तो देश आगेकैसे बढे. . .जब आतंकी अफजल गुरु की फांसी परमीडिया विधवा अलाप करेऔर क्रांतिकारियों के शहादत दिवस परएकदीपक भी न जलेतो देश आगे कैसे बढे .. .जब देश का युवा Malls में जेबकटवाए औरबाहर ठेले पर मोल-भाव करे तो देश आगे कैसेबढे. . ."माँ तुम्हे कुछ चाहिए"जब ये पूंछने की जरुरतना रहे . . .और वेलेंनटाइन डे पर गर्लफ्रेंड को गिफ्टदेना जरुरी हो जाये .तो देश आगे कैसे बढे...जब युवाओं को हिंदी बोलने मेंघिन आयेऔरदेश का प्रधानमन्त्री अंग्रेजी को सर्वश्रेष्ठभाषा कहे तो देश आगे कैसे बढे . . .गर्लफ्रेंड के लिएकविताएं लिखने वाला युवाअगर देश की स्थिति पर I Hate Politics कहेतो देश आगे कैसे बढे .. .तो देश आगे कैसे बढे .. .सोचिए जरा !

----------


## biji pande

एक और नौटंकी केजरीवाल की ---
पुलिस कमिश्नर कुर्सी छोड़े -----

केजरीवाल ने विधान सभा का सत्र इंदिरा गांधी
स्टेडियम में बुलाने की मांग कर दी जिसे उप-राज्यपाल
ने स्वीकार नहीं किया क्यूंकि पुलिस कमिश्नर ने मना
कर दिया कि जनता दरबार जैसी स्तिथि पैदा हो सकती
है ---
इस पर केजरीवाल ने सीधी तोप चला दी कि पुलिस
कमिश्नर अगर ये स्तिथि नही सम्हाल सकता तो अपने
पद से हट जाये ----

अरे भाई केजरीवाल --दे दे धरना पुलिस मुख्यालय पर
और मांग ले त्यागपत्र पुलिस कमिश्नर का ---

हर बात साबित करती है कि केजरीवाल का लक्ष्य केवल
और केवल टकराव पैदा करके सुर्ख़ियों में रहना है चाहे
गलत हो या सही, बस इसकी बात मानी जानी चाहिए ---

मैं पूछता हूँ कि इंदिरा गांधी स्टेडियम में सदन का सत्र
क्यूँ हो - क्या शीला दीक्षित के समय जहाँ सदन की
बैठक होती थी वहाँ केजरीवाल बैठक क्यूँ नही कर
सकता --बस इसलिए कि इस मुख्यमंत्री को हर बात के
लिए पंगा लेना है ----

----------


## satya_anveshi

हम्म्म.........

----------


## jaggajat

_केजरीवाल ने आज केंन्द्रीय मंत्रीयो के विरुद्ध शिकायत की साथ ही रिलायंस को भी लपेट कर उन्हे महंगी रसोई गैस के लिये जिम्मेदार ठहराया है। अब केजरीवाल थोड़ा थोड़ा फिर से लाईन पर आने लगा है।
_केजरीवाल ने दिए मोइली, देवड़ा और मुकेश अंबानी पर केस दर्ज करने के आदेश
*आजतक वेब ब्*यूरो [Edited By: पीयूष शर्मा] | नई दिल्*ली, 11 फरवरी 2014
देश में गैस की हो रही किल्लत और दिन ब दिन बढ़ती कीमतों को लेकर दिल्ली के मुख्यमंत्री अरविंद केजरीवाल ने मंगलवार को पेट्रोलियम मंत्री एम. वीरप्पा मोइली, मुरली देवड़ा, मुकेश अंबानी और वीके सिब्बल के खिलाफ केस दर्ज करने के आदेश एंटी करप्शन ब्रांच को दिए. रिलायंस के खिलाफ चार लोगों ने ब्रांच में शिकायत सौंपी है.एंटी करप्*शन ब्रांच को शिकायत मिलने के बाद केजरीवाल ने एक प्रेस कॉन्फ्रेंस आयोजित कर कहा कि मंत्री ही गैस की कमी और इसकी बढ़ती कीमतों के लिए जिम्मेदार हैं. रिलायंस ने जानबूझकर कम गैस निकाली है. उन्होंने कहा कि को रिलांयस के खिलाफ शिकायतें मिली हैं, जिस पर क्रिमनल केस दर्ज करने के आदेश दे दिए गए हैं.
हालांकि अभी तक यह स्पष्ट नहीं हो पाया कि ब्रांच ने पेट्रोलियम मंत्री एम. वीरप्पा मोइली, मुरली देवड़ा, आरआईएल बॉस  मुकेश अंबानी और डायरेक्टर जनरल ऑफ हाइड्रोकॉर्बन  वीके सिब्बल समेत कई पर केस दर्ज कर लिया है कि नहीं. केजरीवाल ने रिलायंस को गैस कुएं देने का भी आरोप लगाया. केजरीवाल ने कहा कि यदि एक अप्रैल से गैस के दाम बढ़ते हैं तो महंगाई बढ़ेगी. रिलायंस को 54 हजार करोड़ रुपये का फायदा हुआ है. केजरीवाल ने कहा कि गैस के इस गड़बड़झाले को लेकर मैं प्रधानमंत्री को लेटर लिखूंगा.
उन्*होंने बताया कि कुछ टीवी चैनलों पर भी मुकेश का पैसा लगा हुआ है. यह महंगाई बढ़ाने की साजिश है. इस मसले पर कांग्रेस और विपक्षी पार्टियां चुप्*पी साधे हुए हैं. केजरीवाल ने कहा कि जो ईमानदार अफसर हमारे साथ दिल्*ली में काम करना चाहते हैं, वो हमें बताएं हम उनको अपनी टीम में शामिल करेंगे. चाहे वो किसी भी प्रदेश के क्यों न हो.*
*इन्होंने दी है शिकायत*_एंटी करप्शन ब्रांच में टीएसआर सुब्रमणियम, ईएस शर्मा, पूर्व नैवी चीफ एडमिरल तहिलयानी और कामिनी जायसवाल ने शिकायत दी है कि रिलांयस की वजह से गैस के दामों में जबरन इजाफा हो रहा है. रिलायंस को 17 साल तक 2.3 डॉलर प्रति यूनिट गैस देने को कहा गया था. कुछ समय बाद रिलायंस ने इसे 4 डॉलर करवा दिया और फिर कम गैस बनाई. और अब इसे 8 डॉलर प्रति यूनिट करने का दबाव वह बना रही है._



> http://aajtak.intoday.in/story/crimi...-1-754573.html से स-आभार्

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

Bhai gas ki badhati kimto ki wajah ambani nhi srkar hai, aur haan mai apko bta du ki gas agency se ek selindr gas only rs.250 me milta h aur uske bad srkar ki jimmedari hai,jo jyada tax le kr 1200 tk me deti hai,aur jaha tk ambani ki swal h to jitna aukat rhega utna hi sahega n,badti dollr ki kimto aur rupyo ki girawt ka asr h jo kewl sarkar k hath me hai, ambani ko bhi apne krmchariyo ko aur uske kharcho ko dena pdta h to we apne ghar se nhi n dega. Aur jaha tk uske amir hone ki bat h to ye sb unke badho(dhirubhai ambani) ki mehnt ki den hai, aur unse pas hr desh se paisa aa rha h to isme shak nhi kiya ja skta ki kyu amir hai..?

----------


## biji pande

कजरी केवल ख़बरों में रहना चाहता है

----------


## biji pande

http://epaper.jagran.com/ePaperArtic...5-2900-82.html

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

Kejriwal loksabha chunav ladkr kewal modiji ka vote katna chahta hai...

----------


## biji pande

यही तो कांग्रेस चाहती है भैय्या

----------


## satya_anveshi

हम्म्म.........

----------


## ashwanimale

> हम्म्म.........


इसी प्रकार की चालों को राजनीति कहा जाता है, धोखाधड़ी को राजनीति कहा जाता है।


अब देखिये आजकल चार सौ बीसी को राजनीति कहने लगे हैं।

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

Copy Pest from aaj tak news channel...दिल्ली में सरकार को लेकर बीजेपी नेता हर्षवर्धन का बयान दिया है कि उनकी पार्टी दिल्ली में सरकार नहीं बनाएगी. उन्होंने कहा कि उनकी पार्टी फिर से चुनाव में जाने को हैं तैयार है.सरकार बनाने के लिए बीजेपी को बुलाएंगे एलजीबताया जा रहा है कि सबसे बड़ी पार्टी होने के नाते उपराज्यपाल बीजेपी को सरकार बनाने के लिए बुलाएंगे. हालांकि केजरीवाल ने विधानसभा भंग करने की सिफारिश की है लेकिन एलजी उसे मानने के लिए बाध्य नहीं हैं. एलजी बीजेपी से बात करने के बाद ही इस संबंध में कोई फैसला लेंगे.इससे पहले दिल्ली विधानसभा में केजरीवाल के भाषण के बाद बीजेपी नेता हर्षवर्धन ने दिल्ली के मुख्यमंत्री पर कड़ा हमला बोला. उन्होंने कहा 'मैं आपके सामने सच रखना चाहता हूं. कल सारा दिन दिल्ली की विधानसभा में आम आदमी पार्टी को छोड़ बाकी सभी दलों के विधायकों ने दिल्ली के कानून मंत्री के अमर्यादित व्यवहार के खिलाफ कॉल अटेंशन मोशन और इसके साथ साथ उनकी बर्खास्तगी और इस पर चर्चा के संदर्भ में दिनभर एकमत होकर अपनी आवाज को जनता के हित में बुलंद किया. लेकिन शाम को दिल्ली के मुख्यमंत्री श्री अरविंद केजरीवाल जी ने, झूठ की पराकाष्ठा पार की. उन्होंने कहा कि कांग्रेस पार्टी और बीजेपी को अंबानी जी ने मिलवा दिया.पहली बात, उनके इस झूठ के स्वभाव को सारा देश समझ चुका है. इसलिए उनके किसी भी झूठ का जवाब देना न आवश्यक है, न उचित है और न इमरजेंसी है. वर्ना हम कल ही दे देते. हमारा ये कहना है कि बीजेपी को अगर कांग्रेस पार्टी ने भी कल समर्थन किया. तो वह बीजेपी को समर्थन नहीं था. वो भी हमारी तरह सोमनाथ भारती के अमर्यादित आचरण की आलोचना कर रहे थे और उसकी बर्खास्तगी की मांग कर रहे थे.अंबानी साहब को कौन फायदा पहुंचाना चाहता है, ये आज साफ हो गया. हमने देखा कि पहले तो केजरीवाल जी ने अंबानी जी की कंपनी को, एक तरफ लोगों को कहा कि बिजली के दाम कम करेंगे. लेकिन छह से आठ फीसदी सरचार्ज दाम बढ़ाने की छूट दी और आज वही अंबानी जी की बिजली के लिए हमारे आपके खून पसीने की कमाई का पैसा, जो विकास के लिए था. सफाई कर्मचारियों के उत्थान के लिए था. उस 372 करोड़ रुपये को भी अंबानी जी की बिजली कंपनी को देने के लिए बिल लाकर कानूनी तरीके से पास कराया.मैं ये समझता हूं कि देश की जनता को ये पर्याप्त मात्रा में स्पष्ट हो गया होगा. कहता क्या है, करता क्या है. टीवी पर क्या बोलता है और पर्दे के पीछे क्या सांठगांठ करता है. हमारा ये कहना है कि दिल्ली के सीएम श्री अरविंद केजरीवाल झूठे और बेबुनियाद आरोप लगाना बंद करें. राजनीति में शुचिता की बात करते हैं, तो पारदर्शी ढंग से राजनीति करें.दूसरी बात जो हम स्पष्ट करना चाहते हैं क्योंकि सारी बात विधानसभा में औऱ टीवी चैनल्स के जरिए स्पष्ट करने के बावजूद जब आप दो घंटे बाद उन्हें टीवी पर सुनेंगे, तो वह फिर झूठ बोलेंगे. वह कहेंगे कि बीजेपी जनलोकपाल बिल विरोधी है. मैं ऑन रेकॉर्ड दिल्ली की जनता को कहना चाहता हूं कि हम बीजेपी के विधायक जनलोकपाल बिल के पक्ष में अरविंद केजरीवाल और उनकी पार्टी से सौ गुना ज्यादा पक्षधर हैं. इस दिल्ली में अगर लोकायुक्त संस्था चलती है, जिसने पिछली मुख्यमंत्री शीला जी के खिलाफ भी कई फैसले दिए. उस लोकायुक्त को बीजेपी की दिल्ली सरकार ने बनाया था. मदन लाल खुराना जी मुख्यमंत्री थे और मैं स्वास्थ के साथ कानून मंत्री था. मैंने ही सदन में वह पेश किया था.अगर हमारी पार्टी जनलोकपाल बिल विरोधी होती, तो उत्तराखंड में हमारी पार्टी के सीएम खंडूरी जी इसे देश में सबसे पहले पेश न करते. अगर हमारी पार्टी जनलोकपाल बिल के पक्ष में न होती, तो लोकसभा में बने इस कानून को हमारी पार्टी का व्यापक समर्थन न मिलता. आडवाणी जी. सुषमा जी. जेटली जी, सभी ने इसका सपोर्ट किया था.हमने पहले भी कहा था. आज भी कहा. कानून बनाने के लिए कानून का, संविधान का अपमान, हम किसी भी कीमत पर बर्दाश्त नहीं करेंगे. आज दिल्ली के माननीय उपराज्यपाल ने स्पष्ट संदेश दिया विधानसभा में, कि अगर जनलोकपाल बिल लाना है, तो कानूनी प्रक्रिया को पूरा करना होगा.मेरा केजरीवाल जी को सुझाव है कि अगर वह मुख्यमंत्री रहने वाले हैं. मुझे नहीं पता कि वह रहने वाले हैं या नहीं. उन्होंने कहा था कि जनलोकपाल बिल पास नहीं हुआ, तो वह इस्तीफा देंगे. मैं उनसे कहना चाहता हूं कि अगर वह सभी संवैधानिक प्रक्रियाओं के साथ सदन में जनलोकपाल बिल लेकर आएंगे. हम बीजेपी के विधायक उनकी पार्टी से ज्यादा ताकत के साथ उसे दिल्ली का कानून बनाएंगे.अब कुछ घंटों बाद वह दिल्ली और देश की जनता के सामने झूठ बोलने की कोशिश न करें. वह एक झूठ बोलेंगे तो हम उनके दस झूठ उजागर करेंगे.

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

Isase to saaf pata chalta hai ki kejriwal agr istifa deta h to loksabha chunav ladega... Aur iska ek hi matLab hai bjp ka vote katna.

----------


## biji pande

> are modi ko to waise bhi pm nahi banne denge log chahe bahumat mil jaye bjp ko. likhwalo mere se stamp paper par


   जी मौसी जी और आपका लिखा संविधान से कम महत्व थोड़ी ही रखता है     वैसे भी आप के लिखे की बहुत ज्यादा कीमत है

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> are modi ko to waise bhi pm nahi banne denge log chahe bahumat mil jaye bjp ko. likhwalo mere se stamp paper par


mujhe likhwane ki koi jrurat nhi, aur aap jaise mahan soch walo ki wajah se hi desh ka ye hal hai. Pade rho cöngress ke sath.Aur fir mahngayi, rep krne walo ko sirf sza suna di jati hai mgr abhi tk diya nhi gya, bharastachar,etc pr bhi muh bnd kr ke pade rho, aur kewl modi ko rokne ki koshish kro. Kyuki agr Modi aa gya to pure deshdrohiyo ko bans kr dega.

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

Copy pest from Dainik jagran...  नई दिल्ली [जागरण ब्यूरो]। दिल्ली में नई किस्म की राजनीति का स्वाद चखाने का वादा कर सत्ता में आए मुख्यमंत्री अरविंद केजरीवाल दो महीने से पहले ही सरकार छोड़ कर भाग खड़े हुए। लोकसभा चुनाव में उतरने की हड़बड़ी में आम आदमी पार्टी [आप] के मुखिया ने जन लोकपाल बिल को इसका बहाना बना कर शुक्रवार को उपराज्यपाल नजीब जंग को अपना इस्तीफा सौंप दिया। साथ ही उन्होंने बेहद चालाकी से बनाई अपनी रणनीति के तहत सरकार के जाने का समय और मुद्दा पहले से तय कर लिया था। इसी के तहत उन्होंने दिल्ली विधानसभा में असंवैधानिक रूप से इस बिल को पेश करने की कोशिश की जबकि भाजपा और कांग्रेस ने इसे नाकाम कर दिया।केजरीवाल ने शुक्रवार को साफ कर दिया कि 28 दिसंबर को बनी दिल्ली की अपनी सरकार को चलाने में उनकी कोई दिलचस्पी नहीं रह गई है। विधानसभा में उनकी ओर से असंवैधानिक तरीके से जन लोकपाल बिल पेश करने का प्रस्ताव गिर गया। इसके बाद उन्होंने उपराज्यपाल को अपना इस्तीफा सौंप दिया। हालांकि इसे अपनी शहादत बनाने की उन्होंने भरपूर कोशिश की। कहा, 'हम यहां कुर्सी नहीं देश को बचाने के लिए आए हैं। भ्रष्टाचार दूर करने के लिए हजार बार मुख्यमंत्री की कुर्सी दाव पर लगाने को तैयार हूं। देश पर कुर्सी क्या जान भी देनी पड़े तो अपने आप को सौभाग्यशाली समझूंगा।'इससे पहले उनकी सरकार की ओर से जन लोकपाल बिल को सदन में पेश करने का प्रस्ताव गिर गया। उनकी पार्टी को छोड़ सभी सदस्यों ने इस प्रक्रिया को गैर-कानूनी बताते हुए इसका विरोध किया। 70 सदस्यों वाली विधानसभा में बिल को पेश किए जाने के खिलाफ 42 सदस्यों ने वोट किया। इनमें भाजपा के 32, कांग्रेस के आठ, जद (यू) के एक विधायक के साथ ही एक निर्दलीय विधायक भी शामिल थे। जबकि इसके पक्ष में 27 मत पड़े, जिनमें आप के बागी विनोद कुमार बिन्नी भी शामिल थे।पूरे मामले में केजरीवाल की भूमिका की निंदा करते हुए विपक्ष के नेता हर्षवर्धन ने कहा कि दिल्ली के मुख्यमंत्री झूठ बोलकर जनता को गुमराह कर रहे हैं। उन्होंने कहा, 'एक दिन पहले से ही पूरा सदन दिल्ली के कानून मंत्री सोमनाथ भारती के अमर्यादित व्यवहार के खिलाफ उनकी बर्खास्तगी की मांग कर रहा था। मगर वे इसे छोड़कर पहले असंवैधानिक तरीके से जन लोकपाल बिल पेश करना चाहते हैं।'इसी तरह दिल्ली कांग्रेस अध्यक्ष अरविंदर सिंह लवली ने इस पूरे मामले पर केजरीवाल के रवैये को बचकाना करार दिया है। उन्होंने कहा, 'जब उपराज्यपाल ने कहा है कि इसे पेश करना ही गैरकानूनी है तो फिर वे कैसे इसे रखने की जिद कर सकते हैं। हमने उन्हें कहा भी कि आप देश के संविधान के मुताबिक चलें।' लेकिन मुख्यमंत्री अपनी बात पर अड़े रहे। केजरीवाल ने कहा, 'मैंने मुख्यमंत्री के रूप में संविधान की शपथ ली थी, केंद्र सरकार के आदेशों की नहीं। इस संविधान के लिए मैं जान तक देने को तैयार हूं।'विधानसभा में प्रस्ताव गिर जाने के बाद अपने भाषण में केजरीवाल के भाषण से भी साफ था कि उनकी पूरी योजना अब लोकसभा चुनाव लड़ने और संसद पहुंचने पर ही केंद्रित है। उन्होंने कहा, 'पार्टी बनी थी तो हमने कहा था कि यह आंदोलन सड़क से संसद तक जाएगा। हम सड़क पर भी आंदोलन करेंगे, संसद में भी।' केजरीवाल को 70 सीटों वाली दिल्ली विधानसभा में सिर्फ 28 सीटें मिली थीं। मगर कांग्रेस के समर्थन से उन्होंने 28 दिसंबर को यहां सरकार बना ली थी।

----------


## logical indian

bencho <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## logical indian

हम होगे कामयाब एक दिन <<<<<<< जनाब <<<<<

----------


## khudaai khidmatgar

दिल्ली की जनता अपनी गल्ती में सुधार करने वाली है। आप की झोली में अधूरा बहुमत न डाल कर। इस बार पूरा बहुमत देगी। शेष देश की जनता भी सीएम पद त्यागी के 50 दिनों के कार्यकाल की तुलना 50 साला कांग्रेस और 5 साला कार्यकाल वाली भाजपा से तुलना कर रही है।
भाजपा के दम कम है, तभी तो बार बार कांग्रेस ही सत्ता में आ रही है। और कांग्रेस को हराने का दम योगी केजरी (योगेंद्र यादव केजरी वाल) नीति में है।
मुझे तो लगता है कि इस बार भाजपा कांग्रेस सपा बसपा और अन्य सभी पार्टियों के वोट कट होकर आप को मिलने वाले हैं। इस प्रकार आप का राष्ट्रीय स्तर की नंबंर वन पार्टी के रूप में जन्म होने वाला है।

----------


## biji pande

> lagi..mirch lagi hahahaha



जी मौसी जी मोदी जी के नाम पर ....... को मिर्ची लग ही जाती है

----------


## biji pande

> दिल्ली की जनता अपनी गल्ती में सुधार करने वाली है। आप की झोली में अधूरा बहुमत न डाल कर। इस बार पूरा बहुमत देगी। शेष देश की जनता भी सीएम पद त्यागी के 50 दिनों के कार्यकाल की तुलना 50 साला कांग्रेस और 5 साला कार्यकाल वाली भाजपा से तुलना कर रही है।
> भाजपा के दम कम है, तभी तो बार बार कांग्रेस ही सत्ता में आ रही है। और कांग्रेस को हराने का दम योगी केजरी (योगेंद्र यादव केजरी वाल) नीति में है।
> मुझे तो लगता है कि इस बार भाजपा कांग्रेस सपा बसपा और अन्य सभी पार्टियों के वोट कट होकर आप को मिलने वाले हैं। इस प्रकार आप का राष्ट्रीय स्तर की नंबंर वन पार्टी के रूप में जन्म होने वाला है।




भाई अगर इस भगोड़े को पांच सीट भी मिल जाए तो आश्चर्य होगा क्योंकि इसकी पोल खुल चुकी है

----------


## khudaai khidmatgar

> भाई अगर इस भगोड़े को पांच सीट भी मिल जाए तो आश्चर्य होगा क्योंकि इसकी पोल खुल चुकी है


मुझे लगता है कि भूल में आप ऐसा कह गये।

क्योंकि पिछले एलेक्शन में आप की कोई औकात न बताने वालों को ऐसा चांटा पड़ा जोकि पिछले 25 सालों से न पड़ा था।

चलिये रही शर्त

यदि अगले एलेक्शन में आप की सीटें
1.    50 से अधिक - तो आप पूरे साल भर तक हर हफ्ते एक काफी या कोल्ड ड्रिंक पिलायेंगे।
2. और यदि सीटें 5 से कम रहेंगी तो मैं आपको पूरे साल पिलाउंगा।
3. और यदि 5 और 50 के बीच रहीं तो हम दोनों चुप बैठेंगे।

----------


## mangaldev

> मुझे लगता है कि भूल में आप ऐसा कह गये।
> 
> क्योंकि पिछले एलेक्शन में आप की कोई औकात न बताने वालों को ऐसा चांटा पड़ा जोकि पिछले 25 सालों से न पड़ा था।
> 
> चलिये रही शर्त
> 
> यदि अगले एलेक्शन में आप की सीटें
> 1.    50 से अधिक - तो आप पूरे साल भर तक हर हफ्ते एक काफी या कोल्ड ड्रिंक पिलायेंगे।
> 2. और यदि सीटें 5 से कम रहेंगी तो मैं आपको पूरे साल पिलाउंगा।
> 3. और यदि 5 और 50 के बीच रहीं तो हम दोनों चुप बैठेंगे।


दिल्ली मे सरकार बना लो फिर से तो पानी बिजली मुफ्त दे देना बाकि सब हम खरीद लेंगे। जओ अभी नही कर पाये वो करके दिखा देना अगर बहुमत आ जाये तो, बाकि फेसला दिल्ली स्टेट की जनता को करना है।

----------


## khudaai khidmatgar

फर्जी में टे-टें करने से क्या फायदा

आओ दोस्तों जरा

पार्टियों के प्रमुखों की तुलना कर डालें।

पार्टियां लेते हैं।
1. भाजपा
2. आप
3. कांग्रेस
4. सपा
5. बसपा

अब जो भी विचार देना है कुछ इस प्रकार दीजिये तो बात जरा आम होगी।
जन्म:
1. मोदी दशकों पुराने सधे हुए नेता
2. केजरी सिर्फ दशक भर का अनुभव
3. कांग्रेस सभी मौजूदा पार्टियों में सबकी सीनियर
4. लगभग तीन दशक की सपा अवसरवाद की मेडलिस्ट
5. लगभग तीन दशक की बसपा अवसरवाद की गोल्ड मेडलिस्ट
निष्कर्ष: हम आज के परिदृष्य में इंडिया का लीडर ढूंन रहे हैं न कि बरगद की तरह जड़ पेड़। इसलिये पहले क्या हुआ मतलब नहीं, मतलब इन पिछले पांच सालों में किसने क्या किया उससे है।

----------


## mangaldev

> फर्जी में टे-टें करने से क्या फायदा
> 
> आओ दोस्तों जरा
> 
> पार्टियों के प्रमुखों की तुलना कर डालें।
> 
> पार्टियां लेते हैं।
> 1. भाजपा
> 2. आप
> ...


मेरे अनुभव के अनुसार केजरीवाल की सोच अभी दिल्ली मेट्रो सीटी (शहरी क्षेत्र) तक सिमित है। उसकी पूरी आयकर आफिसर की नोकरी में वो कभी दिल्ली के बाहर नोकरी नही की। मेरी मतलब है ये चिडिय़ा घर के पिंजरे का शेर है जो दहाडता तो खूब है लेकिन इसकी दहाड़ से बगल के पिजरे की चिडिया भी हरकत मे नही आती है।

----------


## mangaldev

> Copy pest from Dainik jagran...  नई दिल्ली [जागरण ब्यूरो]। दिल्ली में नई किस्म की राजनीति का स्वाद चखाने का वादा कर सत्ता में आए मुख्यमंत्री अरविंद केजरीवाल दो महीने से पहले ही सरकार छोड़ कर भाग खड़े हुए। लोकसभा चुनाव में उतरने की हड़बड़ी में आम आदमी पार्टी [आप] के मुखिया ने जन लोकपाल बिल को इसका बहाना बना कर शुक्रवार को उपराज्यपाल नजीब जंग को अपना इस्तीफा सौंप दिया। साथ ही उन्होंने बेहद चालाकी से बनाई अपनी रणनीति के तहत सरकार के जाने का समय और मुद्दा पहले से तय कर लिया था। इसी के तहत उन्होंने दिल्ली विधानसभा में असंवैधानिक रूप से इस बिल को पेश करने की कोशिश की जबकि भाजपा और कांग्रेस ने इसे नाकाम कर दिया।केजरीवाल ने शुक्रवार को साफ कर दिया कि 28 दिसंबर को बनी दिल्ली की अपनी सरकार को चलाने में उनकी कोई दिलचस्पी नहीं रह गई है। विधानसभा में उनकी ओर से असंवैधानिक तरीके से जन लोकपाल बिल पेश करने का प्रस्ताव गिर गया। इसके बाद उन्होंने उपराज्यपाल को अपना इस्तीफा सौंप दिया। हालांकि इसे अपनी शहादत बनाने की उन्होंने भरपूर कोशिश की। कहा, 'हम यहां कुर्सी नहीं देश को बचाने के लिए आए हैं। भ्रष्टाचार दूर करने के लिए हजार बार मुख्यमंत्री की कुर्सी दाव पर लगाने को तैयार हूं। देश पर कुर्सी क्या जान भी देनी पड़े तो अपने आप को सौभाग्यशाली समझूंगा।'इससे पहले उनकी सरकार की ओर से जन लोकपाल बिल को सदन में पेश करने का प्रस्ताव गिर गया। उनकी पार्टी को छोड़ सभी सदस्यों ने इस प्रक्रिया को गैर-कानूनी बताते हुए इसका विरोध किया। 70 सदस्यों वाली विधानसभा में बिल को पेश किए जाने के खिलाफ 42 सदस्यों ने वोट किया। इनमें भाजपा के 32, कांग्रेस के आठ, जद (यू) के एक विधायक के साथ ही एक निर्दलीय विधायक भी शामिल थे। जबकि इसके पक्ष में 27 मत पड़े, जिनमें आप के बागी विनोद कुमार बिन्नी भी शामिल थे।पूरे मामले में केजरीवाल की भूमिका की निंदा करते हुए विपक्ष के नेता हर्षवर्धन ने कहा कि दिल्ली के मुख्यमंत्री झूठ बोलकर जनता को गुमराह कर रहे हैं। उन्होंने कहा, 'एक दिन पहले से ही पूरा सदन दिल्ली के कानून मंत्री सोमनाथ भारती के अमर्यादित व्यवहार के खिलाफ उनकी बर्खास्तगी की मांग कर रहा था। मगर वे इसे छोड़कर पहले असंवैधानिक तरीके से जन लोकपाल बिल पेश करना चाहते हैं।'इसी तरह दिल्ली कांग्रेस अध्यक्ष अरविंदर सिंह लवली ने इस पूरे मामले पर केजरीवाल के रवैये को बचकाना करार दिया है। उन्होंने कहा, 'जब उपराज्यपाल ने कहा है कि इसे पेश करना ही गैरकानूनी है तो फिर वे कैसे इसे रखने की जिद कर सकते हैं। हमने उन्हें कहा भी कि आप देश के संविधान के मुताबिक चलें।' लेकिन मुख्यमंत्री अपनी बात पर अड़े रहे। केजरीवाल ने कहा, 'मैंने मुख्यमंत्री के रूप में संविधान की शपथ ली थी, केंद्र सरकार के आदेशों की नहीं। इस संविधान के लिए मैं जान तक देने को तैयार हूं।'विधानसभा में प्रस्ताव गिर जाने के बाद अपने भाषण में केजरीवाल के भाषण से भी साफ था कि उनकी पूरी योजना अब लोकसभा चुनाव लड़ने और संसद पहुंचने पर ही केंद्रित है। उन्होंने कहा, 'पार्टी बनी थी तो हमने कहा था कि यह आंदोलन सड़क से संसद तक जाएगा। हम सड़क पर भी आंदोलन करेंगे, संसद में भी।' केजरीवाल को 70 सीटों वाली दिल्ली 
> विधानसभा में सिर्फ 28 सीटें मिली थीं। मगर कांग्रेस के समर्थन से उन्होंने 28 दिसंबर को यहां सरकार बना ली थी।


दिल्ली शहर के वे वोट जो हमेशा कांग्रेस के खाते मे जाते थे उनका अधिकांश हिस्सा टूट कर "आप पार्टी" मे चला गया। देश में बीजेपी की ताकत वोटिंग प्रतिसत पत निर्भर करती है क्योकि बीजेपी को अधिकतर वोट स्वय सक्षम समुदायो से मिलते है ये समुदाय मतदान मे भाग कम लेते है इसीलिय कांग्रेस ओर उनकी समांतर पार्टिया (जिन्हे जातिवाद ओर सेकूलरवादी) कहा जाता है उभर कर आती है अगर वोटिंग प्रतिसत 75% से उपर जहा भी होगा वहा बीजेपी के प्रत्यासीयो के जीतने की सम्भावना बढ जाती है।आगामी विधानसभा चुनाव दिल्ली में यही देखना है कि आप अपने वोटो को बरकरार रखती है या कांग्रेस उन्हे वापस अपने खाते मे ले जाने मे कामयाब होती है।

----------


## mangaldev

> Copy pest from Dainik jagran...  नई दिल्ली [जागरण ब्यूरो]। दिल्ली में नई किस्म की राजनीति का स्वाद चखाने का वादा कर सत्ता में आए मुख्यमंत्री अरविंद केजरीवाल दो महीने से पहले ही सरकार छोड़ कर भाग खड़े हुए। लोकसभा चुनाव में उतरने की हड़बड़ी में आम आदमी पार्टी [आप] के मुखिया ने जन लोकपाल बिल को इसका बहाना बना कर शुक्रवार को उपराज्यपाल नजीब जंग को अपना इस्तीफा सौंप दिया। साथ ही उन्होंने बेहद चालाकी से बनाई अपनी रणनीति के तहत सरकार के जाने का समय और मुद्दा पहले से तय कर लिया था। इसी के तहत उन्होंने दिल्ली विधानसभा में असंवैधानिक रूप से इस बिल को पेश करने की कोशिश की जबकि भाजपा और कांग्रेस ने इसे नाकाम कर दिया।केजरीवाल ने शुक्रवार को साफ कर दिया कि 28 दिसंबर को बनी दिल्ली की अपनी सरकार को चलाने में उनकी कोई दिलचस्पी नहीं रह गई है। विधानसभा में उनकी ओर से असंवैधानिक तरीके से जन लोकपाल बिल पेश करने का प्रस्ताव गिर गया। इसके बाद उन्होंने उपराज्यपाल को अपना इस्तीफा सौंप दिया। हालांकि इसे अपनी शहादत बनाने की उन्होंने भरपूर कोशिश की। कहा, 'हम यहां कुर्सी नहीं देश को बचाने के लिए आए हैं। भ्रष्टाचार दूर करने के लिए हजार बार मुख्यमंत्री की कुर्सी दाव पर लगाने को तैयार हूं। देश पर कुर्सी क्या जान भी देनी पड़े तो अपने आप को सौभाग्यशाली समझूंगा।'इससे पहले उनकी सरकार की ओर से जन लोकपाल बिल को सदन में पेश करने का प्रस्ताव गिर गया। उनकी पार्टी को छोड़ सभी सदस्यों ने इस प्रक्रिया को गैर-कानूनी बताते हुए इसका विरोध किया। 70 सदस्यों वाली विधानसभा में बिल को पेश किए जाने के खिलाफ 42 सदस्यों ने वोट किया। इनमें भाजपा के 32, कांग्रेस के आठ, जद (यू) के एक विधायक के साथ ही एक निर्दलीय विधायक भी शामिल थे। जबकि इसके पक्ष में 27 मत पड़े, जिनमें आप के बागी विनोद कुमार बिन्नी भी शामिल थे।पूरे मामले में केजरीवाल की भूमिका की निंदा करते हुए विपक्ष के नेता हर्षवर्धन ने कहा कि दिल्ली के मुख्यमंत्री झूठ बोलकर जनता को गुमराह कर रहे हैं। उन्होंने कहा, 'एक दिन पहले से ही पूरा सदन दिल्ली के कानून मंत्री सोमनाथ भारती के अमर्यादित व्यवहार के खिलाफ उनकी बर्खास्तगी की मांग कर रहा था। मगर वे इसे छोड़कर पहले असंवैधानिक तरीके से जन लोकपाल बिल पेश करना चाहते हैं।'इसी तरह दिल्ली कांग्रेस अध्यक्ष अरविंदर सिंह लवली ने इस पूरे मामले पर केजरीवाल के रवैये को बचकाना करार दिया है। उन्होंने कहा, 'जब उपराज्यपाल ने कहा है कि इसे पेश करना ही गैरकानूनी है तो फिर वे कैसे इसे रखने की जिद कर सकते हैं। हमने उन्हें कहा भी कि आप देश के संविधान के मुताबिक चलें।' लेकिन मुख्यमंत्री अपनी बात पर अड़े रहे। केजरीवाल ने कहा, 'मैंने मुख्यमंत्री के रूप में संविधान की शपथ ली थी, केंद्र सरकार के आदेशों की नहीं। इस संविधान के लिए मैं जान तक देने को तैयार हूं।'विधानसभा में प्रस्ताव गिर जाने के बाद अपने भाषण में केजरीवाल के भाषण से भी साफ था कि उनकी पूरी योजना अब लोकसभा चुनाव लड़ने और संसद पहुंचने पर ही केंद्रित है। उन्होंने कहा, 'पार्टी बनी थी तो हमने कहा था कि यह आंदोलन सड़क से संसद तक जाएगा। हम सड़क पर भी आंदोलन करेंगे, संसद में भी।' केजरीवाल को 70 सीटों वाली दिल्ली विधानसभा में सिर्फ 28 सीटें मिली थीं। मगर कांग्रेस के समर्थन से उन्होंने 28 दिसंबर को यहां सरकार बना ली थी।



*दिल्ली शहर के वे वोट जो हमेशा कांग्रेस के खाते मे जाते थे उनका अधिकांश हिस्सा टूट कर "आप पार्टी" मे चला गया। देश में बीजेपी की ताकत वोटिंग प्रतिसत पत निर्भर करती है क्योकि बीजेपी को अधिकतर वोट स्वय सक्षम समुदायो से मिलते है ये समुदाय मतदान मे भाग कम लेते है इसीलिय कांग्रेस ओर उनकी समांतर पार्टिया (जिन्हे जातिवाद ओर सेकूलरवादी) कहा जाता है उभर कर आती है अगर वोटिंग प्रतिसत 75% से उपर जहा भी होगा वहा बीजेपी के प्रत्यासीयो के जीतने की सम्भावना बढ जाती है।आगामी विधानसभा चुनाव दिल्ली में यही देखना है कि आप अपने वोटो को बरकरार रखती है या कांग्रेस उन्हे वापस अपने खाते मे ले जाने मे कामयाब होती है।


*

----------


## mangaldev

> दिल्ली की जनता अपनी गल्ती में सुधार करने वाली है। आप की झोली में अधूरा बहुमत न डाल कर। इस बार पूरा बहुमत देगी। शेष देश की जनता भी सीएम पद त्यागी के 50 दिनों के कार्यकाल की तुलना 50 साला कांग्रेस और 5 साला कार्यकाल वाली भाजपा से तुलना कर रही है।
> भाजपा के दम कम है, तभी तो बार बार कांग्रेस ही सत्ता में आ रही है। और कांग्रेस को हराने का दम योगी केजरी (योगेंद्र यादव केजरी वाल) नीति में है।
> मुझे तो लगता है कि इस बार भाजपा कांग्रेस सपा बसपा और अन्य सभी पार्टियों के वोट कट होकर आप को मिलने वाले हैं। इस प्रकार आप का राष्ट्रीय स्तर की नंबंर वन पार्टी के रूप में जन्म होने वाला है।



कही ये सुधार वापस नही हो जाये जो कांग्रेस के वोट केजरीवाल को मिले थे वे वापस कांग्रेस के खाते मे चले जाये और केजरीवाल जी हाथ मलते ही रह जाये।

----------


## mangaldev

वास्तव में दिल्ली स्टेट की विधानसभा अपने आप में अधुरी विधान सभा और अधुरी सरकार होती है क्योकि दिल्ली की कानून व्यवस्था पुलिस आदि केन्द्रिय सरकार के हाथ में है क्योकि दिल्ली एक स्टेट ही नही है वह देश की राजधानी भी है लेकिन दिल्ली की आप पार्टी की सोच केवल दिल्ली शहर तक ही सिमित है।

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

मोदी का विरोध सिर्फ आर्थिक कारणों से हो रहा है, न की सांप्रदायिक कारणों से ......जब से अमेरिका यूरोप में यह संकेत गया है की मोदी के सत्ता में आने से सरकारी तौर से भी “भारत निर्मित स्वदेशी” वस्तुओ के उत्पादन और उपयोग पर भारत की जनता द्वारा जोर दिया जायेगा, ये देश मोदी का रास्ता रोकने के लिए मोदी विरोधी शक्तिओ को खूब प्रोत्साहन दे रहे हैं.यदि सिर्फ १ साल तक जमकर विदेशी उत्पादों का बहिष्कार कर दिया जाये तो यूरोप और अमेरिका की मुद्राए रुपये के मुकाबले बहुत निचे आ जायेगे. सिर्फ यही नहीं, यूरोप दुबारा मंदी की जकड में चला जायेगा और अमेरिका यूरोप दोनों जगहों पर बेरोजगारी में बेतहाशा वृद्धि होगी क्योकि तब भारत में सामान का उत्पादन होने से रोजगार भारत वालो को मिलेगा. आज के दिन भारत का सारा रोजगार चीन, अमेरिका और यूरोप चला गया है क्योकि हम सब लोग बाहर देशो में बना सामान खरीद रहे हैं.गुजरात दंगे का प्रचार तो सिर्फ भारत की जनता को मुर्ख बनाने के लिए बार बार किया जाता है, विदेशियों द्वारा मोदी का विरोध का सिर्फ आर्थिक कारन है. भारत में स्विट्जरलैंड के 156 गुना लोग रहते हैं और 121 करोड़ लोग दुनिया में सबसे बड़े ग्राहक है घटिया विदेशी उत्पादों के. आज भारत में 5000 विदेशी कंपनिया 27 लाख करोड़ का बिजिनेस करके हर साल 17 लाख करोड़ रुपये को डालर में बदलकर अपने देश ले जाती है जिससे रुपये निचे जा रहा है. अर्थक्रान्ति प्रस्ताव के लागू हूने की भनक भी अमेरिका को लग चुकी है जो भारत के लिए अमेरिका की कीमत कम कर देगा.मोदी और डॉ.स्वामी ने बीजेपी सरकार आने पर डालर का भाव 5 साल में 21 रुपये और 10 साल में 10/- रुपये तक लाने की सोच रहे हैं. यदि डालर 10 रुपये हो जाये तो भारत का 46 लाख करोड़ का कर्जा सिर्फ 7 लाख करोड़ ही रह जायेगा जिसे हम एक झटके में दे सकते हैं. 2013 के बजट 17 लाख करोड़ के बजट में से 5.35 लाख करोड़ सिर्फ कर्ज की किश्त देने में ही चला गया जो पुरे बजट का करीब एक तिहाई है सोचो भारत विकास कैसे करेगा.अमेरिका मोदी को किसी भी हालत में PM बनता नहीं देखना चाहता है क्योकि मोदी के पीछे सभी राष्ट्रवादी खड़े हैं. आने वाले समय में मिडिया मोदी को और भी अनदेखी करेगा और कजरी गिरोह को फोकस करके मोदी की राह रोकने की योजना पर काम करेगा.

----------


## mangaldev

देश तब तक सही तरिके से विकास नही कर सकता जब तक कि:-
1.अब देश स्वदेशी साधनो के बल पर उर्जा मे आत्म निर्भर नही हो जाये इसके लिये देश की सरकारो को पवन उर्जा और सौर उर्जा पर विशेष ध्यान देना होगा।
गुजरात मे मोदी ने इस पर विशेष ध्यान दिया नर्बदा नहर के साथ कच्छ के रण में सौर उर्जा के सबसे बडे प्रोजेक्ट लगाये तो गुजरात के गांव गांव तक बिजली 24 घंटे पहुच गयी जिससे गुजरात के गांव गांव मे कृषि पशुपालन के साथ साथ कुट्टीर उधोगो का भी तेजी से विकास हुआ। गत गुजरात विधान सभा चुनाव के दोरान कांग्रेस और उसकी एंजीओ ब्रिग्रेड जो विदेशो अमरिका और चर्च से सहायता लेती है ने सारा जोर अजमा लिया लेकिन गुजरात की जनता ने मोदी के काम को सराहा और सबको धूळ चटा दी।

----------


## mangaldev

मनमोहन सिंह की सरकार ने अपने पुर्व कार्यकाल मे दो काम किये थे।
1. अमेरिका और परमाणु क्ल्ब के देशो से युरेनियम प्राप्त करके परमाणु बिजली घर (रियक्टॅर्स) के माध्यम से विधुत उत्पाधन को बढाना लेकिन इस समझोते के बाद भी अमेरिका और इसके इस चांडाल चोकडी (आस्ट्रेलिया, फ्रांस, स्पेन, जर्मन आदि) देशो ने युरेनियम देने से मना कर दिया। क्योकि ये देशी भारतवर्ष की बढती हुई आर्थ व्यवस्था को अपने से आगे नही निकलने देना चाहते है। 
2.दुसरी योजना नरेगा योजना थी इस योजना के भुलावे मे पूरे देश की जनता आ गयी और ग्रामीण क्षेत्रो से कांग्रेस को काफी वोट मिल गये लेकिन अब ग्रामीण जनता का इस योजना से मोह भंग हो गया है। इस योजना के कारण देश में निचले लेवल तक भ्रष्टाचार फेल गया। साल मे 100 दिन रोजगार देने वाली इस गारंटी ने गांव के मेहनत कस गरिब और मजदूर को भी भ्रष्टाचार और बेईमानी में लिप्त कर दिया।

----------


## mangaldev

भारतीयो को विशेष ध्यान देने योग्य बात ये है कि टाटा बिड़ला रिलाय्ंस आदि उधोगपतियो का विरोध करके देश को नक्सलवाद की और तो धकेला जा सकता है लेकिन विकास की और नही ले जाया जा सकता। लेकिन उधोगपतियो को देश की जनता के हित मे लगाने के लिये सरकार को बेहतर नितिया व योजनाये बनानी चाहिये बजाये सड़क पर आकर हल्ला मचाने के, 
गुजरात में मोदी ने यही करके दिखाया है गत 13 वर्ष के शासन में, वहा बंगाल और बिहार की तरह किसी भी उघोग युनिट मे हडताल नही हुई।

----------


## mangaldev

देश के उधोगो व माईंसो को कमिन्युष्ठो से विशेष रूप से बचा के रखना जरूरी है ये लोग इनसे चौथ वसूलते है समानांतर सरकार चलाते है उधोगपतियो को ब्लेकमेल करते है। फिर उसी चौथ वसूले के धन से नक्सलावाद रूपी आतंक चलाते है।

----------


## mangaldev

देश का विकास इस बात पर निर्भर करता है कि:
आयात के मुकाबले मे निर्यात अधिक हो लेकिन यहा यह भी ध्यान देने योग्य है जो निर्यात हो रहा है उसका अधिक से अधिक प्रतिसत कच्चे माल के बजाये पक्के व तैयार माल का हो और ये प्रतिसत लगातार बढे।
लेकिन भारत का निर्यात घाटा लगातार बढ रहा है इस घाटे की जादातर पुर्ती कच्चे माल का निर्यात कर की जाती है जिसके कारण देश मे महंगाई व बेरोजगारी बढती है। 
यदि देश तैयार माल का जादा से जादा निर्यात करे तो रोजागार के अवसर बढेंगे और विदेशी मुद्रा भी अधिक मिलेगी जो विदेशी तकनिकी व विकास के लिये आवश्यक साजोसामान क्रय के काम आ सकती है।

----------


## mangaldev

आज देश कुल आयात का 60% उर्जा साधन के रूप मे पेट्रोलियम के रूप मे कर रहा है यानि हमारा देश उर्जा मामले मे ख़ाडी देशो पर निर्भर है। अगर हमारे देश की सरकारे विधुत उत्पाधन मे सौर व पवन उर्जा पर ध्यान दे तो सम्पुर्ण रेल्वे को विधुत चलित किया जा सकता है शहरो मे मेट्रो संचालित पब्लिक कंविनेस बढाया जाकर उक्त 60% पेट्रोलियम आयात को घटा कर 40% से भी कम लाया जा सकता है। सौर व पवन उर्जा पर्यावरण के रूप से अधिक सुरक्षित होती है और स्वदेशी व रोजगार बढाने वाली भी होगी।

----------


## mangaldev

देश की ग्रामीण अनपढ जनता आज भी कृषि व पशुपालन के आधार पर अपनी आजिविका चला रही है देश की सरकारे विशेषत्तोर से राज्य सरकारे इस और इमानदारी से ध्यान दे तो इस कृषि व पशुपालन से भी गांवो मे रोजगारो को बढाया जा सकता है यदि कृषि व डेयरी उत्पादो के कुट्टीर उधोगो का उनके उत्पाधन क्षेत्रो मे उत्पाधन भंडारण व पेकेजिंग के उधोग भी विकसित किये जाये

----------


## mangaldev

आज देश की मल्टीनेशन कम्पनीया देश के हर ग्रामीण व शहरी लोगो को इंटॅरनेट युक्त मोबाईल देकर उन्हे अपना उपभोक्ता तो बना रही है लेकिन देश की सरकार उन्हे इंटॅरनेट के माध्यम से राष्ट्र के विकास का कोई ज्ञान शिक्षा नालेज की स्कीम नही चला रही है जिससे देश के लोगो का राष्ट्र के सन्दर्भ मे बोधिक व शेक्षणिक विकास हो सके। इंटरनेट केवल पोर्न साइट देखने और गेंग रेप के गुर सिखने के काम आ रहा है।

----------


## mangaldev

*केजरीवाल के एजेंडे मे विकास के भी कई काम थे जैसे उसने मेनेफेस्टो मे रखा था कि वो दिल्ली के गरिब इलाको मे जो सरकारी स्कूले है उन्हे गरिब लोगो के पढने के लायक बनायेंगे। उनमे अध्यापको की नियक्ति व पढाने की व्यवस्था और पाबन्दी आदि कररेंगे लेकिन 48 दिन के शासन मे केजरीवाल ने विकास का एक भी काम नही किया ना ही विकास की कोई बात कि वे एनजीओज की तर्ज पर सस्ती लोकप्रियता के तरिके ढुंढते रहे। लोकपाल के मामले मे दिल्ली सरकार से अस्ंवेधानिक ढंग से जा उलझे तो दिल्ली पुलिस के खिलाप धरने पर बेठे।*

*अब केजरीवाल को दिल्ली के इतिहास मे दुसरे मोहम्मद तुगलक के नाम से जाना जायेगा*

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

Copy pest from dainik jagran....  नई दिल्ली, जागरण न्यूज नेटवर्क ।पहले से ही ट्विटर पर छाए दिल्ली के मुख्यमंत्री अरविंद केजरीवाल इस्तीफा देने के बाद इस सोशल साइट पर और जोर से छा गए, लेकिन निंदा और आलोचना के साथ। वह भगोड़ा करार दिए गए और देखते ही देखते भगोड़ा केजरीवाल ट्विटर पर ट्रेंड करने लगा।ऐसा लग रहा है जैसे किसी ने कोई लाइफलाइन इस्तेमाल किए बिना केबीसी में पांच हजार रुपये वाले सवाल को छोड़ दिया हो।- चेतन भगत49 दिन की बेढ़ब सरकार से मुक्ति पाकर दिल्ली में इंद्र देवता भी खुशी के मारे रो पड़े।-मिन्हाज मर्चेटवह आए, उन्होंने खांसा और फिर इस्तीफा दे दिया।-नोटोरियसराहुल जी ने हमें एस्केप वेलोसिटी के बारे में बताया था, केजरीवाल ने उस पर अमल कर दिखाया।-तरुण कौशिकमैं केजरीवाल की तारीफ करता हूं, क्योंकि उन्होंने सचमुच साबित कर दिखाया कि झाडू डेढ़ महीना ही चलती है।-सोनू जिंदलकेजरीवाल दूसरे मुख्यमंत्रियों की तरह नहीं हैं। उन्होंने दिल्ली के वोटरों को खुलेआम धोखा दिया।-हरिकृष्णनअंबानी के खिलाफ एफआइआर दर्ज कराने के अगले दिन ही इस्तीफा, लेकिन 49 दिन में शीला के खिलाफ एफआइआर क्यों नहीं? बताओ केजरीवाल।-डॉ. परागचेतन भगत समेत दो मिनट का मौन उन सभी लोगों के लिए, जिन्होंने अपनी मेहनत की कमाई आप को दान में दी।-केसरकेजरीवाल ने सरकार बनाने के पहले एसएमएस से लोगों की राय जानी। आखिर इस्तीफा देने के पहले ऐसा ही क्यों नहीं किया?-पार्थएक केंद्र शासित प्रदेश संभाल नहीं सके और सपना देख रहे हैं पूरे देश पर शासन करने का।-प्रंडया लोटलीकरशीला को चोर बताकर सत्ता में आए केजरीवाल इतने दिन में उनके खिलाफ एफआइआर क्यों नहीं दर्ज करा सके?-पंकजमणिन महिलाओं की सुरक्षा, न स्कूलों का निर्माण, न पानी की व्यवस्था-न बिजली की। शासन के बजाय सिर्फ ड्रामा, अव्यवस्था और अराजकता।-मोहित भारत

----------


## biji pande

> फर्जी में टे-टें करने से क्या फायदा
> 
> आओ दोस्तों जरा
> 
> पार्टियों के प्रमुखों की तुलना कर डालें।
> 
> पार्टियां लेते हैं।
> 1. भाजपा
> 2. आप
> ...



भाई केजरी के पीछे कांग्रेस का अनुभव है इस हिसाब से सबसे ज्यादा अनुभवी और मक्कार है ये 


ये पूरा खेल ही कांग्रेस का है नहीं तो आम आदमी के बस का नहीं है इतना ड्रामा

----------


## biji pande

> *केजरीवाल के एजेंडे मे विकास के भी कई काम थे जैसे उसने मेनेफेस्टो मे रखा था कि वो दिल्ली के गरिब इलाको मे जो सरकारी स्कूले है उन्हे गरिब लोगो के पढने के लायक बनायेंगे। उनमे अध्यापको की नियक्ति व पढाने की व्यवस्था और पाबन्दी आदि कररेंगे लेकिन 48 दिन के शासन मे केजरीवाल ने विकास का एक भी काम नही किया ना ही विकास की कोई बात कि वे एनजीओज की तर्ज पर सस्ती लोकप्रियता के तरिके ढुंढते रहे। लोकपाल के मामले मे दिल्ली सरकार से अस्ंवेधानिक ढंग से जा उलझे तो दिल्ली पुलिस के खिलाप धरने पर बेठे।*
> 
> *अब केजरीवाल को दिल्ली के इतिहास मे दुसरे मोहम्मद तुगलक के नाम से जाना जायेगा*



सही नाम दिया बड़े भाई मोहम्मद तुगलक .......................................

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> भाई केजरी के पीछे कांग्रेस का अनुभव है इस हिसाब से सबसे ज्यादा अनुभवी और मक्कार है ये ये पूरा खेल ही कांग्रेस का है नहीं तो आम आदमी के बस का नहीं है इतना ड्रामा


bilkul sahi bat... Sb pahle se fix hai.

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

कोई बंटी समझता है...कोई बबली समझता है...मगर AAP की बैचेनी को बस लवली समझता है...मिले हुए हैं हम कांग्रेस से शीला की जवानी से...ये ना जनता समझती है ना ये मीडिया समझता है

----------


## logical indian

हम होंगे काम,याब हम होंगे कामयाब एक दिन >>> मन मे हें विश्वास पूरा हें विश्वास हम होंगे कामयाब एक दिन >>>>> जनाब <<<

----------


## biji pande

..................

----------


## ashwanimale

सत्ता का लालच नहीं है। इसीलिए इस्तीफा दे दिया : केजरीवाल

----------


## ashwanimale

****-लंगड़ी सरकार चलाने से कोई फायदा नहीं था : केजरीवाल

----------


## ashwanimale

जनलोकपाल की लड़ाई अब संसद तक ले जाएंगे : केजरीवाल

----------


## ashwanimale

देश की सबसे बड़ी समस्या भ्रष्टाचार है : केजरीवाल
* देश में व्याप्त अर्धबेरोजगारी समझते हैं आप, जहां 30 हजार की सेलरी के लिये एलीजेबिल 5-7 सात हजार में गोल्डन पीरियेड बर्बाद करता है।
दोनों ही दलों की बड़े औद्योगिक घरानों से साठगांठ है: केजरीवाल
बिल पारित हो जाता तो कांग्रेस-भाजपा के आधे नेता जेल जाते : केजरीवाल
‘आप’ लोकसभा चुनाव लड़ेगी और कम से कम 50 सीटें जीत कर संसद में पहुंचेगी : केजरीवाल

----------


## satya_anveshi

> देश की सबसे बड़ी समस्या भ्रष्टाचार है : केजरीवाल
> * देश में व्याप्त अर्धबेरोजगारी समझते हैं आप, जहां 30 हजार की सेलरी के लिये एलीजेबिल 5-7 सात हजार में गोल्डन पीरियेड बर्बाद करता है।
> दोनों ही दलों की बड़े औद्योगिक घरानों से साठगांठ है: केजरीवाल
> बिल पारित हो जाता तो कांग्रेस-भाजपा के आधे नेता जेल जाते : केजरीवाल
> ‘आप’ लोकसभा चुनाव लड़ेगी और कम से कम 50 सीटें जीत कर संसद में पहुंचेगी : केजरीवाल


गुड..................

----------


## suman garg

Kejriwal ki mansha to bhut acchi he . Wo ek imaandaar admi he lekin wo humri umeedo ke bhojh tale dabe hue he. Hum log chahte he ki smasyao ka samadhan ek hi din me ho jaaye .

----------


## ashwanimale

आपके अनुसार 

*हम लोग  =  जनता*


मित्र, जनता बेवकूफ नहीं होती, वह समुचित समय भी देती है, वरना कांग्रेस को 60 साल और भाजपा को 5 साल कैसे मिल पाते? अन्य क्षेत्रीय पार्टियों में कुछ नेता चार-2 बार सीएम बने, 

* तात्पर्य कि जनता में मंथन चलता रहता है, और हां वह अत्यधिक निष्ठुर भी बन सकती है, इसके भी कई एक्जाम्पल मिल चुके हैं। केजरी हो या कोई और, मूड में आने पर जनता बख्सेगी किसी को नहीं।

----------


## logical indian

निकल पड़ौ रे बंधू निकल पड़ौ रे >>>>>
नामुमकिन भी मुमकिन होगा करके देखो रे बंधू निकल पड़ौ रे >>>>

खाश आदमी >>>

----------


## mangaldev

> जनलोकपाल की लड़ाई अब संसद तक ले जाएंगे : केजरीवाल


संसद तो पहले ही लोकपाल पास कर चुका है उसका आपके अन्ना हजारे भी समर्थन कर चुके है।

----------


## mangaldev

> देश की सबसे बड़ी समस्या भ्रष्टाचार है : केजरीवाल
> * देश में व्याप्त अर्धबेरोजगारी समझते हैं आप, जहां 30 हजार की सेलरी के लिये एलीजेबिल 5-7 सात हजार में गोल्डन पीरियेड बर्बाद करता है।
> दोनों ही दलों की बड़े औद्योगिक घरानों से साठगांठ है: केजरीवाल
> बिल पारित हो जाता तो कांग्रेस-भाजपा के आधे नेता जेल जाते : केजरीवाल
> ‘आप’ लोकसभा चुनाव लड़ेगी और कम से कम 50 सीटें जीत कर संसद में पहुंचेगी : केजरीवाल


5 से जादा नही जीत सकती

----------


## mangaldev

> आपके अनुसार 
> 
> *हम लोग  =  जनता*
> 
> 
> मित्र, जनता बेवकूफ नहीं होती, वह समुचित समय भी देती है, वरना कांग्रेस को 60 साल और भाजपा को 5 साल कैसे मिल पाते? अन्य क्षेत्रीय पार्टियों में कुछ नेता चार-2 बार सीएम बने, 
> 
> * तात्पर्य कि जनता में मंथन चलता रहता है, और हां वह अत्यधिक निष्ठुर भी बन सकती है, इसके भी कई एक्जाम्पल मिल चुके हैं। केजरी हो या कोई और, मूड में आने पर जनता बख्सेगी किसी को नहीं।


5 वर्ष भाजपा को नही जनता ने अटल जी को दिये थे अब जनता मोदी जी को देने के मूड में है।

----------


## mangaldev

> ****-लंगड़ी सरकार चलाने से कोई फायदा नहीं था : केजरीवाल


ये केजरीवाल को सरकार बनाने से पहले सोचना था।

----------


## mangaldev

> सत्ता का लालच नहीं है। इसीलिए इस्तीफा दे दिया : केजरीवाल


ये इस्तीफा नही एक लतिफा था क्योकि वे पहले ही अल्पमत में आ चुके थे कांग्रेस एक और तो उन्हे समर्थन दे रही थी दूसरी ओर उन्हे पुलिस के माध्यम से असहयोग कर रही थी तिसरी और उनके ही आप एमएलऐज उनके विरुद्ध तैयार कर रही थी। 
ये इस्तीफा एक केजरीवाल के लिये अपनी खाल बचाने का तरिका मात्र था।

----------


## biji pande

केजरीवाल का अपना एक और कानून 
____________________________
बरखा दत्त ने पूछा ....अब तो आपको मुख्यमंत्री आवास छोड़ना पड़ेगा ? 

कजरी सर - देखिये १५ दिन तक तो हम कानूनन रह सकते हैं , उसके बाद ४ महीने तक हम उस कोठी का किराया मार्केट प्राइस के हिसाब से देकर उसमे रहेंगे .....अब २ महीने में मेरी पत्नी कमिश्नर बन जायेंगी तब वो इस कोठी के लिए एलिजिबल हो जायेंगी अगर उनके नाम से अलोटमेंट हो गया तो हम इस मकान में ही रहेंगे ....वरना देखा जाएगा . 

अन्तर्यामी कजरिया को यह मालुम है कि उसकी पत्नी पक्का २ महीने में कमिश्नर बन जायेंगी (हालाकि इतने दावे से कोई सरकारी प्रमोशन के बारे में नहीं कह सकता सर को छोड़ कर ) 

दिल्ली वालों देखो कजरिया अपने और अपने फॅमिली के लिए कितना लम्बा प्लानिंग करता है ...कितने भोले हो आपलोग

----------


## biji pande

"आप" के संजय सिंह उर्फ़ संजू पहलवान को बांग्लादेशी घुसपैठियों की इतनी फिकर क्यूँ है ?? क्या इन्हें उन मासूम असम के नागरिक नहीं दीखते जिन्हें बांग्लादेशी घुसपैठियों ने मार कर उनके ही जमीन से भगा दिया ?? बंगाल में भी हिन्दुओं पर ये घुसपैठिये कहर बरपा रहे है, पर "आप" को तो बस in घुसपैठियों की ही चिंता है. क्यूंकि "आप" गद्दार है. 

"आप" की नजर अब बांग्लादेशी वोटरों पर.
वोट के लिए कुछ भी करेगा, बांग्लादेशियों का साइड भी लेगा ??

जो बांग्लादेशियों के यार है, गद्दार है गद्दार है !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjjEz-Wu5TY

----------


## biji pande

...............................

----------


## deshpremi

> केजरीवाल का अपना एक और कानून 
> ____________________________
> बरखा दत्त ने पूछा ....अब तो आपको मुख्यमंत्री आवास छोड़ना पड़ेगा ? 
> 
> कजरी सर - देखिये १५ दिन तक तो हम कानूनन रह सकते हैं , उसके बाद ४ महीने तक हम उस कोठी का किराया मार्केट प्राइस के हिसाब से देकर उसमे रहेंगे .....अब २ महीने में मेरी पत्नी कमिश्नर बन जायेंगी तब वो इस कोठी के लिए एलिजिबल हो जायेंगी अगर उनके नाम से अलोटमेंट हो गया तो हम इस मकान में ही रहेंगे ....वरना देखा जाएगा . 
> 
> अन्तर्यामी कजरिया को यह मालुम है कि उसकी पत्नी पक्का २ महीने में कमिश्नर बन जायेंगी (हालाकि इतने दावे से कोई सरकारी प्रमोशन के बारे में नहीं कह सकता सर को छोड़ कर ) 
> 
> दिल्ली वालों देखो कजरिया अपने और अपने फॅमिली के लिए कितना लम्बा प्लानिंग करता है ...कितने भोले हो आपलोग


ये कांग्रेस से हुई डील का एक हिस्सा है 

बहुत ही होशियार है अरविंद केजरीवाल अब जिंदगीभर फोकट में खाने,फिरने का इंतजाम कर लिया खुद का अरे भईया इस्तीफा देने का अरविंद केजरीवाल ने आगे पीछे सब कुछ सोचकर फैसला लिया है पूर्व मुख्यमंत्री के तौर पर पूरी जिन्दगी के लिए दिल्ली में एक मुफ्त में बंगला, चालीस हजार रूपये महिना पेंशन, ऑफिस खर्च के लिए बीस हजार रूपये महीना, दो निजी सहायक, सुरक्षा गार्ड और पुरे भारत में कही भी जाने के लिए मुफ्त हवाई टिकट। केजरीवाल जी मजे से भोगिये । जब जगदम्बिका पाल सिर्फ दो घंटे के लिए यूपी का मुख्यमंत्री बनकर लखनऊ में बंगला और पेशन का मजा ले सकता है तो आप क्यों पीछे रहे ?? और सिर्फ केजरीवाल ही नही बल्कि उसके मंत्रीमंडल के सारे पूर्व मंत्री भी पेंशन और दिल्ली में बंगले के हकदार हो गये यह सब उसी संविधान के तहत् जिसे मानने को अरविंद केजरीवाल तैयार नहीं थे! पर मुफ़्त का माल डकारने में अरविंद केजरीवाल को इनकार नहीं होगा!

----------


## deshpremi

> ये इस्तीफा नही एक लतिफा था क्योकि वे पहले ही अल्पमत में आ चुके थे कांग्रेस एक और तो उन्हे समर्थन दे रही थी दूसरी ओर उन्हे पुलिस के माध्यम से असहयोग कर रही थी तिसरी और उनके ही आप एमएलऐज उनके विरुद्ध तैयार कर रही थी। 
> ये इस्तीफा एक केजरीवाल के लिये अपनी खाल बचाने का तरिका मात्र था।


इस्तीफ़ा तो पूरा प्रीप्लांड था : वरना ४९वे दिन पुरे परिवार को विधानसभा में अपने मुख्मंत्री के रूप में अंतिम दर्शन करवाने क्यों लाते

----------


## deshpremi

सिर्फ और सिर्फ केजरीवाल जी के गुण ही क्यों गाये जा रहे है जबकि बी जे पी के मनोहर पारिकर इनसे ज्यादा साफ़ छवि के मुख्यमंत्री है

----------


## biji pande

> सिर्फ और सिर्फ केजरीवाल जी के गुण ही क्यों गाये जा रहे है जबकि बी जे पी के मनोहर पारिकर इनसे ज्यादा साफ़ छवि के मुख्यमंत्री है



जी यही तो पेड़ मीडिया का कमाल है

----------


## biji pande

..............................

----------


## biji pande

..........................

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मित्रों अगर आम आदमी पार्टी से आम आदमी को कितनी आशा है इसकी बात करें तो ,  सचमुच बहुत ज्यादा आशा है। दरअसल मैं तो ये केहना चाहूंगा कि आम आदमी कि  एक मात्रा आशा अभी हाल-फिलहाल आम आदमी पार्टी बनी हुई है। कोंग्रेस ने बहुत  साल शासन किया है। और अगर बीजेपी किसी लायक होती तो आज से दो-तीन साल पहले  जब भारस्ताचार के खिलाफ लोगों में सोशल मीडिया कि वजह से नया नया गुस्सा  था तब लोगों के साथ कॉंग्रेस के खिलाफ मोर्चा निकालती . पर शायद  सम्प्रदायिक मुद्दे ही शायद सबसे बड़े मुद्दे हैं। वोटों का मामला जो है। केजरीवाल  और उसकी पार्टी में भी ऐसे लोग जरूर होंगे जो बहुत अच्छे ना हो, या शायद  बुरे हों। पर केजरीवाल के दिल में मुझे पाप नहीं लगता। नरेन्द्रा मोदी जी  से बहुत उम्मीदें हैं। ऐसी ही उम्मीदें केजरीवाल जी से भी थी। पेहले अल्पमत  में सरकार बनाना फिर अब इस्तीफा दे देना। दोनो ही बार फैसले मुझे गलत लगे।
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आज हम कितनी ही बड़ी बड़ी बातें  क्यूं ना करें पर सच यही है कि वोट देते समय हम अपने जान पेहचान वाले या  अपने धर्म बिरादरी वेल को प्राथमिकता देते हैं।  हम भ्रष्ट हैं, दूसरों से भ्रष्ट ना होने कि उम्मीद पालने का हक़ नहीं हैं हमें। 
*

----------


## logical indian

जनाब सही कहा आपने जनाब >>>> आज एक ही पार्टी ऐसी है जिससे आशा  कर सकते है जनाब >>>>>>>>

----------


## biji pande

कॉंग्रेस भ्रष्ट है ! मगर समर्थन अच्छा है !!
अंबानी गंदा है ! मगर चंदा अच्छा है !!

अंबानी से चंदा लेने में कोई परहेज नहीं: योगेंद्र यादव 

http://khabar.****************/news/116255/12
http://www.bhaskar.com/article/NAT-a...26243-NOR.html

----------


## biji pande

अब तो आम आदमी पार्टी खुले आम ब्लेक मेलिंग कर सकती है पहले किसी पर इलज़ाम लगाओ फिर चुप रहने के लिए चन्दा रूपी ब्लेक मेल की रकम वसूलो

----------


## biji pande

आज अगर स्वर्गीय जगजीत सिंह जी जीवित होते तो खुजली सर को यह ग़ज़ल अवश्य समर्पित करते.......

चंदे से घर भर दो तुम, मेरा जनलोकपाल अमर कर दो |
बन जाओ"आप"मेरे, कांग्रेस सेसमर्थन ले लो ||
ना चंदे की सीमा हो ना देश का होबंधन |
जब"आपी"बने कोई तो देखे केवलधन |
नया धंधा चला कर तुम फोर्ड फ़ौंडेशन को अमर कर दो ||

कश्मीर को अलग करने का षड्यंत्र प्रशांत भूषण के दिल में |
अफज़ल, भुल्लर को छुड़ाने आ जाओ तुम पाक वतन से |
सम्पति देकर तुम अपनी साजिया जुल्मी के नाम कर दो |
साजिया जुल्मी के नाम कर दो, कुमार, सिसोदिया के नाम कर दो |
मोदी ने छिना मुझसे मेरा PM पद प्यारा |
सब चिल्ला रहे मुझ पर मैं खांस खांसहारा |
तुम मफरल देकर मेरा, मेरी खुजलीसही कर दो ||
चंदे से घर भर दो तुम, मेरा जन लोकपाल अमर कर दो |
बन जाओ"आप"मेरे, कांग्रेस से समर्थन ले लो ||

----------


## biji pande

● स्कूल मे अपने पिता का .........नाम पूछे जाने पर ......केजरीवाल DNA टेस्ट कराने चले गए थे...!!!
● केजरीवाल जी होटल मे खाना खाने के बाद.......... सौफ और मिश्री ..........का भी पेमेंट करते हैं...!!! 
● केजरीवाल जी कभी बालो में .........सैंपू नहीं करते ....क्यों की इससे उनके बालों में अस्थाई कॉलोनीया बसाए ........"जुओं" ....को नुकसान पहुंचता है...!!! 
● धारावाहिक........ "दिया और बाती हम".......देखते समय केजरीवाल जी लाईट ऑफ करके बिजली की बचत करते हैं...!!!
● केजरीवाल जी इतने ईमानदार है........... की एक युवक को कड़ी और चावल मिलाकर खाते देख उन्होंने उसे.... मिलावट के केस में बंद करवा दिया...!!!
● केजरीवाल जी ने एक......... अंडरवियर खरीदने से इंकार कर दिया........, क्यूंकि उस पर VIP लिखा था...!!!
● राजा हरिश्चन्द्र ने ...........अपनी छाती पर......... केजरीवाल... के नाम का टैटू बनवा रखा था..!!!
● केजरीवाल ने अपना......... first kiss.... अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड से RTI के माध्यम से माँगा था....!!! 
● केजरीवाल जी (youtube) से भी मूवी डाउनलोड करते हैं....... तो प्रोड्यूसर को पैसे चुकाते हैं...!!!
● केजरीवाल जी ने अपनी.......... साली को शादी में ........अपने जूते चुराने के लिए अरेस्ट करवा दिया था...!! 
● केजरीवाल जी जब भी वह.......... कहीं बम पाते हैं...., तो जाकर आतंकियों को लौटा देते हैं...!!! 
● जब उनसे उनके बेटे ने पूछा .........कि 'आसमान में कितने तारे हैं',....... उन्होंने सारे तारे गिने और बिल्कुल सही संख्या बताई...!!!
● एक बार कौवे ने झूठ बोला.... तो उन्होंने उसको ही काट लिया था...!!! 
● जब राजा हरिश्चंद्र बच्चे थे,........... तब उनके पिता उन्हें .....अरविंद केजरीवाल की कहानियां सुनाया करते थे...!!! 
● केजरीवाल जी ने अपने.......... लैपटॉप को जेल भेज दिया...... क्योंकि उसका डाटा करप्ट हो गया था...!!!
● केजरीवाल जी ने एक बार ......... हलवाई पर इसलिए केस कर दिया था..... क्योंकि गुलाबजामुन में न तो गुलाब ही था......... न जामुन...!!! 
● अब.... 'झूठ बोले कौवा काटे' को...... 'झूठ बोले केजरीवाल काटे' कहा जाएगा...!!!
● केजरीवाल जी ने अपनी शादी में........ खाना खाने वालो से भी पैसा लिया था...!!! 
● केजरीवाल ........अपना वजन करवाते वक्त सही वजन के लिए....... अपने कपड़े भी उतार देते है...!!!
● अगर 2 मिनट में मैगी नहीं बनती है ....फिर भी केजरीवाल खा लेते है...!!!!

----------


## biji pande

जनता में चर्चा है को आधार बनाकर केजरीवाल ने आज मोदीजी पे कई आरोप लगाएं हैं, और मोदीजी को पत्र लिख कर जवाब माँगा है, मेरा मन किया जब जनता में चर्चा ही आधार है आरोप लगाने का तो कुछ सवाल केजरीवाल से भी पूछ ही लिया जाय,, 
अगर आप लोगों को भी लगता है ये सवाल सही है तो जरुर आगे बढ़ाएं, जनता में चर्चा है कि मोदीजी के चुनाव प्रचार में अम्बानी का पैसा लगा है मोदीजी को इसका जवाब देना चाहिए :- केजरीवाल,, 
@ जनता में तो ये भी चर्चा है आप के और शाजिया के बिच कोई सम्बन्ध है, 
@ जनता में तो ये भी चर्चा है कि आप कोंग्रेसी एजेंट हो, 
@ जनता में तो ये भी चर्चा है कि आप कि पार्टी इस्लामिक देशों के फंड से ही चलती है, 
@ जनता में तो ये भी चर्चा है कि आप वोटों कि खातिर बुखारी कि गोंद में भी लेट सकते हो, 
@ जनता में तो ये भी चर्चा है आप शीला दीक्षित कि ही दूसरी औलाद हो, 
@ जनता में तो ये भी चर्चा है कि आप नौकरी से भगौड़े हो, 
@ जनता में तो ये भी चर्चा है कि आप देश को चंदे के खातिर धोखा दे रहे हो, 
@ जनता में तो ये भी चर्चा है कि आप कश्मीर को भारत से अलग करना चाहते हो, 
@ जनता में तो ये भी चर्चा है कि आप लाखो रुपया लेकर टिकिट बेंचते हो, 
@ जनता में तो ये भी चर्चा है कि आप आम आदमी के नाम पर देश को धोखा दे रहे हो, 
@ जनता में तो ये भी चर्चा है कि आप वामपंथियों के दलाल हो,
@ जनता में तो ये भी चर्चा है कि आप का कुमार विश्वास गे है, 
ऐसी कई चर्चा आप के लिए भी जनता में है खुजली बाबू,, मोदीजी से जवाब मांगने से पहले हो सके तो इन चर्चा ओं का भी जवाब दे दो,

----------


## mangaldev

सबसे सवाल पुच्छने का स्वयं-भू अधिकार केवल श्री श्री 1008 श्री केजरीवाल जी महाराज को ही है बाकि सबको केवल जवाब देना है क्योकि वे सत्ता त्यागी है बाकि सब सत्ता भोगी है।

----------


## logical indian

जी जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## biji pande

.............

----------


## biji pande

................................

----------


## mangaldev

केजरीवाल तो 49 दिन में ही दिल्ली का सीएम बन के भाग छूटा अब मिया योगेन्द्र यादव हरियाणा के सीएम बनने के सपने सजोने लगा है।

----------


## jaggajat

हरियाणवी बन्धुओ सावधान 
केजरीवाल हरियाणा का सीएम योगेन्द्र यादव को बनाना चाहता है बीजेपी ने अभी नाम तय नही किया है। वह हरियाणा में सासंद की सीटे देखकर ही अन्दाज लगायेगी कि विधान सभा के लिये क्या किया जाना है। अगर हरियाणा की हालत भी दिल्ली जैसी ही की जानी है तो केजरी-योगेन्द्र की जोड़ी आपके लिये हाजिर है। हुड्डा को मजा चखाने के लिये आपको क्या करना है फेसला आपके हाथ है।
जय हिन्द

----------


## biji pande

प्रधानमन्त्री कार्यालय का एक
दृश्य - अगर
केजरीवाल PM बन गया तो:-
ट्रिंग ट्रिंग...
कुमार विश्वास: हेल्लो सर मैं
रक्षा मंत्री बोल
रहा हूँ..
केजरीवाल: हाँ बोलो..
कुमार विश्वास: सर पाकिस्तान
और चीन ने
हम पर आक्रमण कर दिया है, हम
क्या करें ?
केजरीवाल: अबे यार हमने
तो पहले ही विदेश
मंत्री प्रशांत भूषण के कहने पर
कश्मीर
पाकिस्तान को दे दिया था और
अरुणाचल चीन
को फिर इन्होंने क्यों आक्रमण कर
दिया ?
कुमार विश्वास: सर ये दोनों पूरे
भारत पर
कब्ज़ा करना चाहते हैं..
केजरीवाल: अच्छा चलो 120
करोड़
भारतीयों को पोस्टकार्ड लिख
कर
पूछो की अब हमें
क्या करना चाहिए..
कुमार विश्वास: ओके सर..
दस दिनों के बाद............ ......
कुमार विश्वास: सर चीन ने
मेघालय, सिक्किम,
और लद्दाख पर कब्ज़ा कर
लिया है और
पाकिस्तान ने जम्मू, पंजाब और
राजस्थान
पर, हम अब क्या करें ??
केजरीवाल: अच्छा चलो कोई
नहीं SMS से
जवाब मांगो और फिर तीन दिन
बाद हम कॉल
लेना शुरू कर देंगे..
तीन दिन बाद कुमार विश्वास ने
केजरीवाल
को कॉल किया, जवाब मिला...
Thanks for Calling China
Cell Services the Number You have Dialed is incorrect..

----------


## logical indian

अच्छा सीन था जनाब <<<< हो हो हो <<<<<<<<

----------


## mangaldev

> प्रधानमन्त्री कार्यालय का एक
> दृश्य - अगर
> केजरीवाल PM बन गया तो:-
> ट्रिंग ट्रिंग...
> कुमार विश्वास: हेल्लो सर मैं
> रक्षा मंत्री बोल
> रहा हूँ..
> केजरीवाल: हाँ बोलो..
> कुमार विश्वास: सर पाकिस्तान
> ...




ये लोग देश नही सम्भाल सकते जो दिल्ली जैसे आधे अधुरे राज्य को नही सम्भाल पाये वो देश को क्या सम्भालेंगे 
अगर ये आये तो 
देश की बागडोर सेना को अपने हाथो मे लेकर इन्हे गोली मारनी पडेगी।

----------


## biji pande

> ये लोग देश नही सम्भाल सकते जो दिल्ली जैसे आधे अधुरे राज्य को नही सम्भाल पाये वो देश को क्या सम्भालेंगे 
> अगर ये आये तो 
> देश की बागडोर सेना को अपने हाथो मे लेकर इन्हे गोली मारनी पडेगी।


सही कहा बड़े भाई इन्हें केवल रायता फैलाना अआता है बस

----------


## satya_anveshi

हम्म्म.........

----------


## biji pande

पत्रकार - केजरीवाल जी, विदेश नीति पर आप क्या सोचते है
कजरी - देखिये अम्बानी देश चला रहा है,
पत्रकार - सर पाकिस्तान और चीन पर आप क्या सोचते है,
कजरी - मोदी अम्बानी का एजेंट है,
पत्रकार - सर गरीबी ख़त्म करने के लिए आपके पास कोई
योजना है,
कजरी - गुजरात में कोई विकास नहीं हुआ है, मोदी झूठे है,
पत्रकार - सर महंगाई कैसे कम करेंगे आप?
कजरी - मोदी ने गुजरात को बेच डाला है,
पत्रकार - सर आतंकवाद और नक्सलवाद पर क्या कहेंगे?
कजरी - देखिये, मोदी दंगाई है,
पत्रकार - सर मोदी मोदी के सिवाय आपके पास और कुछ है
कहने के लिए?
कजरी - देखिये मैंने शीला को हराया अब मोदी की बारी है,
पत्रकार - क्या आप पाकिस्तान से मिल रहे अपनी पार्टी के चंदे पर कुछ कहेंगे
कजरी - देखये मोदी प्रचार के लिए 400 करोड़ खर्च कर रहे है।
पत्रकार - आपके ऊपर आरोप लग रहे हैं कि आप अमेरिकी ख़ुफ़िया एजेंसी CIA के एजेंट हैं और नरेन्द्र मोदी को रोकने के लिये आपको उसी के फोर्ड फाउंडेशन से पीछे कई वर्षो से पैसा आ रहा है|
कजरी - मैं अम्बानी के खिलाफ धरना दूंगा|
पत्रकार :-आप आगे बढो कजरी सर । मुर्ख आपके साथ है

----------


## biji pande

आपके बड़े नेता शाजिआ इल्मी , आशुतोष और राजमोहन अपने समर्थको के साथ दिल्ली बीजेपी मुख्यालय पर मोदी हाय हाय के नारे लगते हैं , तोड़ फोड़ और पत्थरबाजी करते हैं . अब वहाँ लोग चूड़ियाँ पहन कर तो बैठे नहीं है , पत्थर का जवाब कोई फूलों के हार से तो मिलेगा नहीं..और फिर आशुतोष टीवी कैमरा पे आकर चोटें गिनवाते हैं पता नहीं क्यों सब एकदम सोची समझी रणनीति का हिस्सा लगता है| खैर जिस पार्टी के मंत्री और मुख्यमंत्री सभी लोतंत्र की धज्जियाँ उड़ाते रहे हो उनके समर्थकों से उम्मीद भी क्या कर सकते हैं |

----------


## biji pande

: अगर पढे लिखे
लोगों में बेवकूफ ना होते
तो . . . . . . . . . . . . . आज निर्मल
बाबा और केजरीवाल दोनों बेरोजगार
होते .!!

----------


## mangaldev

> पत्रकार - केजरीवाल जी, विदेश नीति पर आप क्या सोचते है
> कजरी - देखिये अम्बानी देश चला रहा है,
> पत्रकार - सर पाकिस्तान और चीन पर आप क्या सोचते है,
> कजरी - मोदी अम्बानी का एजेंट है,
> पत्रकार - सर गरीबी ख़त्म करने के लिए आपके पास कोई
> योजना है,
> कजरी - गुजरात में कोई विकास नहीं हुआ है, मोदी झूठे है,
> पत्रकार - सर महंगाई कैसे कम करेंगे आप?
> कजरी - मोदी ने गुजरात को बेच डाला है,
> ...


सही कह रहे है आप, 
ये झाड़ू बाज किसका एजेंट है ये तो मोदी को पीएम बनने के बाद पता लगेगा। 
पाकिस्तान से चन्दा अमेरिका से चन्दा लेकर अम्बानी यानि इस देश के उधोगपति पर आरोप लगाने वाला अमेरिकी उधोगो से चन्दा लेकर नक्सलवाद व जेहाद फेलाने वाली संस्था से चन्दा लेता है और अपने आप को बड़ा शाहुकार और इमानदार बतलाता है।

----------


## biji pande

एक बार मैंने एक ड्राईवर रखा जो बहुत ही इमानदार था, मै बहुत ही खुश था उसकी ईमानदारी से काफी चर्चे सुने थे उसकी ईमानदारी के और वो खुद भी अपनी बहुत तारीफ़ करता था ।
तो इसलिए मैंने उसे चुना मुझे वह अच्छा भी बहुत लगा ।
पहले ही दिन उसने car back करते हुए दिवार से मारदी चलो कोई बात नही गलती सबसे होती है, फिर वह car अपनी मर्जी से चलाने लग गया चलो कोई ना आखिर वो इमानदार तो है ।
फिर उसने आने जाने वाली हर car पर चिलाना शुरू कर दिया चलो कोई ना इमानदार इंसान है ।
driving rules भी नही follo...w करता था और अगर मै कुछ बोलू तो उल्टा मुझे ही आँखे दिखता था " मै इमानदार हु तुम मुझ पर शक करते हो मुझसे जादा इमानदार कोई नही है इस दुनिया मे तुम्हारी हिम्मत कैसे हुए मुझे कुछ बोलने की ?
फिर उसने दुसरे drivers को भी red ligh ना follow करने or driving rules तोड़ने के लिए उकसाना शुरू कर दिया ।
मेरी क्या हिम्मत जो उस इमानदार आदमी को कुछ बोलता ।
फिर उसने traffic police के खिलाफ सब drivers को भड़काना शुरू कर दिया, और कुछ driver उसके साथ लग भी गये ।
कभी कभी वो मेरी गाड़ी भी चला लेता था जब उसको इन सब कामो से छुट्टी मिलती ।
धीरे धीरे वो मेरा ही मालिक सा बन गया ।
एक दिन जब मैंने उसको बोल ही दिया की भाई तुझे जिस काम के लिए रखा है तो वो तो करता नहीं ?
तो वो मुझे आँखे दिखा के और ईमानदारी का भाषण दे कर मेरे हाथ पर इस्तीफा दे कर भाग गया और जाते जाते बोला अब मै aeroplane उड़ाऊगा ।
मेरी car भी तोड़ गया इतने दिन परेशान भी किया ।
अब मुझे डर है कहीं वो सचमे aeroplane ना उड़ाने लग जाए अगर ऐसा हो गया तो इतने मासूम लोगो का क्या होगा ।
माना वो इमानदार था पर उसको काम तो कुछ भी नही आता बस काम ना करना पड़े तो timepass के लिए ड्रामे करता रहा और करता रहेगा ।

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> एक बार मैंने एक ड्राईवर रखा जो बहुत ही इमानदार था, मै बहुत ही खुश था उसकी ईमानदारी से काफी चर्चे सुने थे उसकी ईमानदारी के और वो खुद भी अपनी बहुत तारीफ़ करता था ।तो इसलिए मैंने उसे चुना मुझे वह अच्छा भी बहुत लगा ।पहले ही दिन उसने car back करते हुए दिवार से मारदी चलो कोई बात नही गलती सबसे होती है, फिर वह car अपनी मर्जी से चलाने लग गया चलो कोई ना आखिर वो इमानदार तो है ।फिर उसने आने जाने वाली हर car पर चिलाना शुरू कर दिया चलो कोई ना इमानदार इंसान है ।driving rules भी नही follo...w करता था और अगर मै कुछ बोलू तो उल्टा मुझे ही आँखे दिखता था " मै इमानदार हु तुम मुझ पर शक करते हो मुझसे जादा इमानदार कोई नही है इस दुनिया मे तुम्हारी हिम्मत कैसे हुए मुझे कुछ बोलने की ?फिर उसने दुसरे drivers को भी red ligh ना follow करने or driving rules तोड़ने के लिए उकसाना शुरू कर दिया ।मेरी क्या हिम्मत जो उस इमानदार आदमी को कुछ बोलता ।फिर उसने traffic police के खिलाफ सब drivers को भड़काना शुरू कर दिया, और कुछ driver उसके साथ लग भी गये ।कभी कभी वो मेरी गाड़ी भी चला लेता था जब उसको इन सब कामो से छुट्टी मिलती ।धीरे धीरे वो मेरा ही मालिक सा बन गया ।एक दिन जब मैंने उसको बोल ही दिया की भाई तुझे जिस काम के लिए रखा है तो वो तो करता नहीं ?तो वो मुझे आँखे दिखा के और ईमानदारी का भाषण दे कर मेरे हाथ पर इस्तीफा दे कर भाग गया और जाते जाते बोला अब मै aeroplane उड़ाऊगा ।मेरी car भी तोड़ गया इतने दिन परेशान भी किया ।अब मुझे डर है कहीं वो सचमे aeroplane ना उड़ाने लग जाए अगर ऐसा हो गया तो इतने मासूम लोगो का क्या होगा ।माना वो इमानदार था पर उसको काम तो कुछ भी नही आता बस काम ना करना पड़े तो timepass के लिए ड्रामे करता रहा और करता रहेगा ।


shriman kajri babu urf Nautanki wala

----------


## mangaldev

*AAP उम्मीदवार ने हड़पे किसानों के 300 करोड़, मुकदमा दर्ज़*


प्रेषित समय :09:43:10 AM / Sun, Mar 9th, 2014
*सहारनपुर.* यूपी के सहारनपुर में किसानों के भूमि अधिग्रहण मामले में करोड़ों रुपये का घोटाला सामने आया है. घोटाले में सहारनपुर से आम आदमी पार्टी (AAP) के लोकसभा प्रत्याशी योगेश दहिया मुखय आरोपी बनाए गए हैं.
सहारनपुर में गेल इंडिया कंपनी की गैस पाइप लाइन बिछाने के लिए किसानों की जमीन का अधिग्रहण किया गया था. जिसमें अधिग्रहण के बदले किसानों को मुआवजा देना था. आप प्रत्याशी योगेश दहिया पर आरोप है कि दहिया ने प्रशासनिक अधिकारियों से मिलकर ओवर राइटिंग करके किसानों के मुआवजे के 300 करोड़ रुपये हड़प लिए.
भूमि घोटाले मामले में आम आदमी पार्टी के प्रत्याशी योगेश दहिया और तत्कालीन एडीएम फाइनेंस समेत 5 लोगों के खिलाफ कोर्ट के आदेश पर मुकदमा दर्ज किया गया है.



> http://www.palpalindia.com/2014/03/0...dia-51934.html


से आभार्

----------


## biji pande

केजरीवाल ---यूपी के मथुरा में -- मोदी भ्रष्ट है ..गुजरात की हालत बहुत खराब है गुजरात में कोई विकास नही हुआ है जी
दिल्ली में -- मोदी भ्रष्ट है ..गुजरात की हालत बहुत खराब है गुजरात में कोई विकास नही हुआ है जी
हरियाणा के फरीदाबाद में ---मोदी भ्रष्ट है ..गुजरात की हालत बहुत खराब है गुजरात में कोई विकास नही हुआ है जी
मुंबई में --मोदी भ्रष्ट है ..गुजरात की हालत बहुत खराब है गुजरात में कोई विकास नही हुआ है जी
हर जगह करीब एक घंटे तक भाषण दिया लेकिन कांग्रेस के लुट पर और उस राज्य की राज्य सरकारों पर कुछ नही बोलते है ... लेकिन पुरे भारत में सिर्फ नरेंद्र मोदी के खिलाफ भी जहर उगल रहे है |
अब भी यदि इसका कोई समर्थक केजरीवाल के असली एजेंडे को नही समझा तो वो ISO--9001 सर्टिफाईड सुतिया है

----------


## biji pande

केजरीवाल जी मुम्बई में थे तो लगे हाथ आदर्श घोटाले पर महाराष्ट्र के सीएम के घर भी जाकर उनसे जबाब ले लेते ..
ओह सॉरी .. मै तो भूल गया था की अहमद पटेल ने जो स्क्रिप्ट लिखी थी उसमे महाराष्ट्र के सीएम के घर जाना नही लिखा था

----------


## biji pande

अब जबकि युगपुरुष खुजली वाले बाबा की असलियत सामने आ रही है कोई भी समर्थक सफाई देने को तैयार नहीं है .

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

कुरसी-कुरसी ये करे , पैसा इनका बाप l 
जिस दल ने टिकट दिया, करे उसी का जाप ll <<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> अब जबकि युगपुरुष खुजली वाले बाबा की असलियत सामने आ रही है कोई भी समर्थक सफाई देने को तैयार नहीं है .


कोनसी असलियत सामने आयी है जनाब <<<<<

----------


## biji pande

> कोनसी असलियत सामने आयी है जनाब <<<<<


बड़े भाई आप भी  न मजाक खूब कर लेते हैं

----------


## biji pande

नमन है इस देशभक्त पत्रकार की सच्चाई को और इसकी सच्ची पत्रकारिता को 

केजरीवाल और उसकी गैंग द्वारा इंडिया टीवी पर गलत पत्रकारिता का आरोप लगाने के बाद श्री रजत शर्मा जी ने अपने कार्यक्रम ‘’आज की बात’’’ में "केजरीवाल का सच से सामना’’ करवाया और उसकी पूरी पोल खोल के रख दी और सारे झूठे व पल्टू बयानों की सच्चाई दिखा दी 

कार्यक्रम के अंत में श्री रजत शर्मा जी ने कहा सच बोलने पर अगर 100 बार भी जेल जाना पड़े तो मैं तैयार हूँ !

कार्यक्रम का वीडिओ जरूर देखें - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vHipvnUh_g

----------


## biji pande

सभी मित्रो से निवेदन है कि इस बार होली स्वच्छ पानी से खेले, नाली के कीचड़ पर पहला हक "‪#‎केजरीवाल‬" और उसके ‪#‎आपीयो‬ का है।

----------


## biji pande

नौटंकीलाल ने अपनी शकुनि चाल चलते आरोप लगाया कि पिछले एक साल से हमें बताया जा रहा है कि मोदी यहां हैं, मोदी वहां हैं । एक साल से मोदी भी यही कह रहे हैं । यहां तक कि कुछ टीवी चैनल कह रहे हैं कि ‘राम राज्य’ आ गया है और भ्रष्टाचार खत्म हो गया है..’ ‘वे ऐसा क्यों कर रहे हैं ? क्योंकि टीवी चैनलों को पैसा दिया गया है । मोदी को बढ़ावा देने के लिए टीवी चैनलों को भारी भरकम राशि दी गई है ।’

नौटंकीलाल कहता है की अगर में सत्ता में आया और उनकी पार्टी की सरकार बनी तो पैसे लेकर मोदी का प्रचार करने वालों को जेल भेजेंगे। अपने संबोधन में केजरीवाल ने मीडिया पर आरोप लगाते हुए कहा कि वह सिर्फ मोदी-मोदी की रट लगा रहा है। केजरीवाल ने नागपुर की डिनर पार्टी में मीडिया पर भड़ास निकाली और कहा कि पूरा मीडिया बिक गया है। उन्होंने आरोप लगाया कि मोदी के प्रचार के लिए न्यूज चैनलों को मोटी रकम रकम दी गई है।

अभी कुछ दिन पहले आजतक के साथ गठबंध करते पकडे गया था ए नौटंकीलाल। जनता में बे आबरू हो चुका है इस लिए उस मुद्दे से जनता का ध्यान हटा ने के लिए मोदी जी और मीडिया को बदनाम करने लगा। इसके पहले अंबानी , अदानी भी पैसा दे चुके हैं,,मीडिया को खरीद लिया है अंबानी और मोदी ने ,,जो जो बचा खुचा था वो कोंग्रेस ने खरीद लिया।

अर्थात उलटा चोर कोतवाल को डांटे !

----------


## biji pande

इस झाड़ू गेंग के ज्यादातर नेता पत्रकारिता के धंधे से ही आयें हैं फिर भी मिडिया को दलाल बता रहें हैं, यानि कि जिस धंधे से इनकी रोजी रोटी चलती थी उसे ही गरियाने लगें हैं, यानि यूँ कहें जिस थाली में खाया उसी में छेद करने लगें हैं,

----------


## biji pande

सावधान ये एक ऐसा अमरीकी एंजीन है ! जो बिना सिग्नल के कभी भी यू टर्न ले लेगा !

हिन्दुस्तानी राजनीति की सबसे शातिर लोमड़ी अरविंद केजरीवाल की हकीकत का सच ..!!!

अभी तक आपने मीडिया समाचारों में अरविन्द केजरीवाल की हकीकत को छोटे छोटे हिस्सों मे..देखा होगा ..अभी दो दिन पहले केजरीवाल ने जब देश की मीडिया को धमकी देते हुए पत्रकारों को जेल भेजने की धमकी दी तो पानी सर से उपर गुजर जाने के कारण मीडिया ने केजरीवाल को हकीकत का आईना दिखाया .....इस वीडियों को पूरा देखे और जाने की भारत की लेटेस्ट राजनीति के सबसे धूर्त ,शातिर और झूठे तथा कुटिल लोमड़ी जैसी मुस्कान बाले अरविंद केजरीवाल के एक झूठ तथा कमीनेपन के सारे सबूत मीडिया में दर्ज हैं ..!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vHipvnUh_g&sns=fb

----------


## biji pande

मोदी जी के खिलाफ चुनाव लड़ने का ऐलान करने वाले पल्टू केजरी -

क्या वाराणसी से केजरीवाल मोदी जी के खिलाफ चुनाव लड़ेंगे ?
या फिर कोई भी बहाना बना कर फिर से अपने बयान से पलट जायेगा ?

----------


## sultania



----------


## Kamal Ji

> मोदी जी के खिलाफ चुनाव लड़ने का ऐलान करने वाले पल्टू केजरी -
> 
> क्या वाराणसी से केजरीवाल मोदी जी के खिलाफ चुनाव लड़ेंगे ?
> या फिर कोई भी बहाना बना कर फिर से अपने बयान से पलट जायेगा ?


थारे को कित्ते पैसे दिए उन कलमुंहों  ने?
ऐसी बाते करने को?
ऐसा सब लिखने को?
---------------------
मैं प्रशासक  समुदाय से सविनय निवेदन करता हूँ.....

इस सूत्र को या किसीऔर सदस्य के आने वाले ऐसे सूत्रों  को फोरम पर जगह न दी जाये... 
अन्यथा कोई न कोई बोलेगा अमुक पार्टी जिंदा बाद  ................अमुक पार्टी जिंदा बाद .

ऐसे विवादास्पद टिप्पणियों से बचें......

----------


## Kamal Ji

अगर ऐसे  सूत्र पर लगाम न कसी गयी.. 
तो क्या यह फोरम के हितकर में है ?
हाँ माले सर हों तो क्या कहने.

----------


## sultania

आप पार्टी समाजवादी पार्ट्री के खिलाफ
नहीं बोलती
आप पार्टी मायावती के खिलाफ नहीं बोलती
आप पार्टी लालू यादव के विरुद्ध नहीं बोलती
आप पार्टी जे डी यू के विरुद्ध नहीं बोलती
आप पार्टी नेशनल कांफ्रेंस के विरुद्ध
नहीं बोलती
आप पार्टी कभी ममता बनर्जी के विरुद्ध
नहीं बोलती
आप पार्टी कभी कम्युनिस्ट के खिलाफ
नहीं बोलती
आप पार्टी कभी करुणा निधि और जय ललित
के खिलाफ नहीं बोलती
आप पार्टी कभी मुस्लिम लीग के विरुद्ध
नहीं बोलती
आप पार्टी कभी बंगला देश घुसपैठ के विरुद्ध
नहीं हॉल्टी
आप पार्टी कभी आतंकवादियों के खिलाफ
नहीं बोलती
आप पार्टी कभी नक्सलवाद और माओवाद के
खिलाफ नहीं बोलती
जब भी बोलती है कांग्रेस कि भाषा बोलती है,
केवल बीजेपी के खिलाफ ही बोलती

----------


## ashwanimale

> अन्यथा कोई न कोई बोलेगा अमुक पार्टी जिंदा बाद  ................अमुक पार्टी जिंदा बाद .


यह प्वाइंट प्रकाश में लाने के लिये शुक्रिया।  
* मैं भी वरिष्ठ प्रबंधन मंडल से सविनय निवेदन करता हूं, कि किसी भी रूप का घोर कट्टरतावाद प्रतिबंधित हो!
और सिर्फ हल्के-फुल्के सार गर्भित तर्क और कुर्तकों को इजाजत हो।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> यह प्वाइंट प्रकाश में लाने के लिये शुक्रिया।  
> * मैं भी वरिष्ठ प्रबंधन मंडल से सविनय निवेदन करता हूं, कि किसी भी रूप का घोर कट्टरतावाद प्रतिबंधित हो!
> और सिर्फ हल्के-फुल्के सार गर्भित तर्क और कुर्तकों को इजाजत हो।


अंधा बनते रेवड़ियां......मुड़ मुड़ अपने  को दे.....

----------


## Kamal Ji

> आप पार्टी समाजवादी पार्ट्री के खिलाफ
> नहीं बोलती
> 
> 
> जब भी बोलती है कांग्रेस कि भाषा बोलती है,
> केवल बीजेपी के खिलाफ ही बोलती


सुलतान सिंह जी वह इस लिए नही बोलती क्योंकि 
हठी को बोलने की जरूरत नही पडती.
वह मदमस्त चलता है.

आपकी समझ में वह कांग्रेस के लिए बोलती है,
 तो जनाब आपके दूध के दांत भी टूटे नही हिन्.

कहाँ उनकी दिल्ली में दो चार मात्र M.L.A. आने की उम्मीद थी,
तब वह पार्टी ने भाजपाइयों  की आँख में डंडा दे दिया.
अब व्ही डंडा आप भाजपाइयों आँख में किरकिरी नही,
 सर पर तलवार लिए बना हुआ है.

----------


## ashwanimale

> 


एक दुर्दांत आतंकी को माफ करने लायक सोच इन चारों के दिमाक में विकसित कैसे हुई इसके लिये इन चारों के माइंड की अनुप्रस्थकाट का छाया चित्र  दीजिये सुल्तान जी। है सम्भव?

----------


## biji pande

> थारे को कित्ते पैसे दिए उन कलमुंहों  ने?
> ऐसी बाते करने को?
> ऐसा सब लिखने को?
> ---------------------
> मैं प्रशासक  समुदाय से सविनय निवेदन करता हूँ.....
> 
> इस सूत्र को या किसीऔर सदस्य के आने वाले ऐसे सूत्रों  को फोरम पर जगह न दी जाये... 
> अन्यथा कोई न कोई बोलेगा अमुक पार्टी जिंदा बाद  ................अमुक पार्टी जिंदा बाद .
> 
> ऐसे विवादास्पद टिप्पणियों से बचें......


पैसे से तेरे जैसे लोग प्रभावित होते हैं जिन्हें बोलने की तमीज नहीं अगर किसी पार्टी की पोल खुल रही है तो तुझे क्या तकलीफ हो रही है अगर दम है तो तू उनके पक्ष में दलील दे क्यूंकि तुझे जरुर पैसे मिले होंगे जिनके पास कहने को कोई तर्कसंगत बात नहीं होती वो ही ऐसी उल जलूल बाते करते हैं 

खुद मियाँ फजीहत औरो को नसीहत ---------------ये बात तुझ पर और खुजली दोनों पर लागू होती है

----------


## biji pande

> अंधा बनते रेवड़ियां......मुड़ मुड़ अपने  को दे.....


\

सही कहा तूने फोर्ड फाउंडेशन का ये अंधा दलाल ऐसा ही है

----------


## biji pande

> सुलतान सिंह जी वह इस लिए नही बोलती क्योंकि 
> हठी को बोलने की जरूरत नही पडती.
> वह मदमस्त चलता है.
> 
> आपकी समझ में वह कांग्रेस के लिए बोलती है,
>  तो जनाब आपके दूध के दांत भी टूटे नही हिन्.
> 
> कहाँ उनकी दिल्ली में दो चार मात्र M.L.A. आने की उम्मीद थी,
> तब वह पार्टी ने भाजपाइयों  की आँख में डंडा दे दिया.
> ...



ये भी सही कहा तूने हाथी मदमस्त चलता है तभी तो आज तक मोदी जी ने कभी खुजली का जिक्र तक नहीं किया जबकि ये लगातार भौके जा रहा है पर हाथी को क्या फर्क पड़ता है

----------


## biji pande

> थारे को कित्ते पैसे दिए उन कलमुंहों  ने?
> ऐसी बाते करने को?
> ऐसा सब लिखने को?
> ---------------------
> मैं प्रशासक  समुदाय से सविनय निवेदन करता हूँ.....
> 
> इस सूत्र को या किसीऔर सदस्य के आने वाले ऐसे सूत्रों  को फोरम पर जगह न दी जाये... 
> अन्यथा कोई न कोई बोलेगा अमुक पार्टी जिंदा बाद  ................अमुक पार्टी जिंदा बाद .
> 
> ऐसे विवादास्पद टिप्पणियों से बचें......



पैसे का लेन देन खुजली वाले और उसके दल्लों का काम है इसी ने दिल्ली में पैसे के कार्यकर्ता लगाए थे और तू भी उनमे से एक लगता है

----------


## sultania

> एक दुर्दांत आतंकी को माफ करने लायक सोच इन चारों के दिमाक में विकसित कैसे हुई इसके लिये इन चारों के माइंड की अनुप्रस्थकाट का छाया चित्र  दीजिये सुल्तान जी। है सम्भव?


असंभव तो कुछ नहीं ,पर असंभव समय है । 
अफजल गुरु की फांसी का विरोध करते तो आप सबने मीडिया के सामने देखा ही होगा। 
कश्मीर पे आम पार्टी जनमत करवा के उसे पाकिसान को देने को तयार है, इनके नेता को आपने यह कहते टीवी पे जरूर सुना होगा। 
दिल्ली मैं sms से सरकार चलानी चाहि ,कश्मीर मैं जनमत संग्रह चाहते हैं, कल अये अगर रुणाचल को भी ये चीन को देने मैं सहमत दिखेंगे तो मुझे आश्चर्य नहीं होगा ,इनपे ।

----------


## sultania

केजरीवाल जी दोगले (दो तरह की बाते सिर्फ अपने फायदे वाली ) हैं। 
देखे (पूरा विडियो आपको इंडिया टीवी की साईट पे मिल जायेगा । )
केजरीवाल -मैं गुजरात गया ,देश के अन्य भागो मैं गया कहीं बी मोदी की लहर नहीं है ,मोदी की कोई हवा नहीं है ,ये जनता को केमरे के सामने बता रहे हैं। 

बिलकुल झूठे हैं ये जनाब --
ये पकड़े गये ओर बुरी तरह बेज्जत हो गये ,
इंडिया टीवी के पत्रकार  जब छुपे केमरे लेके इनके पास स्टिंग किये तो ये बोले --
मोदी की लहर पूरे देश मैं है इस सच्चाई से इंकार नहीं किया जा सकता । 
जब ये न्यूज़ टीवी पे आई तो श्रीमान भड़क गये ,बोले मीडिया बिक गया है ,सत्ता मैं आऊँगा तो जेल भेज दूंगा ।

----------


## biji pande

> केजरीवाल जी दोगले (दो तरह की बाते सिर्फ अपने फायदे वाली ) हैं। 
> देखे (पूरा विडियो आपको इंडिया टीवी की साईट पे मिल जायेगा । )
> केजरीवाल -मैं गुजरात गया ,देश के अन्य भागो मैं गया कहीं बी मोदी की लहर नहीं है ,मोदी की कोई हवा नहीं है ,ये जनता को केमरे के सामने बता रहे हैं। 
> 
> बिलकुल झूठे हैं ये जनाब --
> ये पकड़े गये ओर बुरी तरह बेज्जत हो गये ,
> इंडिया टीवी के पत्रकार  जब छुपे केमरे लेके इनके पास स्टिंग किये तो ये बोले --
> मोदी की लहर पूरे देश मैं है इस सच्चाई से इंकार नहीं किया जा सकता । 
> जब ये न्यूज़ टीवी पे आई तो श्रीमान भड़क गये ,बोले मीडिया बिक गया है ,सत्ता मैं आऊँगा तो जेल भेज दूंगा ।



सुल्तानिया जी आपने एकदम सही कहा एक नंबर का पलटू है ये अब कह रहा है जनता से पूछ कर चुनाव लडूंगा ? और ऊपर से खुद को राजा हरिश्चंद्र से बड़ा इमानदार बताता है 



अगर वास्तव में इसकी भ्रष्टाचार से लड़ने की मंशा होती तो ये सभी राजनितिक दलों के खिलाफ होता अगर ये ऐसा करता तो मै भी इसका प्रशंसक होता पर इसका निशाना केवल और केवल मोदी जी हैं जो इसके इरादों को स्पस्ट करता है की ये 10 जनपथ का दलाल है .

----------


## biji pande

ये एक सोची समझी साज़िश हैं आज मुद्दे कहाँ हैं ?
कौन बात कर रहा हैं 2 G घोटाले कि कौन बात कर रहा हैं कोयला घोटाले कि कौन बात कर रहा हैं कॉमनवेल्थ गेम्स घोटाले कि कौन बात कर रहा हैं आदर्श सोसाइटी घोटाले कि कौन बात कर रहा हैं अब चीन घुसपैठ कहाँ गया मुद्दा जवानो के कटे सर का ? कहाँ गया मुद्दा महिला सुरक्षा का मुद्दा कहाँ गया सामरिक समस्याओ का मुद्दा ? 
मुद्दा बन गया हैं मोदी मोदी भ्रष्ट हैं मोदी बेईमान हैं ? 
क्या सोनिया गांधी के खिलाफ चुनाव लड़ेंगे ? 
क्या मुलायम सिंह के खिलाफ चुनाव लड़ेंगे ? 
क्या मायावती के खिलाफ चुनाव लड़ेंगे ? 
क्या लालू यादव के खिलाफ चुनाव लड़ेंगे ?
नहीं लड़ेंगे मोदी के खिलाफ वो भी SP BSP CONGREES का साथ लेकर

केजरीवाल आप सोच रहे मोदी डर जायेंगे ऐसा कुछ नहीं हैं वो तो तुम हारोगे बुरी तरह हारोगे 
चिंता कि बात तुम्हारे पीछे खड़े मूर्खो कि लगी हैं ये वही लोग हैं जो तुम्हारे असफल हो जाने के बाद ( असफल तो हो ही ) बोलेंगे सब बेकार हैं नेता ऐसे हैं वैसे

केजरीवाल आप बस टांग अड़ाओगे बीजेपी को ज्यादा से ज्यादा सीटे जीतने से रोकोगे 
किसी भी तरह नुकसान बीजेपी को ही पहुँचाओगे 
यही सत्य हैं
आपके राजनैतिक अंत कि शुरुआत हो चुकी हैं

----------


## logical indian

जनाब मोदी जी के बारे में वीकीलिक्स ने जो कहा है उसके बारे मे भी हम लोगो को कुछ बताए जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## biji pande

> जनाब मोदी जी के बारे में वीकीलिक्स ने जो कहा है उसके बारे मे भी हम लोगो को कुछ बताए जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<


क्या जानना चाहते हो ?

----------


## logical indian

> क्या जानना चाहते हो ?


जनाब हम तो यह जान्ना चाहते है की वीकीलिक्स के जूलियं असान्जे ने क्या कहा है मोदी जी के बारे मे <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## biji pande

> जनाब हम तो यह जान्ना चाहते है की वीकीलिक्स के जूलियं असान्जे ने क्या कहा है मोदी जी के बारे मे <<<<<<<<<<<<



क्या कहा है ज़रा आप कहे तभी तो बात बनेगी

----------


## logical indian

जनाब हमे तो पता नही हें >>>> सुना था इस बारे मे >>> पता करते हें >>>>>

----------


## logical indian

जनाब हमने तो यह भी सुना हें की कल ट्वीटर पर इस वीकिलिक्स के चलते नरेंद्र मोदी ट्रेन्ड करते रहे >>>> अमरीका के किसी राजनैयिक का भी ट्वीटर चर्चा मे रहा जनाब >>>>>>>>

----------


## logical indian

जनाब जैसा की मे समाचार पड़कर समझ पाया हु जनाब >>>> विभिन् सोसियल और अन्य मंच से यह बात कुछ लोगो ने फैलाइ थी जनाब की हर किसी के खिलाफ दमदार खुलाशे करने वाले जुलियं असान्जे ने नरेन्द्र जी मोदी की वावाही की हें >>> आज वीकीलिक्स ने कहा हें जनाब की हमने कभी ऐसा नही किया हें जनाब >>> भाजप के झूठे प्रचार का यह एक छोटी नमूना हें जनाब >>
आप कही जाइए नही ब्रेक के बाद देखे हमारी यह खाश रिपोट >>>>>>>>http://navbharattimes.indiatimes.com/lok-sabha-2014/wikileaks-says-us-diplomatic-cables-never-described-narendra-modi-as-incorruptible/election2014articleshow/32203904.cms>>>>

----------


## logical indian

इसके बाद जनाब वीकीलिक्स ने राहुल गाँधी उर्फ पप्पू के संबंध मे भी एक खुलाशा किया था जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## manojdjoshi

> इसके बाद जनाब वीकीलिक्स ने राहुल गाँधी उर्फ पप्पू के संबंध मे भी एक खुलाशा किया था जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>


https://wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/06MUMBAI1986_a.html

----------


## manojdjoshi

12 REASONS TO REJECT Arvind Kejriwal

>>>>Read the latest article of Prof. Arindam Chaudhuri that came out in "The Pioneer" yesterday!<<<<<
http://www.dailypioneer.com/columnis...-kejriwal.html

----------


## chatura

> yaar aap log bhi n.....
> 
> use ( kejrivaal ko ) kuchh kaam to kar lene do....kuchh maukaa to do.... vrnaa aap log bhi apne aap ko kosenge ki shaayd maukaa diyaa hotaa, aur use bhi ek bahana mil jayegaa use maukaa hi nhi diyaa gyaa kaam krne kaa....
> is liye thodaa dhairy rkhen use kaam to krne den.......
> vrnaa taang jo aap ab iski ghseet rhe hain vh toot to nhi jayegi.... krnaa tab jm k uski aisi kii taisi




जिन भी सदस्यों को हिन्दी में लिखने में परेशानी आ रही है नीचे दिये गये
लिन्क से pramukhime software प्राप्त कर के इन्स्टाल कर लें ये ऑफ लाइन हिन्दी लिखने 
के काम आता है। थोडे से अभ्यास से आप अच्छी हिन्दी लिख पाओगे और फोरम पे चार चांद लग जायेंगे,
बीच बीच में लिखी गयी इंग्लिश सारा मजा खराब कर देती है।
http://pramukhime.software.informer.com/1.1/

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

लगता है कि आम आदमी पार्टी या तो गंभीर नहीं है या मुद्दों से भटकने लगी है केजरीवाल जी का वाराणसी से लड़ने का फेसला नासमझी से भरा अदुरदर्शी कदम लगता है आम आदमी को चाहिए था कि केजरीवाल जी को किसी भ्रष्ट/बाहुबली उमीदवार के खिलाफ लड़ाती जिससे जनता में एक अच्छा सन्देश जाता और उनके जीतने कि संभावना भी अच्छी होती इसी प्रकार कुमार विश्वाश को भी किसी दागी उमीदवार के खिलाफ खड़ा करना चाहिए 

मेरे विचार से आम आदमी पार्टी को हल्की लोकप्रियता को छोड़कर दूरगामी सोच रखते हुए अपनी इस रणनीति पर पुनर्विचार करना चाहिए

----------


## biji pande

देखिये सीधी सी बात ये हैं कि ...........................................
● मुझे वाकई फर्क नहीं पड़ता कि मोदी अम्बानी के एजेंट हैं या अडानी के क्यूंकि मुझे विश्वास हैं
वो पाकिस्तान के एजेंट नहीं हैं |
● मुझे नहीं मालूम कि मैं मोदी को वोट क्यूँ दूंगी लेकिन मुझे अच्छी तरह मालुम हैं कि मुझे कांग्रेस व AAP को वोट क्यूँ नहीं देना हैं |
● मुझे नहीं मालूम कि मोदी गुजरात के तरह ही देश को चला पायेंगे या नहीं लेकिन ये यकीन हैं कि वो वादे करके 49 दिन में भागेंगे नहीं |
● मुझे ये भी नहीं मालूम कि मोदी हिंदुत्व को आगे ला पायेंगे या नहीं लेकिन इसका यकीन हैं वो इमाम बुखारी व तौकीर रजा जैसों से हाथ नहीं मिलायेंगे |
● मुझे वाकई नहीं मालूम कि कांग्रेस ने क्या- क्या वादे किए हैं लेकिन ये अच्छी तरह मालूम हैं
कि मोदी ने कितने वादे निभाए हैं |
● मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता कि मोदी के पास 56 इंच का सीना हैं या नहीं लेकिन ये पता हैं कि उनके सीने में 'दम' हैं 'दमा' नहीं |
● मुझे वाकई नहीं मालूम की पीएम बनने के बाद मोदी भारत से छिनी गयी भूमि वापस ले पायेंगे या नहीं पर इतना यकीन हैं कश्मीर उन्हें नहीं दिया जाएगा |
● मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता अगर मोदी के आने से
सीनियर लीडर नाराज़ हो जाए क्यूंकि मुझे यकीन हैं उनके आने से युवा पीढ़ी खुश हो जायेगी |
और अंत में
● मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता कि मोदी के पास इतिहास की जानकारी हैं या नहीं क्यूंकि मुझे पक्का यकीन हैं उनके पास
भविष्य की तैयारी हैं |
इसलिए इस बार नो कंप्रोमाइज .....Only Modi

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

हाल फिल आपकी बात सही लग रही हैं >>>>>"">

----------


## biji pande

.....समझे आप ......
एक चोर चोरी कर रहा था ! कुछ लोगों ने
देख लिया ! चोर
भागा ! लोग उसके पीछे चोर-चोर कहते हुए
पकड़ने दौड़े !
आगे खड़े लोग उसे पकड़ न ले, इसलिए चोर ने
बचने के लिए
नया रास्ता निकाला !
वो खुद सामने की ओर इशारा करते हुए
चोर-चोर चिल्लाते
हुए भागने लगा ! रास्ते मे खड़े लोग उसके
साथ हो लिए !
चोर भीड़ मे गुम हो गया ! पीछा कर रहे
लोग थक हारकर
वापस चले गए !
==========
....और इस तरह वह चोर उसके साथ दौड़ रहे
लोगों को रोककर चोरी की पूरी मनघडन्त
कहानी के खुलासे करने लगा ! भोले-भाले
लोगों ने उस
स्वघोषित ईमानदार को उसका साहस
देखकर
अपना नेता चुन लिया !
.......इसके बाद की कहानी तो आप सब
को पता है.........

‪#‎AK49‬

----------


## biji pande

दो दिन पहले खबर आई थी केजरीवाल ने
ट्विट किया कृपया दान दे हमे पैसे
की सख्त जरूरत है ... फिर थोड़े ही देर में
लोगो ने केजरीवाल को ८० लाख रूपये
दान में दे दिए .. मजे की बात ये थी की उस
८० लाख में से ५० लाख एक महिला ने दिए
थे जो दिल्ली में रहती है .... खबर आने पर
आयकर ने जाँच
की तो पता चला की उद्योगपति नवीन
जिंदल ने फर्जी दानदाता बनकर
केजरीवाल को पैसे दिए थे !

----------


## biji pande

केजरीवाल मुस्लीम नेताओं के प्रभाव का इस्तेमाल कर मुस्लीम समुदाय में पैठ बना वोट बैंक की राजनीति कर रहे है ।आखिर वो क्या वजह है कि आज तक केजरीवाल ने आसाम और मुज्जफ्फर नगर दंगों की आलोचना नहीं की ? : काजमी

----------


## biji pande

केजरीवाल जी कह रहे है जो बीजेपी को वोट देगा वो "खुदा" से गद्दारी करेगा!!
और मेरा कहना हैं जो हिन्दू आपको वोट देगा उससे बड़ा लीचड़ और लतखोर कोई दूसरा नहीं होगा।
अगर कोई मुस्लिम नेता "खुदा" बोले तो ठीक हैं, हिन्दू भी उसे वोट कर सकते हैं क्योकि जो अपने धर्म का सम्मान करता है वो हमारे धर्म का भी कर सकता हैं,
पर कोई हिन्दू नेता ख़ुदा बोले, या कोई मुस्लिम नेता भगवान बोले तो तुरंत समझ जाना की यह वोटो के लिए आपको मुर्ख बना रहा है और अपने धर्म का अपमान भी कर रहा है और जो अपने धर्म का नहीं हुआ वो दुसरे धर्म की क्या इज्जत करेगा!!

----------


## biji pande

.........................

----------


## Rajnihot

YES AAP hi ek esi Party hai jo ki aam admi ke liye hai ye hi bharat ke liye kuch kar sakti hai.
desh ka bavishya bhi thabi sudrega kyonki desh ke liye Janlokpal bahut jaroori hai....

----------


## biji pande

कांग्रेस-बीजेपी को वोट देना देश और खुदा से गद्दारीः केजरीवाल
===============मेरे प्यारे देशवासियों बधाई हो... पडोसी मुल्क 'पकिस्तान' के डीएनए से पैदा, दुनीया के एकमेव ईमानदार, श्री श्री 420 मौलाना एके-49 जी, जो अबतक केवल ईमानदारी और सेकुलरिस्म के सर्टिफिकेट बाँट रहे थे अब ये जनाब वफादारी के भी सर्टिफिकेट बाँटने लगे है..'वफादारी सर्टिफिकेट' के इच्छुक जनता थप्पड़धिराज, चाँटा-ए-हिन्द, धरनापुरुष एके-49 से जल्द से जल्द सम्पर्क करे..
मिलने का पता- अस्सी घाट, बनारस, उत्तर प्रदेश
Note:- साथ में ‪#‎AAP‬ के क्रांतिकारियों के लिये बियर की बोतलें लाना न भूलें..
- * "धन्यवाद" * -

----------


## biji pande

जून महीने की चिलचिलाती गर्मी में, जब सभी उच्च अधिकारी और बड़े नेता विदेशों की ठंडी वादियों की सैर करते हैं ......... मैं पिछले 10 सालों से गुजरात के हर गाँव में अपने राज्य के सभी अधिकारियों और मंत्रियों को लेकर गाँव-गाँव जाता हूँ और बालिका शिक्षा के लिए काम करता हूँ ! नतीजा ??? आज गुजरात में 100% लड़कियों का एनरोलमेंट हैं शिक्षा के लिए ! मैं काम करके दिखाता हूँ... अब इसमें हिन्दू-मुसलमान की बात कहाँ से आ गई ? :                       नरेन्द्र भाई दामोदरदास मोदी

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> YES AAP hi ek esi Party hai jo ki aam admi ke liye hai ye hi bharat ke liye kuch kar sakti hai.desh ka bavishya bhi thabi sudrega kyonki desh ke liye Janlokpal bahut jaroori hai....


to jara iska bhi jwab de do bhai... Mera nichala post dekhe,maine likh k rkha hai,pest kr rha hu

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

'आप'विदेशी छात्रा से बत्तमीजी कर देश की इज्जत को विदेश में उछालते है ,'आप'गुंडागर्दी की हदें पार करते हुए एक मंत्री की गरिमा को तार तार करते हुए किसी विदेशी छात्रा के घर में आधी रात में अपने'गुंडों'और मीडिया कैमरे के साथ घुसते है ,'आप'या आपके साथी अकारण उस छात्रा के साथ बत्तमीजी करते है , मारपीट करते है ,'आप'उस महिला पर नस्ल भेदी टिपण्णी करते है , दरवाजा न खोलने पर गोली मारने की धमकी देते है ....!!'आप'उसी विदेशी छात्रा को जबरन खुले में कार के पीछे ले जा कर सबके सामने बाथरूम कराके मूत्र का सेम्पिल लेते है , और टेस्टिंग होने पर उस सेम्पिल में किसी प्रकार की नशा या शराब नहीं मिलती है , तब आप को शर्म भी नहीं आती ....!!देवयानी के खिलाफ अत्याचार होने पर हमारे देश में एक भावनात्मक उबाला और क्रोध आया था , क्या अब कोई विदेशी हमारे यहाँ पढ़ने आयेंगे , और सबसे बड़ी बात कि जो हमारी देश की बहिने विदेशों में पढ़ रही है , कल के दिन उनको कोई सामूहिक रूप से वैश्या बोलेगा तब तब'आप'जिम्मेदार होंगे , या जिम्मेदारी लेंगे , ...!!दिल्ली'आप'सरकार के के'कानून मंत्री सोमनाथ भारती अगर जरा भी शर्म अब बांकी है तो चुल्लू भर डूब के मर जा ....!! और वो सब भी ढोंग करना बंद कर दें जो अनशन करने वाले है , जेल भेजो इस गंवार'कानून मंत्री'को जिसको न कानून का ज्ञान है , न एक स्त्री की मर्यादा का .....!!sala thu h aisi party pr...aur jo log is party ka smrthan krte h ve to nali k kide se v gye gujre hai.

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

Sàála ye kejri bolta h ki ayodhya me maszid ban na chahiye mandir nhi ban na chahiye, sala khud to logo me foot dal rha hai,aur hmesha modi ji pr hi ungli uthata rhta hai. Is deshdrohi party ko desh se bhagao,jo party bolti h ki kashmir pakistan ko de deni chahiye...lgta h iske baap ka hai...

----------


## andythegood

पहली भारतीय राजनतिक पार्टी जिसके बनाने वाले को उसकी ही पार्टी के कार्यकर्ताओ ने पीटा --------------------------
हमें तो अपनो ने पीटा ,बी. जे. पी. और कॉंग्रेस मे कहाँ दम था 
कबम्बख्त उन्ही ने सब से ज्यादा पीटा जिनका चंदा ५०० से कम था

----------


## andythegood

धन्यवाद कमल जी

----------


## andythegood

कुछ दिनो पहले आप के कुछ कार्यकर्ता (यो यो हन्नी टाइप) जिनकी जुबान पे बात बात पे बेहन**** होता है,बनारस के एक घाट पर बियर पी कर गंगा जी मे मूत्र विसरजन कर रहे थे,ये बात घाट के लोगो और केवट को पसंद नहीं आई ------------------------------------------------------फिर क्या था बनारसी तरीके से कर दी गई कुटाई,पीट गये बेचारेझाडू महराज (AK49) ने तुरंत बयान दिया की बीजेपी के लोगो ने दौड़ा दौड़ा के मारा है 
भला हो एक पत्रकार का जो लोकल का था उसने सच्चाई बताई,उसके बाद झाडू महराज को इस सम्बंध मे कोई बयान नहीं आया 


ग़ालिब नशे मे मारा तो गम नहीं था 
अबे कमीनो कम से कम मूत तो लेने दिया होता

----------


## biji pande

क्या केजरीवाल समर्थक मित्र बताने का कष्ट करेंगे की केजरीवाल जी जब पहली बार बनारस में गंगा स्नान पहुंचे तो "हरे रंग की लुंगी" पहनने की जिद में लोगो को लगभग आधा घंटा इंतज़ार क्यों करवाया आखिर क्या दिखाना चाहते थे वो "लोगो" को ? क्या सन्देश था उनका ? आखिर हरे रंग का ही लुंगी क्यों ?

----------


## andythegood

> क्या केजरीवाल समर्थक मित्र बताने का कष्ट करेंगे की केजरीवाल जी जब पहली बार बनारस में गंगा स्नान पहुंचे तो "हरे रंग की लुंगी" पहनने की जिद में लोगो को लगभग आधा घंटा इंतज़ार क्यों करवाया आखिर क्या दिखाना चाहते थे वो "लोगो" को ? क्या सन्देश था उनका ? आखिर हरे रंग का ही लुंगी क्यों ?


बीजी भैया  16 के बाद इसका कच्छा भी नहीं रहेगा

----------


## andythegood

हम रेकॉर्ड तोड़ मतो से बनारस मे जीतेंगे ----------ak49














सॉरी दोस्तो ये हारने का रेकॉर्ड होने वाला है

----------


## biji pande

ब्रेकिंग न्यूज ......................



कजरी बाबू की पार्टी बहुमत से केवल 270 सीट दूर

----------


## biji pande

कजरी बाबू के समर्थकों से उनके नए काण्ड पर राय लेना चाहता हूँ

----------

